# 2018 D1 Women's Soccer Talk!!



## gkrent

Since we are starting to see who's in the new 2018 recruiting classes, and spring season is upon us, I'm starting the new thread for the new year (in a slightly different format!)


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Anyone know how Speeds daughter is doing with her knee?


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://uclabruins.com/news/2018/2/8/ucla-womens-soccer-announces-spring-schedule.aspx


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> http://uclabruins.com/news/2018/2/8/ucla-womens-soccer-announces-spring-schedule.aspx


Impressive and aggressive scheduling IMHO. Shows the confidence AC has in her squad. Someone wants another Natty 

This isn't a bad schedule either....
http://12thman.com/news/2018/2/5/aggie-soccer-announces-spring-playing-dates.aspx

Some programs just can't get this kind of attention when scheduling. I guess different talent levels and where that program is in the "big picture" influences?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> http://uclabruins.com/news/2018/2/8/ucla-womens-soccer-announces-spring-schedule.aspx


Is #5 good to go?


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> http://uclabruins.com/news/2018/2/8/ucla-womens-soccer-announces-spring-schedule.aspx


Cam is already asking what games we can go to. She's planning on Long Beach and the one at Silverlakes!


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Impressive and aggressive scheduling IMHO. Shows the confidence AC has in her squad. Someone wants another Natty
> 
> This isn't a bad schedule either....
> http://12thman.com/news/2018/2/5/aggie-soccer-announces-spring-playing-dates.aspx
> 
> Some programs just can't get this kind of attention when scheduling. I guess different talent levels and where that program is in the "big picture" influences?


She is not lacking in belief in the young women under her charge.  The spring for them is about growth.  My player is already missing being on the pitch and is bummed that she isn't getting to play in any of these excellent games.  Texas A&M is a good side.  They lose a little talent but should be the favorite along with Florida in the SEC.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> Cam is already asking what games we can go to. She's planning on Long Beach and the one at Silverlakes!


Just let me know.  She will be on the sidelines though and won't be playing competitively until June.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is #5 good to go?


She will miss the spring and be back in June.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> Cam is already asking what games we can go to. She's planning on Long Beach and the one at Silverlakes!


She is really going to like the schedule this fall.  They really like their chances this year.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> Just let me know.  She will be on the sidelines though and won't be playing competitively until June.


She knows. She has a few other players she loves watching too. Especially a certain GK


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> She will miss the spring and be back in June.


Cool, maybe see you at Silverlakes.


----------



## gkrent

No official press yet, but it looks like Pepperdine officially signed:

Trinity Watson - CA
Leyla McFarland - CA
Olivia Packer - NV
Nicolette Lewis - CA
Kinsey Ehman - AZ
Isabel Nelson- TX

If there are others I didn't see anything yet.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Really Early Preseason top 10

1. Stanford 
2. UCLA 
3. North Carolina 
4. Florida 
5. Florida State 
6. Texas A&M
7. U$C
8. Virginia 
9.  West Virginia 
10. South Carolina


----------



## MakeAPlay

There is a big gap between Stanford and UCLA and the rest of the country.  North Carolina is the closest but Stanford and UCLA have no weaknesses when they are 100%.  The only team beating either other than each other is a pro team or WNT.

I would take either of them against our U20s.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@surfrider hey Ken you been a little quiet.  How is $C's pathetic recruiting class looking?  I know that you are swinging on Stanford's class (especially since they never recruited your kid). How did the Trojans do?


----------



## gkrent

Pepp 1 Team China 2. Wasn’t there but i saw a few clips


----------



## piggy

Has anyone heard or know of any players that walk on to a team but end up earning a scholarship?  How hard is this to achieve for a young athlete?


----------



## gkrent

piggy said:


> Has anyone heard or know of any players that walk on to a team but end up earning a scholarship?  How hard is this to achieve for a young athlete?




Yes.  One of my players teammates did and she ended up achieving WCC honors her senior year.  It happens!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

piggy said:


> Has anyone heard or know of any players that walk on to a team but end up earning a scholarship?  How hard is this to achieve for a young athlete?


It happens.  I have also heard of players getting only book money to start and then earning a scholarship increase.  Lots of different roads to Rome.  The only constant is hard work and support.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone know how Speeds daughter is doing with her knee?


She is doing very well Joe! (And thank you for asking). Was cleared to run by the doctor about a month ago but Pepp training & coaching staff wanted her to wait another month so her first official running was yesterday.

Other than some soreness and swelling afterwards (perfectly normal), she said it “felt great”. Staff said her gate and form looked surprisingly normal and by all accounts she is ahead of schedule.

That said, staff has made it perfectly clear that they are in no rush to bring her back and all rehab milestones and timelines will be extended conservatively to ensure 100% healing and long term success. Still a solid 4-5 months to go but looking good.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> She is doing very well Joe! (And thank you for asking). Was cleared to run by the doctor about a month ago but Pepp training & coaching staff wanted her to wait another month so her first official running was yesterday.
> 
> Other than some soreness and swelling afterwards (perfectly normal), she said it “felt great”. Staff said her gate and form looked surprisingly normal and by all accounts she is ahead of schedule.
> 
> That said, staff has made it perfectly clear that they are in no rush to bring her back and all rehab milestones and timelines will be extended conservatively to ensure 100% healing and long term success. Still a solid 4-5 months to go but looking good.


Good to hear sir!  I wish you and the family well and hope to see you in Malibu this year.  Dukes, the first round is on me!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> She is doing very well Joe! (And thank you for asking). Was cleared to run by the doctor about a month ago but Pepp training & coaching staff wanted her to wait another month so her first official running was yesterday.
> 
> Other than some soreness and swelling afterwards (perfectly normal), she said it “felt great”. Staff said her gate and form looked surprisingly normal and by all accounts she is ahead of schedule.
> 
> That said, staff has made it perfectly clear that they are in no rush to bring her back and all rehab milestones and timelines will be extended conservatively to ensure 100% healing and long term success. Still a solid 4-5 months to go but looking good.


Nice, slow and steady.
My daughter made it through HS soccer and yesterday in her first practice for softball[she plays short] the 2nd baseman came across the bag for a pop fly and crasher into her, just found out this AM it is just a sprain.
Injuries are going to happen, but they sure suck.
Best of luck to everyone's kids.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Good to hear sir!  I wish you and the family well and hope to see you in Malibu this year.  Dukes, the first round is on me!


Thank you MAP! I look forward to it!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice, slow and steady.
> My daughter made it through HS soccer and yesterday in her first practice for softball[she plays short] the 2nd baseman came across the bag for a pop fly and crasher into her, just found out this AM it is just a sprain.
> Injuries are going to happen, but they sure suck.
> Best of luck to everyone's kids.


Glad it wasn't anything serious Joe! I don't wish what my kid had to go through on anybody.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Pepp 1 Team China 2. Wasn’t there but i saw a few clips


I was there and the first China call was on a blown off sides call by the AR. Never mind she missed about four others prior to that goal that were of no consequence. At bare minimum, it should have ended in a 1-1 tie however, we got robbed on a take down in the box that wasn't called either. Regardless, the Pepp ladies looked great and LOVED seeing some of the freshmen that didn't play during the regular season. Pepp will be a force to be reckoned with again in 2018.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Glad it wasn't anything serious Joe! I don't wish what my kid had to go through on anybody.


Thanks you Sir.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> @surfrider hey Ken you been a little quiet.  How is $C's pathetic recruiting class looking?  I know that you are swinging on Stanford's class (especially since they never recruited your kid). How did the Trojans do?


I have been quiet because I have spent the last 3 weeks vetting a multi billion $ deal Outside the US and don’t have time to keep up with your mindless banter that obviously has never made it out of your trailer park. Nice to see you continue to drag anyone and everyone under your bus.  You are truly Abfool


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I have been quiet because I have spent the last 3 weeks vetting a multi billion $ deal Outside the US and don’t have time to keep up with your mindless banter that obviously has never made it out of your trailer park. Nice to see you continue to drag anyone and everyone under your bus.  You are truly Abfool


Ken you are a clown.  You are sooo important.  More like you are a pansy.  I look forward to running into you this year.  I will try not to bitch slap you.  I can't wait to see the two freshman keepers put your daughter on the bench where she belongs.  You might want her to work on her foot skills and to wear her glasses during the game so she might be able to react quicker the next time my daughter scores on her.

You are truly a small dick, small minded, pansy.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Ken you are a clown.  You are sooo important.  More like you are a pansy.  I look forward to running into you this year.  I will try not to bitch slap you.  I can't wait to see the two freshman keepers put your daughter on the bench where she belongs.  You might want her to work on her foot skills and to wear her glasses during the game so she might be able to react quicker the next time my daughter scores on her.
> 
> You are truly a small dick, small minded, pansy.


People, people, people. Its a new year and our DDs are among a select few who have earned the privilege of playing soccer at the collegiate level. Can't we just break some bread (or crack a few cans of fermented hops) and keep this forum positive and focused on soccer for a change?


----------



## push_up

That would be like keeping a gun from a felon that pushes over old women.


----------



## push_up

SpeedK1llz said:


> People, people, people. Its a new year and our DDs are among a select few who have earned the privilege of playing soccer at the collegiate level. Can't we just break some bread (or crack a few cans of fermented hops) and keep this forum positive and focused on soccer for a change?


And speed....grow a pair and call out the douche that is the reason for all the drama on this forum.


----------



## Fact

If you block the douche it makes this thread sooo much more pleasant.  Takes me a few seconds to figure out who is the trailer trash you are talking about, but the use of Abfoof clears it up for me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> And speed....grow a pair and call out the douche that is the reason for all the drama on this forum.


Speed is just trying to keep the peace, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MakeAPlay

My apologies @SpeedK1llz Mr. Ken Collins who's daughter is the keeper at $C until she loses her spot this year and his @surfrider handle is laughable.  He is just a hater who's daughter wasn't recruited by UCLA or Stanford and she got very little money from $C but he likes to pretend that she is a decent player.  He also likes to pretend that he is closing billion dollar deals when the truth is Oseomed (his company) doesn't even do a 10th of a billion dollars in sales.  He doesn't realize that if you have the right tools you can background check and look up anyone.  But how would he know this he is a weaksauce pansy who I can't wait to run into this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> And speed....grow a pair and call out the douche that is the reason for all the drama on this forum.


Yep pedophile.  Keep being a pansy.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> If you block the douche it makes this thread sooo much more pleasant.  Takes me a few seconds to figure out who is the trailer trash you are talking about, but the use of Abfoof clears it up for me.


@Fact oh you of the many screen names.  You are such a bitch.  At least grow some nads and have one screen name.  You aren't as anonymous as you think.  If you were significant I might care but you are just a little girl with a ULittle scrub clutching at straws.  I will bet anything that your kid is done with soccer soon....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speed is just trying to keep the peace, nothing wrong with that.


Why are you trying to reason with a pedophile and a coward?  If they were serious they would talk shit to my face.  Anyone can be tough on the internet.  Few are tough in real life.  I've caught cases and come from a small town called Smack a Mitch.  Anyone that really wants to shut me up can PM me and I will give them my number and gladly give them the chance.  

Until then I wouldn't worry about these pansies.  Just block them.

@Fact @push_up @CaliKlines show me that you aren't bitches....


----------



## surfrider

La


MakeAPlay said:


> My apologies @SpeedK1llz Mr. Ken Collins who's daughter is the keeper at $C until she loses her spot this year and his @surfrider handle is laughable.  He is just a hater who's daughter wasn't recruited by UCLA or Stanford and she got very little money from $C but he likes to pretend that she is a decent player.  He also likes to pretend that he is closing billion dollar deals when the truth is Oseomed (his company) doesn't even do a 10th of a billion dollars in sales.  He doesn't realize that if you have the right tools you can background check and look up anyone.  But how would he know this he is a weaksauce pansy who I can't wait to run into this year.


Laughable


----------



## NoGoal

Anyone tried the new Callaway Rogue Sub Zero driver with the Hazrdus Yellow shaft?

Excuse me, I logged into the wrong forum.  I thought I was logged into golfwrx.


----------



## tenacious

piggy said:


> Has anyone heard or know of any players that walk on to a team but end up earning a scholarship?  How hard is this to achieve for a young athlete?


Yikes... them some long odds.

At least if I understand your question correctly... you're asking if someone ever comes onto the team as the weakest players and in four years turns into one of the best?  Yes of course it happens, but it's a low probability bet.  Heck when you get down too it, playing time and traveling with the team is going to be a low probability bet.

If playing games on the soccer team is important to the decision making process, it's probably better to look at a different school?  Just my two cents-


----------



## Win_some

piggy said:


> Has anyone heard or know of any players that walk on to a team but end up earning a scholarship?  How hard is this to achieve for a young athlete?


I feel for you, my dd is kind of in this boat, has some money on the table but got hurt needing knee surgery and now is expected to show up this spring to see  where she fits. I'd hate to have mine get redshirted but it could happen. In your case having relationships with coaches and getting a spot as a preferred walk on is a great start. I have to wonder either way how the player who did not officially surface on signing day on the schools twitter feed or College Team page will be treated by potential team mates in the fall. Mine is still working through what she wants to do.


----------



## Zerodenero

Win_some said:


> I feel for you, my dd is kind of in this boat, has some money on the table but got hurt needing knee surgery and now is expected to show up this spring to see  where she fits. I'd hate to have mine get redshirted but it could happen. In your case having relationships with coaches and getting a spot as a preferred walk on is a great start. I have to wonder either way how the player who did not officially surface on signing day on the schools twitter feed or College Team page will be treated by potential team mates in the fall. Mine is still working through what she wants to do.


I hear ya Win...The struggle is Real, Or is it?... Redshirting may not be so bad in light of your dd's recovery. Moreover, The fact that your dd is  1) on the coaches radar and 2) has $$ on the table is more than many other hopefuls have.

All your girl can do is controll what she can controll, just have her focus on her goal, from a realistic perspective, one practice, one training, one game at a time


----------



## piggy

tenacious said:


> Yikes... them some long odds.
> 
> At least if I understand your question correctly... you're asking if someone ever comes onto the team as the weakest players and in four years turns into one of the best?  Yes of course it happens, but it's a low probability bet.  Heck when you get down too it, playing time and traveling with the team is going to be a low probability bet.
> 
> If playing games on the soccer team is important to the decision making process, it's probably better to look at a different school?  Just my two cents-


I'm not sure she would be the weakest player.  She just started the process late and the money is already allocated.  She has been told she can earn money, so I wondered if anyone has had this experience with their daughter.


----------



## gkrent

piggy said:


> I'm not sure she would be the weakest player.  She just started the process late and the money is already allocated.  She has been told she can earn money, so I wondered if anyone has had this experience with their daughter.


One of my players was recruited December of her senior year, and yes, she started the first year with a small amount money at a private school because there wasn't much left in the budget (so she wasn't a walk on), but earned a lot more money by hard work and becoming one of the most valuable players on the field.  She ended up getting about 75% of her education paid for.


----------



## gkrent

Win_some said:


> I'd hate to have mine get redshirted but it could happen.


Redshirting could turn out to be a very good thing!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Interesting word our of Stanford.  Expect a few starters to no longer be on the roster come August....  Just remember senior day.....


----------



## Bad Hombre

MakeAPlay said:


> Interesting word our of Stanford.  Expect a few starters to no longer be on the roster come August....  Just remember senior day.....


Can you elaborate?


----------



## piggy

gkrent said:


> One of my players was recruited December of her senior year, and yes, she started the first year with a small amount money at a private school because there wasn't much left in the budget (so she wasn't a walk on), but earned a lot more money by hard work and becoming one of the most valuable players on the field.  She ended up getting about 75% of her education paid for.


That is incredible!  Congrats to your daughter on her hard work paying off.  Glad to know it can happen in the right circumstances!


----------



## surfrider

Bad Hombre said:


> Can you elaborate?


Carusa, Johansuz and Lee all RSJR that are graduating


----------



## It won't matter later

gkrent said:


> Redshirting could turn out to be a very good thing!


There is nothing ever bad about redshirting. Extends scholarship,  preserves eligibility and allows for growth and development.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bad Hombre said:


> Can you elaborate?


I am curious as to how their lineup is going to look with some of the players with eligibility that will not be returning.  They will still be head and shoulders above every other team except one.  Smith will slide into the lineup nicely at the 9 or 11.  The real question is who will play the 8 the 6 and most importantly the 4.  Xiao and Davidson will play two of those positions.  Will Girma or Hiatt see the field?  Not if Davidson plays the 4 again although the 6 is her natural position which would put Boss at the 6 and push Xiao up to the 7 (and Cat to the 9 or 11).

Honestly they have first world problems that only UCLA and North Carolina are probably really concerned with.  To everyone else they are just as dominant as usual.


----------



## MakeAPlay

It won't matter later said:


> There is nothing ever bad about redshirting. Extends scholarship,  preserves eligibility and allows for growth and development.


I would check with the coach about whether it extends the player's scholarship.  With the PAC 12 and Big Ten guaranteeing 4 year scholarships usually the 5th year has very specific language about the amount guaranteed and I know in my player's case it is a significant reduction were she for some reason to redshirt and play a 5th year.  A particular PAC 12 school loses 5th year players every year that have remaining eligibility and they often transfer elsewhere and star and this includes starters and all-conference players.


----------



## It won't matter later

MakeAPlay said:


> I would check with the coach about whether it extends the player's scholarship.  With the PAC 12 and Big Ten guaranteeing 4 year scholarships usually the 5th year has very specific language about the amount guaranteed and I know in my player's case it is a significant reduction were she for some reason to redshirt and play a 5th year.  A particular PAC 12 school loses 5th year players every year that have remaining eligibility and they often transfer elsewhere and star and this includes starters and all-conference players.


Agree.  I should have been clear — if a coach confirms your player is redshirting and scholarship is extended.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I love this tweet...  Young players learning possession as a team should watch this video.

https://twitter.com/abrammadridista/status/951287794080546817


----------



## MakeAPlay

I hear that $C beat UCI 2-1 today in the spring. Not a bad result for either team considering DeMelo and another starter were gone with the U20's for $C.   I also heard that Jacobs is playing centerback with Prisock.  Personally I think that she is a better forward but selfishly I want her to play defense.

I also hear that Penn St. beat Sky Blue FC from the NWSL yesterday 1-0.  That might signal Penn St being a College Cup contender this season (assuming they can avoid Stanford this time).


----------



## soccer661

Carolina Courage (pro) 2
UNC  0


----------



## gkrent

gkrent said:


> No official press yet, but it looks like Pepperdine officially signed:
> 
> Trinity Watson - CA
> Leyla McFarland - CA
> Olivia Packer - NV
> Nicolette Lewis - CA
> Kinsey Ehman - AZ
> Isabel Nelson- TX
> 
> If there are others I didn't see anything yet.



Official announcemen:  http://www.pepperdinewaves.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/031218aal.html (I was missing the girl from Illinois)


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> I love this tweet...  Young players learning possession as a team should watch this video.
> 
> https://twitter.com/abrammadridista/status/951287794080546817


I am not sure you realize this but UCLA lost in the final.  Smh.


----------



## surfrider

Just read an article saying the NCAA is recommending time of play be kept on the field by officials next season. Thoughts?  It’s in line with FIFA but the officiating is so poor already. Do we want to give them the power to impact the game that much more?  On the flip side it will reduce the opportunities for players to kick a ball out of the stadium with 30 seconds left


----------



## outside!

In my opinion, the closer they get to the FIFA laws of the game, the better.


----------



## PLSAP

piggy said:


> Has anyone heard or know of any players that walk on to a team but end up earning a scholarship?  How hard is this to achieve for a young athlete?


Annie Alvarado (UCLA) if I'm not mistaken. It's as hard and requires just as much if not more commitment and work than one who commits


----------



## espola

surfrider said:


> Just read an article saying the NCAA is recommending time of play be kept on the field by officials next season. Thoughts?  It’s in line with FIFA but the officiating is so poor already. Do we want to give them the power to impact the game that much more?  On the flip side it will reduce the opportunities for players to kick a ball out of the stadium with 30 seconds left


All the NCAA games I have seen have ballboys/girls working the sidelines so no matter how far a ball is kicked off the field there is a replacement waiting near at hand.

On another point - NCAA referees already have the power to set the clock to anything they want.


----------



## jojosoccer

Austin McKenna (Pats) (SMCHS)
walk on Ohio State, became a starter and all conference player.


----------



## Dos Equis

outside! said:


> In my opinion, the closer they get to the FIFA laws of the game, the better.


I might agree if they extended or split the season.  As long as they try to schedule 20+ games in a period of 11-12 weeks (many on artificial turf), substitution rules need to reflect that workload. Ask MAP -- UCLA women played 21 regular season games and exhibitions in 11 weeks, and twice during the first two months of the season played 4 games over 9 or 11 days.


----------



## pulguita

Dos Equis said:


> I might agree if they extended or split the season.  As long as they try to schedule 20+ games in a period of 11-12 weeks (many on artificial turf), substitution rules need to reflect that workload. Ask MAP -- UCLA women played 21 regular season games and exhibitions in 11 weeks, and twice during the first two months of the season played 4 games over 9 or 11 days.


Dos we all know this country is not that serious about being a real soccer nation.  The CF that is youth girls soccer, the boys side, the MLS playing in the wrong part of the year, the closed market of the MLS, the NWSL, the NCAA , - the list goes on and on.  There was a movement to have college soccer go year round - fall and spring.  How much more common sense does it take?  You play once a week and train 5.  You travel Friday night you are home Sunday night.  Everyone plays and you can play FIFA rules and just modify to 6 sub international friendly rule - no re entry.  You play a double header.  The first game is for record the second training.  Now you can carry 28 - 30 and its no big deal.  Everyone gets a bunch of play time, the staff now has a definitive recovery and training schedule for the WHOLE team every week.  You can now adopt a true periodization schedule for your players that is a 12 month cycle.  No more bulk up fitness in the spring - players start to become real soccer players. Teams start to develop a style of play that does not have to deal with hockey shifts.  Everything is a plus.  But we are not serious so it probably will never happen.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> I might agree if they extended or split the season.  As long as they try to schedule 20+ games in a period of 11-12 weeks (many on artificial turf), substitution rules need to reflect that workload. Ask MAP -- UCLA women played 21 regular season games and exhibitions in 11 weeks, and twice during the first two months of the season played 4 games over 9 or 11 days.


It would be murder on a roster to play FIFA rules in a compressed season.  My player played 2200 minutes in 25 games over 3 2/3 months.  That is hard on a body.  Without a split season it just wouldn't be very feasible.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The CONCACAAF championship being scheduled from October 4-17 is going to have an effect on the early part of the league season for several teams.


----------



## MakeAPlay

UCLA, Stanford, Santa Clara, Tennessee, Florida and Florida State all have players that will be participating in the CONCACAAF championships.  Games from September 27th thru October 19th will be affected.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA, Stanford, Santa Clara, Tennessee, Florida and Florida State all have players that will be participating in the CONCACAAF championships.  Games from September 27th thru October 19th will be affected.


----> waiting breathlessly to see WCC schedule.....


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> ----> waiting breathlessly to see WCC schedule.....


Relax, deep breaths. In through the nose, out through the mouth. You can do it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> ----> waiting breathlessly to see WCC schedule.....


I know where your kid will be the first Friday of September.  It will be a shorter drive for you than her home games.


----------



## MakeAPlay

RPI won't be a problem this season....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Early PAC 12 and ACC predictions:

1. Florida State 
2. North Carolina 
3. Virginia 
4. North Carolina State 
5. Duke 
6. Notre Dame
7. Boston College 
8. Clemson 
9. Wake Forest 
10. Syracuse 
11. Miami 
12. Virginia Tech
13. Louisville 
14. Pitt

PAC 12

1. Stanford 
2. UCLA 
3. U$C
4. Colorado 
5. Arizona 
6. Cal
7. Washington State 
8. Washington 
9. Utah 
10. Oregon 
11. Oregon State 
12. Arizona State 

I think that this could be the year that the PAC 12 takes over as the dominant league in the country.  Both have more than one team that are serious College Cup contenders.  This year could see the PAC 12 get 9 teams into the tournament with the league being stronger this year IMHO.


----------



## push_up

Humble.  That is a good one.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Humble.  That is a good one.


Has reality hit you yet?  If not it will soon.  Are you allowed to be within 1000 feet of a school or park yet pedophile?


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA, Stanford, Santa Clara, Tennessee, Florida and Florida State all have players that will be participating in the CONCACAAF championships.  Games from September 27th thru October 19th will be affected.


.....and I noted that you listed the teams and conferences worst to best.....


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> Early PAC 12 and ACC predictions:
> 
> 1. Florida State
> 2. North Carolina
> 3. Virginia
> 4. North Carolina State
> 5. Duke
> 6. Notre Dame
> 7. Boston College
> 8. Clemson
> 9. Wake Forest
> 10. Syracuse
> 11. Miami
> 12. Virginia Tech
> 13. Louisville
> 14. Pitt
> 
> PAC 12
> 
> 1. Stanford
> 2. UCLA
> 3. U$C
> 4. Colorado
> 5. Arizona
> 6. Cal
> 7. Washington State
> 8. Washington
> 9. Utah
> 10. Oregon
> 11. Oregon State
> 12. Arizona State
> 
> I think that this could be the year that the PAC 12 takes over as the dominant league in the country.  Both have more than one team that are serious College Cup contenders.  This year could see the PAC 12 get 9 teams into the tournament with the league being stronger this year IMHO.


I think in the ACC you are spot on. The PAC12, I see the Cougars and Wildcats switched. As far as depth, I still don't see the PAC12 as a "deep women's soccer conference." As far as "the best teams in all of women's college soccer today".... UCLA and Stanford are arguably the cream of the crop but in the PAC12 after 1 and 2 it gets skittish IMO. I still think the ACC is the deepest conference talent wise and the SEC has arrived as well.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> I think in the ACC you are spot on. The PAC12, I see the Cougars and Wildcats switched. As far as depth, I still don't see the PAC12 as a "deep women's soccer conference." As far as "the best teams in all of women's college soccer today".... UCLA and Stanford are arguably the cream of the crop but in the PAC12 after 1 and 2 it gets skittish IMO. I still think the ACC is the deepest conference talent wise and the SEC has arrived as well.



So here is my thinking after watching a ton of PAC 12, ACC and SEC teams last season (I love the WatchESPN app!).  The SEC on a national level has 2 contenders in Florida and Texas A&M and to a lesser extent South Carolina (the are gonna struggle without McCaskill).  Their next tier of teams are Tennessee and Arkansas which are both athletic teams that don't fare well against the top 20 teams.  The rest of the SEC is pretty average to bad.

The ACC has more depth than the SEC but this year they are extremely top heavy.  This season there are only two contenders in the ACC and they are the usual suspects North Carolina and Florida State.  Virginia is also a top 10 team but once you get past those 3 the conference gets significantly weaker than in past years.  Duke lost 5 or 6 starters so don't expect them to make much noise until possibly late in the year.  North Carolina State should have their best season ever with 8 or 9 starters off a solid team coming back.  Notre Dame had their best player transfer and they have a new coach.  The rest of the conference is essentially in rebuilding mode.

The PAC 12 is top to bottom the deepest league this season.  There are 3 legitimate national championship contenders in Stanford, UCLA and U$C (each having won a title in the last 5 years).  The next tier of teams Colorado, Arizona, Cal and Wazzu all advanced past the first round of the tournament last year except Cal.  Wazzu even beat Tennessee in the tournament and made it to the sweet 16 (one of 4 PAC 12 teams to make the round of 16.  Washington and Utah are the 8th and 9th best team in the conference last year and Washington beat Florida and Utah was leading Duke until the last 15 minutes of the game when they scored 2 goals to win at home.  Seriously Utah was the 9th place team.

Mark my words.  The PAC 12 will get 8 or 9 teams in the field and a PAC 12 team will win the next two national championships without a doubt.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## push_up

You are not very good at picking national champions.


----------



## beachbum

push_up said:


> You are not very good at picking national champions.


If you don't have anything constructive to say just shut your pie hole.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> So here is my thinking after watching a ton of PAC 12, ACC and SEC teams last season (I love the WatchESPN app!).  The SEC on a national level has 2 contenders in Florida and Texas A&M and to a lesser extent South Carolina (the are gonna struggle without McCaskill).  Their next tier of teams are Tennessee and Arkansas which are both athletic teams that don't fare well against the top 20 teams.  The rest of the SEC is pretty average to bad.
> 
> The ACC has more depth than the SEC but this year they are extremely top heavy.  This season there are only two contenders in the ACC and they are the usual suspects North Carolina and Florida State.  Virginia is also a top 10 team but once you get past those 3 the conference gets significantly weaker than in past years.  Duke lost 5 or 6 starters so don't expect them to make much noise until possibly late in the year.  North Carolina State should have their best season ever with 8 or 9 starters off a solid team coming back.  Notre Dame had their best player transfer and they have a new coach.  The rest of the conference is essentially in rebuilding mode.
> 
> The PAC 12 is top to bottom the deepest league this season.  There are 3 legitimate national championship contenders in Stanford, UCLA and U$C (each having won a title in the last 5 years).  The next tier of teams Colorado, Arizona, Cal and Wazzu all advanced past the first round of the tournament last year except Cal.  Wazzu even beat Tennessee in the tournament and made it to the sweet 16 (one of 4 PAC 12 teams to make the round of 16.  Washington and Utah are the 8th and 9th best team in the conference last year and Washington beat Florida and Utah was leading Duke until the last 15 minutes of the game when they scored 2 goals to win at home.  Seriously Utah was the 9th place team.
> 
> Mark my words.  The PAC 12 will get 8 or 9 teams in the field and a PAC 12 team will win the next two national championships without a doubt.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Good points for sure and I can certainly see you've done your homework. I think Florida was the only team to beat Stanford last season so as these things go....it will nonetheless be another fun season with a few casualties along the way!

Same back to you and your DD!


----------



## push_up

beachbum said:


> If you don't have anything constructive to say just shut your pie hole.


No.  Snowflake.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> ----> waiting breathlessly to see WCC schedule.....


Me too. 3 games on the schedule so far (based on other teams schedules...)

http://woso-stats.ml/college/2018/index.php


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Me too. 3 games on the schedule so far (based on other teams schedules...)
> 
> http://woso-stats.ml/college/2018/index.php


Good Morning Speed, is she ready?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good Morning Speed, is she ready?


She's getting there. Her coaches, trainers and doctors have all said that she's way ahead of schedule and are quite frankly shocked at how quickly she has reached each milestone in her recovery. They have attributed this to her dedication to the rehab assignments and work ethic. That said, everybody is keeping her rehab pace at the normal rate and in no hurry to rush her back. She is continuing her strength & conditioning rehab and running regularly to get back into shape. I'm being told she'll come off the bench at first (maybe on defense to start) and they will slowly ease her back in in time for WCC league play.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Me too. 3 games on the schedule so far (based on other teams schedules...)
> 
> http://woso-stats.ml/college/2018/index.php


Pencil in the usual suspect at the same place as last year the first Friday in September for the Waves.  I wouldn't mind grabbing a beer again this year with you too.

I am glad to hear that your player is progressing so rapidly.  Mine just got cleared to run and kick a ball.  

Good luck to you, your player and your amazing family.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good Morning Speed, is she ready?


You remind me that you don't have to agree with someone to like them.  You just keep growing on me.  Can't you get a better screen name than that racist criminal?

Good luck to you sir.


----------



## PLSAP

MakeAPlay said:


> Early PAC 12 and ACC predictions:
> 
> 1. Florida State
> 2. North Carolina
> 3. Virginia
> 4. North Carolina State
> 5. Duke
> 6. Notre Dame
> 7. Boston College
> 8. Clemson
> 9. Wake Forest
> 10. Syracuse
> 11. Miami
> 12. Virginia Tech
> 13. Louisville
> 14. Pitt
> 
> PAC 12
> 
> 1. Stanford
> 2. UCLA
> 3. U$C
> 4. Colorado
> 5. Arizona
> 6. Cal
> 7. Washington State
> 8. Washington
> 9. Utah
> 10. Oregon
> 11. Oregon State
> 12. Arizona State
> 
> I think that this could be the year that the PAC 12 takes over as the dominant league in the country.  Both have more than one team that are serious College Cup contenders.  This year could see the PAC 12 get 9 teams into the tournament with the league being stronger this year IMHO.


Would switch Duke and NC State... But otherwise very close in the ACC, also think that like the SEC it is a little top heavy. Really interested in your Pac12 list though... Utah at nine? Colorado over Arizona, which I do kind of get, because some seasons they are up and some are down, but Arizona State at 12? They're a rebuilding program, and I personally think that they have a bright future, and though they didn't perform magnificently or even above average the past season, they didn't do horrible. Don't think they have it? Oregon schools? Oregon has a nice incoming class, don't know too much about Oregon State's though. Please elaborate, I'm intrigued


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You remind me that you don't have to agree with someone to like them.  You just keep growing on me.  Can't you get a better screen name than that racist criminal?
> 
> Good luck to you sir.


That is very kind of you to say, I am looking forward to our beer summit. As for the name, I will take that under advisement.
How is #5 coming along?


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> *(maybe on defense to start)* .





MakeAPlay said:


> Pencil in the usual suspect at the same place as last year the first Friday in September for the Waves.  I wouldn't mind grabbing a beer again this year with you too.
> 
> I am glad to hear that your player is progressing so rapidly.  Mine just got cleared to run and kick a ball.
> 
> Good luck to you, your player and your amazing family.


Don't they alternate locations year after year?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Don't they alternate locations year after year?


Thats what I thought as well. Shouldn't this meeting be in the Bu?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Thats what I thought as well. Shouldn't this meeting be in the Bu?


Usually but according to the schedule I have seen it is east of the 405 this year.  This year's schedule is the toughest I have seen and will definitely be the nations toughest.  They play all but one of the teams that I think are national title contenders and none at home...


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Don't they alternate locations year after year?


Usually but not according to the schedule.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is very kind of you to say, I am looking forward to our beer summit. As for the name, I will take that under advisement.
> How is #5 coming along?


Right on schedule.  On the grind.  She knows they have a lot of work ahead of them and they know who they are going to have to beat this year.  She will be 100% by August.  Thanks for asking.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Right on schedule.  On the grind.  She knows they have a lot of work ahead of them and they know who they are going to have to beat this year.  She will be 100% by August.  Thanks for asking.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


We will do out best to get up there this year.
Best of luck to you and yours as well.

Love,
Sheriff Joe.


----------



## MakeAPlay

PLSAP said:


> Would switch Duke and NC State... But otherwise very close in the ACC, also think that like the SEC it is a little top heavy. Really interested in your Pac12 list though... Utah at nine? Colorado over Arizona, which I do kind of get, because some seasons they are up and some are down, but Arizona State at 12? They're a rebuilding program, and I personally think that they have a bright future, and though they didn't perform magnificently or even above average the past season, they didn't do horrible. Don't think they have it? Oregon schools? Oregon has a nice incoming class, don't know too much about Oregon State's though. Please elaborate, I'm intrigued


Duke lost 6 starters and almost all went pro so they are going to take time to gel.  NC State returns 8 or 9 starters on a team that got better as the season wore on.  Duke will be dangerous come tournament time and they do benefit from a cupcake schedule this year but I think NC State will finish higher in league.

Utah has enough talent to be a tournament team, which is why I think that the conference could get 9 teams into the dance.

Regarding Colorado and Arizona, they are pretty equal but Colorado returns 8 starters and got some good transfers and returning injured players and that gives them the edge in my mind.

Arizona State is a complete tear down and rebuild job.  In a conference as tough as the PAC 12 that equals a lot of losses.

The Oregon schools are victims of their circumstances.  They actually are decent but being simply good in a conference with several great teams and a couple of amazing ones unfortunately puts you towards the bottom of the standings.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## PLSAP

Anyone know Cassidy Tshimbalanga's story?


----------



## MakeAPlay

PLSAP said:


> Anyone know Cassidy Tshimbalanga's story?


Which part of her story?  I know about how she is getting to go to her first choice college even though she might have signed a letter of intent to another school in a much shadier part of town.  I know that the institution that she will be attending has an amazing coaching staff that encourages their players to grow as global citizens in addition to putting them in a position to compete for the national championship and with their national teams.

Lucky young woman.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## PLSAP

MakeAPlay said:


> Which part of her story?  I know about how she is getting to go to her first choice college even though she might have signed a letter of intent to another school in a much shadier part of town.  I know that the institution that she will be attending has an amazing coaching staff that encourages their players to grow as global citizens in addition to putting them in a position to compete for the national championship and with their national teams.
> 
> Lucky young woman.  Good luck to you and your player.


Wish I could give multiple ratings. Wanted to put funny because I love your UCLA pride and USC shade, but great info. How does it work if she already signed her NLI? How do last minute commitments work in those situations, I thought they weren't really possible at schools like UCLA, so late and all. Isn't all of the Bruin's moneys spent for that year at that point?


----------



## MakeAPlay

PLSAP said:


> Wish I could give multiple ratings. Wanted to put funny because I love your UCLA pride and USC shade, but great info. How does it work if she already signed her NLI? How do last minute commitments work in those situations, I thought they weren't really possible at schools like UCLA, so late and all. Isn't all of the Bruin's moneys spent for that year at that point?


I don't want to go too deeply into it here outside of saying players can be released from a LOI.  UCLA and Cal are a pretty good value for the money as are any of the UC's.  I will PM you the other answers.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't want to go too deeply into it here outside of saying players can be released from a LOI.  UCLA and Cal are a pretty good value for the money as are any of the UC's.  I will PM you the other answers.


That is so sweet.  Did you put Amy back to work on the King Cal for Cassidy?


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> That is so sweet.  Did you put Amy back to work on the King Cal for Cassidy?


Are you mad because your kid would never be recruited by a school that had great academics or a great soccer program?  Oklahoma works for your kid.  Don't hate because my kid has many more opportunities. 

Blame yourself for being such a miserable individual that your kid had no chance.  And stay away from children you pedophile.  Happy Mother's Day mitch.


----------



## push_up

You mad, brah?  Who do you think I am?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Pencil in the usual suspect at the same place as last year the first Friday in September for the Waves.  I wouldn't mind grabbing a beer again this year with you too.
> 
> I am glad to hear that your player is progressing so rapidly.  Mine just got cleared to run and kick a ball.
> 
> Good luck to you, your player and your amazing family.


Thank you MAP! See you in Westwood in early September.


----------



## Glovestinks

MakeAPlay said:


> Which part of her story?  I know about how she is getting to go to her first choice college even though she might have signed a letter of intent to another school in a much shadier part of town.  I know that the institution that she will be attending has an amazing coaching staff that encourages their players to grow as global citizens in addition to putting them in a position to compete for the national championship and with their national teams.
> 
> Lucky young woman.  Good luck to you and your player.


Curious to know your inside on this player.  You can PM me too


----------



## pulguita

Glovestinks said:


> Curious to know your inside on this player.  You can PM me too


Maybe he knows more about her than her uncle.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Maybe he knows more about her than her uncle.


Maybe she just wanted to be at a better school playing on a better team with better players with a better coach in a better environment.  Maybe she wanted to play the nations toughest schedule versus playing a mediocre one?Personally my kid wouldn't play for $C even if they gave her Reggie Bush benefits.  

South Central doesn't suit everyone wouldn't you agree?  What's her uncle's take on her signing a LOI for the Trojans but backing out when she got accepted into their rival school?  I do know more than you think and I'm sure you would agree that this one burns a little considering the circumstances (assuming you are familiar with how it went down).  Don't worry about it there is plenty of time to figure it out before November.  Unfortunately the team will be 100% by then.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> Maybe she just wanted to be at a better school playing on a better team with better players with a better coach in a better environment.  Maybe she wanted to play the nations toughest schedule versus playing a mediocre one?Personally my kid wouldn't play for $C even if they gave her Reggie Bush benefits.
> 
> South Central doesn't suit everyone wouldn't you agree?  What's her uncle's take on her signing a LOI for the Trojans but backing out when she got accepted into their rival school?  I do know more than you think and I'm sure you would agree that this one burns a little considering the circumstances (assuming you are familiar with how it went down).  Don't worry about it there is plenty of time to figure it out before November.  Unfortunately the team will be 100% by then.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Ya know you really are starting to become a total tool.   She will not be missed and I could really give a rip.  Let's see how well your coach does without Josh.  You enjoy f*cla and we will thoroughly enjoy U$C.  Get the creeps every time we walk on that lib cesspool campus.  We are done.  Out.


----------



## push_up

pulguita said:


> Ya know you really are starting to become a total tool.   She will not be missed and I could really give a rip.  Let's see how well your coach does without Josh.  You enjoy f*cla and we will thoroughly enjoy U$C.  Get the creeps every time we walk on that lib cesspool campus.  We are done.  Out.


Starting?  Don't worry.  According to UCLA trainers Amy's spawn had lost a step.  Will not suprise me come November to witness the hunger games claiming another victim.


----------



## outside!

push_up said:


> Starting?  Don't worry.  According to UCLA trainers Amy's spawn had lost a step.  Will not suprise me come November to witness the hunger games claiming another victim.


That would be unfortunate. I saw her play when she was healthy and she is a great defender.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Starting?  Don't worry.  According to UCLA trainers Amy's spawn had lost a step.  Will not suprise me come November to witness the hunger games claiming another victim.


Ha now that is funny pansy.  You clearly haven't spoken with anyone.  You wish that your kid was half the player mine was when she was injured.  

Thanks for the laughs pedophile.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Ya know you really are starting to become a total tool.   She will not be missed and I could really give a rip.  Let's see how well your coach does without Josh.  You enjoy f*cla and we will thoroughly enjoy U$C.  Get the creeps every time we walk on that lib cesspool campus.  We are done.  Out.


You know you are continuing to be a crybaby since your daughter's career has gone in tank.  We can go back and forth about the two schools but what we can't debate is that both schools recruited my player whereas you are clearly still butt hurt because Josh didn't want your daughter.  You are such a hater.  I guess that I shouldn't be surprised that you are a Trump guy.  Let's hope that it doesn't continue to hurt your player.

Please don't say hello when I see you.  I would hate to show you how liberal I am.  Be careful how you reply Paul that is my only warning.


----------



## push_up

Why?  You going to find his grandma and push her out of her wheelchair?


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Ha now that is funny pansy.  You clearly haven't spoken with anyone.  You wish that your kid was half the player mine was when she was injured.


From what I have heard this AM your gimp is half the player she was.  Is the reality setting in yet?  Is that why you are so angry and making threats?


----------



## gkrent

Maybe I should rename this forum
*2018 D1 Women's Soccer Sh*tTalk!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe

How about we just leave kids out of this conversation?
MAP, don't make me come down there.


----------



## outside!

The only time adults should be mentioning kids is to say something positive about their playing abilities. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


----------



## Fact

outside! said:


> The only time adults should be mentioning kids is to say something positive about their playing abilities. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


And also along that line, stop accusing people of crimes unless you have proof and it is relevant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Fact said:


> And also along that line, stop accusing people of crimes unless you have proof and it is relevant.


OVBI.


----------



## outside!

Sheriff Joe said:


> OVBI.


Overseas Volunteer for a Better India?


----------



## beachbum

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about we just leave kids out of this conversation?
> MAP, don't make me come down there.





outside! said:


> The only time adults should be mentioning kids is to say something positive about their playing abilities. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.
> Agreed just leave the kids out of it.  Both of you are at fault but push up seems to be instigating.  Go to the Off Topic and spew this B.S. or start your own trash talk thread.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

outside! said:


> Overseas Volunteer for a Better India?


Good idea.
dyslexia


----------



## Sheriff Joe

This started quite a while ago, plenty of blame to go around, maybe this would be a good time for a fresh start.
If MAP and I can be civil there is hope for the Palestinians and the Jews.


----------



## gkrent

To be 100% fair, most of the players discussed are adults now.  Still distasteful, though.


----------



## sdb

gkrent said:


> Maybe I should rename this forum
> *2018 D1 Women's Soccer Sh*tTalk!!*


I already started that thread but it didn't get much traction:

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/2018-2019-d1-womens-soccer-talk-smack-and-belittle-others-kids-thread.5034/


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> To be 100% fair, most of the players discussed are adults now.  Still distasteful, though.


They are still someone's children, even as adults. Most here on the forum are parents. We are not the ones hauling our fat guts/butts up and down the field and making split second decisions at a high level. If you see a player do something awesome, offer praise. If a player messes up, believe me, they know it.


----------



## LASTMAN14

sdb said:


> I already started that thread but it didn't get much traction:
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/2018-2019-d1-womens-soccer-talk-smack-and-belittle-others-kids-thread.5034/


So should I talk smack to you here? Or on that thread?


----------



## Fact

outside! said:


> They are still someone's children, even as adults.


Really? Are you sure that even MAP is someone's child? There goes my theory.


----------



## outside!

Fact said:


> Really? Are you sure that even MAP is someone's child? There goes my theory.


While I sometimes suspect that MAP is two different people, I am sure he/she/them is/are someone's child.


----------



## goldentoe

push_up said:


> Starting?  Don't worry.  According to UCLA trainers Amy's spawn had lost a step.  Will not suprise me come November to witness the hunger games claiming another victim.


#GTFOH


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Maybe she just wanted to be at a better school playing on a better team with better players with a better coach in a better environment.  Maybe she wanted to play the nations toughest schedule versus playing a mediocre one?Personally my kid wouldn't play for $C even if they gave her Reggie Bush benefits.
> 
> South Central doesn't suit everyone wouldn't you agree?  What's her uncle's take on her signing a LOI for the Trojans but backing out when she got accepted into their rival school?  I do know more than you think and I'm sure you would agree that this one burns a little considering the circumstances (assuming you are familiar with how it went down).  Don't worry about it there is plenty of time to figure it out before November.  Unfortunately the team will be 100% by then.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Nice to see nothing has changed here. My question is how you deem the UCLA. Schedule as the toughest in the country when only 5 percent of the schedules are published????  I know the core of my kids schedule based on league but you must be Nostradamus if you already know the rest of the 300+ D1 schedules


----------



## CaliKlines

July 3o...drop daughter off for 1st year of college
August 1...first day of practice with all of her new teammates
August 8...first collegiate game and it's against the most successful program in the history of women's college soccer (not UCLA), the North Carolina Tarheels.
Good luck sweetheart...eat your Wheaties.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Nice to see nothing has changed here. My question is how you deem the UCLA. Schedule as the toughest in the country when only 5 percent of the schedules are published????  I know the core of my kids schedule based on league but you must be Nostradamus if you already know the rest of the 300+ D1 schedules


The same way that I knew UCLA would be playing Stanford in the College Cup.  It should be no surprise to you that I know something that you don't.  What if I told you that they play every national title contender other than one would that shut you up?

You still don't know what you don't know....  And yes call me Nostradamus and I will continue to call you Mitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> July 3o...drop daughter off for 1st year of college
> August 1...first day of practice with all of her new teammates
> August 8...first collegiate game and it's against the most successful program in the history of women's college soccer (not UCLA), the North Carolina Tarheels.
> Good luck sweetheart...eat your Wheaties.


So will the dreams be crushed on August 8th or sometime thereafter?  I can't wait.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> From what I have heard this AM your gimp is half the player she was.  Is the reality setting in yet?  Is that why you are so angry and making threats?


Ha that's pretty funny.  How about we put some money on this?  How many much money is your kid's shitty school giving her?  I doubt that she will EVER play whereas mine will finish having played the most minutes in conference history for a field player.  Does that mess up your Trumpian string of lies?

Get help.  Pedophilia is a real sickness.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> Really? Are you sure that even MAP is someone's child? There goes my theory.


My theory is that you are a Mitch.  Stay in your lane.


----------



## MakeAPlay

If you have a problem please PM me directly and stop distracting from the thread.  I will gladly provide you with my mobile number and if you have the guts you can talk smack to me directly.  Otherwise you are a Mitch and all that I do to them is mitchslap them.  

So if you are a bird and want to chirp keep acting like a Mitch if you are feeling froggy and want to leap PM me.


----------



## push_up

You are a fat angry troll.


----------



## Kicknit22

push_up said:


> You are a fat angry troll.


And you’re just a gutless turd.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

This is what happens when everyone starts talking shit instead of college soccer.
Lets make this thread great again.
#MTGA.
I'll start.
Here's the Pepperdine fall schedule.
8-17 @Kansas
8-19@Texas Tech
8-24 Brown
8-26 USC
8-31 Indianna
9-7 @UCLA 
9-9 St Johns
9-14@SDSU
9-16 UCI
9-21 @UCSB
9-28 @Pacific
9-30 @ST Marys
10-5 San Francisco
10-7 Santa Clara
10- 13 BYU
10- 20 LMU
10-26 @Gonzaga
10-28 @Portland.

Pretty decent home friendly schedule imho.


----------



## surfrider

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is what happens when everyone starts talking shit instead of college soccer.
> Lets make this thread great again.
> #MTGA.
> I'll start.
> Here's the Pepperdine fall schedule.
> 8-17 @Kansas
> 8-19@Texas Tech
> 8-24 Brown
> 8-26 USC
> 8-31 Indianna
> 9-7 @UCLA
> 9-9 St Johns
> 9-14@SDSU
> 9-16 UCI
> 9-21 @UCSB
> 9-28 @Pacific
> 9-30 @ST Marys
> 10-5 San Francisco
> 10-7 Santa Clara
> 10- 13 BYU
> 10- 20 LMU
> 10-26 @Gonzaga
> 10-28 @Portland.
> 
> Pretty decent home friendly schedule imho.


Thanks for posting. Some very solid opponents. Then you have.....Brown?!?!?  Good non con schedule. I’ll see you a bit later at your place.


----------



## Zerodenero

surfrider said:


> Thanks for posting. Some very solid opponents. Then you have.....Brown?!?!?  Good non con schedule....


Surfrider - My sources in the NE  Think Tank conference leaked that Brown's trip to the BU is actually a recon/lay of the land/scouting trip. You see, them girls in the D1 NE conference play chess, while others are still playing checkers.

My source said that Alumnus/contribors/select boosters wanted their squad of future heads of state/entrepreneurs & CEO's to get an idea of where they want their future summer vacation homes.....Yes, Tough decisions like "do I want that spectacular home on Serra Rd....overlooking Surfrider riding waves at 1st, 2nd & 3rd point"...and/or  "do I want a cliffside compound at Point Dune next to another heady/ceribral type that goes by the name of Stark".

A beat down of Brown it will probably be.....But there is always more than you can actually see


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is what happens when everyone starts talking shit instead of college soccer.
> Lets make this thread great again.
> #MTGA.
> I'll start.
> Here's the Pepperdine fall schedule.
> 8-17 @Kansas
> 8-19@Texas Tech
> 8-24 Brown
> 8-26 USC
> 8-31 Indianna
> 9-7 @UCLA
> 9-9 St Johns
> 9-14@SDSU
> 9-16 UCI
> 9-21 @UCSB
> 9-28 @Pacific
> 9-30 @ST Marys
> 10-5 San Francisco
> 10-7 Santa Clara
> 10- 13 BYU
> 10- 20 LMU
> 10-26 @Gonzaga
> 10-28 @Portland.
> 
> Pretty decent home friendly schedule imho.


Since you did it I will throw out the non conference schedule for a team that I follow.

8/17 Long Beach State
8/23 @Penn St
8/31 @Florida
9/3   @Florida State
9/7   Pepperdine
9/13  @Loyola Marymount
9/16  @San Diego State

Also of note this team plays @Stanford on 9/27 which will be immediately prior to the CONCACAAF qualifying tournament.  They play 4 of the top 6 teams in the country all on the road and Pepperdine and Long Beach are solid teams too.  2 Non conference home games and only 7 home games overall means that they are going to be battle hardened killers come tournament time.


----------



## Fact

Zerodenero said:


> Surfrider - My sources in the NE  Think Tank conference leaked that Brown's trip to the BU is actually a recon/lay of the land/scouting trip. You see, them girls in the D1 NE conference play chess, while others are still playing checkers.
> 
> My source said that Alumnus/contribors/select boosters wanted their squad of future heads of state/entrepreneurs & CEO's to get an idea of where they want their future summer vacation homes.....Yes, Tough decisions like "do I want that spectacular home on Serra Rd....overlooking Surfrider riding waves at 1st, 2nd & 3rd point"...and/or  "do I want a cliffside compound at Point Dune next to another heady/ceribral type that goes by the name of Stark".
> 
> A beat down of Brown it will probably be.....But there is always more than you can actually see


The Colony all the way!


----------



## surfrider

Zerodenero said:


> Surfrider - My sources in the NE  Think Tank conference leaked that Brown's trip to the BU is actually a recon/lay of the land/scouting trip. You see, them girls in the D1 NE conference play chess, while others are still playing checkers.
> 
> My source said that Alumnus/contribors/select boosters wanted their squad of future heads of state/entrepreneurs & CEO's to get an idea of where they want their future summer vacation homes.....Yes, Tough decisions like "do I want that spectacular home on Serra Rd....overlooking Surfrider riding waves at 1st, 2nd & 3rd point"...and/or  "do I want a cliffside compound at Point Dune next to another heady/ceribral type that goes by the name of Stark".
> 
> A beat down of Brown it will probably be.....But there is always more than you can actually see


I prefer Trestles to the BU, but will make the trek up for the right break


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> Since you did it I will throw out the non conference schedule for a team that I follow.
> 
> 8/17 Long Beach State
> 8/23 @Penn St
> 8/31 @Florida
> 9/3   @Florida State
> 9/7   Pepperdine
> 9/13  @Loyola Marymount
> 9/16  @San Diego State
> 
> Also of note this team plays @Stanford on 9/27 which will be immediately prior to the CONCACAAF qualifying tournament.  They play 4 of the top 6 teams in the country all on the road and Pepperdine and Long Beach are solid teams too.  2 Non conference home games and only 7 home games overall means that they are going to be battle hardened killers come tournament time.


That’s what you call having balls and confidence, I love it.  Anytime, anywhere, anyplace!  

That’s how you schedule when you’re a big dog, can you hear that Alabama football. . . . bunch of wussies (don’t get me started on that rant).


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> I prefer Trestles to the BU, but will make the trek up for the right break


Trestles is way more consistent, but the Bu has some magical moments.
The history is pretty cool too with "the cat" and co.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Since you did it I will throw out the non conference schedule for a team that I follow.
> 
> 8/17 Long Beach State
> 8/23 @Penn St
> 8/31 @Florida
> 9/3   @Florida State
> 9/7   Pepperdine
> 9/13  @Loyola Marymount
> 9/16  @San Diego State
> 
> Also of note this team plays @Stanford on 9/27 which will be immediately prior to the CONCACAAF qualifying tournament.  They play 4 of the top 6 teams in the country all on the road and Pepperdine and Long Beach are solid teams too.  2 Non conference home games and only 7 home games overall means that they are going to be battle hardened killers come tournament time.


I like their chances.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Justafan said:


> That’s what you call having balls and confidence, I love it.  Anytime, anywhere, anyplace!
> 
> That’s how you schedule when you’re a big dog, can you hear that Alabama football. . . . bunch of wussies (don’t get me started on that rant).


They get the first picks, along with Stanford, of the top players in the country.
It only makes sense for them to seek out the best competition.


----------



## GoWest

Zerodenero said:


> Surfrider - My sources in the NE  Think Tank conference leaked that Brown's trip to the BU is actually a recon/lay of the land/scouting trip. You see, them girls in the D1 NE conference play chess, while others are still playing checkers.
> 
> My source said that Alumnus/contribors/select boosters wanted their squad of future heads of state/entrepreneurs & CEO's to get an idea of where they want their future summer vacation homes.....Yes, Tough decisions like "do I want that spectacular home on Serra Rd....overlooking Surfrider riding waves at 1st, 2nd & 3rd point"...and/or  "do I want a cliffside compound at Point Dune next to another heady/ceribral type that goes by the name of Stark".
> 
> A beat down of Brown it will probably be.....But there is always more than you can actually see


I hear the Egghead Eight concur.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Surfrider - My sources in the NE  Think Tank conference leaked that Brown's trip to the BU is actually a recon/lay of the land/scouting trip. You see, them girls in the D1 NE conference play chess, while others are still playing checkers.
> 
> My source said that Alumnus/contribors/select boosters wanted their squad of future heads of state/entrepreneurs & CEO's to get an idea of where they want their future summer vacation homes.....Yes, Tough decisions like "do I want that spectacular home on Serra Rd....overlooking Surfrider riding waves at 1st, 2nd & 3rd point"...and/or  "do I want a cliffside compound at Point Dune next to another heady/ceribral type that goes by the name of Stark".
> 
> A beat down of Brown it will probably be.....But there is always more than you can actually see


They better bring some cash, cuz the Bu aint cheap.


----------



## Zerodenero

GoWest said:


> I hear the Egghead Eight concur.


 Yup....I'd add the former "Nerdy Nine".


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> They better bring some cash, cuz the Bu aint cheap.


No doubt.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kinda off topic but very poignant and important for our daughter's to read.

https://barnard.edu/commencement/archives/2018/abby-wambach-remarks


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Kinda off topic but very poignant and important for our daughter's to read.
> 
> https://barnard.edu/commencement/archives/2018/abby-wambach-remarks


Definitely off topic and off base as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Kinda off topic but very poignant and important for our daughter's to read.
> 
> https://barnard.edu/commencement/archives/2018/abby-wambach-remarks


Now, the rest of the story.



*Abby Wambach says she abused drugs and alcohol for YEARS before drunk driving arrest - and reveals she is divorcing fellow soccer star Sarah Huffman*

*Abby Wambach reveals in her new memoir Forward that she abused prescription pills and alcohol for years*
*The US soccer great says she took Vicodin, Ambien and Adderall on a regular basic, and also frequently drank vodka*
*Wambach, 36, claims she has not taken drugs or alchol since her DUI arrest in April of last year*
*She also revealed that she and her wife Sarah Huffman, who married in 2013, are getting a divorce*
*The couple shared a passionate kiss after the 2015 Women's World Cup finals in which the US beat Japan*
*Wambach retired last December, and this year started a new job with ESPN while also working on the campaign trail in support of Hillary Clinton*


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Kinda off topic but very poignant and important for our daughter's to read.
> 
> https://barnard.edu/commencement/archives/2018/abby-wambach-remarks


I wonder how many serious soccer talents walk away from the US Soccer program because they know they can make better money elsewhere.


----------



## Hank Walker

Sheriff Joe said:


> Definitely off topic and off base as well.


It's good that you so frequently remind the board who you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Hank Walker said:


> It's good that you so frequently remind the board who you are.


You ok Hank?
I just do not feel a college graduation ceremony is the right place to tell someone to be a victim, you?
Academia has already had over 15 years to brain wash these poor kids, that's enough.


----------



## push_up

Hank Walker said:


> It's good that you so frequently remind the board who you are.


Yes, he likes to remind the board that he has an opinion.  Go yank, hank.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok Hank?
> I just do not feel a college graduation ceremony is the right place to tell someone to be a victim, you?
> Academia has already had over 15 years to brain wash these poor kids, that's enough.


It isnt all she said in the speech. Some of it was inspiring. She didnt tell them to be victims, she told them they already were victims and implored them to not be victims in the future, but you're right, in doing so, she had to dip it in the dirty water of identity politics and mess it all up.
I like the wolf analogy, though.
I think of myself as an orangutan or a baboon. (because Im colorful, and have great hair)


----------



## push_up

..and MAP is the crazy drunk alcoholic with the low IQ that threatens to beat up your grandparents if they don't wipe their wheels when invited into his double-wide.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I wonder how many serious soccer talents walk away from the US Soccer program because they know they can make better money elsewhere.


Plenty.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok Hank?
> I just do not feel a college graduation ceremony is the right place to tell someone to be a victim, you?
> Academia has already had over 15 years to brain wash these poor kids, that's enough.


Sometimes I wonder if it is your upbringing, or your insensitivity, or insecurities, or myopia, of your lack of compassion for others, or simply your reading comprehension that causes you to say these things.  Do you believe in God?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> It isnt all she said in the speech. Some of it was inspiring. She didnt tell them to be victims, she told them they already were victims and implored them to not be victims in the future, but you're right, in doing so, she had to dip it in the dirty water of identity politics and mess it all up.
> I like the wolf analogy, though.
> I think of myself as an orangutan or a baboon. (because Im colorful, and have great hair)


It really must be nice to not be a minority and to get to choose what group you want to associate with.  The term "identity politics" is a complete dismissal of true grievances that groups in this heterogeneous culture actually have.  You should just once in your life try to imagine an opposite world and how you would want to be treated in that world.  How would you feel if you were in a majority brown/black country where Islam and Hinduism are the religions of 90%+ of the population and you made 60-80% of what a black Hindu woman with a lower level of education than you made for doing the exact same job and it was called "identity politics."

You don't have to answer.  It's pretty much common sense.  Good luck to you and your players this season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now, the rest of the story.
> 
> 
> *Abby Wambach says she abused drugs and alcohol for YEARS before drunk driving arrest - and reveals she is divorcing fellow soccer star Sarah Huffman*
> 
> *Abby Wambach reveals in her new memoir Forward that she abused prescription pills and alcohol for years*
> *The US soccer great says she took Vicodin, Ambien and Adderall on a regular basic, and also frequently drank vodka*
> *Wambach, 36, claims she has not taken drugs or alchol since her DUI arrest in April of last year*
> *She also revealed that she and her wife Sarah Huffman, who married in 2013, are getting a divorce*
> *The couple shared a passionate kiss after the 2015 Women's World Cup finals in which the US beat Japan*
> *Wambach retired last December, and this year started a new job with ESPN while also working on the campaign trail in support of Hillary Clinton*



That's all that you got from her speech?  You amaze me in a bad way sometimes.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> It really must be nice to not be a minority and to get to choose what group you want to associate with.  The term "identity politics" is a complete dismissal of true grievances that groups in this heterogeneous culture actually have.  You should just once in your life try to imagine an opposite world and how you would want to be treated in that world.  How would you feel if you were in a majority brown/black country where Islam and Hinduism are the religions of 90%+ of the population and you made 60-80% of what a black Hindu woman with a lower level of education than you made for doing the exact same job and it was called "identity politics."
> 
> You don't have to answer.  It's pretty much common sense.  Good luck to you and your players this season.


MAP is a victim.  Classic.  Hi Amy!  Way to represent your profession.  Fake Psychologist.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> MAP is a victim.  Classic.  Hi Amy!  Way to represent your profession.  Fake Psychologist.


You have to be the dumbest pedophile around.  Anytime you want to get froggy you know where to find me coward.  Keep on talking until then.  I must have really taken a $hit in your salad.  I feel like I really hit close to home.  Get ready for all of your living vicariously through your daughter to be over real soon.  And just hope that she doesn't talk to a child psychologist about you or you could end up in a red jumpsuit in protective custody right fish?


----------



## push_up

The only people you get 'froggy' with are grandparents in wheelchairs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> That's all that you got from her speech?  You amaze me in a bad way sometimes.


No, there was some good things, but the message was too mixed up for me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it is your upbringing, or your insensitivity, or insecurities, or myopia, of your lack of compassion for others, or simply your reading comprehension that causes you to say these things.  Do you believe in God?


Of course.


----------



## Justafan

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, there was some good things, but the message was too mixed up for me.


Which part?  

And of all those things you pointed out in bold, only one of them, getting behind the wheel while under the influence, goes to her character.  Not a problem calling her out on that, but let’s assume she is addressing that issue, can she not then deliver an inspirational speech?

Ricky, which part is identity politics? Talking about women’s struggles?  I didn’t see any.  And if anyone is inclined to say they are all equal (males and females), I’d suggest you ask your own dd’s who they think has it easier, boys or girls?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> Which part?
> 
> And of all those things you pointed out in bold, only one of them, getting behind the wheel while under the influence, goes to her character.  Not a problem calling her out on that, but let’s assume she is addressing that issue, can she not then deliver an inspirational speech?
> 
> Ricky, which part is identity politics? Talking about women’s struggles?  I didn’t see any.  And if anyone is inclined to say they are all equal (males and females), I’d suggest you ask your own dd’s who they think has it easier, boys or girls?


I think the message gets messed up when you get political.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Curious..

http://usctrojans.com/news/2018/5/9/womens-soccer-trojans-bring-in-transfers-holmes-and-mccashland.aspx

http://usctrojans.com/news/2018/5/25/womens-soccer-usc-announces-four-incoming-freshmen.aspx


----------



## outside!

Justafan said:


> Which part?
> 
> And of all those things you pointed out in bold, only one of them, getting behind the wheel while under the influence, goes to her character.  Not a problem calling her out on that, but let’s assume she is addressing that issue, can she not then deliver an inspirational speech?
> 
> Ricky, which part is identity politics? Talking about women’s struggles?  I didn’t see any.  And if anyone is inclined to say they are all equal (males and females), I’d suggest you ask your own dd’s who they think has it easier, boys or girls?


I tell both of my kids:

1. It is easier to be male.
2. In the USA, it is easier to be white.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> Curious..
> 
> http://usctrojans.com/news/2018/5/9/womens-soccer-trojans-bring-in-transfers-holmes-and-mccashland.aspx
> 
> http://usctrojans.com/news/2018/5/25/womens-soccer-usc-announces-four-incoming-freshmen.aspx



Hmmm....That is interesting...I thought they had two freshman goalkeepers coming in as well....?


----------



## gkrent

W


MakeAPlay said:


> Curious..
> 
> http://usctrojans.com/news/2018/5/9/womens-soccer-trojans-bring-in-transfers-holmes-and-mccashland.aspx
> 
> http://usctrojans.com/news/2018/5/25/womens-soccer-usc-announces-four-incoming-freshmen.aspx


What is going on at Notre Dame?


----------



## Mystery Train

gkrent said:


> What is going on at Notre Dame?


1. SoCal sunshine is undefeated vs. South Bend winters. 
2. Looks like McCashland is one of those 5th year graduate transfers, preparing for life after soccer.  Wouldn't read too much into that one.  
3. Jacobs is a SoCal native returning home, see #1.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Hmmm....That is interesting...I thought they had two freshman goalkeepers coming in as well....?


That was the curious part....  The transfers seem interesting for the current roster of players.  I get it from the coach's perspective.  He wants as many weapons as possible to throw at Stanford and UCLA.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Hmmm....That is interesting...I thought they had two freshman goalkeepers coming in as well....?


It did say that they had 4 freshman "field" players so maybe it doesn't mean anything at all.  I'm always interested in what is going on in $outh Central.


----------



## outside!

outside! said:


> I tell both of my kids:
> 
> 1. It is easier to be male.
> 2. In the USA, it is easier to be white.


I should add,
3. It is easier to be heterosexual.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

outside! said:


> I should add,
> 3. It is easier to be heterosexual.


For me it is too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> It really must be nice to not be a minority and to get to choose what group you want to associate with.  The term "identity politics" is a complete dismissal of true grievances that groups in this heterogeneous culture actually have.  You should just once in your life try to imagine an opposite world and how you would want to be treated in that world.  How would you feel if you were in a majority brown/black country where Islam and Hinduism are the religions of 90%+ of the population and you made 60-80% of what a black Hindu woman with a lower level of education than you made for doing the exact same job and it was called "identity politics."
> 
> You don't have to answer.  It's pretty much common sense.  Good luck to you and your players this season.


You’re right.
It’s nice to be me.
Signed, me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

outside! said:


> I should add,
> 3. It is easier to be heterosexual.


It is pretty hard, almost impossible to say it is easier to be a man than a woman.
So far, my daughter has had it better than her older brothers, maybe later on that could change, but hard to get perspective on the ups and down of the opposite sex.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is pretty hard, almost impossible to say it is easier to be a man than a woman.
> So far, my daughter has had it better than her older brothers, maybe later on that could change, but hard to get perspective on the ups and down of the opposite sex.


Can I live in your bubble too sir?  I will just say 80 cents on the dollar and won't get into the more seriously criminal stuff.


----------



## GoWest

gkrent said:


> W
> 
> 
> What is going on at Notre Dame?


At the risk of sounding glib, I believe the word in South Bend is they are upgrading.


----------



## Fact

outside! said:


> I tell both of my kids:
> 
> 1. It is easier to be male.
> 2. In the USA, it is easier to be white.


Make sure you repeat that to your son when he applies to college in a few years or a government job.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Can I live in your bubble too sir?  I will just say 80 cents on the dollar and won't get into the more seriously criminal stuff.


There is always room for you where ever I go.
I like you MAP, you almost always make me think.


----------



## Justafan

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is pretty hard, almost impossible to say it is easier to be a man than a woman.


Come on SJ, you’re better than this, you know this is intellectually dishonest.  

I will give you that it is harder now than ever before to be a man, BUT come on now. . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Justafan said:


> Come on SJ, you’re better than this, you know this is intellectually dishonest.
> 
> I will give you that it is harder now than ever before to be a man, BUT come on now. . .


You must be a woman.
They know everything.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must be a woman.
> They know everything.


They do.  It's easier that way.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is always room for you where ever I go.
> I like you MAP, you almost always make me think.


And you are alright with me.  I like you even though I only agree with you about 30-40% of the time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> They do.  It's easier that way.


Watch out, you might just undermine your own argument.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> Come on SJ, you’re better than this, you know this is intellectually dishonest.
> 
> I will give you that it is harder now than ever before to be a man, BUT come on now. . .


I am not lying to you, that is just how I see it.
However, I have been wrong in the past, but it's been a while.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> They do.  It's easier that way.


Tonight on the way to practice my daughter saw a woman driving a man and she said I don't like when the girl drives the guy. A product of her environment I guess.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tonight on the way to practice my daughter saw a woman driving a man and she said I don't like when the girl drives the guy. A product of her environment I guess.


It's 50/50 nature and nurture.  That's why the apple doesn't fall that far from the tree.  My player prefers to be driven around but it has nothing to do with gender.  I think it is because her other parent drives like Mad Max and I drive somewhere between an old lady and Mario Andretti.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not lying to you, that is just how I see it.
> However, I have been wrong in the past, but it's been a while.


Again I would love to check out your world and wear your skin for a day just to see how your perspective is possible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Again I would love to check out your world and wear your skin for a day just to see how your perspective is possible.


That would be quite an eye opener for both of us.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> That would be quite an eye opener for both of us.


It definitely would.  My suggestion to you in my skin would be if you get pulled over don't try to get out of the car and have a conversation and clearly announce and request permission for any and all moves that you make outside of breathing.  And don't breathe too much either because BWB is a thing that can get you handcuffed.

Good luck to you and your player sir.


----------



## push_up

Everyone should behave in the manner you describe when being pulled over by the police.  What I would like to know is how it feels to blame everything negative that happens in your life on your and others skin color.  In truth, it is probably easier because then you don't have to be introspective about your behavior.  You can just play the victim and blame negative outcomes on racism and bigotry.


----------



## Fact

push_up said:


> Everyone should behave in the manner you describe when being pulled over by the police.  What I would like to know is how it feels to blame everything negative that happens in your life on your and others skin color.  In truth, it is probably easier because then you don't have to be introspective about your behavior.  You can just play the victim and blame negative outcomes on racism and bigotry.


I had to unblock the loser to see what you were talking about.  Just plan pathetic mucking this thread up with issues he should really be seeing a shrink about.  

I know the start of the new season of college soccer is a few months off but I for one cannot wait for summer to be over and the games to start.  Instead of letting MAP-ASS control the topic how about tell us what your dd is doing to prepare for the new season, when she reports, etc?


----------



## socalkdg

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must be a woman.
> They know everything.


The sooner we men figure this out, the better the world will be.   Happy wife happy life is my motto. So glad she likes soccer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

socalkdg said:


> The sooner we men figure this out, the better the world will be.   Happy wife happy life is my motto. So glad she likes soccer.


I am pretty sure we all know it, I am also sure Ricky's wife won't be reading his post.


----------



## 3thatplay

Mine reports July 8th as a freshman.  She has a fitness packet she has been working through and some paperwork/bloodwork to do before she reports.  She is excited and raring to go.   Her current teammates are mostly in the same boat, report this summer and take a class or two, some as early as June 9th.  Her final club game is this weekend and then she will finish off on a women's team until she leaves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

You 3 might consider burying the hatchet, you will feel much better about things.


----------



## push_up

Sheriff Joe said:


> You 3 might consider burying the hatchet, you will feel much better about things.


I don't suck up to losers.


----------



## Fact

3thatplay said:


> Mine reports July 8th as a freshman.  She has a fitness packet she has been working through and some paperwork/bloodwork to do before she reports.  She is excited and raring to go.   Her current teammates are mostly in the same boat, report this summer and take a class or two, some as early as June 9th.  Her final club game is this weekend and then she will finish off on a women's team until she leaves.


Thanks for sharing. Enjoy her last games this weekend!  We will be rooting for her.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> I had to unblock the loser to see what you were talking about.  Just plan pathetic mucking this thread up with issues he should really be seeing a shrink about.
> 
> I know the start of the new season of college soccer is a few months off but I for one cannot wait for summer to be over and the games to start.  Instead of letting MAP-ASS control the topic how about tell us what your dd is doing to prepare for the new season, when she reports, etc?


What do you care for cheeseball.  Your kid will never be on the field with or against my player. Stay in your lane with the scrubs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> I don't suck up to losers.


Just trying to help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> What do you care for cheeseball.  Your kid will never be on the field with or against my player. Stay in your lane with the scrubs.


Ok, never mind.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You 3 might consider burying the hatchet, you will feel much better about things.


They are pansies with kids who are low level and it bothers them that they are scrubs.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> I don't suck up to losers.


Aren't you sucking up to @Fact ?  You two enjoy each other you pedophile.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> They are pansies with kids who are low level and it bothers them that they are scrubs.


What do you say we leave kids out of this?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> I had to unblock the loser to see what you were talking about.  Just plan pathetic mucking this thread up with issues he should really be seeing a shrink about.
> 
> I know the start of the new season of college soccer is a few months off but I for one cannot wait for summer to be over and the games to start.  Instead of letting MAP-ASS control the topic how about tell us what your dd is doing to prepare for the new season, when she reports, etc?


I invite you to try to make me do anything pansy.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you say we leave kids out of this?


The second that my kid is mentioned the gloves are off and I am not one to be trifled with sir.  We can avoid all of this unpleasantness if they would PM me their phone numbers or let me know when we could speak about their $hit talking in person....


----------



## push_up

Do you want my grandparents address tough guy?  You will be outmatched though as neither has a wheelchair.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> The second that my kid is mentioned the gloves are off and I am not one to be trifled with sir.  We can avoid all of this unpleasantness if they would PM me their phone numbers or let me know when we could speak about their $hit talking in person....


I understand.


----------



## GoWest

3thatplay said:


> Mine reports July 8th as a freshman.  She has a fitness packet she has been working through and some paperwork/bloodwork to do before she reports.  She is excited and raring to go.   Her current teammates are mostly in the same boat, report this summer and take a class or two, some as early as June 9th.  Her final club game is this weekend and then she will finish off on a women's team until she leaves.


@3thatplay - I make the assumption your DD is headed to UCBuffs based upon your avatar...Jason and Danny seem like cool guys so congrats. When did your DD get her fitness packet? My DD isn't quite there yet but "stressing" about that anticipated guidance. Also, some schools we've talked to highly encourage summer enrollment for various reasons, while others do not. Why is that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am pretty sure we all know it, I am also sure Ricky's wife won't be reading his post.


Are you suggesting that she doesn't know everything?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you suggesting that she doesn't know everything?


No, I am suggesting you don't tell her everything.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I am suggesting you don't tell her everything.


So you just told everyone that I dont tell her everything?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> So you just told everyone that I dont tell her everything?


More like hinted in that direction.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> More like hinted in that direction.


Thanks.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> You 3 might consider burying the hatchet, you will feel much better about things.


I would love to see this as well. Maybe a SoCal Soccer Summit over some beers would get this forum back on the topic of college soccer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks.


You.are welcome, next time I see her we can straighten this all out.


----------



## gkrent

GoWest said:


> @3thatplay - I make the assumption your DD is headed to UCBuffs based upon your avatar...Jason and Danny seem like cool guys so congrats. When did your DD get her fitness packet? My DD isn't quite there yet but "stressing" about that anticipated guidance. Also, some schools we've talked to highly encourage summer enrollment for various reasons, while others do not. Why is that?


Not 3thatplay, but many coaches like their freshman to work out with trainer over the summer so they have a leg up on pre-season training.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> I would love to see this as well. Maybe a SoCal Soccer Summit over some beers would get this forum back on the topic of college soccer.


Great idea, some place where you can see the ocean from the field. I will sit next to MAP just in case he gets out of line.


----------



## Zerodenero

SpeedK1llz said:


> I would love to see this as well. Maybe a SoCal Soccer Summit over some beers would get this forum back on the topic of college soccer.


Although my kid doesn't have a game on the west coast.....name the place/time cause in down.

Yo Ricky...how bout commencing the summit over libations at a local BU spot for the brown/pep game?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Although my kid doesn't have a game on the west coast.....name the place/time cause in down.
> 
> Yo Ricky...how bout commencing the summit over libations at a local BU spot for the brown/pep game?


Of course, amigo.
Speed is always up for pre-game festivities as well.


----------



## Fact

Zerodenero said:


> Although my kid doesn't have a game on the west coast.....name the place/time cause in down.


I hope you have an opportunity to see a lot of her games in person.  That is one thing I regret.


----------



## Zerodenero

Fact said:


> I hope you have an opportunity to see a lot of her games in person.  That is one thing I regret.


Well, considering it takes a combo of planes, trains & automobiles to get to her campus ....My wife/I have committed to see at least 1 (2 touches) ea this season. Plus her conference just inked a deal w/espn so games are readily avail. But your shared experience is noted, and taken to heart. 

It sort of all became real when she recently played her last club game, and walked the grad line this weekend. The little girl, who years ago told me to "let go daddy" during her 1st bike ride, .....once again told me "I'm ready to go dad" ..."I'm ready to go". 

She had it right then....and my gut says she has it  it right now.


----------



## soccer661

Zerodenero said:


> Well, considering it takes a combo of planes, trains & automobiles to get to her campus ....My wife/I have committed to see at least 1 (2 touches) ea this season. Plus her conference just inked a deal w/espn so games are readily avail. But your shared experience is noted, and taken to heart.
> 
> It sort of all became real when she recently played her last club game, and walked the grad line this weekend. The little girl, who years ago told me to "let go daddy" during her 1st bike ride, .....once again told me "I'm ready to go dad" ..."I'm ready to go".
> 
> She had it right then....and my gut says she has it  it right now.



You had me at "recently played her last club game" and then I really lost it at "let go daddy"...ahhh bittersweet this last weekend at Silverlakes...lots of happy/sad tears...can't believe that was the last club game EVER...end of one chapter, and just the beginning of another...and graduation in two days, emotional week, beyond proud of all these amazing girls (& boys too)!! I can't wait to see & hear how everyone will be doing at their new homes/universities this summer/fall!!


----------



## Lion Eyes

It's amazing how fast it all goes by....enjoy it all because it's over much to quickly....


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Well, considering it takes a combo of planes, trains & automobiles to get to her campus ....My wife/I have committed to see at least 1 (2 touches) ea this season. Plus her conference just inked a deal w/espn so games are readily avail. But your shared experience is noted, and taken to heart.
> 
> It sort of all became real when she recently played her last club game, and walked the grad line this weekend. The little girl, who years ago told me to "let go daddy" during her 1st bike ride, .....once again told me "I'm ready to go dad" ..."I'm ready to go".
> 
> She had it right then....and my gut says she has it  it right now.


Where is she going?
I havent been paying much attention of late, but I figured out the Ivy League part.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> It's amazing how fast it all goes by....enjoy it all because it's over much to quickly....


My oldest is a senior this fall, and my baby girl is going sophomore already.
Light at the end of the tunnel.
I hope I have some money left when its all over.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where is she going?
> I havent been paying much attention of late, but I figured out the Ivy League part.


Where is she going?.....She is going to freeze her arsh in a little town called New Haven CT. Which Supposively has more books than people


----------



## espola

Zerodenero said:


> Where is she going?.....She is going to freeze her arsh in a little town called New Haven CT. Which Supposively has more books than people


Books?  You betcha.


----------



## gkrent

Zerodenero said:


> Where is she going?.....She is going to freeze her arsh in a little town called New Haven CT. Which Supposively has more books than people


Wow congratulations to her especially for joining arguably the best network of human capital in all of Academia


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Wow congratulations to her especially for joining arguably the best network of human capital in all of Academia


Yale to the Chief...


----------



## Zerodenero

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yale to the Chief...


Lol, but Ironically apropos. The ancestors of her past, represent/shape the pride/ambition of her future.

God bless America.... The best canvas to live on earth.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Of course, amigo.
> Speed is always up for pre-game festivities as well.


Let's ink/calendar this shindig. When/where does the watering well start. I'm not married to the brown game, but it would be cool.

Lmk


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Zerodenero said:


> Let's ink/calendar this shindig. When/where does the watering well start. I'm not married to the brown game, but it would be cool.
> 
> Lmk


I down for this too.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I hope that everybody’s players are grinding because camp is only 57 days away, first friendlies are in 65 days and the games begin in 72 days.  Good luck to all (except $C).


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> I hope that everybody’s players are grinding because camp is only 57 days away, first friendlies are in 65 days and the games begin in 72 days.  Good luck to all (except $C).


My player had her last GDA game Sunday. She has been training hard, but I have suggested she maybe back off for the next two weeks and let give some aches, pains and bruises heal a bit. She is going to keep running and juggling however. The GDA season is long. Nobody can be at peak condition all the time.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I hope that everybody’s players are grinding because camp is only 57 days away, first friendlies are in 65 days and the games begin in 72 days.  Good luck to all (except $C).


My kid has been grinding for 9 months. Never seen her work harder or more focused than I have this past month.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> My kid has been grinding for 9 months. Never seen her work harder or more focused than I have this past month.


She's a gamer


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> My kid has been grinding for 9 months. Never seen her work harder or more focused than I have this past month.


Glad to hear it.  Her getting hurt was the lowlight of my viewing season.  She was off to such a promising start.  I have no doubt that she is going to pick up where she left off last year.  Good luck to her and the rest of your awesome family.  I look forward to early September.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Glad to hear it.  Her getting hurt was the lowlight of my viewing season.  She was off to such a promising start.  I have no doubt that she is going to pick up where she left off last year.  Good luck to her and the rest of your awesome family.  I look forward to early September.


You were at the game when Speed's kid got hurt.
I remember you being very concerned about her at the time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> You were at the game when Speed's kid got hurt.
> I remember you being very concerned about her at the time.


Yes sir and I remember having a few adult beverages with you and your amazing wife and Speed and his incredible family.  Not to mention there was one helluva double overtime game played.  All of it was secondary to a terrible injury to a young player having a significant impact on a top 16 team.  A tragedy for sure but also an opportunity to pull a phoenix and rise from this even stronger.

Good luck to you and your players.  See you in September.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Glad to hear it.  Her getting hurt was the lowlight of my viewing season.  She was off to such a promising start.  I have no doubt that she is going to pick up where she left off last year.  Good luck to her and the rest of your awesome family.  I look forward to early September.


Me too MAP. But it is what it is at this point and we’re moving onward and upward. Look forward to breaking bread (and hops) with you and anybody else that’s down for a Westwood meet-n-greet in early September. Best to you and yours as well!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Me too MAP. But it is what it is at this point and we’re moving onward and upward. Look forward to breaking bread (and hops) with you and anybody else that’s down for a Westwood meet-n-greet in early September. Best to you and yours as well!


This will be a good year.
You can take that to the bank.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> This will be a good year.
> You can take that to the bank.


I agree.  I hope to see you in Cary.


----------



## Zerodenero

SpeedK1llz said:


> Me too MAP. But it is what it is at this point and we’re moving onward and upward. Look forward to breaking bread (and hops) with you and anybody else that’s down for a Westwood meet-n-greet in early September. Best to you and yours as well!


I hereby, formally submit my request, to partake in the Me Too movement of breaking bread over beverages at the bruins this year. Time/place ...TBD (Map?)


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> I hereby, formally submit my request, to partake in the Me Too movement of breaking bread over beverages at the bruins this year. Time/place ...TBD (Map?)


You are formally invited to any shindig of mine.  We will work out the details in the coming months.  September 7th would be the date.  

Good luck to you and your amazing young lady!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> I hereby, formally submit my request, to partake in the Me Too movement of breaking bread over beverages at the bruins this year. Time/place ...TBD (Map?)


I think the Pep game would be a good call.
JMHO.
We may even be able to convince another Pep poster to join the party.
GK?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think the Pep game would be a good call.
> JMHO.
> We may even be able to convince another Pep poster to join the party.
> GK?


We might be able to get the Sheriff as well.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think the Pep game would be a good call.
> JMHO.
> We may even be able to convince another Pep poster to join the party.
> GK?


I’m in.  Name the time and place.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> We might be able to get the Sheriff as well.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I’m in.  Name the time and place.


I think the Pep UCLA game, and we all meet at the beanery.
Last one in buys. jk.


----------



## Lion Eyes

I know a certain Pep alumni who lives in Brentwood that enjoys the UCLA - PEP game.
She usually invites her father & he usually attends too...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> I know a certain Pep alumni who lives in Brentwood that enjoys the UCLA - PEP game.
> She usually invites her father & he usually attends too...


We gonna need all the Pep mojo we can get.
Beer at the beanery.
Time and date subject to change, but the schedule out now should be close if not right on.


----------



## Zerodenero

Lion Eyes said:


> I know a certain Pep alumni who lives in Brentwood that enjoys the UCLA - PEP game.
> She usually invites her father & he usually attends too...


Over the years (especially early years) I learned alot from u, map, nogoal,mongo, kars, etc on how to best navigate the landscape the youth soccer world....and As such I've enjoyed paying it forward by contributing intel/experience for the younger parents coming thru the youth soccer cycle.

So for sure it will be cool meet/greet/enjoy a cool beverage w/u & others while enjoying this great game that's provided all of us years of memories/experiences and opportunities


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> I know a certain Pep alumni who lives in Brentwood that enjoys the UCLA - PEP game.
> She usually invites her father & he usually attends too...


So you’re in then...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> So you’re in then...


He'll be in.
His kid is a Pepperdine Alum and legendary back line standout.
I hope they both come and bring some mojo.
We gunna need it.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> He'll be in.
> His kid is a Pepperdine Alum and legendary back line standout.
> I hope they both come and bring some mojo.
> We gunna need it.


Pretty sure I know who Lion Eyes’ daughter is. HUGE help to my kid and her recovery & rehab. Looking forward to meeting the man face to face.


----------



## MakeAPlay

$C going to play Florida State the same weekend that the Bruins go to Tallahassee?  I wouldn’t have believed it if I hadn’t seen it with my own eyes.  It seems like Keidane believes he has a contender.  44 days until fall camp starts.

I hope everyone is grinding because.....


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> $C going to play Florida State the same weekend that the Bruins go to Tallahassee?  I wouldn’t have believed it if I hadn’t seen it with my own eyes.  It seems like Keidane believes he has a contender.  44 days until fall camp starts.
> 
> I hope everyone is grinding because.....


Maybe the Lady Bruins & Trojans can meet up for a team dinner and some bonding...


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Maybe the Lady Bruins & Trojans can meet up for a team dinner and some bonding...


More like the Bruins can be annoyed that they constantly show up at their games.  You know the side effect of having a field in South Central with no lights.  My player told me that they were on the same flight last year coming back from Seattle and she didn’t like it.  She liked it even less when they strolled in like they were about to get froggy this year while bumping Cardi B.  My player and her teammates  weren’t having that.

The Bruins will be in Gainesville the same day so I doubt they will see each other.  $C might be a top 6 or 7 team this year but they will be the second best team in town as usual.

Good luck to you sir, your amazing family and most of all your player.


----------



## push_up

And your team/player will second best for the third straight year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://uclabruins.com/news/2018/6/20/ucla-announces-2018-womens-soccer-schedule.aspx

‘Nuff said!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> http://uclabruins.com/news/2018/6/20/ucla-announces-2018-womens-soccer-schedule.aspx
> 
> ‘Nuff said!!


Tough schedule at the end with 3 away games.
Should be fun to watch.


----------



## espola

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tough schedule at the end with 3 away games.
> Should be fun to watch.


A 10-mile bus trip is not very "away".


----------



## Mystery Train

MakeAPlay said:


> http://uclabruins.com/news/2018/6/20/ucla-announces-2018-womens-soccer-schedule.aspx
> 
> ‘Nuff said!!


Full credit to Cromwell and Co.  There's not a cream puff anywhere on that schedule.  ASU is the only gimme, and that's just because of their recent instability.


----------



## GoWest

Mystery Train said:


> Full credit to Cromwell and Co.  There's not a cream puff anywhere on that schedule.  ASU is the only gimme, and that's just because of their recent instability.


Does ASU have any freshman coming that will make an immediate impression?

Also, I'm not seeing more than two, maybe three PAC12 teams that will give UCLA any real challenge. What am I missing here?


----------



## Mystery Train

GoWest said:


> Does ASU have any freshman coming that will make an immediate impression?
> 
> Also, I'm not seeing more than two, maybe three PAC12 teams that will give UCLA any real challenge. What am I missing here?


Not sure about ASU's freshman class.  I do know they've been very aggressive on recruitment though.  Yes, with UCLA's talent, they ought to do very well in most of their PAC12 games, but even Wazzu, Arizona, and the Oregon schools aren't teams you can just sleep walk over.  Anyway, they can't really control the conference schedule.  It's already at minimum one of the 2 toughest conferences in the country and they went ahead and booked some big time out of conference foes...on the road!  Even if you're not a Bruin, (which I'm not) you gotta respect that.


----------



## GoWest

Mystery Train said:


> .... and they went ahead and booked some big time out of conference foes...on the road!  Even if you're not a Bruin, (which I'm not) you gotta respect that.


They really stepped up! I think they want the #1 RPI and #1 overall seed in the NCAA tournament if they survive. Gotta tip your hat to that.


----------



## espola

GoWest said:


> They really stepped up! I think they want the #1 RPI and #1 overall seed in the NCAA tournament if they survive. Gotta tip your hat to that.


One problem with trying to engineer an RPI is that you don't know ahead of time what your opponents' records will be next year (or several years in some cases).


----------



## CaliKlines

GoWest said:


> Does ASU have any freshman coming that will make an immediate impression?


I know of a fantastic central midfielder that they are getting, and she can make a definite impact, if they use her the right way. 18 total new faces in Tempe this season...it's going to be a brutal fight for play time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> A 10-mile bus trip is not very "away".


Sitting next to you it would be an eternity, diaper boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> And your team/player will second best for the third straight year.


Why ya hatin?


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> A 10-mile bus trip is not very "away".


How about the fact that they only have 7 home games and play 4 of the other top 6 teams (plus $C) all on the road?

It’s the nation’s toughest schedule plain and simple.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Does ASU have any freshman coming that will make an immediate impression?
> 
> Also, I'm not seeing more than two, maybe three PAC12 teams that will give UCLA any real challenge. What am I missing here?


Every PAC 12 team is problematic but I REALLY like their chances the next two years....


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> How about the fact that they only have 7 home games and play 4 of the other top 6 teams (plus $C) all on the road?
> 
> It’s the nation’s toughest schedule plain and simple.


How do you know who the top teams will be?


----------



## espola

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sitting next to you it would be an eternity, diaper boy.


q.e.d.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> How do you know who the top teams will be?


I watch a lot of women’s soccer, follow a lot of women’s soccer experts AND I have paid attention to how the preseason rankings go.  They have half of the elite 8 on their schedule not to mention $C.  Why don’t you consider games at LMU and $C road games?


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I watch a lot of women’s soccer, follow a lot of women’s soccer experts AND I have paid attention to how the preseason rankings go.  They have half of the elite 8 on their schedule not to mention $C.  Why don’t you consider games at LMU and $C road games?


Agree they are technically road games, but they are not ROAD games - no jetlag, no unfamiliar food, and mommy and daddy can attend just like at home.

How many RPI points does a team get for their pre-season ranking?


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> One problem with trying to engineer an RPI is that you don't know ahead of time what your opponents' records will be next year (or several years in some cases).


They set their schedule in the winter with only a couple being multi year home and home arrangements FYI.


----------



## push_up

CaliKlines said:


> I know of a fantastic central midfielder that they are getting, and she can make a definite impact, if they use her the right way. 18 total new faces in Tempe this season...it's going to be a brutal fight for play time.


It would suck to be a midfielder for ASU.  You are either going to be playing defense the entire game or watching the defensive backs kick the long ball to the sprinting forwards.  I predict ASU will not win a conference game.  If you take a look at their non-conference schedule it is cream puff.  South Dakota State and Montana.....wheeeeee...


----------



## GoWest

push_up said:


> It would suck to be a midfielder for ASU.  You are either going to be playing defense the entire game or watching the defensive backs kick the long ball to the sprinting forwards.  I predict ASU will not win a conference game.  If you take a look at their non-conference schedule it is cream puff.  South Dakota State and Montana.....wheeeeee...


Admittedly the program has been in shambles but they did 'clean house' from HC on down. Maybe they get it turned around? Agree on the soft schedule but gotta win some games to build confidence, etc. IMHO.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> They set their schedule in the winter with only a couple being multi year home and home arrangements FYI.


And so...?


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> And so...?


The top 10 in RPI are mainly the usual suspects so it isn’t that hard.  Play in a top 3 conference (check).  Play traditionally top non-conference opponents (check).  Play traditionally tough opponents on the road (check).  Win a lot (check).  Lose 2 games or less (check).  

Simple.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why ya hatin?


Because @push_up is a pedophile and his kid will NEVER play a top team or sniff the field in college.  It’s okay though lots of good JCs in Arizona.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> The top 10 in RPI are mainly the usual suspects so it isn’t that hard.  Play in a top 3 conference (check).  Play traditionally top non-conference opponents (check).  Play traditionally tough opponents on the road (check).  Win a lot (check).  Lose 2 games or less (check).
> 
> Simple.


Win a lot works no matter who you play.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> How about the fact that they only have 7 home games and play 4 of the other top 6 teams (plus $C) all on the road?
> 
> It’s the nation’s toughest schedule plain and simple.


Should be plenty of adrenaline  in that last game.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Because @push_up is a pedophile and his kid will NEVER play a top team or sniff the field in college.  It’s okay though lots of good JCs in Arizona.


Now, Now.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> The top 10 in RPI are mainly the usual suspects so it isn’t that hard.  Play in a top 3 conference (check).  Play traditionally top non-conference opponents (check).  Play traditionally tough opponents on the road (check).  Win a lot (check).  Lose 2 games or less (check).
> 
> Simple.


...and then lose in the playoffs (check).


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> ...and then lose in the playoffs (check).


Let it go.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let it go.


@push_up meet us all in Westwood in early Sept and let’s style this like Millenials.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> @push_up meet us all in Westwood in early Sept and let’s style this like Millenials.


----------



## surfrider

Impressive schedules from the California pac 12 schools. Stanford with Norte dame and UNC the same weekend but Cal looks like they are scheduling a few cupcakes
Santa Clara jumped on the unc nd opposite games


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> @push_up meet us all in Westwood in early Sept and let’s style this like Millenials.


Yes we can all pull em out and see who's who, trust me, you guys are all in trouble if I show up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Agree they are technically road games, but they are not ROAD games - no jetlag, no unfamiliar food, and mommy and daddy can attend just like at home.
> 
> How many RPI points does a team get for their pre-season ranking?


You forgot that mommy and daddy can take them out to dinner after the games.  It’s nice to play college sports in SoCal in general.  It’s still a road game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> ...and then lose in the playoffs (check).


Yeah losing in the championship game sucks.  Too bad your kid will never even get to do that! Does it suck that you are so pathetic?  Does driving your ice cream truck around the new neighborhood make it better?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> @push_up meet us all in Westwood in early Sept and let’s style this like Millenials.


He wouldn’t have the balls to show up.  That would be worth the battery charge and the 5 days of community service that I would get....

Hell I might just pistol whip his a$$ for kicks.


----------



## push_up

You would not beat me on the draw (check).


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> You would not beat me on the draw (check).


Nobody can out draw or out shoot Sheriff Joe.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> More like the Bruins can be annoyed that they constantly show up at their games.  You know the side effect of having a field in South Central with no lights.  My player told me that they were on the same flight last year coming back from Seattle and she didn’t like it.  She liked it even less when they strolled in like they were about to get froggy this year while bumping Cardi B.  My player and her teammates  weren’t having that.
> 
> The Bruins will be in Gainesville the same day so I doubt they will see each other.  $C might be a top 6 or 7 team this year but they will be the second best team in town as usual.
> 
> Good luck to you sir, your amazing family and most of all your player.


Cmon man.  You love to make crap up. I can’t say I was anywhere near there but all of these girls have played together since they were 10. Pretty sure there was little chance of “getting Froggy” unless you were on the plane


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Cmon man.  You love to make crap up. I can’t say I was anywhere near there but all of these girls have played together since they were 10. Pretty sure there was little chance of “getting Froggy” unless you were on the plane


As usual you have poor reading comprehension and an even poorer team that you support.  One of the big differences between you and I is that I don’t have to make $hit up.  If you don’t believe me ask my player, then come introduce yourself to me.  My player played with 3 players on $C’s team and only one has her respect on the field and she is one of only two of their players that UCLA recruited.

Nice try dip$hit.  Stop hiding behind a screen name you mitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

First day back on the pitch and let me just say that I feel sorry for anyone that gets in her way this year.  45 days until friendlies start.  I’ll take UCLA and Stanford against the field this year.  Any takers?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> First day back on the pitch and let me just say that I feel sorry for anyone that gets in her way this year.  45 days until friendlies start.  I’ll take UCLA and Stanford against the field this year.  Any takers?


I'll take Stanford.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take Stanford.


The usual?  People don’t understand how important Sullivan and Carusa were to that team...

And UCLA is going to play the first half of the season shorthanded.  Come midway through the conference season when they are at 100% they will be a force of nature and you can count on it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> The usual?  People don’t understand how important Sullivan and Carusa were to that team...
> 
> And UCLA is going to play the first half of the season shorthanded.  Come midway through the conference season when they are at 100% they will be a force of nature and you can count on it.


Im sure they will be one of the best teams in the country again.
Its not going out on a limb to say it.
I like UCLA and Stanford.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> And UCLA is going to play the first half of the season shorthanded.


What mean you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

GoWest said:


> What mean you?


They're so good, they will only use 9 players for the first half of the season.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> First day back on the pitch and let me just say that I feel sorry for anyone that gets in her way this year.  45 days until friendlies start.  I’ll take UCLA and Stanford against the field this year.  Any takers?


Good news.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> What mean you?


The U20 WWC is the first couple weeks of the season and UCLA will have at least 4 players there and the CONCACAAF championships are the weekend that UCLA is in the Bay Area.

First world problems for sure but it will be mid October until they are whole.  Although they will be 100% for Pepperdine and that rivalry.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good news.


Great news although she did only get 2 A’s and a B+ in Physics.  And her game fitness isn’t back yet.  She has over a month until the beep test...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sure they will be one of the best teams in the country again.
> Its not going out on a limb to say it.
> I like UCLA and Stanford.


I think those two teams will meet in Cary.  Let’s hope the committee puts them on opposite sides of the bracket again so that we can save the best game for last again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Great news although she did only get 2 A’s and a B+ in Physics.  And her game fitness isn’t back yet.  She has over a month until the beep test...


Sounds like quite a young lady, can't wait to meet her.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> The U20 WWC is the first couple weeks of the season and UCLA will have at least 4 players there and the CONCACAF championships are the weekend that UCLA is in the Bay Area.
> 
> First world problems for sure but it will be mid October until they are whole.  Although they will be 100% for Pepperdine and that rivalry.


Yep, Stanford in the same boat as far as girls missing for U20 WWC (I think 4 as well) and CONCACAF (most likely one-TD)...so I think it will kinda even itself out a bit between those two teams??
Sooo glad to hear your kiddo is back on the pitch (and doing so well in school!!)-- that's awesome news!!


----------



## Keeper_Mom

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like quite a young lady, can't wait to meet her.


She is--and such a great role model. My daughter looks up to her so much! Such a great example for her.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> She is--and such a great role model. My daughter looks up to her so much! Such a great example for her.


I will see you at Albion Cup.  Say hi to my boy and your little tank.  I’m looking forward to your soon to be teens season!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Yep, Stanford in the same boat as far as girls missing for U20 WWC (I think 4 as well) and CONCACAF (most likely one-TD)...so I think it will kinda even itself out a bit between those two teams??
> Sooo glad to hear your kiddo is back on the pitch (and doing so well in school!!)-- that's awesome news!!


Like I said first world problems.  Both have plenty of talent that will be on the pitch.  It will only help both teams to get more PT to other players for their playoff runs.  Good luck to your player!!  She is in for the time of her life!


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> I will see you at Albion Cup.  Say hi to my boy and your little tank.  I’m looking forward to your soon to be teens season!!


mind 

soon to be teen. That's disturbing.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like quite a young lady, can't wait to meet her.


She’s grown on me over the last two decades.  Is good to see all those long drives to the far corners of the west and those thousands of dollars weren’t wasted on an ingrate brat.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> mind
> 
> soon to be teen. That's disturbing.


It just hit me that this is the year for her.  I just remember her at 6 or 7 kicking the ball around in your backyard with my teen at the time.

Time sure flies.  See you soon.


----------



## push_up

Keeper_Mom said:


> She is--and such a great role model. My daughter looks up to her so much! Such a great example for her.


That kneeling during the national anthem is awesome!  A wonderful role model to liberal young women.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

push_up said:


> That kneeling during the national anthem is awesome!  A wonderful role model to liberal young women.


 Wow. I didn't realize someone had to have the exact political opinion as someone to look up to them. Heaven forbid a 12, almost 13 year old, look up to someone who treats them like a sister, and excels on the field and in the classroom.


----------



## push_up

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2018/06/26/tom-fitton-maxine-waters-should-investigated-for-encouraging-violence-against-trump-officials.html


Keeper_Mom said:


> Wow. I didn't realize someone had to have the exact political opinion as someone to look up to them. Heaven forbid a 12, almost 13 year old, look up to someone who treats them like a sister, and excels on the field and in the classroom.


I agree with you that liberals are intolerant.  Have you read about what Maxine Watters has been talking about recently?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> Wow. I didn't realize someone had to have the exact political opinion as someone to look up to them. Heaven forbid a 12, almost 13 year old, look up to someone who treats them like a sister, and excels on the field and in the classroom.


Don’t engage with the troll.  He is butt hurt because his pedophilia has been exposed by me.  He is just hot air and wouldn’t say anything to my face.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> She’s grown on me over the last two decades.  Is good to see all those long drives to the far corners of the west and those thousands of dollars weren’t wasted on an ingrate brat.


No substitute for those long rides, much better when we leave her Mom at home though.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> That kneeling during the national anthem is awesome!  A wonderful role model to liberal young women.


Hey pansy just because your candy a$$ has no idea about civil rights doesn’t mean the rest of the world has to be as stupid as you.  Grow some balls and message me directly you pu$$y.  Don’t harass my friends.  That is your warning. You think that I can’t find you but you really have no idea what I am capable of.....


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey pansy just because your candy a$$ has no idea about civil rights doesn’t mean the rest of the world has to be as stupid as you.  Grow some balls and message me directly you pu$$y.  Don’t harass my friends.  That is your warning. You think that I can’t find you but you really have no idea what I am capable of.....


Hi douche.  You have nothing a 9mm would not solve.  Blow me (although you would probably enjoy it).


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> Hi douche.  You have nothing a 9mm would not solve.  Blow me (although you would probably enjoy it).


Easy there killer, besides, 9mm's are for people who can't hit what they aim at.
45ACP for me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Hi douche.  You have nothing a 9mm would not solve.  Blow me (although you would probably enjoy it).


Try me pu$$y.  Message me if you have any guts.  Bring your 9.


----------



## Dos Equis

Nice to see the playful banter return so early as we approach a new season.


----------



## Mystery Train

I miss Driver.  Where'd that guy go?


----------



## Fact

Mystery Train said:


> I miss Driver.  Where'd that guy go?


I have that nut job blocked with his bestie. The crap that comes out of his mouth made my head hurt.  I wonder if his 03 dd hung up her cleats.

The same with NoGoal but I thought he would be back by now raving about the Anteaters.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> As usual you have poor reading comprehension and an even poorer team that you support.  One of the big differences between you and I is that I don’t have to make $hit up.  If you don’t believe me ask my player, then come introduce yourself to me.  My player played with 3 players on $C’s team and only one has her respect on the field and she is one of only two of their players that UCLA recruited.
> 
> Nice try dip$hit.  Stop hiding behind a screen name you mitch.


OK   not sure where my comprehension is or the "team' i support  I simply called out you on this conflict that may or more likely didnt happen.   you continue to bash kids for their efforts in the pac 12 and make the case no one outside of ucla, stanford and even usc have a chance to make some noise   You dont have a clue


----------



## Mystery Train

Fact said:


> I have that nut job blocked


No need.  I think he left the forum. 


Fact said:


> I wonder if his 03 dd hung up her cleats.


If he's who I think he is, his youngest is still playing and committed to a good program.


----------



## surfrider

This forum has been quiet for a while, but should spark up soon with all of the summer reports.  Just wanted to take a moment to wish everyone a happy and safe Fourth of July.  We are all fortunate to live in a free and incredible country.  God Bless you and your families and God bless America


----------



## MakeAPlay

Since it’s media day around the PAC 12

https://twitter.com/UCLAWSoccer/status/1017926501952413696?s=20


----------



## push_up

Icky.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> Since it’s media day around the PAC 12
> 
> https://twitter.com/UCLAWSoccer/status/1017926501952413696?s=20


Thanks for posting the link. Looks like they are having fun during the photo shoot! Having a great college experience is what it's all about IMHO and it seems your DD is right in the thick of it. We can only hope that all our DD's get a taste of 'the experience' in college because as most of us know, it goes by fast and the memories last a life time. Best of all things for your DD in school and on the pitch!


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Thanks for posting the link. Looks like they are having fun during the photo shoot! Having a great college experience is what it's all about IMHO and it seems your DD is right in the thick of it. We can only hope that all our DD's get a taste of 'the experience' in college because as most of us know, it goes by fast and the memories last a life time. Best of all things for your DD in school and on the pitch!


It does go by fast.  They have incredible team chemistry.  They are willing to fight for each other.  This year is going to be another fun one. I’m hoping that it ends just a tiny bit differently.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> It does go by fast.  They have incredible team chemistry.  They are willing to fight for each other.  This year is going to be another fun one. I’m hoping that it ends just a tiny bit differently.  Good luck to you and your player.


Ha, just watched a replay of the championship a few days ago on the pac-12 network and one thing that stood out to me was the reaction of the UCLA bench going berserk when they tied 2-2. Looks like a tight group and I think they’re very hungry to get rid of that bitter taste from that game.  I like their chances this year.


----------



## timmyh

U-20 WC roster is finalized...
https://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2018/7/17/17583142/klimkova-names-2018-u20-womens-world-cup-france-roster

Hard to argue with those selections. That's a very good team. Congrats to those who made it and good luck!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

timmyh said:


> U-20 WC roster is finalized...
> https://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2018/7/17/17583142/klimkova-names-2018-u20-womens-world-cup-france-roster
> 
> Hard to argue with those selections. That's a very good team. Congrats to those who made it and good luck!


What happened to Sheehan (UCLA). I thought she was playing on the qualifying teams?


----------



## NoGoal

Fact said:


> I have that nut job blocked with his bestie. The crap that comes out of his mouth made my head hurt.  I wonder if his 03 dd hung up her cleats.
> 
> The same with NoGoal but I thought he would be back by now raving about the Anteaters.


I still read the forum now and then.  I find it funny that YOU think about me....LOL.  You need to get a life!!!!!

I will rave more about my golf handicap which is now a 5.0 as of 7/15/2018 and my last 5 rounds have been 74, 74, 79, 74 and even par 72.  Which is trending to a 2.7 hdcp.

Let me know, when you want to play a round....so I can trash talk how shitty your golf game is.

I can’t wait to travel to Oregon,  not because UCI plays UDub.  It’s because I will be playing a round at Pumpkin Ridge.

For the record, KidGretsky can attest to my golf scores too!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I still read the forum now and then.  I find it funny that you still think about me....LOL.
> 
> I will rave more about my golf handicap which is now a 5.0 as of 7/15/2018 and my last 5 rounds have been 74, 74, 79, 74 and even par 72.  Which is trending to a 2.7 hdcp.
> 
> Let me know, when you want to play a round....so I can trash talk how shitty your golf game is.
> 
> For the record, KidGretsky can attest to my golf scores too!


Hey 3 putt, how is your daughter liking her new digs?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey 3 putt, how is your daughter liking her new digs?


Ah 3 putt,  What is that?

She loves UCI and will be renting a room with friends in Newport Beach.  About a block from the ocean.  What I am most proud off is that she has over a 3.5 GPA, runs the beep test in the 40’s now, healthy after 3 years dealing with patella tendonities and working hard for the upcoming season.

Let me know, when you want to play a round.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Ah 3 putt,  What is that?
> 
> She loves UCI and will be renting a room with friends in Newport Beach.  About a block from the ocean.  What I am most proud off is that she has over a 3.5 GPA, runs the beep test in the 40’s now, healthy after 3 years dealing with patella tendonities and working hard for the upcoming season.
> 
> Let me know, when you want to play a round.


Tendonitis sucks, glad to hear things are going better here. 
I will start playing again when my daughter is out of HS. I was a 10 at one point.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> What happened to Sheehan (UCLA). I thought she was playing on the qualifying teams?


Not sure.  I know that she is the alternate and will be traveling to France for 2 weeks and coming home in time for the opening scrimmage.  I think that it is pretty funny that they left her, the other UCLA player and the Duke player off the roster.  They are literally 3 of the best and most accomplished players and all 3 will be pros.  I can’t say that I am upset about it though because that is two more starters for the games against Penn State and Florida.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Ah 3 putt,  What is that?
> 
> She loves UCI and will be renting a room with friends in Newport Beach.  About a block from the ocean.  What I am most proud off is that she has over a 3.5 GPA, runs the beep test in the 40’s now, healthy after 3 years dealing with patella tendonities and working hard for the upcoming season.
> 
> Let me know, when you want to play a round.


I look forward to catching a game.  I love that the conference livestreams all of the games.  I literally pay for the PAC 12 network and barely watch it past futbol/football season.  Good luck to your daughter.


----------



## timmyh

SpeedK1llz said:


> What happened to Sheehan (UCLA). I thought she was playing on the qualifying teams?


From the article... 
"Not returning to the roster from qualifying are Tierna Davidson, Karina Rodriguez, Samantha Coffey, Civana Kuhlmann, and Kelsey Turnbow." 

All also excellent players, as is Sheehan. Cutting down to 21, there's gonna be some tough decisions, obviously. Davidson would be an obvious starter, but has already moved onward to the full WNT.


----------



## surfrider

Kuhlmann is the surprise here to me.  Is she injured?  Figured Davidson would skip but the Kuhlmann is a bit of a head scratcher


----------



## soccer661

surfrider said:


> Kuhlmann is the surprise here to me.  Is she injured?  Figured Davidson would skip but the Kuhlmann is a bit of a head scratcher


Yes...Kuhlmann was injured


----------



## Soccercritique

timmyh said:


> From the article...
> "Not returning to the roster from qualifying are Tierna Davidson, Karina Rodriguez, Samantha Coffey, Civana Kuhlmann, and Kelsey Turnbow."
> 
> All also excellent players, as is Sheehan. Cutting down to 21, there's gonna be some tough decisions, obviously. Davidson would be an obvious starter, but has already moved onward to the full WNT.


is she not returning to Stanford this year (taking a year off)?


----------



## beachbum

Congrats to MAP's daughter for being named TD top 10 defenders!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

beachbum said:


> Congrats to MAP's daughter for being named TD top 10 defenders!!


Very nice, MAPS wife must have been one hellofan athlete.
Just messing with you, congrats.


----------



## Fact

Sheriff Joe said:


> Very nice, MAPS wife must have been one hellofan athlete.
> Just messing with you, congrats.


No she learned to defend by watching her dad wrestle old people in wheelchairs to the ground.


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> Congrats to MAP's daughter for being named TD top 10 defenders!!


Thank you for the kind words.  She is a good kid.  She is planning on having a special season this year.  Believe it or not she was not pleased with last season and she is now healthy for the first time in over a year.  The girls believe and are going to take it one game at a time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Very nice, MAPS wife must have been one hellofan athlete.
> Just messing with you, congrats.


She was an All-American.  She definitely takes after her mother and learned her mental toughness and restraint from her step mom.  I’m just her biggest fan and a check book.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Believe it or not I think $C is an Elite 8 team.  Still third best in the conference but with a good draw they could have the privilege of losing to Stanford or UCLA for the second time of the season in the College Cup.

And I HATE to admit it.  I hope I’m wrong and they lose to a kickball team in the second round.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> No she learned to defend by watching her dad wrestle old people in wheelchairs to the ground.


I don’t wrestle I punch and it not old ladies it’s pedophiles like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> She was an All-American.  She definitely takes after her mother and learned her mental toughness and restraint from her step mom.  I’m just her biggest fan and a check book.


I hear you, I have 2 older boys and they didn't even come close  to the cost of 0ne little teenage womanchild.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hear you, I have 2 older boys and they didn't even come close  to the cost of 0ne little teenage womanchild.


My son is about the same cost but it is spent on golf, robotics and programming classes.  I figure that he can take up football in high school and get a full ride.  I’m just focusing on protecting and nurturing his brain for the time being.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Stanford’s only weakness is at keeper and if they play the SoCal freshman that won’t be a weakness.  UCLA has one weakness but by midseason they will be fine.  And their spine is the best in soccer and Fleming is by far the best player and will without a doubt win the MAC Herman.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> My son is about the same cost but it is spent on golf, robotics and programming classes.  I figure that he can take up football in high school and get a full ride.  I’m just focusing on protecting and nurturing his brain for the time being.


Did/do you have any concussion issues?


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> Stanford’s only weakness is at keeper and if they play the SoCal freshman that won’t be a weakness.  UCLA has one weakness but by midseason they will be fine.  And their spine is the best in soccer and Fleming is by far the best player and will without a doubt win the MAC Herman.


With family and friends now at Stanford, I'm sort of a homer.....but there's a lot of Pent up energy in Westwood. And with the last several crops of talent, I'm feelin this is your guys year. 

I've got UCLA in the final. 

Bottles??


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Stanford’s only weakness is at keeper and if they play the SoCal freshman that won’t be a weakness.  UCLA has one weakness but by midseason they will be fine.  And their spine is the best in soccer and Fleming is by far the best player and will without a doubt win the MAC Herman.


Weakness on UCLA?  Please.  Of the field players, my guess would be holding mid.  But that's a stretch.


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Thank you for the kind words.  She is a good kid.  She is planning on having a special season this year.  Believe it or not she was not pleased with last season and she is now healthy for the first time in over a year.  The girls believe and are going to take it one game at a time.


Good luck this year.  I hope everyone's kids stay healthy.  I have a feeling NoGoal's girl will have a breakout year for the Anteaters.  UCI is going to be pretty darn good.


----------



## turftoe

MakeAPlay said:


> Believe it or not I think $C is an Elite 8 team.  Still third best in the conference but with a good draw they could have the privilege of losing to Stanford or UCLA for the second time of the season in the College Cup.
> 
> And I HATE to admit it.  I hope I’m wrong and they lose to a kickball team in the second round.



Agreed. SC has plenty of horses in the barn to challenge and beat anyone. Also agree UCLA will be ridiculous and so fun to watch - tough break losing the speedy freshman defender to an ACL tho, but they're already rock solid in the back. I do wonder if we see a new face in the upper tier this year -- Washington State has some ballers, some major speed up top and experience in the back. Will Oregon, with some solid recruiting, finally crack through and surprise one of the big dogs? Should be an exciting season.


----------



## surfrider

Looking forward to this season. Don’t go awarding Mac too early. I personally think the front runner is out of Palo Alto    Should be a great season with multiple pac12 teams in play but I’m thinking a particular team out of NC might be ready to take their turn


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Looking forward to this season. Don’t go awarding Mac too early. I personally think the front runner is out of Palo Alto    Should be a great season with multiple pac12 teams in play but I’m thinking a particular team out of NC might be ready to take their turn


Nope.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Looking forward to this season. Don’t go awarding Mac too early. I personally think the front runner is out of Palo Alto    Should be a great season with multiple pac12 teams in play but I’m thinking a particular team out of NC might be ready to take their turn


You are underestimating Sullivan and Carusa’s impact.  Dibiasi and Xiao will show how ridiculously talented they are now that those two are gone.  Just check out the official stats from both times they played.  Take away the two extremely generous assists in the title game (neither were assists and the NCAA already took away the “3rd” assist) and look at the stat line.  An amazing player but they won because of how awesome their team was and those two missing players were key.


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Agreed. SC has plenty of horses in the barn to challenge and beat anyone. Also agree UCLA will be ridiculous and so fun to watch - tough break losing the speedy freshman defender to an ACL tho, but they're already rock solid in the back. I do wonder if we see a new face in the upper tier this year -- Washington State has some ballers, some major speed up top and experience in the back. Will Oregon, with some solid recruiting, finally crack through and surprise one of the big dogs? Should be an exciting season.


I think Wazzu is always dangerous.  I am curious to see if Arizona can duplicate last season’s success.  I honestly think that Colorado might finish in 4th when the dust settles.  They are going to have a deep team and they host two of the three contenders.  The real problem for them could be the last 5 games of the season as they will face a grueling 3 weeks traveling to the Bay Area schools and then hosting the LA schools followed by Utah who will be just as hungry for a win after going through the same gauntlet of teams.  I like Oregon and think that they will be improved but it’s really hard to overcome the significant recruiting advantages that the California schools have in women’s soccer.  The good news is the conference got 7 teams in the tournament last year and I think that with any level of balance in the middle 6 teams will see a bunch of .500 or better conference records which could balloon that number to 9 teams.  

This is going to be another fun season.  The PAC 12 conference will further assert itself as the top league in the country.  3 of the last 5 and 4 of the last 7 national championships including 2 straight.  I’m betting it’s about to  become 3 straight.  8 days until the girls officially report although all but the U20 girls are there already.  Injuries always suck and she is an extremely talented player with a bright future ahead of her.  It helps to have a deep team.  This season is going to be a challenge but I like their chances.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> She was an All-American.  She definitely takes after her mother and learned her mental toughness and restraint from her step mom.  I’m just her biggest fan and a check book.


Aren’t we all...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

beachbum said:


> Congrats to MAP's daughter for being named TD top 10 defenders!!


Congrats!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Congrats!


 How is your player’s recovery going?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> How is your player’s recovery going?


Very well! Arguably, she is in the best physical shape I’ve ever seen her in. She takes the Powers test on Wednesday so we’ll see how soon she’ll be back on the field.


----------



## MakeAPlay

1. Stanford 
2. UCLA 
3. North Carolina 
4. Florida 
5. Penn State
6. Florida State 
7. U$C
8. Texas A&M
9. Virginia 
10. Duke
11. West Virginia
12.  South Carolina 
13. North Carolina State 
14. Santa Clara 
15. Notre Dame 
16.  Baylor
17. Pepperdine 
18. Cal
19. UCF
20. Texas
21. Colorado 
22. Tennessee 
23. Ohio State 
24. Arizona 
25. Washington State


----------



## turftoe

Geographically balanced - 13 east of Mississippi River. Hoping to see Pepperdine rise as season goes on, and for the sake of the depth of a great overall NCAA season, would like to see a Penn State play to potential, along with Virginia. Notre Dame intriguing with their roster as well. Wondering how USC will come together with their transfers. Could be a powerful team. UCI, USD, CSFullerton, and UCSD all with recruits of solid SoCal talent maybe will dip in and out of this list as year wears on. BYU draws amazing crowds, will they deliver? Appreciate the post.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> 1. Stanford
> 2. UCLA
> 3. North Carolina
> 4. Florida
> 5. Penn State
> 6. Florida State
> 7. U$C
> 8. Texas A&M
> 9. Virginia
> 10. Duke
> 11. West Virginia
> 12.  South Carolina
> 13. North Carolina State
> 14. Santa Clara
> 15. Notre Dame
> 16.  Baylor
> 17. Pepperdine
> 18. Cal
> 19. UCF
> 20. Texas
> 21. Colorado
> 22. Tennessee
> 23. Ohio State
> 24. Arizona
> 25. Washington State


I will not take the bait that is ranking another WCC team over Pepperdine


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I will not take the bait that is ranking another WCC team over Pepperdine


Santa Clara returns more than the Waves do.  Luckily the game is in Malibu and they can settle it on the field.  I am curious how they are going to replace that little midfielder who generated most of their offense.  Either way good luck to you and your player.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Santa Clara returns more than the Waves do.  Luckily the game is in Malibu and they can settle it on the field.  I am curious how they are going to replace that little midfielder who generated most of their offense.  Either way good luck to you and your player.


If you don't count Penalties, the top goalscorer on the team was a Freshman.  If you do, all but 1 of the top 5 goalscorers on the team were Freshman.  I think they are going to be OK


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> If you don't count Penalties, the top goalscorer on the team was a Freshman.  If you do, all but 1 of the top 5 goalscorers on the team were Freshman.  I think they are going to be OK


I think that they will be fine too which is why I have them where they do.  They have a cupcake schedule outside of UCLA, U$C, BYU and Santa Clara.  They will likely finish 15-3-1 in the regular season.  They just better hope that they don’t get bracketed with UCLA again because this year is going to be a little different.


----------



## surfrider

Day 1 for many in the books!   Looking forward to a great season!  Hope everyone’s kid is healthy and in shape


----------



## outside!

Moved DD into the dorms today and drove away. Sigh. We are excited and wish for the best for all the amazing young women we have met over the years.


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Geographically balanced - 13 east of Mississippi River. Hoping to see Pepperdine rise as season goes on, and for the sake of the depth of a great overall NCAA season, would like to see a Penn State play to potential, along with Virginia. Notre Dame intriguing with their roster as well. Wondering how USC will come together with their transfers. Could be a powerful team. UCI, USD, CSFullerton, and UCSD all with recruits of solid SoCal talent maybe will dip in and out of this list as year wears on. BYU draws amazing crowds, will they deliver? Appreciate the post.


Penn State is going to be a monster but I am curious as to where their goals are going to come from against the top few teams which all are going to be able to put the ball in the net.  They have back to back games against West Virginia and UCLA early that are the only true tests on a pretty tame schedule.  Those games are going to be the true indicator of what kind of team they have.

Virginia is going to be a very good team and is a dark horse contender for the ACC title.  They play nice soccer and have a great coach that gets top talent every year.  Notre Dame has plenty of talent so it will be interesting to see what the new coach does.

Regarding the University of $outh Central they have enough talent to be dangerous and a coach that is willing to adapt their style to the personnel that he has available.  As always they could flame out in the second round or make it to the College Cup.  As always I am interested in what goes on across town.

As always I cheer for every SoCal team other than those guys across town and hope that they all have great seasons.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The first scrimmages happened yesterday and more to come every day this week.  Women’s soccer and football, I sure love this time of year!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Pool party day for my favorite team.  Working on team chemistry the key to success.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The WTF score of the day.  Boston College 4-1 over Penn State.  Is Penn State a pretender?  Is BC for real?


----------



## gkrent

United Soccer Coaches Pre-Season Poll:

*Rank* *School* *1st Votes* *Total Points* *Prev.* *W-L-T*
1 *Stanford University* 34 874 1 22-1-0
2 *UCLA* 1 832 2 18-3-2
3 *Duke University* 0 791 3 23-2-0
4 *Penn State University* 0 718 5 15-5-4
5 *University Of South Carolina* 0 704 4 19-2-1
6 *University Of North Carolina* 0 683 8 17-3-2
7 *University Of Florida* 0 662 6 17-7-0
8 *University Of Virginia* 0 600 9 13-6-4
9 *West Virginia University* 0 579 10 16-4-3
10 *Florida State University* 0 546 15 13-7-1
11 *Texas A&M University* 0 503 12 18-2-2
12 *University Of Southern California* 0 484 13 15-3-2
13 *Princeton University* 0 473 7 16-3-1
14 *University of Notre Dame* 0 343 18 10-7-5
15 *Baylor University* 0 334 11 15-6-3
16 *University of Central Florida* 0 292 17 13-2-3
17 *University Of Texas* 0 279 14 14-4-3
18 *Pepperdine University* 0 237 16 15-3-3
19 *Santa Clara University* 0 212 20 15-7-1
20 *North Carolina State University* 0 204 21 15-5-2
21 *Washington State University* 0 167 19 10-8-4
22 *Georgetown University* 0 155 24 15-3-4
23 *Ohio State University* 0 146 23 15-5-1
24 *Rutgers University* 0 134 22 13-2-6
25 *University of Tennessee*


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gkrent said:


> United Soccer Coaches Pre-Season Poll:
> 
> *Rank* *School* *1st Votes* *Total Points* *Prev.* *W-L-T*
> 1 *Stanford University* 34 874 1 22-1-0
> 2 *UCLA* 1 832 2 18-3-2
> 3 *Duke University* 0 791 3 23-2-0
> 4 *Penn State University* 0 718 5 15-5-4
> 5 *University Of South Carolina* 0 704 4 19-2-1
> 6 *University Of North Carolina* 0 683 8 17-3-2
> 7 *University Of Florida* 0 662 6 17-7-0
> 8 *University Of Virginia* 0 600 9 13-6-4
> 9 *West Virginia University* 0 579 10 16-4-3
> 10 *Florida State University* 0 546 15 13-7-1
> 11 *Texas A&M University* 0 503 12 18-2-2
> 12 *University Of Southern California* 0 484 13 15-3-2
> 13 *Princeton University* 0 473 7 16-3-1
> 14 *University of Notre Dame* 0 343 18 10-7-5
> 15 *Baylor University* 0 334 11 15-6-3
> 16 *University of Central Florida* 0 292 17 13-2-3
> 17 *University Of Texas* 0 279 14 14-4-3
> 18 *Pepperdine University* 0 237 16 15-3-3
> 19 *Santa Clara University* 0 212 20 15-7-1
> 20 *North Carolina State University* 0 204 21 15-5-2
> 21 *Washington State University* 0 167 19 10-8-4
> 22 *Georgetown University* 0 155 24 15-3-4
> 23 *Ohio State University* 0 146 23 15-5-1
> 24 *Rutgers University* 0 134 22 13-2-6
> 25 *University of Tennessee*


170 point difference between 1&5, interesting.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> 170 point difference between 1&5, interesting.


Contenders vs Pretenders.  I will take UCLA and Stanford against the field.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Oops


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> United Soccer Coaches Pre-Season Poll:
> 
> *Rank* *School* *1st Votes* *Total Points* *Prev.* *W-L-T*
> 1 *Stanford University* 34 874 1 22-1-0
> 2 *UCLA* 1 832 2 18-3-2
> 3 *Duke University* 0 791 3 23-2-0
> 4 *Penn State University* 0 718 5 15-5-4
> 5 *University Of South Carolina* 0 704 4 19-2-1
> 6 *University Of North Carolina* 0 683 8 17-3-2
> 7 *University Of Florida* 0 662 6 17-7-0
> 8 *University Of Virginia* 0 600 9 13-6-4
> 9 *West Virginia University* 0 579 10 16-4-3
> 10 *Florida State University* 0 546 15 13-7-1
> 11 *Texas A&M University* 0 503 12 18-2-2
> 12 *University Of Southern California* 0 484 13 15-3-2
> 13 *Princeton University* 0 473 7 16-3-1
> 14 *University of Notre Dame* 0 343 18 10-7-5
> 15 *Baylor University* 0 334 11 15-6-3
> 16 *University of Central Florida* 0 292 17 13-2-3
> 17 *University Of Texas* 0 279 14 14-4-3
> 18 *Pepperdine University* 0 237 16 15-3-3
> 19 *Santa Clara University* 0 212 20 15-7-1
> 20 *North Carolina State University* 0 204 21 15-5-2
> 21 *Washington State University* 0 167 19 10-8-4
> 22 *Georgetown University* 0 155 24 15-3-4
> 23 *Ohio State University* 0 146 23 15-5-1
> 24 *Rutgers University* 0 134 22 13-2-6
> 25 *University of Tennessee*


I’d say Duke, South Carolina and West Virginia are too high although all top 25 teams.  And Georgetown, Ohio State and Rutgers shouldn’t even be in the top 25.  I think that $C is vastly underrated on this too.  I am very curious to see how they gel.  Based on their decision to head into the swamps early this season and match the Bruins’ games against Florida and Florida State, it seems that their coach believes they have one of the nations best teams.  There are conceivable situations where 3 PAC 12 teams could get #1 seeds especially based upon how the three top teams in the conference have scheduled in their respective preseasons.

This is going to be an interesting season.  Keep up that RPI.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

http://www.ucsdtritons.com//ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=5800&ATCLID=211767683

Wow!  Makes more sense now why the head coach and the top assistant were not at their own College ID camp recently.   Also why they failed to show up at Silverlakes to recruit.


----------



## Soccer43

Yep, that's why you commit to the school and academics and not for the coach.  Lots can change and it can be unexpected.


----------



## outside!

Simisoccerfan said:


> http://www.ucsdtritons.com//ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=5800&ATCLID=211767683
> 
> Wow!  Makes more sense now why the head coach and the top assistant were not at their own College ID camp recently.   Also why they failed to show up at Silverlakes to recruit.


Wow. I hope this does not negatively effect the players, especially the incoming freshman.


----------



## Mystery Train

Simisoccerfan said:


> http://www.ucsdtritons.com//ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=5800&ATCLID=211767683
> 
> Wow!  Makes more sense now why the head coach and the top assistant were not at their own College ID camp recently.   Also why they failed to show up at Silverlakes to recruit.


Damn.  I know a kid who was sitting on a hefty scholarship offer from him.  And aren't they going from DII to DI this season?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Mystery Train said:


> Damn.  I know a kid who was sitting on a hefty scholarship offer from him.  And aren't they going from DII to DI this season?


No.  They are in transition but don't start D1 play till 2020.  This explains why they have gone silent over the past few weeks.


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ncaa.com/amp/news/soccer-men/article/2018-08-09/college-soccer-mac-hermann-trophy-watch-lists-announced

MAC Hermann watchlist out and 5 Stanford players and 4 UCLA players are on the list.  Pretty impressive.  Spoiler Alert.  Fleming wins it two straight years...


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ncaa.com/amp/news/soccer-men/article/2018-08-09/college-soccer-mac-hermann-trophy-watch-lists-announced
> 
> MAC Hermann watchlist out and 5 Stanford players and 4 UCLA players are on the list.  Pretty impressive.  Spoiler Alert.  Fleming wins it two straight years...


Congrats MAP


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Congrats MAP


I’m just her biggest cheerleader!  I will let her know of your kind words.


----------



## soccer661

Tell her congrats MAP!!! Such an amazing achievement & honor to be nominated!!


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ncaa.com/amp/news/soccer-men/article/2018-08-09/college-soccer-mac-hermann-trophy-watch-lists-announced
> 
> MAC Hermann watchlist out and 5 Stanford players and 4 UCLA players are on the list.  Pretty impressive.  Spoiler Alert.  Fleming wins it two straight years...


The crazy thing is there is an incoming Stanford freshman (Sophia Smith) who could very well end up having a better season than all 5 of her MAC watchlist teammates.  https://www.foxsports.com/soccer/video/1295647811902

Good luck to Fleming.  I imagine Macario and Davidson (and perhaps even Smith) will give her a run for her money over the next 2 years.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> The crazy thing is there is an incoming Stanford freshman (Sophia Smith) who could very well end up having a better season than all 5 of her MAC watchlist teammates.  https://www.foxsports.com/soccer/video/1295647811902
> 
> Good luck to Fleming.  I imagine Macario and Davidson (and perhaps even Smith) will give her a run for her money over the next 2 years.


Nope.  Smith will come off the bench for Stanford and will find the PAC 12 harder to score goals in than the cupcakes that she scored against.  Catarina only scored 3 or 4 goals in conference play and that was against the weaker teams other than the one against $C.  This ain’t weak a$$ International competition.  No goal poaching.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Brian Bugle is a whack a$$ hater with no clue!


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Brian Bugle since your kid isn’t on either roster you have no idea what goes on in these circles!  LOL..


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope.  Smith will come off the bench for Stanford and will find the PAC 12 harder to score goals in than the cupcakes that she scored against.  Catarina only scored 3 or 4 goals in conference play and that was against the weaker teams other than the one against $C.  This ain’t weak a$$ International competition.  No goal poaching.


You are working way too hard diminish Macario's accomplishments.  She was #1 in both points and assists and #4 in goals scored in the country last season.  She had 6 goals and 6 assists in conference play.  She also had 3 goals and 6 assists in the NCAA playoffs, including 2 assists against UCLA in the championship.  There is a reason why she was espnW player of the year last season.  She accomplished all that while drawing most of the defensive focus, which isn't going to happen this year with Smith in the lineup too.  They look to be the best 1-2 punch we've had since Kelley O'Hara and Christen Press.  You got a taste of what Macario can do playing alongside more dangerous strikers when she played in Thorns Spring Invitational against professional players last spring.  She scored all four goals for the U-23 squad in that tournament.  I can't wait to watch!


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope.  Smith will come off the bench for Stanford and will find the PAC 12 harder to score goals in than the cupcakes that she scored against.  Catarina only scored 3 or 4 goals in conference play and that was against the weaker teams other than the one against $C.  This ain’t weak a$$ International competition.  No goal poaching.


Not to mention Haley is also a beast and was coming on strong late in the season.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ncaa.com/amp/news/soccer-men/article/2018-08-09/college-soccer-mac-hermann-trophy-watch-lists-announced
> 
> MAC Hermann watchlist out and 5 Stanford players and 4 UCLA players are on the list.  Pretty impressive.  Spoiler Alert.  Fleming wins it two straight years...


Are you sure she's yours?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> You are working way too hard diminish Macario's accomplishments.  She was #1 in both points and assists and #4 in goals scored in the country last season.  She had 6 goals and 6 assists in conference play.  She also had 3 goals and 6 assists in the NCAA playoffs, including 2 assists against UCLA in the championship.  There is a reason why she was espnW player of the year last season.  She accomplished all that while drawing most of the defensive focus, which isn't going to happen this year with Smith in the lineup too.  They look to be the best 1-2 punch we've had since Kelley O'Hara and Christen Press.  You got a taste of what Macario can do playing alongside more dangerous strikers when she played in Thorns Spring Invitational against professional players last spring.  She scored all four goals for the U-23 squad in that tournament.  I can't wait to watch!


I diminish nothing that Cat does.  Her father and I have had many, many conversations over the years and now that he lives in LA I see him often at games.  She is a very amazing player with a wonderful tool kit and definitely deserving of recognition and her AA status.

Since you clearly love numbers and researching them please post the stat line of last years MAC Hermann trophy winner and if you feel up to it the three previous to that.  I think you and anyone else interested might find it illuminating...

I stand by what I said.  There is no player in the college game that is more influential.  She can literally fill any role you need and at an amazingly high level.  You really should just check out a game and only watch her and what she does.  There are so many subtleties to her game that you can’t appreciate without keeping your eyes locked on her.  

I’ve already said too much about it and decided to delete most of my post.  Good luck to your Cardinal and see you in Cary.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> Not to mention Haley is also a beast and was coming on strong late in the season.


And Tran and Kuhlman and Xiao.  Haley is going to continue to be key for them going forward.  There is no team in the country as deep with quality players as the Cardinal.  They are likely going to have 3 U20 National Team players coming off the bench and 2 aren’t likely to play much at all until Davidson is gone for CONCACAAF qualifying.  At the end of the day only 11 players can play at once and in the big games against the opponents that can legitimately beat them you are going to only see 5-6 players come off the bench.  Radcliffe is an excellent coach and manages his roster well based upon the opponent.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Big game Dibiasi?  The MOP for the College Cup Jaye Boissiere?  No love for Davidson?  The problem with that team is going to be who gets the credit for their run all season.  There is no question who the dynamo is behind the team that I support even though she is not likely to be in the top 3 in scoring this season on her team as she will miss 6-7 games.  I’d still take her over any midfielder in the world and have told her and her parents that on more than one occasion.  I’m just glad that her and her family value her education and future beyond soccer or she clearly would be a pro.  If she was American everyone would be advocating her going pro (assuming she even got picked when she was young because you know how her skill set looks nothing like any US YNT players that I have seen).


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure she's yours?


I’m going to guess yes at this point even though @Keeper_Mom speaks more her lingo than I do.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Anyone see Erika Okuma  the now ex-U$C Soccer players Instagram post?  I know @Keeper_Mom has because it was shown to her last night.  Quite interesting.....


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Anyone see Erika Okuma  the now ex-U$C Soccer players Instagram post?  I know @Keeper_Mom has because it was shown to her last night.  Quite interesting.....


 She must have deleted.  Do tell....


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> She must have deleted.  Do tell....


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> I’m going to guess yes at this point even though @Keeper_Mom speaks more her lingo than I do.


 I bridge the age gap between you two.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> Anyone see Erika Okuma  the now ex-U$C Soccer players Instagram post?  I know @Keeper_Mom has because it was shown to her last night.  Quite interesting.....


The shade was so real is that post.


----------



## outside!

Wait, what?


----------



## Anomaly

outside! said:


> Wait, what?


I'm curious to know as well.


----------



## MakeAPlay

If @Keeper_Mom wants to comment she was sitting at the table with me when it was shown plus she has Instagram.  I don’t want it to be considered to be me just spreading rumors...


----------



## Keeper_Mom

It was a former player calling out favoritism and hypocrisy with team rules and how they are enforced. That was the basics of it. I don't remember the exact wording used.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> It was a former player calling out favoritism and hypocrisy with team rules and how they are enforced. That was the basics of it. I don't remember the exact wording used.


I loved the picture of the team rules and her highlighting the ones that were broken then changed.  You also forgot the bullying piece.  Very shameful...


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> I loved the picture of the team rules and her highlighting the ones that were broken then changed.  You also forgot the bullying piece.  Very shameful...


ahhh yes. I had forgotten that part.


----------



## outside!

Keeper_Mom said:


> It was a former player calling out favoritism and hypocrisy with team rules and how they are enforced. That was the basics of it. I don't remember the exact wording used.


Politics are everywhere. Sucks.


----------



## GoWest

Keeper_Mom said:


> It was a former player calling out favoritism and hypocrisy with team rules and how they are enforced. That was the basics of it. I don't remember the exact wording used.


Was she talking about U$ $soccer or U$C? I get them confused at times...


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> I diminish nothing that Cat does.  Her father and I have had many, many conversations over the years and now that he lives in LA I see him often at games.  She is a very amazing player with a wonderful tool kit and definitely deserving of recognition and her AA status.
> 
> Since you clearly love numbers and researching them please post the stat line of last years MAC Hermann trophy winner and if you feel up to it the three previous to that.  I think you and anyone else interested might find it illuminating...
> 
> I stand by what I said.  There is no player in the college game that is more influential.  She can literally fill any role you need and at an amazingly high level.  You really should just check out a game and only watch her and what she does.  There are so many subtleties to her game that you can’t appreciate without keeping your eyes locked on her.
> 
> I’ve already said too much about it and decided to delete most of my post.  Good luck to your Cardinal and see you in Cary.


We are in agreement.  Midfielders (and defenders) can have a huge influence on the game without the stats.  Fleming is awesome and I can't wait to watch her play again this season too.  Cat is a forward and scores and assists are her thing.  I think it could be close.  It may come down to how much losing last year's MAC Hermann trophy winner hurts us.  It might impact how many opportunities Cat gets.


----------



## surfrider

GoWest said:


> Was she talking about U$ $soccer or U$C? I get them confused at times...


Could be both. Let’s get the screen shot up. Curious to see if there is something to this or just bashing of another team.  Maybe we can get input from both sides?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Could be both. Let’s get the screen shot up. Curious to see if there is something to this or just bashing of another team.  Maybe we can get input from both sides?


Ask your player about it.  Then you tell us.  I don’t need a reason to bash that poor excuse for a university.  Your deflection doesn’t change the facts Trump.  Suffice it to say that they may have cobbled together a top 6 or 7 team but you know the deal.  Treating local kids like $hit gets around.  It is inconsequential to me though as my kid’s team just bashes that 2nd rate school on the field.  We will be in Cary.  How about you?  They will be waiting to deliver  the  annual beatdown again come November.

Have a nice day!


----------



## GoWest

Here is a link to an article published in April '18. I just ran across it doing some casual reading. Have there been any updates as to how the PAC12 Network is dealing or resolving this revenue issue? The amount of $$$$$$ that major conferences TV rights deals bring in help support the 'non-revenue' sports including women's soccer. Just wondering if anyone has any insight or has any updates.

https://herosports.com/college-football/pac-12-networks-subscriber-fees-ahah


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Here is a link to an article published in April '18. I just ran across it doing some casual reading. Have there been any updates as to how the PAC12 Network is dealing or resolving this revenue issue? The amount of $$$$$$ that major conferences TV rights deals bring in help support the 'non-revenue' sports including women's soccer. Just wondering if anyone has any insight or has any updates.
> 
> https://herosports.com/college-football/pac-12-networks-subscriber-fees-ahah


The suits in the conference are idiots. They don’t have deals with DirecTV and some other subscribers plus their soccer announcers suck.  I love the conference but it’s business side is run pretty poorly.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Ask your player about it.  Then you tell us.  I don’t need a reason to bash that poor excuse for a university.  Your deflection doesn’t change the facts Trump.  Suffice it to say that they may have cobbled together a top 6 or 7 team but you know the deal.  Treating local kids like $hit gets around.  It is inconsequential to me though as my kid’s team just bashes that 2nd rate school on the field.  We will be in Cary.  How about you?  They will be waiting to deliver  the  annual beatdown again come November.
> 
> Have a nice day!


I’ll ask my player but she probably won’t know much seeing as she doesn’t know her. Sorry for asking for some clarification. Just assumed this was just another opportunity for you to bash a kid or another program
Have a nice day!


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I’ll ask my player but she probably won’t know much seeing as she doesn’t know her. Sorry for asking for some clarification. Just assumed this was just another opportunity for you to bash a kid or another program
> Have a nice day!



Nope.  Again I don’t need a reason to bash Tge University of South Central I have history with them.  The instagram post spoke volumes and I wasn’t the only one to see it I’m sure ALL of the players saw it.

See you in Cary?


----------



## outside!

MAP, we all know you don't need a reason to bash.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I love the day before the regular season starts.  It’s the calm before the storm.  Tomorrow has a big slate of games.  The ACC has a full schedule of games.  The PAC 12 has Colorado and $C kicking things off!  Good luck to all!


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> MAP, we all know you don't need a reason to bash.


I’m in no bash mode right now.  I actually think that your daughter’s Buffaloes will finish in 4th or 5th in the conference.


----------



## Soccer43

MakeAPlay said:


> I’m in no bash mode right now.  I actually think that your daughter’s Buffaloes will finish in 4th or 5th in the conference.


Ahh, It's a kinder, gentler MAP.


----------



## gkrent

Games that may be of interest to forum members this weekend:

Thursday

Air Force vs. *Colorado
 Duke* vs. Ohio St.
_ Florida St. vs. Vanderbilt _
* George Washington *vs. Pacific
Illinois St. vs. *Cal St. Northridge
 James Madison *vs. Dayton
* Michigan* vs. Boston U.
Navy vs. *North Carolina St. 
 North Carolina* vs. Illinois
* Notre Dame *vs. Central Mich.
* Tennessee* vs. St. John's (NY)
UC Irvine vs. *Southern California *

Friday
Cal St. Fullerton vs. *BYU 
California* vs. Utah Valley
* California Baptist* vs. Loyola (Md.) (notable because this is first year in D1 for Cal Baptist)
#Drake vs. *San Francisco
Florida* vs. Washington
* #Georgetown* vs. Georgia
Indiana vs. Wake Forest
Kansas vs. *Pepperdine*
Monmouth vs. *NJIT
Oregon* vs. Stony Brook
Oregon St. vs. *Clemson *
_ Penn St. vs. West Virginia _
Pittsburgh vs. Ohio
* Portland* vs. Northern Ariz.
_ Rice vs. Texas _
* Rutgers* vs. Delaware
* #Sacramento St.* vs. UC Santa Barbara
* San Diego St.* vs. New Mexico State
San Jose St. vs. *Santa Clara
South Carolina* vs. Fordham
* TCU* vs. Alabama
* Texas Tech* vs. New Mexico
UC Davis vs. *Stanford 
UC Riverside* vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
* UCLA* vs. Long Beach St.
* Virginia* vs. Colgate
* Virginia Tech *vs. San Diego
_ Washington St. vs. Seattle _

Sunday

Cal St. Fullerton vs. *St. Mary's (Cal.) 
Cal St. Northridge* vs. Northern Ariz.
* Colorado* vs. Colorado State
* Duke* vs. Illinois
#Georgia vs. *San Diego 
Gonzaga* vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
_ James Madison vs. Maryland _
* Kansas* vs. South Dakota St.
* Long Beach St.* vs. SMU
* Michigan* vs. Western Michigan
* NJIT* vs. Long Island
Oregon vs. *Clemson 
Oregon St.* vs. Stony Brook
* Penn St. *vs. Duquesne
* South Carolina* vs. College of Charleston
* Tennessee* vs. George Mason
#*Texas A&M* vs. Loyola Marymount
Texas Tech vs. *Pepperdine
UCF* vs. Fla. Gulf Coast
* Virginia* vs. Cincinnati
_ Virginia Tech vs. Georgetown _
#Wake Forest vs. Northwestern
* Washington St.* vs. Grand Canyon
Weber St. vs. *Utah *
#*West Virginia* vs. Arkansas


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> I’m in no bash mode right now.  I actually think that your daughter’s Buffaloes will finish in 4th or 5th in the conference.


I am not concerned that much with how the Buffaloes (or any team) place. I like to see players I know (and don't know) play well and have fun. I think 3thatplay's daughter will be an impact player for the Buffaloes. My daughter will not be an impact player for the Buffaloes, since her coach hopefully wants her to play for her own team. I don't think she will face your daughter this season, but it is possible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Soccer43 said:


> Ahh, It's a kinder, gentler MAP.


I've been working with him.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I am not concerned that much with how the Buffaloes (or any team) place. I like to see players I know (and don't know) play well and have fun. I think 3thatplay's daughter will be an impact player for the Buffaloes. My daughter will not be an impact player for the Buffaloes, since her coach hopefully wants her to play for her own team. I don't think she will face your daughter this season, but it is possible.


Vague but okay.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Games that may be of interest to forum members this weekend:
> 
> Friday
> Cal St. Fullerton vs. *BYU
> California* vs. Utah Valley
> * California Baptist* vs. Loyola (Md.) (notable because this is first year in D1 for Cal Baptist)
> #Drake vs. *San Francisco
> Florida* vs. Washington
> * #Georgetown* vs. Georgia
> Indiana vs. Wake Forest
> Kansas vs. *Pepperdine*
> Monmouth vs. *NJIT
> Oregon* vs. Stony Brook
> Oregon St. vs. *Clemson *
> _ Penn St. vs. West Virginia _
> Pittsburgh vs. Ohio
> * Portland* vs. Northern Ariz.
> _ Rice vs. Texas _
> * Rutgers* vs. Delaware
> * #Sacramento St.* vs. UC Santa Barbara
> * San Diego St.* vs. New Mexico State
> San Jose St. vs. *Santa Clara
> South Carolina* vs. Fordham
> * TCU* vs. Alabama
> * Texas Tech* vs. New Mexico
> UC Davis vs. *Stanford
> UC Riverside* vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
> * UCLA* vs. Long Beach St.
> * Virginia* vs. Colgate
> * Virginia Tech *vs. San Diego
> _ Washington St. vs. Seattle _
> 
> Sunday
> 
> Cal St. Fullerton vs. *St. Mary's (Cal.)
> Cal St. Northridge* vs. Northern Ariz.
> * Colorado* vs. Colorado State
> * Duke* vs. Illinois
> #Georgia vs. *San Diego
> Gonzaga* vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
> _ James Madison vs. Maryland _
> * Kansas* vs. South Dakota St.
> * Long Beach St.* vs. SMU
> * Michigan* vs. Western Michigan
> * NJIT* vs. Long Island
> Oregon vs. *Clemson
> Oregon St.* vs. Stony Brook
> * Penn St. *vs. Duquesne
> * South Carolina* vs. College of Charleston
> * Tennessee* vs. George Mason
> #*Texas A&M* vs. Loyola Marymount
> Texas Tech vs. *Pepperdine
> UCF* vs. Fla. Gulf Coast
> * Virginia* vs. Cincinnati
> _ Virginia Tech vs. Georgetown _
> #Wake Forest vs. Northwestern
> * Washington St.* vs. Grand Canyon
> Weber St. vs. *Utah *
> #*West Virginia* vs. Arkansas


You forgot the Thursday games.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Vague but okay.  Good luck to you and your player.


And to you and yours! It will be fun to see her full speed this season. I thought there was something not quiet the same with her in the finals last season.

We will see if mine gets any play time in the Titans season opener on Friday.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> And to you and yours! It will be fun to see her full speed this season. I thought there was something not quiet the same with her in the finals last season.


2200 minutes on a detached meniscus will wear on you.  To only give up 2 goals all season isn’t bad considering she played the 2nd most minutes of any field player in D1 on an injured knee for the national championship runner up.  This year she is going to show how dominant she is.  Thanks for the kind words I will relay them to her.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Soccer43 said:


> Ahh, It's a kinder, gentler MAP.


I am cheering for all of the PAC 12 and SoCal schools other than that one...


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> You forgot the Thursday games.


fixed


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Vague but okay.  Good luck to you and your player.


Yeah why all the vagueries?  Wave your kid's team flag!  Let's all root for her!


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Yeah why all the vagueries?  Wave your kid's team flag!  Let's all root for her!


In a word, MAP.

She is at CSUF.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

outside! said:


> In a word, MAP.
> 
> She is at CSUF.


Cool coach.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> In a word, MAP.
> 
> She is at CSUF.


Come on now.  I love CSUF!!  Their coach is a brutha that does great things for the local kids.  Congratulations!


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on now.  I love CSUF!!  Their coach is a brutha that does great things for the local kids.  Congratulations!


Demian is awesome. With 12 new players and some key injuries, he has his work cut out for him. The BYU game should be interesting.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Demian is awesome. With 12 new players and some key injuries, he has his work cut out for him. The BYU game should be interesting.


He always seems to find a way.  Good luck to your player in her first D1 game.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> He always seems to find a way.  Good luck to your player in her first D1 game.


Thanks. We will see if she gets on the field.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on now.  I love CSUF!!  Their coach is a brutha that does great things for the local kids.  Congratulations!


That's not the only brutha Runnin the show.....there's a good dude in the NE who's now going on 24seasons. And the buzz around town is there's gonna be a fight for conference this season - GO YALE!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> That's not the only brutha Runnin the show.....there's a good dude in the NE who's now going on 24seasons. And the buzz around town is there's gonna be a fight for conference this season - GO YALE!!!


I’m glad the Ivy League has an ESPN deal.  Their game against Princeton is gonna be a great one!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Random observation on the eve of the 2018 season:

Pretty shameful that 5 PAC 12 teams have schedules that are ranked outside of the top 100 (which is hard to do with three top 10 teams automatically on your schedule) but only one team in the top 10 most difficult schedules.

I get playing Regional opponents but some of the teams on some of these schedules are obvious cupcakes.  Trying to pad your record with anything less than mid major competition just ends up coming back to bite you in so many ways.

Damn the ACC teams know how to schedule although missing conference opponents is BS.

This might not be Cal’s year.  I think the real battle in the conference is going to be from 4-9.  Seven teams got NCAA bids with Wazzu going to the Sweet 16 after posting a losing record in conference play. 

I would hate to be Colorado and Utah this season.  The scheduling genies delivering Colorado 3 consecutive games against teams that all will be in the hunt for top two seeds plus games against what will be a hungry Cal team and Utah gets to start off that same last 5 game stretch with Stanford and ending with an $C team that unfortunately will be very good and needing a win before their annual loss to that cool team in the baby blue.

My picks for the PAC 12 with an * next to teams that I think will be dancing in November.

1. UCLA *
2. Stanford *
3. U$C *
4. Arizona *
5. Colorado *
6. Cal*
7. Washington *
8. Washington State *
9. Utah
10.Arizona State
11. Oregon
12. Oregon State

A rising tide raises all ships in the conference of champions.  Good health to all this season (even $C)!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Where did you find the strength of schedule rankings?


----------



## turftoe

I'll play along for fun.  With a couple teams slotted in under the assumption they have solid seasons and achieve to their potential/catch some breaks.

1. Stanford *
2. UCLA * (could be flipped, will likely be tight)
3. USC *
4. Arizona *
5. Washington State *
6. Oregon *
7. Colorado *
8. Cal
9. Washington
10. Utah
11. Arizona State
12. Oregon State

I know I went with some long shots, but like I said, playing along for fun.

Good luck to the SoCal players wherever they may be. Should be a fun season to watch!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Where did you find the strength of schedule rankings?


http://woso-stats.ml/college/2018/?sched

Just sort by 2018 SOS (strength of schedule).  Let me know if you have any problems with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Random observation on the eve of the 2018 season:
> 
> Pretty shameful that 5 PAC 12 teams have schedules that are ranked outside of the top 100 (which is hard to do with three top 10 teams automatically on your schedule) but only one team in the top 10 most difficult schedules.
> 
> I get playing Regional opponents but some of the teams on some of these schedules are obvious cupcakes.  Trying to pad your record with anything less than mid major competition just ends up coming back to bite you in so many ways.
> 
> Damn the ACC teams know how to schedule although missing conference opponents is BS.
> 
> This might not be Cal’s year.  I think the real battle in the conference is going to be from 4-9.  Seven teams got NCAA bids with Wazzu going to the Sweet 16 after posting a losing record in conference play.
> 
> I would hate to be Colorado and Utah this season.  The scheduling genies delivering Colorado 3 consecutive games against teams that all will be in the hunt for top two seeds plus games against what will be a hungry Cal team and Utah gets to start off that same last 5 game stretch with Stanford and ending with an $C team that unfortunately will be very good and needing a win before their annual loss to that cool team in the baby blue.
> 
> My picks for the PAC 12 with an * next to teams that I think will be dancing in November.
> 
> 1. UCLA *
> 2. Stanford *
> 3. U$C *
> 4. Arizona *
> 5. Colorado *
> 6. Cal*
> 7. Washington *
> 8. Washington State *
> 9. Utah
> 10.Arizona State
> 11. Oregon
> 12. Oregon State
> 
> A rising tide raises all ships in the conference of champions.  Good health to all this season (even $C)!


Christmas Eve for MAP, won't sleep a wink.


----------



## on d-fense

outside! said:


> Thanks. We will see if she gets on the field.


Welcome aboard! Tusks Up! If she works hard off the pitch as well as her time on she will see some time. Having just finished our 5 years stint, that pretty much how he works. Saw the roster and didn't recognize half the team. Good luck this season, I'll catch a game or two to see some great families.


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmjSRdugZZJ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1865r7c7755vn


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Looking at the UCLA roster, only 1 US citizen not from Ca, 6 internationals.
Says quite a lot about the talent pool.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looking at the UCLA roster, only 1 US citizen not from Ca, 6 internationals.
> Says quite a lot about the talent pool.


Yeah California is pretty awesome...


----------



## outside!

The sun may rise in the East but at least it settles in a finer location. RHCP


----------



## CaliKlines

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looking at the UCLA roster, only 1 US citizen not from Ca, 6 internationals.
> Says quite a lot about the talent pool.


https://goheels.com/roster.aspx?roster=508&path=wsoc
http://www.goduke.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=4200&SPID=1842&SPSID=22660

UNC only has 1 CA player
Duke only has 2 CA players

...Says quite a lot about the talent pool. It says most kids don't want to go away from home for college. That's it. Great players all over the country.


----------



## outside!

I am pretty certain my kid was not as concerned about distance from home,  as she was about distance to the beach.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> https://goheels.com/roster.aspx?roster=508&path=wsoc
> http://www.goduke.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=4200&SPID=1842&SPSID=22660
> 
> UNC only has 1 CA player
> Duke only has 2 CA players
> 
> ...Says quite a lot about the talent pool. It says most kids don't want to go away from home for college. That's it. Great players all over the country.


Both those teams are also rams!  North Carolina is down 1-0 to Illinois and I gotta say Illinois plays better soccer with worse athletes!


----------



## CaliKlines

outside! said:


> I am pretty certain my kid was not as concerned about distance from home,  as she was about distance to the beach.


Then she could have gone to State in Raleigh with my daughter! It is just about as close time-wise to the warm Atlantic waters as Fullerton is to the cold Pacific waters. About 2 hours.


----------



## outside!

CaliKlines said:


> Then she could have gone to State in Raleigh with my daughter! It is just about as close time-wise to the warm Atlantic waters as Fullerton is to the cold Pacific waters. About 2 hours.


Cold water does not bother her, she just does not stay in as long. Where are you getting 2 hours? It is about 45 minutes from Fullerton to Huntington Beach. Besides, she has been to Raleigh a few times and was not that fond of it.


----------



## CaliKlines

outside! said:


> Cold water does not bother her, she just does not stay in as long. Where are you getting 2 hours? It is about 45 minutes from Fullerton to Huntington Beach. Besides, she has been to Raleigh a few times and was not that fond of it.


----------



## outside!

You have to pick your times.


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> Yeah California is pretty awesome...


Since  Sheriff Joe agrees, maybe he’d like one of my blue “CALIFORNIA HAS ALWAYS BEEN GREAT” hats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> Since  Sheriff Joe agrees, maybe he’d like one of my blue “CALIFORNIA HAS ALWAYS BEEN GREAT” hats.


I like Ca, born and raised, but things are changing. I will keep my red hat thank you very much.
Have you looked at the debt clock lately?


----------



## Justafan

Sheriff Joe said:


> I like Ca, born and raised, but things are changing. I will keep my red hat thank you very much.
> Have you looked at the debt clock lately?


Are you predicting doomsday?  I just look at the scoreboard and see whose winning.  6th richest country in the world (if we were one), most diversified portfolio in the world (tourism, technology, agriculture, Hollywood, space, clean energy), so I think we’ll be just fine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> Are you predicting doomsday?  I just look at the scoreboard and see whose winning.  6th richest country in the world (if we were one), most diversified portfolio in the world (tourism, technology, agriculture, Hollywood, space, clean energy), so I think we’ll be just fine.


Just take a look at Frisco, the whole state is heading that way with moonbeam, get on the crazy train.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I like Ca, born and raised, but things are changing. I will keep my red hat thank you very much.
> Have you looked at the debt clock lately?


Don’t go there the math isn’t in your favor sir. Keep it Soccer.  Traitors can go to the off topic section....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just take a look at Frisco, the whole state is heading that way with moonbeam, get on the crazy train.


You and I clearly keep score a different way.  Must be nice to be a middle aged straight white man...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Don’t go there the math isn’t in your favor sir. Keep it Soccer.  Traitors can go to the off topic section....


Traitor? Too funny.
MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You and I clearly keep score a different way.  Must be nice to be a middle aged straight white man...


What does race have to do with Frisco being a shithole?
You like that card.


----------



## surfrider

I was up there on business two weeks ago. The whole place looked and smelled like skid row


----------



## Sheriff Joe

surfrider said:


> I was up there on business two weeks ago. The whole place looked and smelled like skid row


This whole state will be there soon with these libs running things.


----------



## Glen

Any word on the USC v. UCI game?  It looked close based on the stats, but those can be deceptive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Looks like a Trump rally,


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Now that was funny.


----------



## Dubs

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does race have to do with Frisco being a shithole?
> You like that card.


shit hole.  explain?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Dubs said:


> shit hole.  explain?





*San Fran forms official ‘poop patrol’ to clean feces-covered streets — and ‘we’re not talking about dogs’*
August 16, 2018 | Vivek Saxena | Print Article
Report Ad
 

Liberalism is a backwards ideology that invariably produces dirty politicians, dirty political tricks and even dirty city streets. Really dirty city streets, actually. So dirty, in fact, that one leftist city has had to hire a professional team just to keep its dirty streets clean.

That city is San Francisco, considered to be one of the most liberal metropolitans in America. According to the San Francisco Chronicle, the city’s streets are littered with so much feces that it’s had to invest in a so-called Poop Patrol whose job it’ll be to patrol the city in search of poop.

“We’re trying to be proactive. We’re actually out there looking for it,” director Mohammed Nuru of the San Francisco Public Works department, which will be responsible for operating the patrol, said.

Why is such a proactive approach required? Because the city reportedly receives 65 calls every single day from local citizens who’ve encountered feces while strolling thrown downtown San Francisco. Like the city’s leftist mayor, London Breed, noted earlier this summer, the city is drowning in poop.

“There is more feces on the sidewalks than I’ve ever seen growing up here. That is a huge problem and we are not just talking about from dogs — we’re talking about from humans,” she said last month.






And just like a typical liberal Democrat, Breed doesn’t have a single clue how to rectify this dilemma.

“I’ve been talking to the Department of Public Works director on a regular basis, and I’m like, ‘What are we going to do about the poop?'” she said to the Chronicle. “He and I talked about coming up with some different solutions. I just want the city to be clean, and I want to make sure we’re providing the resources so that it can be.”

That’s fine, except that the mayor refuses to address the root culprit behind this crisis: The preponderance of homeless vagabonds and drug addicts in downtown San Francisco. And why does the city’s streets contain so many vagrants? Because of the city’s left-wing policies, of course.


For instance, did you know that the city hands out needles to drug addicts? Why? To try to reduce the spread of HIV. Did you likewise know that the city’s left-wing government plans to install so-called “safe injection sites” for drug users?

Instead of cracking down on the city’s growing army of troublemakers, the metropolitan’s leftist government has repeatedly chosen to essentially incentivize even more debauchery, all in a bid to be more “compassionate” and “tolerant.”

Now guess who gets to pay for all this via their tax dollars and also via having to sidestep poop whenever in downtown San Francisco? The city’s roughly 870,000 citizens. Ain’t liberalism grand


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> *San Fran forms official ‘poop patrol’ to clean feces-covered streets — and ‘we’re not talking about dogs’*
> August 16, 2018 | Vivek Saxena | Print Article
> Report Ad
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a backwards ideology that invariably produces dirty politicians, dirty political tricks and even dirty city streets. Really dirty city streets, actually. So dirty, in fact, that one leftist city has had to hire a professional team just to keep its dirty streets clean.
> 
> That city is San Francisco, considered to be one of the most liberal metropolitans in America. According to the San Francisco Chronicle, the city’s streets are littered with so much feces that it’s had to invest in a so-called Poop Patrol whose job it’ll be to patrol the city in search of poop.
> 
> “We’re trying to be proactive. We’re actually out there looking for it,” director Mohammed Nuru of the San Francisco Public Works department, which will be responsible for operating the patrol, said.
> 
> Why is such a proactive approach required? Because the city reportedly receives 65 calls every single day from local citizens who’ve encountered feces while strolling thrown downtown San Francisco. Like the city’s leftist mayor, London Breed, noted earlier this summer, the city is drowning in poop.
> 
> “There is more feces on the sidewalks than I’ve ever seen growing up here. That is a huge problem and we are not just talking about from dogs — we’re talking about from humans,” she said last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just like a typical liberal Democrat, Breed doesn’t have a single clue how to rectify this dilemma.
> 
> “I’ve been talking to the Department of Public Works director on a regular basis, and I’m like, ‘What are we going to do about the poop?'” she said to the Chronicle. “He and I talked about coming up with some different solutions. I just want the city to be clean, and I want to make sure we’re providing the resources so that it can be.”
> 
> That’s fine, except that the mayor refuses to address the root culprit behind this crisis: The preponderance of homeless vagabonds and drug addicts in downtown San Francisco. And why does the city’s streets contain so many vagrants? Because of the city’s left-wing policies, of course.
> 
> 
> For instance, did you know that the city hands out needles to drug addicts? Why? To try to reduce the spread of HIV. Did you likewise know that the city’s left-wing government plans to install so-called “safe injection sites” for drug users?
> 
> Instead of cracking down on the city’s growing army of troublemakers, the metropolitan’s leftist government has repeatedly chosen to essentially incentivize even more debauchery, all in a bid to be more “compassionate” and “tolerant.”
> 
> Now guess who gets to pay for all this via their tax dollars and also via having to sidestep poop whenever in downtown San Francisco? The city’s roughly 870,000 citizens. Ain’t liberalism grand


Point of the matter is this thread just went to $h1t.


----------



## Dubs

come on man... this is soooo cherry picked to bash liberalism?  Lame.  Yeah the city has homeless problems (including poop)...what's new?  So does LA and a host of other cities on the west coast and across the nation.   Like MAP says...keep it soccer.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like a Trump rally,


On a inquisitive note did you attend the Super Copa G in June? I think you mentioned you were going. If so, how was it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LASTMAN14 said:


> Point of the matter is this thread just went to $h1t.


Laugh and move along. MaP is just as bad as anyone else when it comes to mucking up the thread.
Let it go.
Big day today in D-1 women's soccer.
I noticed the quality of the stream across the board has improved dramatically since I first started watching five or six years back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Dubs said:


> come on man... this is soooo cherry picked to bash liberalism?  Lame.  Yeah the city has homeless problems (including poop)...what's new?  So does LA and a host of other cities on the west coast and across the nation.   Like MAP says...keep it soccer.


Yes, and they are almost all run by liberals.
I did not start this political stuff, justafan did and then MAP got involved.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> Laugh and move along. MaP is just as bad as anyone else when it comes to mucking up the thread.
> Let it go.
> Big day today in D-1 women's soccer.
> I noticed the quality of the stream across the board has improved dramatically since I first started watching five or six years back.


It was meant in gest. But I follow this thread as I love college sports and like to hear what’s going on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> On a inquisitive note did you attend the Super Copa G in June? I think you mentioned you were going. If so, how was it?


I don't know what that means.
I was in Fricso TX in july though.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know what that means.


A few months ago I think you said you would be attending the Super Copa G tourney in Denver. Maybe it wasn’t you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LASTMAN14 said:


> It was meant in gest. But I follow this thread as I love college sports and like to hear what’s going on.


I got it.
Your post was funny, and I wasnt talking at you as much as agreeing with you, and laughing with you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LASTMAN14 said:


> It was meant in gest. But I follow this thread as I love college sports and like to hear what’s going on.


No big surprises yesterday.
Most interesting game today (on paper) is Penn State and West Va.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got it.
> Your post was funny, and I wasnt talking at you as much as agreeing with you, and laughing with you.


Perfect!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> *San Fran forms official ‘poop patrol’ to clean feces-covered streets — and ‘we’re not talking about dogs’*
> August 16, 2018 | Vivek Saxena | Print Article
> Report Ad
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a backwards ideology that invariably produces dirty politicians, dirty political tricks and even dirty city streets. Really dirty city streets, actually. So dirty, in fact, that one leftist city has had to hire a professional team just to keep its dirty streets clean.
> 
> That city is San Francisco, considered to be one of the most liberal metropolitans in America. According to the San Francisco Chronicle, the city’s streets are littered with so much feces that it’s had to invest in a so-called Poop Patrol whose job it’ll be to patrol the city in search of poop.
> 
> “We’re trying to be proactive. We’re actually out there looking for it,” director Mohammed Nuru of the San Francisco Public Works department, which will be responsible for operating the patrol, said.
> 
> Why is such a proactive approach required? Because the city reportedly receives 65 calls every single day from local citizens who’ve encountered feces while strolling thrown downtown San Francisco. Like the city’s leftist mayor, London Breed, noted earlier this summer, the city is drowning in poop.
> 
> “There is more feces on the sidewalks than I’ve ever seen growing up here. That is a huge problem and we are not just talking about from dogs — we’re talking about from humans,” she said last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just like a typical liberal Democrat, Breed doesn’t have a single clue how to rectify this dilemma.
> 
> “I’ve been talking to the Department of Public Works director on a regular basis, and I’m like, ‘What are we going to do about the poop?'” she said to the Chronicle. “He and I talked about coming up with some different solutions. I just want the city to be clean, and I want to make sure we’re providing the resources so that it can be.”
> 
> That’s fine, except that the mayor refuses to address the root culprit behind this crisis: The preponderance of homeless vagabonds and drug addicts in downtown San Francisco. And why does the city’s streets contain so many vagrants? Because of the city’s left-wing policies, of course.
> 
> 
> For instance, did you know that the city hands out needles to drug addicts? Why? To try to reduce the spread of HIV. Did you likewise know that the city’s left-wing government plans to install so-called “safe injection sites” for drug users?
> 
> Instead of cracking down on the city’s growing army of troublemakers, the metropolitan’s leftist government has repeatedly chosen to essentially incentivize even more debauchery, all in a bid to be more “compassionate” and “tolerant.”
> 
> Now guess who gets to pay for all this via their tax dollars and also via having to sidestep poop whenever in downtown San Francisco? The city’s roughly 870,000 citizens. Ain’t liberalism grand



This is such tripe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> This is such tripe.


I think its poop.
Tripe is what poop moves (moved) through.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think its poop.
> Tripe is what poop moves (moved) through.


If prepared correctly tripe is good $h1t.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LASTMAN14 said:


> If prepared correctly tripe is good $h1t.


I see what you did there.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> No big surprises yesterday.
> Most interesting game today (on paper) is Penn State and West Va.


Any good match ups or games of interest today?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LASTMAN14 said:


> Any good match ups or games of interest today?


The Penn State-West Va. game?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Im going with menudo over menudo in pks.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, and they are almost all run by liberals.
> I did not start this political stuff, justafan did and then MAP got involved.


There is plenty of room in deep red West Virginia, Mississippi or Alabama for you Joe.  Let’s drop it I’m in a good mood and although a recession is good for my business unlike you I actually love America.

Back to soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Laugh and move along. MaP is just as bad as anyone else when it comes to mucking up the thread.
> Let it go.
> Big day today in D-1 women's soccer.
> I noticed the quality of the stream across the board has improved dramatically since I first started watching five or six years back.


I am flame war approved.  I am locked and loaded and ready to shoot.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> I am flame war approved.  I am locked and loaded and ready to shoot.


Some of us liberals are armed too....


----------



## beachbum

Let's move back to soccer.  Go start a political thread somewhere else.  Anyone watch USC last night, 1-0 over Irvine?


----------



## Justafan

Sheriff Joe said:


> *San Fran forms official ‘poop patrol’ to clean feces-covered streets — and ‘we’re not talking about dogs’*
> August 16, 2018 | Vivek Saxena | Print Article
> Report Ad
> 
> 
> Liberalism is a backwards ideology that invariably produces dirty politicians, dirty political tricks and even dirty city streets. Really dirty city streets, actually. So dirty, in fact, that one leftist city has had to hire a professional team just to keep its dirty streets clean.
> 
> That city is San Francisco, considered to be one of the most liberal metropolitans in America. According to the San Francisco Chronicle, the city’s streets are littered with so much feces that it’s had to invest in a so-called Poop Patrol whose job it’ll be to patrol the city in search of poop.
> 
> “We’re trying to be proactive. We’re actually out there looking for it,” director Mohammed Nuru of the San Francisco Public Works department, which will be responsible for operating the patrol, said.
> 
> Why is such a proactive approach required? Because the city reportedly receives 65 calls every single day from local citizens who’ve encountered feces while strolling thrown downtown San Francisco. Like the city’s leftist mayor, London Breed, noted earlier this summer, the city is drowning in poop.
> 
> “There is more feces on the sidewalks than I’ve ever seen growing up here. That is a huge problem and we are not just talking about from dogs — we’re talking about from humans,” she said last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just like a typical liberal Democrat, Breed doesn’t have a single clue how to rectify this dilemma.
> 
> “I’ve been talking to the Department of Public Works director on a regular basis, and I’m like, ‘What are we going to do about the poop?'” she said to the Chronicle. “He and I talked about coming up with some different solutions. I just want the city to be clean, and I want to make sure we’re providing the resources so that it can be.”
> 
> That’s fine, except that the mayor refuses to address the root culprit behind this crisis: The preponderance of homeless vagabonds and drug addicts in downtown San Francisco. And why does the city’s streets contain so many vagrants? Because of the city’s left-wing policies, of course.
> 
> 
> For instance, did you know that the city hands out needles to drug addicts? Why? To try to reduce the spread of HIV. Did you likewise know that the city’s left-wing government plans to install so-called “safe injection sites” for drug users?
> 
> Instead of cracking down on the city’s growing army of troublemakers, the metropolitan’s leftist government has repeatedly chosen to essentially incentivize even more debauchery, all in a bid to be more “compassionate” and “tolerant.”
> 
> Now guess who gets to pay for all this via their tax dollars and also via having to sidestep poop whenever in downtown San Francisco? The city’s roughly 870,000 citizens. Ain’t liberalism grand



Because the plight of the homeless keeps you up at night.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> unlike you I actually love America.


Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> Because the plight of the homeless keeps you up at night.


With all the money Ca has, as you say, the homeless shouldn't be a problem to fix.
We can't take care of our own and yet we spend billions on people who shouldn't be here.
Sanctuary State, remember?
Moonbean's idea.


----------



## gkrent

What I got right in Pink (and the ones I missed were close!):

Air Force vs. *Colorado
Duke* vs. Ohio St.
_Florida St. vs. Vanderbilt (1-0 FS)_
*George Washington *vs. Pacific
Illinois St. vs. *Cal St. Northridge (2-2 tie)
James Madison *vs. Dayton (1-2 Dayton)
*Michigan* vs. Boston U.
Navy vs. *North Carolina St. 
North Carolina* vs. Illinois
*Notre Dame *vs. Central Mich.
*Tennessee* vs. St. John's (NY)
UC Irvine vs. *Southern California*


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Some of us liberals are armed too....


----------



## Mystery Train

Move it to the Off Topic forum guys.  Seriously.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Mystery Train said:


> Move it to the Off Topic forum guys.  Seriously.


Sorry, I am out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry, I am out.


You and MaP are like two brothers who argue all the time on a road trip in the back of the station wagon.
Im the dad in the front seat


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I am flame war approved.  I am locked and loaded and ready to shoot.


The girl at USC and the instagram post.
You cant just half ass your way through that.
Spill the beans, Barney.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Mystery Train said:


> Move it to the Off Topic forum guys.  Seriously.


There's nothing to really talk about until we see some games.
Yesterday was Ho-hum.
This is just pre-game banter.

If you have something I missed, lets hear it.
Im ready to go full metal soccer talk ASAP.


----------



## Justafan

Sheriff Joe said:


> With all the money Ca has, as you say, the homeless shouldn't be a problem to fix.
> We can't take care of our own and yet we spend billions on people who shouldn't be here.
> Sanctuary State, remember?
> Moonbean's idea.


California has had illegal immigration for over 100 years and yet somehow, miraculously, beside that overwhelming obstacle, we’ve managed to become the richest state in the country.  Hmm.  

Let me see, which states follow California on the list: Texas, New York, and Florida.  OMFG, four miracles in a row! How’d they do that?

If you want to get in shape I suggest you go up to the guy with the shredded abs and ask him how he did it.  People should be asking California for advice.  

This is akin to states like Maine, Rhode Island, and Montana telling Alabama how to do college football.  You know what Alabama would say right?  5 Naty’s in 10 years, best coach on the planet signed for the next 10 years, top recruiting class after top recruiting class, Tua at QB.  Thanks for your concern ME, RI, MT, but we’ll be just fine.


----------



## Mystery Train

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry, I am out.


 

There's something special about the start of a new season.  Everyone is hopeful.  Everyone (mostly) is healthy.  All the excitement and anticipation of a great challenge ahead... no reason we can't all enjoy our common bond over the beautiful game... and talk a little _good natured _soccer smack (if that's your thing) without focusing on ideological differences.   

Good luck to those with players in the games, and for those without, at least we get to enjoy the product on the field without the stress.


----------



## gkrent

I have my ESPN + account all dialed in, Ricky!!  Can't wait!  Wonder if the Tech game will be streamed as well....


----------



## gkrent

LASTMAN14 said:


> Any good match ups or games of interest today?


These matches will be interesting to people on these forums:

Friday
Cal St. Fullerton vs. *BYU 
California* vs. Utah Valley
*California Baptist* vs. Loyola (Md.) (notable because this is first year in D1 for Cal Baptist)
#Drake vs. *San Francisco
Florida* vs. Washington
*#Georgetown* vs. Georgia
Kansas vs. *Pepperdine*
Monmouth vs. *NJIT
Oregon* vs. Stony Brook
Oregon St. vs. *Clemson *
_Penn St. vs. West Virginia _
*Portland* vs. Northern Ariz.
_Rice vs. Texas _
*Rutgers* vs. Delaware
*#Sacramento St.* vs. UC Santa Barbara
*San Diego St.* vs. New Mexico State
San Jose St. vs. *Santa Clara
South Carolina* vs. Fordham
*TCU* vs. Alabama
*Texas Tech* vs. New Mexico
UC Davis vs. *Stanford 
UC Riverside* vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
*UCLA* vs. Long Beach St.
*Virginia* vs. Colgate
*Virginia Tech *vs. San Diego
*Washington St*. vs. Seattle


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I have my ESPN + account all dialed in, Ricky!!  Can't wait!  Wonder if the Tech game will be streamed as well....


I was going to go to both games but had something come up and couldnt go.
My sister is driving up from Arkansas to see the game, ..hope they dont lay an egg.
Its only about a 4-1/2 hr drive for them. (which is no big deal for those people down there lol)
I cant believe my girl is a senior, wow it goes quick.

Im finger crossing the Red Raider game is streamed too.


----------



## gkrent

Why do the Ivy's start so late?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Why do the Ivy's start so late?


Deep state indoctrination classes run longer than expected?


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Deep state indoctrination classes run longer than expected?


I thought it was because they were too busy with the "good ole' boys" club meetings.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I have my ESPN + account all dialed in, Ricky!!  Can't wait!  Wonder if the Tech game will be streamed as well....


Texas Tech has a one day pass for their coverage for 6.95.


----------



## socalkdg

Best way to watch UCLA women's soccer this year.   Sling?   Any other options?


----------



## Dos Equis

gkrent said:


> Why do the Ivy's start so late?


League rules control start, duration, length of season. Not to mention individual school policies and budgets restrictions. Probably the only D1 league where they are scholar’s first, then athletes. There are a few top academic D1 schools that expect you to balance both, and understand academics come first occasionally, but most (not all) places giving out $ expect the athlete part to come first. 

Yet another thing to consider for those reading this “college recruiting” sub-forum. Is it time for a pure college soccer sub-forum?


----------



## LASTMAN14

gkrent said:


> These matches will be interesting to people on these forums:
> 
> Friday
> Cal St. Fullerton vs. *BYU
> California* vs. Utah Valley
> *California Baptist* vs. Loyola (Md.) (notable because this is first year in D1 for Cal Baptist)
> #Drake vs. *San Francisco
> Florida* vs. Washington
> *#Georgetown* vs. Georgia
> Kansas vs. *Pepperdine*
> Monmouth vs. *NJIT
> Oregon* vs. Stony Brook
> Oregon St. vs. *Clemson *
> _Penn St. vs. West Virginia _
> *Portland* vs. Northern Ariz.
> _Rice vs. Texas _
> *Rutgers* vs. Delaware
> *#Sacramento St.* vs. UC Santa Barbara
> *San Diego St.* vs. New Mexico State
> San Jose St. vs. *Santa Clara
> South Carolina* vs. Fordham
> *TCU* vs. Alabama
> *Texas Tech* vs. New Mexico
> UC Davis vs. *Stanford
> UC Riverside* vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
> *UCLA* vs. Long Beach St.
> *Virginia* vs. Colgate
> *Virginia Tech *vs. San Diego
> *Washington St*. vs. Seattle


the UCLA vs LB would be a fun local game to watch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> the UCLA vs LB would be a fun local game to watch.


LB is a pretty good team year to year. Good coach as well.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> LB is a pretty good team year to year. Good coach as well.


Totally agree. They get a lot of local players and quite a few homegrown ones.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> Totally agree. They get a lot of local players and quite a few homegrown ones.


Always a good game when they play Fullerton.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> Always a good game when they play Fullerton.


I bet. With heavy Cali rosters on both sides I’d think these players know each other well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> I bet. With heavy Cali rosters on both sides I’d think these players know each other well.


The coaches are buddies as well.


----------



## GoWest

Justafan said:


> This is akin to states like Maine, Rhode Island, and Montana telling Alabama how to do college football.


Well, as far as football, I would probably include Stanford, UCLA and U$C amongst, you know, Maine, RI and MT telling Bama how to do college football. Just saying....oh no you diiiinnnt


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> The coaches are buddies as well.


Sorry I’m in the desert having cocktails. Missed this...


----------



## CaliKlines

Any score on the Long Beach State game?


----------



## surfrider

What a joke


----------



## Mystery Train

CaliKlines said:


> Any score on the Long Beach State game?


1-0 UCLA.  Final


----------



## LASTMAN14

Mystery Train said:


> 1-0 UCLA.  Final


Wow! That’s close!


----------



## CaliKlines

Mystery Train said:


> 1-0 UCLA.  Final


Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> What a joke


What was?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> What was?


Here’s one...”I got a new dog. He’s a paranoid retriever. He brings back everything because he’s not sure what I threw him."


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LASTMAN14 said:


> Here’s one...”I got a new dog. He’s a paranoid retriever. He brings back everything because he’s not sure what I threw him."


I wasnt asking. Why do you think I was asking?
I wasnt asking, was I?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wasnt asking. Why do you think I was asking?
> I wasnt asking, was I?


What you’d say? I love Steven Wright.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Never seen a more last second win in soccer at any level.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> What a joke


You are a serious joke.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Never seen a more last second win in soccer at any level.


You know that there is overtime in college right?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> What a joke


Haters gonna hate a BruWins will be in Cary in December.  Can you seriously say the same.


----------



## Glen

gkrent said:


> I thought it was because they were too busy with the "good ole' boys" club meetings.


How did Pepperdine do yesterday?  I was stuck in my meetings, so I missed the game.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Glen said:


> How did Pepperdine do yesterday?  I was stuck in my meetings, so I missed the game.


I didn't see the game, but the Waves lost 1-0 in Kansas.
Pepperdine will be playing in Texas tomorrow...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Glen said:


> How did Pepperdine do yesterday?  I was stuck in my meetings, so I missed the game.


They lost their first game to a team they should have beaten.
Happens every year it seems.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Arizona lost too.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> They lost their first game to a team they should have beaten.
> Happens every year it seems.


Plenty of time to get it together before September 7th.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Plenty of time to get it together before September 7th.


Last year they lost on the road to DePaul.
This was not a big surprise to me.
They always start with a solid defense but dont figure out how to score until they get a few games in.


----------



## MakeAPlay

It’s a long season.  Every game matters but one loss isn’t bad this early.  I think $C lost their first two games in their national championship season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Last year they lost on the road to DePaul.
> This was not a big surprise to me.
> They always start with a solid defense but dont figure out how to score until they get a few games in.


Last season turned into a pretty decent year for the Waves.   Don’t sleep on BYU. Getting a top 3 seed is critical in the tournament.


----------



## CaliKlines

Ricky Fandango said:


> They lost their first game to a team they should have beaten.
> Happens every year it seems.


Beyond the box score, how’d they look? Did you see some positive takeaways for the next game?


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> It’s a long season.  Every game matters but one loss isn’t bad this early.  I think $C lost their first two games in their national championship season.


SC also lost to Kansas early in the season last year.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Haters gonna hate a BruWins will be in Cary in December.  Can you seriously say the same.


The joke is you for assuming what I was referring to. It wasn’t about UCLA’s hustle on the last play. It was the fact that instead of just kicking it over the end line to kill the clock the defender turned into mace trying to clear it wide. Situational awareness that is taught at u 12


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Plenty of time to get it together before September 7th.


How UCLA look?


----------



## Kicknit22

Mystery Train said:


> 1-0 UCLA.  Final


I know it’s early, but WOW! Not impressed by the start.  UCLA did what great teams typically do, win despite poor showing from many.  Fleming was more than handled by LB. Nobody jumped off the page as a superior player as far as I’m concerned. LB played a primarily defensive game, and did very well at it.  If not for a huge blunder by the ASU center back, game would  have ended in a tie. SECONDS LEFT, CLEAR THE F-ing BALL!  As useless the mids and forwards were for UCLA, I was waiting for #5 to come up and win it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

CaliKlines said:


> Beyond the box score, how’d they look? Did you see some positive takeaways for the next game?


The defense is solid as always. Kansas scored on a mistake off a punt and finished what was really their only good chance, but pepperdine really controlled the midfield.
I see a pattern early in every season where the team is set to go on defense but it takes awhile for the offense to figure it out.
Its a creative process that will come around. Lots of talent.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Last season turned into a pretty decent year for the Waves.   Don’t sleep on BYU. Getting a top 3 seed is critical in the tournament.


Pepperdine won the conference back to back for the first time in program history last season.
Its going to be a real battle to make it three in a row.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Glen said:


> SC also lost to Kansas early in the season last year.


Its tough to travel and win, especially to start the season on the road.
Things will sort out.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> How UCLA look?


Like the first game playing without several starters.  They had moments of brilliance, moments of rust and moments where they look like a top 2 team.  At the end of the day they won, nobody got hurt and they figured some things out and rested some people before a big road trip.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pepperdine won the conference back to back for the first time in program history last season.
> Its going to be a real battle to make it three in a row.


They will be fine.  I’m looking forward to the annual battle.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> You know that there is overtime in college right?


 Of course.  Meant to say in regulation.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its tough to travel and win, especially to start the season on the road.
> Things will sort out.


I saw that your player was the highest rated player for the game by InStat. 82% pass completion.  14/18 challenges won.  6/8 tackles won and 17 ball recoveries.  Quite the game for her.  Definitely needs some help because that is a winning effort.


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> I saw that your player was the highest rated player for the game by InStat. 82% pass completion.  14/18 challenges won.  6/8 tackles won and 17 ball recoveries.  Quite the game for her.  Definitely needs some help because that is a winning effort.


Great stats.  Are those public?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Great stats.  Are those public?


I PM’d you.


----------



## surfrider

Glen said:


> Great stats.  Are those public?


No need to be secretive.  Regurgitated from a twitter post from Chris Henderson.  Credit where credit is due.  He is very worth a follow  @chris_awk


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> I know it’s early, but WOW! Not impressed by the start.  UCLA did what great teams typically do, win despite poor showing from many.  Fleming was more than handled by LB. Nobody jumped off the page as a superior player as far as I’m concerned. LB played a primarily defensive game, and did very well at it.  If not for a huge blunder by the ASU center back, game would  have ended in a tie. SECONDS LEFT, CLEAR THE F-ing BALL!  As useless the mids and forwards were for UCLA, I was waiting for #5 to come up and win it.


Interesting take.  They dominated the stat sheet  held 69% possession and had the top 5 rated players by InStat?  If they play that way every game they won’t make the tournament.  Did you not see Long Beach playing with everyone behind the ball?  Did you not see a team that normally attempts to possess the ball play pure unadulterated kickball?  Did you hear Mauricio telling his team to slow it down the whole second half?  Personally I’m not worried.  When they score early and teams are forced to play soccer they slice them up like salami.  They know that everyone other than Stanford is going to play them that way.  Not a big deal.  They had a MAC Hermann candidate that did play at all and the first XI was missing 4 starters.  The ladies feel like they can get it done when they need to.   At the end of the day they won, nobody got hurt and they are headed into a big road trip feeling confident.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> No need to be secretive.  Regurgitated from a twitter post from Chris Henderson.  Credit where credit is due.  He is very worth a follow  @chris_awk


Do you just wake up with a stick up your ass or are you just a Mitch?  You obviously are a pu$$y so why bother?  Nothing better to do or are you just a bitter bitch?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Do you just wake up with a stick up your ass or are you just a Mitch?


Simply sharing information that others might be interested in.  That’s why people read this forum


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Interesting take...they had the top 5 rated players by InStat?


Truly interesting that the top rated player per InStat was the UCLA goalkeeper.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Do you just wake up with a stick up your ass or are you just a Mitch?  You obviously are a pu$$y so why bother?  Nothing better to do or are you just a bitter bitch?


No. I wake up as a perfectly normal person who enjoys good soccer   You on the other hand wake up as a supreme Dick. Have a nice day


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I saw that your player was the highest rated player for the game by *InStat.* 82% pass completion.  14/18 challenges won.  6/8 tackles won and 17 ball recoveries.  Quite the game for her.  Definitely needs some help because that is a winning effort.


Thanks for the Instat info.
I had never seen that site before.


----------



## turftoe

Some interesting matchups today...

Texas Tech v Pepperdine 

Oregon v Clemson

Villanova v LSU

North Carolina v Ohio State


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> No need to be secretive.  Regurgitated from a twitter post from Chris Henderson.  Credit where credit is due.  He is very worth a follow  @chris_awk


Thanks for the twitter link.
Good follow.


----------



## surfrider

turftoe said:


> Some interesting matchups today...
> 
> Texas Tech v Pepperdine
> 
> Oregon v Clemson
> 
> Villanova v LSU
> 
> North Carolina v Ohio State


----------



## surfrider

Colorado v Colorado State today is a huge in state rivalry that is always a good game


----------



## Kicknit22

MakeAPlay said:


> Interesting take.  They dominated the stat sheet  held 69% possession and had the top 5 rated players by InStat?  If they play that way every game they won’t make the tournament.  Did you not see Long Beach playing with everyone behind the ball?  Did you not see a team that normally attempts to possess the ball play pure unadulterated kickball?  Did you hear Mauricio telling his team to slow it down the whole second half?  Personally I’m not worried.  When they score early and teams are forced to play soccer they slice them up like salami.  They know that everyone other than Stanford is going to play them that way.  Not a big deal.  They had a MAC Hermann candidate that did play at all and the first XI was missing 4 starters.  The ladies feel like they can get it done when they need to.   At the end of the day they won, nobody got hurt and they are headed into a big road trip feeling confident.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Oh, trust me, not worried about the Bruins at all.  Like I said, LB played defensively (behind the ball) the entire game.  Honestly surprised that the % posession by UCLA wasn’t higher.  They just didn’t look good with it, at all.   I’m a fan.  Just describing what I saw.


----------



## turftoe

Add Duke v Illinois to the list as Illinois carries a 2-1 lead into the break at half.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks for the Instat info.
> I had never seen that site before.


 Where is this site?  Link?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Where is this site?  Link?


https://screenshots.firefox.com/hT0do33G6BO26JQt/twitter.com


----------



## surfrider

Colorado v Colorado state 0-0 not great for the Buffs.  They have hi hopes but this is not how they wanted to get started


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Pep got dominated by the Red Raiders.
No excuses.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pep got dominated by the Red Raiders.
> No excuses.


I missed the first 5 minutes of the game due to issues with the feed.   I heard it was a counter. 

The rest of game left me feeling I like Harbo in the middle with settles  but I think #6 could breath some life into the 10. 

I admit I’m panicking and I’ll see if I can get an appointment with a psychiatrist for a prescription of some kind if anti anxiety pill.

Speed, Ricky, lion, I’ll be the parent that looks dazed and confused next weekend.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I missed the first 5 minutes of the game due to issues with the feed.   I heard it was a counter.
> 
> The rest of game left me feeling I like Harbo in the middle with settles  but I think #6 could breath some life into the 10.
> 
> I admit I’m panicking and I’ll see if I can get an appointment with a psychiatrist for a prescription of some kind if anti anxiety pill.
> 
> Speed, Ricky, lion, I’ll be the parent that looks dazed and confused next weekend.


We got a long way to go, but right now, the three peat looks like a must.


----------



## CaliKlines

surfrider said:


> Colorado v Colorado state 0-0 not great for the Buffs.  They have hi hopes but this is not how they wanted to get started


Early rivalry games are tough to predict. They can go either way, even when one side is more advanced than the other.


----------



## Swoosh

Kicknit22 said:


> Oh, trust me, not worried about the Bruins at all.  Like I said, LB played defensively (behind the ball) the entire game.  Honestly surprised that the % posession by UCLA wasn’t higher.  They just didn’t look good with it, at all.   I’m a fan.  Just describing what I saw.


UCLA had the ball, but Long Beach had the two one v ones in the game.  UCLA keeper had to come up BIG to keep her team from losing.  Will be interesting to see how other teams play UCLA moving forward.  I've only seen Long Beach play possession style, so I was surprised to see them change tactics.


----------



## gkrent

I did poorly on my Sunday calls (pink are correct)

Friday
Cal St. Fullerton vs. *BYU 
California* vs. Utah Valley
*California Baptist* vs. Loyola (Md.) (notable because this is first year in D1 for Cal Baptist)
#Drake vs. *San Francisco
Florida* vs. Washington
*#Georgetown* vs. Georgia
Kansas vs. *Pepperdine*
Monmouth vs. *NJIT
Oregon* vs. Stony Brook
Oregon St. vs. *Clemson *
_Penn St. vs. West Virginia _
Pittsburgh vs. Ohio
*Portland* vs. Northern Ariz.
_Rice vs. Texas _
*Rutgers* vs. Delaware
*#Sacramento St.* vs. UC Santa Barbara
*San Diego St.* vs. New Mexico State
San Jose St. vs. *Santa Clara*
*TCU* vs. Alabama
*Texas Tech* vs. New Mexico
UC Davis vs. *Stanford 
UC Riverside* vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
*UCLA* vs. Long Beach St.
*Virginia* vs. Colgate
*Virginia Tech *vs. San Diego
_Washington St. vs. Seattle _

Sunday

Cal St. Fullerton vs. *St. Mary's (Cal.) 
Cal St. Northridge* vs. Northern Ariz.
*Colorado* vs. Colorado State
*Duke* vs. Illinois
#Georgia vs. *San Diego *
_James Madison vs. Maryland _
*Kansas* vs. South Dakota St.
*Long Beach St.* vs. SMU
*Michigan* vs. Western Michigan
*NJIT* vs. Long Island
Oregon vs. *Clemson 
Oregon St.* vs. Stony Brook
*Penn St. *vs. Duquesne
*South Carolina* vs. College of Charleston
*Tennessee* vs. George Mason
#*Texas A&M* vs. Loyola Marymount
Texas Tech vs. *Pepperdine*
*Virginia* vs. Cincinnati
_Virginia Tech vs. Georgetown _
#Wake Forest vs. Northwestern
*Washington St.* vs. Grand Canyon
Weber St. vs. *Utah *
#*West Virginia* vs. Arkansas


----------



## Mystery Train

gkrent said:


> I did poorly on my Sunday calls (pink are correct)
> 
> Friday
> Cal St. Fullerton vs. *BYU *
> *California* vs. Utah Valley
> *California Baptist* vs. Loyola (Md.) (notable because this is first year in D1 for Cal Baptist)
> #Drake vs. *San Francisco
> Florida* vs. Washington
> *#Georgetown* vs. Georgia
> Kansas vs. *Pepperdine*
> Monmouth vs. *NJIT
> Oregon* vs. Stony Brook
> Oregon St. vs. *Clemson *
> _Penn St. vs. West Virginia _
> Pittsburgh vs. Ohio
> *Portland* vs. Northern Ariz.
> _Rice vs. Texas _
> *Rutgers* vs. Delaware
> *#Sacramento St.* vs. UC Santa Barbara
> *San Diego St.* vs. New Mexico State
> San Jose St. vs. *Santa Clara*
> *TCU* vs. Alabama
> *Texas Tech* vs. New Mexico
> UC Davis vs. *Stanford *
> *UC Riverside* vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
> *UCLA* vs. Long Beach St.
> *Virginia* vs. Colgate
> *Virginia Tech *vs. San Diego
> _Washington St. vs. Seattle _
> 
> Sunday
> 
> Cal St. Fullerton vs. *St. Mary's (Cal.)
> Cal St. Northridge* vs. Northern Ariz.
> *Colorado* vs. Colorado State
> *Duke* vs. Illinois
> #Georgia vs. *San Diego *
> _James Madison vs. Maryland _
> *Kansas* vs. South Dakota St.
> *Long Beach St.* vs. SMU
> *Michigan* vs. Western Michigan
> *NJIT* vs. Long Island
> Oregon vs. *Clemson
> Oregon St.* vs. Stony Brook
> *Penn St. *vs. Duquesne
> *South Carolina* vs. College of Charleston
> *Tennessee* vs. George Mason
> #*Texas A&M* vs. Loyola Marymount
> Texas Tech vs. *Pepperdine*
> *Virginia* vs. Cincinnati
> _Virginia Tech vs. Georgetown _
> #Wake Forest vs. Northwestern
> *Washington St.* vs. Grand Canyon
> Weber St. vs. *Utah *
> #*West Virginia* vs. Arkansas


In your defense, I don't think many people would have predicted some of those upsets.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> UCLA had the ball, but Long Beach had the two one v ones in the game.  UCLA keeper had to come up BIG to keep her team from losing.  Will be interesting to see how other teams play UCLA moving forward.  I've only seen Long Beach play possession style, so I was surprised to see them change tactics.


Funny because I remember you saying the same thing last season and yet there they were in the National championship game.  They will be back.  Can you say the same?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I missed the first 5 minutes of the game due to issues with the feed.   I heard it was a counter.
> 
> The rest of game left me feeling I like Harbo in the middle with settles  but I think #6 could breath some life into the 10.
> 
> I admit I’m panicking and I’ll see if I can get an appointment with a psychiatrist for a prescription of some kind if anti anxiety pill.
> 
> Speed, Ricky, lion, I’ll be the parent that looks dazed and confused next weekend.


Don’t stress.  It’s a long season.  Pepperdine will be fine.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I missed the first 5 minutes of the game due to issues with the feed.   I heard it was a counter.
> 
> The rest of game left me feeling I like Harbo in the middle with settles  but I think #6 could breath some life into the 10.
> 
> I admit I’m panicking and I’ll see if I can get an appointment with a psychiatrist for a prescription of some kind if anti anxiety pill.
> 
> Speed, Ricky, lion, I’ll be the parent that looks dazed and confused next weekend.


No need to hit the panic button just yet GK. Your DD is playing great and made several awesome saves! We are definitely seeing the value of Visalli in the middle last year. Hard to replace that intensity, defense and playmaking...


----------



## SocalPapa

Don't want to read too much into a game vs UC Davis, but Stanford was missing Macario, was without the 4 players who just played in the U20 World Cup, and lost starting forward Madison Haley to an apparent groin injury during the game...and still won 5-0.  Their defenders had more goals (2) than their GK had saves (1).  This team is DEEP.


----------



## surfrider

SocalPapa said:


> Don't want to read too much into a game vs UC Davis, but Stanford was missing Macario, was without the 4 players who just played in the U20 World Cup, and lost starting forward Madison Haley to an apparent groin injury during the game...and still won 5-0.  Their defenders had more goals (2) than their GK had saves (1).  This team is DEEP.


What’s up with Macario?


----------



## surfrider

Santa Clara is legit.  Up 4-0 on Cal with 30 to play. Cal not playing Abi Kim and Miranda Nild


----------



## beachbum

Cal outclassed tonight.  Is Cal that bad or Santa Clara that good?


----------



## gkrent

beachbum said:


> Cal outclassed tonight.  Is Cal that bad or Santa Clara that good?


Both


----------



## Dubs

beachbum said:


> Cal outclassed tonight.  Is Cal that bad or Santa Clara that good?


I was really surprised by Cal's play.  They weren't first to any balls and were getting torched on the flanks over and over.  They looked slow and unskilled.  Agreed Santa Clara looked great.  Would the addition of Kim and Nild make up the 4 goal difference?  Not sure when the defense couldn't hang... nor could the midfield.


----------



## outside!

surfrider said:


> Santa Clara is legit.  Up 4-0 on Cal with 30 to play. Cal not playing Abi Kim and Miranda Nild


I am confused. Cal's website shows a win against Santa Clare 2-1 on Sunday, 8/20.
https://calbears.com/schedule.aspx?schedule=532


----------



## Dubs

outside! said:


> I am confused. Cal's website shows a win against Santa Clare 2-1 on Sunday, 8/20.
> https://calbears.com/schedule.aspx?schedule=532


That was last year


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Dubs said:


> I was really surprised by Cal's play.  They weren't first to any balls and were getting torched on the flanks over and over.  They looked slow and unskilled.  Agreed Santa Clara looked great.  Would the addition of Kim and Nild make up the 4 goal difference?  Not sure when the defense couldn't hang... nor could the midfield.


Agreed. And to add, how in the heck do you allow 1 goal by header, let alone 4??? Cal defenders just stood there and watched the ball get sent into the box as Santa Clara players just walked in, untouched, unadulterated and perfectly placed their head on each ball. No physicality whatsoever; not a jump to contest the header, a bump of a Santa Clara player, a post up or blocking move to prevent the Santa Clara player from getting a clean look at the ball. Lame.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Dubs said:


> That was last year


Well, if you don't like the result, just use last years. Top Drawer Soccer probably won't notice and then Cal will get ranked in the top 25.


----------



## Dubs

SpeedK1llz said:


> Agreed. And to add, how in the heck do you allow 1 goal by header, let alone 4??? Cal defenders just stood there and watched the ball get sent into the box as Santa Clara players just walked in, untouched, unadulterated and perfectly placed their head on each ball. No physicality whatsoever; not a jump to contest the header, a bump of a Santa Clara player, a post up or blocking move to prevent the Santa Clara player from getting a clean look at the ball. Lame.


Totally.  Each goal was scored in the exact same way.  No pressure on the player serving the ball and nobody marking far post.... 4 times!  That's a head scratcher.  They clearly weren't ready to play and got boat raced.  Then they proceeded to collect yellow cards like they were being dealt a poker hand.  I honestly thought they had more quality, more ahleticsm and speed (which Kim and Nild would provide if they played).  However,  if they play like this in the PAC 12, it will be a long losing season.


----------



## surfrider

Really wondering where Abi Kim was.   She played their first game and showed well. Didn’t see an injury.  That was a head scratcher.  The defense and goalkeeping left a lot to be desired


----------



## SocalPapa

surfrider said:


> What’s up with Macario?


Nothing's been mentioned publicly.  But my understanding is there were 8 players out with injury or illness for the Davis game.  So I'm hopeful it was only a minor/temporary health issue.  Too bad Ratcliff got away without discussing Macario's situation at all.  No way a Heisman Trophy candidate could miss a season opener without some discussion of it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> Nothing's been mentioned publicly.  But my understanding is there were 8 players out with injury or illness for the Davis game.  So I'm hopeful it was only a minor/temporary health issue.  Too bad Ratcliff got away without discussing Macario's situation at all.  No way a Heisman Trophy candidate could miss a season opener without some discussion of it.


She plays for Stanford’s Football team now?  She would be the first female Heisman candidate.  Bryce Love is going to get more carries IMHO though and might split the west coast vote.


----------



## surfrider

SocalPapa said:


> Nothing's been mentioned publicly.  But my understanding is there were 8 players out with injury or illness for the Davis game.  So I'm hopeful it was only a minor/temporary health issue.  Too bad Ratcliff got away without discussing Macario's situation at all.  No way a Heisman Trophy candidate could miss a season opener without some discussion of it.


Jeez...what are they doing in training that 8 players miss the opener.  I can see a rolled ankle or two but this wreaks of UNC a few years back with multiple ACLs in training


----------



## full90

I got a good dose of w college soccer this weekend! So fun. For those of you with kids playing: congrats and good luck. No matter the level college sports are awesome. 

Won’t be able to watch as much as i did this weekend but here are the ramblings of a know-nothing fan who likes teams that play soccer. 

Santa Clara looked LEGIT. I am not a JS fan at all but credit to that team. They looked in great form. Sanchez is a stud. Cal will prob be fine. They have a great roster (like always) and will have good games and then flame out in NCAA’s first or second round(like always). They have never won a second round game. Even with Alex Morgan. In rivalry games tho weird things happen. But scu was ready to play. 

Oregon-Clemson was awful awful soccer. And worse announcing. Pac-12 announcing just terrible. Clemson was somehow dominant and yet somehow lost. I hope both teams had off days and will improve but that was painful. 

Pepp surprising. Only saw a few minutes but looked disjointed. I’m sure they will be fine. Lots of talent and know one of frosh. She’s better than she played so expecting good things from waves. 

Lbsu UCLA fun game. UCLA missing some pieces and surprising to give up two breakaways but we all know how good they will be. No worries they are just class. Fleming is other worldly.  Lbsu has players will be fine. 

SDSU is young but has some young talent. May take some time but will be good. (And have a fam friend committed there and she’s a stud so that’s fun). Only saw a bit but they played hard and move the ball around. But young. Announcer said no senior starters and only 4 juniors start. 

Flipping thru my apps: saw Usd a little. Uber Fast up top but direct and not appealing soccer to me. 

Duke is not #3 team in country. Pre season ranking dumb and didn’t do them any favors. 

Couldnt get a feel for CU-CSU I’m short time i watched. Rivalry games tho= Weird. 

Overall so impressed with level of skill for so many players. The level of soccer just keeps improving. Technically and game savvy so fun to see. Again congrats to everyone parenting a kid in college soccer. So fun.


----------



## DefndrDad

I think someone said it earlier on this thread. The pac 12 network would do themselves wonders if they could actually figure out a contract with direct tv.


----------



## surfrider

DefndrDad said:


> I think someone said it earlier on this thread. The pac 12 network would do themselves wonders if they could actually figure out a contract with direct tv.


AT@T owns Direct Tv.....AT@T is a major sponsor of Pac12. They still can’t get it done.  Morons


----------



## MakeAPlay

DefndrDad said:


> I think someone said it earlier on this thread. The pac 12 network would do themselves wonders if they could actually figure out a contract with direct tv.


And get some decent announcers and referees!!


----------



## DefndrDad

MakeAPlay said:


> And get some decent announcers and referees!!


You are asking way too much there.


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> She plays for Stanford’s Football team now?  She would be the first female Heisman candidate.  Bryce Love is going to get more carries IMHO though and might split the west coast vote.


This wasn't a typo. I was commenting on the *difference *between how Mac Hermann candidates are treated vs Heisman candidates.  A coach of a Heisman candidate would never get away with failing to address the player's absence, while the coach of our Mac Hermann candidate just did.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> AT@T owns Direct Tv.....AT@T is a major sponsor of Pac12. They still can’t get it done.  Morons


Unfortunately I agree with you.  That’s a first.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> This wasn't a typo. I was commenting on the *difference *between how Mac Hermann candidates are treated vs Heisman candidates.  A coach of a Heisman candidate would never get away with failing to address the player's absence, while the coach of our Mac Hermann candidate just did.


Bryce Love still has a better chance.  I hope that the Raiders draft him.  He is special.


----------



## DefndrDad

Don’t even get me started on not being able to watch a football game that’s an hour away. Instead I am relegated to watch some crappy big 10 game. But in the Soccer realm, they have to be losing money and exposure by not televising pac 12 games soccer to at least half the SoCal population.   The schools are doing themselves a disservice.


----------



## outside!

surfrider said:


> AT@T owns Direct Tv.....AT@T is a major sponsor of Pac12. They still can’t get it done.  Morons


Disclaimer, I have DirectTV and have been fairly happy with it. Having said that, the management at DirectTV have been hard to work with since before the satellites even launched.


----------



## DefndrDad

outside! said:


> Disclaimer, I have DirectTV and have been fairly happy with it. Having said that, the management at DirectTV have been hard to work with since before the satellites even launched.


 I like DIRECTV. And a lot of people want the Sunday ticket. But then you’re not getting the pac 12 network.


----------



## gkrent

full90 said:


> I got a good dose of w college soccer this weekend! So fun. For those of you with kids playing: congrats and good luck. No matter the level college sports are awesome.
> 
> Won’t be able to watch as much as i did this weekend but here are the ramblings of a know-nothing fan who likes teams that play soccer.
> 
> Santa Clara looked LEGIT. I am not a JS fan at all but credit to that team. They looked in great form. Sanchez is a stud. Cal will prob be fine. They have a great roster (like always) and will have good games and then flame out in NCAA’s first or second round(like always). They have never won a second round game. Even with Alex Morgan. In rivalry games tho weird things happen. But scu was ready to play.
> 
> Oregon-Clemson was awful awful soccer. And worse announcing. Pac-12 announcing just terrible. Clemson was somehow dominant and yet somehow lost. I hope both teams had off days and will improve but that was painful.
> 
> Pepp surprising. Only saw a few minutes but looked disjointed. I’m sure they will be fine. Lots of talent and know one of frosh. She’s better than she played so expecting good things from waves.
> 
> Lbsu UCLA fun game. UCLA missing some pieces and surprising to give up two breakaways but we all know how good they will be. No worries they are just class. Fleming is other worldly.  Lbsu has players will be fine.
> 
> SDSU is young but has some young talent. May take some time but will be good. (And have a fam friend committed there and she’s a stud so that’s fun). Only saw a bit but they played hard and move the ball around. But young. Announcer said no senior starters and only 4 juniors start.
> 
> Flipping thru my apps: saw Usd a little. Uber Fast up top but direct and not appealing soccer to me.
> 
> Duke is not #3 team in country. Pre season ranking dumb and didn’t do them any favors.
> 
> Couldnt get a feel for CU-CSU I’m short time i watched. Rivalry games tho= Weird.
> 
> Overall so impressed with level of skill for so many players. The level of soccer just keeps improving. Technically and game savvy so fun to see. Again congrats to everyone parenting a kid in college soccer. So fun.


This is good stuff!  Keep it coming!


----------



## gkrent

Coaches Poll is different and probably more accurate story:


RankSchool1st VotesTotal PointsPrev.W-L-T1
*Stanford University *3487211-0-02
*UCLA *083521-0-03
*Penn State University *078042-0-04
*University Of North Carolina *077162-0-05
*University Of Florida *071972-0-06
*Florida State University*1 677102-0-07
*University Of Virginia *065282-0-08
*University Of Southern California *0544121-0-09
*Texas A&M University *0534112-0-010
*University Of South Carolina *048352-0-011
*Duke University *042531-1-012
*Santa Clara University *0372191-0-013
*University of Tennessee *0344252-0-014
*Princeton University *0315NR0-0-015
*Georgetown University *0298221-0-116
*North Carolina State University *0283201-0-017
*Baylor University *0276152-0-018
*University Of Kansas *0257NR2-0-019
*Northwestern University *0228RV2-0-020
*University of Notre Dame *0224142-0-021
*University Of Texas *0195171-0-022
*Washington State University *0180212-0-023
*University of Central Florida *0153160-0-024
*Auburn University *0135RV2-0-025
*West Virginia University *012890-1-1

Pepperdine falls off the big board and gets to hang with the "also received votes" pool of peasants including CSULB and UCI


----------



## full90

That's the RPI from last year. They won't release the first official RPI for a few weeks. Someone smarter than me can explain why..it has to do with sample size I believe. (And they should do the same for the coaches' ranking. No one knows anything yet so it skews it all weird. 1 and 2 games is not enough to know anything. But coaches ranking is used for media and promotion. RPI is used for the official stuff)


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> She plays for Stanford’s Football team now?  She would be the first female Heisman candidate.  Bryce Love is going to get more carries IMHO though and might split the west coast vote.


From what I hear on the Farm....there's a large framed, boar-looking poly kid who'll be blasting a few gaps open for that candidate


----------



## gkrent

full90 said:


> That's the RPI from last year. They won't release the first official RPI for a few weeks. Someone smarter than me can explain why..it has to do with sample size I believe. (And they should do the same for the coaches' ranking. No one knows anything yet so it skews it all weird. 1 and 2 games is not enough to know anything. But coaches ranking is used for media and promotion. RPI is used for the official stuff)


It does say "Through games Aug 21, 2018" on the NCAA RPI page who knows!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> It does say "Through games Aug 21, 2018" on the NCAA RPI page who knows!


The RPI doesn’t usually come out until week 4.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Coaches Poll is different and probably more accurate story:
> 
> 
> RankSchool1st VotesTotal PointsPrev.W-L-T1
> *Stanford University *3487211-0-02
> *UCLA *083521-0-03
> *Penn State University *078042-0-04
> *University Of North Carolina *077162-0-05
> *University Of Florida *071972-0-06
> *Florida State University*1 677102-0-07
> *University Of Virginia *065282-0-08
> *University Of Southern California *0544121-0-09
> *Texas A&M University *0534112-0-010
> *University Of South Carolina *048352-0-011
> *Duke University *042531-1-012
> *Santa Clara University *0372191-0-013
> *University of Tennessee *0344252-0-014
> *Princeton University *0315NR0-0-015
> *Georgetown University *0298221-0-116
> *North Carolina State University *0283201-0-017
> *Baylor University *0276152-0-018
> *University Of Kansas *0257NR2-0-019
> *Northwestern University *0228RV2-0-020
> *University of Notre Dame *0224142-0-021
> *University Of Texas *0195171-0-022
> *Washington State University *0180212-0-023
> *University of Central Florida *0153160-0-024
> *Auburn University *0135RV2-0-025
> *West Virginia University *012890-1-1
> 
> Pepperdine falls off the big board and gets to hang with the "also received votes" pool of peasants including CSULB and UCI



The love where my team is sitting. Better to be #2 until December 3rd.  Less pressure.  Good luck to all except those guys across town and may they remain injury free.


----------



## SocalPapa

gkrent said:


> It does say "Through games Aug 21, 2018" on the NCAA RPI page who knows!


It also says Stanford has 24 wins already.


----------



## Zerodenero

gkrent said:


> Why do the Ivy's start so late?





Dos Equis said:


> League rules control start, duration, length of season. Not to mention individual school policies and budgets restrictions. Probably the only D1 league where they are scholar’s first, then athletes. There are a few top academic D1 schools that expect you to balance both, and understand academics come first occasionally, but most (not all) places giving out $ expect the athlete part to come first.


Based on feedback from her coach, DD was on track to get minutes this weekend in their double header season opener in DC. That was until faculty put the kibosh w/a no travel restriction for freshman due to school "orientation".

Well....given the litmus test they have on Sunday (_against a top 25 ranked, academic D1_)...... the self imposed, "_school policy and budget restrictions_"  went flying out the door, and a couple players will now make the game. 

Winning matters.... Even in the Ivy's


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Based on feedback from her coach, DD was on track to get minutes this weekend in their double header season opener in DC. That was until faculty put the kibosh w/a no travel restriction for freshman due to school "orientation".
> 
> Well....given the litmus test they have on Sunday (_against a top 25 ranked, academic D1_)...... the self imposed, "_school policy and budget restrictions_"  went flying out the door, and a couple players will now make the game.
> 
> Winning matters.... Even in the Ivy's


Monu'ia.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Monu'ia.


Maruru, malo aupito and Mahalo


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Maruru, malo aupito and Mahalo


You still up for the Brown game?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> You still up for the Brown game?


You still up for the Pepperdine/UCLA game?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> You still up for the Pepperdine/UCLA game?


Im going to every game I can physically get to this year.
Its my kid's senior season.
I'll be there early.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> You still up for the Brown game?


Roger that!!....Is there a pre-game warm up spot for normal folk round yonder?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Roger that!!....Is there a pre-game warm up spot for normal folk round yonder?


Ill be in the Cantina at Cafe Habana prolly about 1:30


----------



## gkrent

SocalPapa said:


> I also says Stanford has 24 wins already.


Ok ok it’s been a busy day!


----------



## outside!

DefndrDad said:


> I like DIRECTV. And a lot of people want the Sunday ticket. But then you’re not getting the pac 12 network.


Does anybody know a way of getting the PAC 12 network temporarily with changing cable providers?


----------



## younothat

outside! said:


> Does anybody know a way of getting the PAC 12 network temporarily with changing cable providers?


Sling TV: Sports Extra package


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> Does anybody know a way of getting the PAC 12 network temporarily with changing cable providers?


With the Pac-12 App on an IOS device and an Apple TV you can mirror the stream to you TV.  I think there is a way to do this with Android devices as well.


----------



## soccer661

SLING!! All PAC 12 and also has some ACC and SEC....lots of good soccer to watch!
We've been getting it for the fall season- a few months- and then cancel it afterwards.


----------



## CaliKlines

outside! said:


> Does anybody know a way of getting the PAC 12 network temporarily with changing cable providers?





younothat said:


> Sling TV: Sports Extra package


O,
I imagine that you meant to say “without changing cable suppliers”, but if you determine it’s time to make a switch, I will highly recommend DISH network. It has Pac12 and their hardware is very advanced. For example, Netflix is channel 370 on the remote. You can use AmazonAlexa to change channels or speak directly to the remote. Huge DVR that records all prime time shows automatically. Game finder to help you track your favorite teams. About a year ago, I switched from DirecTv to Sling (for 6 months) and although the price was awesome, it lacked in content and a consistent quality picture. It wasn’t horrible, just not great. DISH with the Hopper 3 has been a great addition.


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://uclabruins.com/news/2018/8/22/womens-soccer-mace-fleming-called-into-national-team-duty.aspx

I love a challenging road trip.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> https://uclabruins.com/news/2018/8/22/womens-soccer-mace-fleming-called-into-national-team-duty.aspx
> 
> I love a challenging road trip.


I just saw that as well!! Congrats to JF and HM!  Yes--you guys will be fine (side note--Florida missing a Canadian NT as well) & Stanford missing TD...should be interesting come those Qualifiers if all these girls missing tho...it was more balanced with just possibly one UCLA and one Stanford...if HM is out too for UCLA-- holy smokes...


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> I just saw that as well!! Congrats to JF and HM!  Yes--you guys will be fine (side note--Florida missing a Canadian NT as well) & Stanford missing TD...should be interesting come those Qualifiers if all these girls missing tho...it was more balanced with just possibly one UCLA and one Stanford...if HM is out too for UCLA-- holy smokes...



Fortunately these are the 2 deepest teams in the land.  Weirdly I think that they will be better for it come tournament time.  Man down WOMAN UP!!


----------



## Mom Taxi

soccer661 said:


> SLING!! All PAC 12 and also has some ACC and SEC....lots of good soccer to watch!
> We've been getting it for the fall season- a few months- and then cancel it afterwards.


Are these games available On Demand if you're not able to watch them live, or do you need to subscribe to Sling's DVR service and record them to watch later?


----------



## surfrider

Still no word on Macario ‘s absence????


----------



## soccer661

Mom Taxi said:


> Are these games available On Demand if you're not able to watch them live, or do you need to subscribe to Sling's DVR service and record them to watch later?



So we do have Sling's DVR service, so we can record and watch later...but if you don't have the DVR -- Sling will replay games thru the week, sometimes a few times-- you just have to check the schedule ahead of time to see what's playing & when....


----------



## turftoe

And if you have a Roku (available at Best Buy) the Sling service is built into it, at its remote control 

(Just an alternate way to use it - and it works well)


----------



## Mom Taxi

soccer661 said:


> So we do have Sling's DVR service, so we can record and watch later...but if you don't have the DVR -- Sling will replay games thru the week, sometimes a few times-- you just have to check the schedule ahead of time to see what's playing & when....


Thanks!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Georgetown is better than Duke.


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Georgetown is better than Duke.


Especially now that Georgetown has Stanford graduate transfer Kyra Carusa.


----------



## SocalPapa

surfrider said:


> Still no word on Macario ‘s absence????


Not that I've seen, but she showed up for team photo day today and looked healthy, so I'm guessing she'll play tomorrow.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> Georgetown is better than Duke.





SocalPapa said:


> Especially now that Georgetown has Stanford graduate transfer Kyra Carusa.


Common y'all....I'm already havin heebie-jeebies 

Careful what you ask for girlfriend (dd)....it's time to G!!!


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Georgetown is better than Duke.


Not today. They were equall.  Both sides had plenty of opportunities. Neither could finish. Really poor


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Not today. They were equall.  Both sides had plenty of opportunities. Neither could finish. Really poor


Being better doesn’t always equate to a win.  I’m just impressed that a private university with such academic heft without the benefit of a P5 conference or a California location could continue to put out consistently good teams.  It speaks volumes about the coaching staff.  

That one save by AS for Georgetown on Ella Stevens’ point blank range shot was incredible.


----------



## SocalPapa

surfrider said:


> Not today. They were equall.  Both sides had plenty of opportunities. Neither could finish. Really poor


39 shots (19 on goal) between the two teams and double goose eggs.  Wow.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

SocalPapa said:


> Not that I've seen, but she showed up for team photo day today and looked healthy, so I'm guessing she'll play tomorrow.



I attended the Stanford v. Davis game.  Macario was in uniform and doing 1 on 1 ball skills with the trainer before kickoff.  She stood with the team during the match but never stepped out of her tennis shoes.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ill be in the Cantina at Cafe Habana prolly about 1:30


Sorry gents....stuck in the OC today. Enjoy the pre-game and main event today.

I've got the BU crew by winning by 2


----------



## MakeAPlay

Why the heck would $C schedule Cal Poly?  They are going to find Florida and Florida State a little more challenging.


----------



## outside!

Good luck to all the players this weekend.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Are Indiana and Georgia this bad. Watched quite a bit of this game (only because better games aren’t on yet) and I was left wanting, so I made a cocktail before 5PM.


----------



## MakeAPlay

That Stanford game was like watching eye surgery on the Surgery Channel.  You knew what was going to happen but you kept turning your head yet continuing to watch.  They sure are a deep team when you can sit a full national team player, the College Cup MOP, and two other College Cup starters.  Must be nice....


----------



## GoWest

LASTMAN14 said:


> Are Indiana and Georgia this bad.


Yup. On par with Oregon State and Arizona. Mind numbing to watch.


----------



## Kicknit22

GoWest said:


> Yup. On par with Oregon State and Arizona. Mind numbing to watch.


Or SDSU and USD.


----------



## turftoe

Best of luck to the Bruins at Penn State today. Hoping for a PAC 12 statement game. 1:00 ESPN-U.


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Best of luck to the Bruins at Penn State today. Hoping for a PAC 12 statement game. 1:00 ESPN-U.


I’d say winning without Mace and without Fleming in the second half makes a statement.  Come November they are going to be a tough out.  I only know of one team that can match them player for player.  Once they get into game shape look out!


----------



## MakeAPlay

I’m officially a Pepperdine fan for the next 24 hours.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> I’m officially a Pepperdine fan for the next 24 hours.


Right there with ya. Go waves.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I’m officially a Pepperdine fan for the next 24 hours.


Don’t lie MAP. You’ve always been a fan...


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Don’t lie MAP. You’ve always been a fan...


You got me.  I love the Waves except one day a year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Good luck to all of the SoCal girls playing today.  Shout out to Pepperdine.  Let’s get it done today!


----------



## Dubs

You gotta admit Penn State is a pretty decent side.   But seriously tho... what's up with their keeper?  She was not playing very smart.


----------



## turftoe

They're a very good side - keeper had a game where she'd probably like a couple moments back, as would their cb, but they'll notch those lessons and move forward. Ucla looks real  good, misses Mace and the havoc she creates, but similarly will be better in the long run having these tough games early in their schedule. Was a Fun game to watch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> You gotta admit Penn State is a pretty decent side.   But seriously tho... what's up with their keeper?  She was not playing very smart.


They are more than a decent side.  UCLA is just better even without two first team All-Americans and full WNT players.

If I haven’t said it before I will say it again at the highest levels the best keepers have excellent feet.  The two best keepers with their feet in college soccer right now are UCLA and Florida’s keepers without question.  There are plenty of good shot stoppers but in order to control a game with possession you need a keeper with great foot skills.  

Fast fact UCLA was only outpossessed once all year and that was in the national championship game.  It was close too.  Stanford was only outpossessed once and it was the first game against UCLA.  Both excellent sides.  They are a lot closer in ability than many believe...


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> They're a very good side - keeper had a game where she'd probably like a couple moments back, as would their cb, but they'll notch those lessons and move forward. Ucla looks real  good, misses Mace and the havoc she creates, but similarly will be better in the long run having these tough games early in their schedule. Was a Fun game to watch.


Just imagine if they had Pugh too.


----------



## Glen

The Buffs lose a player.  http://www.buffzone.com/buffzone-blogs/ci_32095091/senior-alex-vidger-dismissed-from-cu-buffs-soccer


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> The Buffs lose a player.  http://www.buffzone.com/buffzone-blogs/ci_32095091/senior-alex-vidger-dismissed-from-cu-buffs-soccer


Sounds serious.


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Just imagine if they had Pugh too.


The commentators in the Stanford game kept comparing Sophia Smith to Pugh.  Ignoring what Pugh has done since her 18th birthday, what do you think of the comparison at this stage?


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Just imagine if they had Pugh too.


Yeah... Pugh would be dope to watch at UCLA.  I think that would put them over the top of Stanford.  Even without her, it will be great to watch Stanford UCLA match up.  I did really enjoy watching the Penn State game.  Excellent to have that match up so early on.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> The commentators in the Stanford game kept comparing Sophia Smith to Pugh.  Ignoring what Pugh has done since her 18th birthday, what do you think of the comparison at this stage?


She is similar but from what I have seen less technical than Pugh.  I think playing with the technical Stanford attack will help develop more layers to her game.  Dibiasi is a soccer genius and Cat is so clever with the ball.  McGrady creates opportunities.  She will have a chance to improve immensely if she takes it.

Stanford is much better than the U20 team...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Tough game for Pepperdine.


----------



## Kicknit22

Kicknit22 said:


> Or SDSU and USD.


The sad thing about this, being a SD Homer myself, is that these are great institutions.  Very desirable accross the country, as well as for hundreds of local talent every year.  Yet, both absolutely suck at recruiting.  Lieberman needs a couple years to right the ever sinking ship that Greenwood left listing in the bay.  But Friesen??? If he’s as good a coach as I’ve been told, or read, he needs to step in and handle it. The peeps he’s relying on now, haven’t a clue.  JMO


----------



## full90

Kicknit22 said:


> The sad thing about this, being a SD Homer myself, is that these are great institutions.  Very desirable accross the country, as well as for hundreds of local talent every year.  Yet, both absolutely suck at recruiting.  Lieberman needs a couple years to right the ever sinking ship that Greenwood left listing in the bay.  But Friesen??? If he’s as good a coach as I’ve been told, or read, he needs to step in and handle it. The peeps he’s relying on now, haven’t a clue.  JMO



Hmm I don’t know about that. We were regular attendees a few seasons ago and they rolled folks. They had studs. They had Pruitt who left for usc and another kid in national pool who also left. For most midmajors losing key kids like that takes a toll and leaves holes. But their talent was on par with anyone back when I was a regular. I went last week and they are young but talented. And they put the ball down and play which is fun for me as a fan but i get that’s a preference thing. Great school for sure. So hard to get in to now! I remember when it was everyone’s safety school and now all I hear is “I can’t get in!” Lol.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Tough game for Pepperdine.


I’ve begun drinking to kill the pain so I apologize for not making sense.   I’ve summarized the blessings (as I recounted to Ricky today):

It wasn’t hot
No one was significantly hurt
It’s still early
My kid played some and didn’t get scored on (the last 20 minutes)
I saw a lot of high potential pieces to puzzle today...just need to put them together now

This hurt RPI bad and we should focus on winning the conference at this point (credit for this thought goes to Ricky)


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I’ve begun drinking to kill the pain so I apologize for not making sense.   I’ve summarized the blessings (as I recounted to Ricky today):
> 
> It wasn’t hot
> No one was significantly hurt
> It’s still early
> My kid played some and didn’t get scored on (the last 20 minutes)
> I saw a lot of high potential pieces to puzzle today...just need to put them together now
> 
> This hurt RPI bad and we should focus on winning the conference at this point (credit for this thought goes to Ricky)


A loss to a top 5 team won’t hurt it will actually do the opposite.  Now you know what you need to work on.  Plenty of season left to play.  Your ladies just need to take it one game at a time.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I’ve begun drinking to kill the pain so I apologize for not making sense.   I’ve summarized the blessings (as I recounted to Ricky today):
> 
> It wasn’t hot
> No one was significantly hurt
> It’s still early
> My kid played some and didn’t get scored on (the last 20 minutes)
> I saw a lot of high potential pieces to puzzle today...just need to put them together now
> 
> This hurt RPI bad and we should focus on winning the conference at this point (credit for this thought goes to Ricky)


GK, your girl is doing fine but I get it. I don’t envy any parent who’s kid is a keeper. Unjustifiably, too much light on keepers. Agree there are some glimmers of hope. Saw some flashes of brilliance from some players today. Was impressed with the true freshman on the back line in the first half. Good composure on a ball near goal. It will come together. Gotta win in the middle and keep putting combos together up top.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> GK, your girl is doing fine but I get it. I don’t envy any parent who’s kid is a keeper. Unjustifiably, too much light on keepers. Agree there are some glimmers of hope. Saw some flashes of brilliance from some players today. Was impressed with the true freshman on the back line in the first half. Good composure on a ball near goal. It will come together. Gotta win in the middle and keep putting combos together up top.


I imagine your kid being a keeper is like having your kid be a pitcher, my son was a pitcher, you live and die on every pitch.
Lot of pressure on the parents.


----------



## Swoosh

What a joke these highlights are near the bottom.  They only show the own goal and the PK.  Even the Ruins showed the 1v1s against 
lbsu.  I was hoping to relive 5 of the 11 trojan goals this weekend....................

https://pepperdinewaves.com/news/2018/8/26/womens-soccer-home-streak-ends.aspx


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I’ve begun drinking to kill the pain so I apologize for not making sense.   I’ve summarized the blessings (as I recounted to Ricky today):
> 
> It wasn’t hot
> No one was significantly hurt
> It’s still early
> My kid played some and didn’t get scored on (the last 20 minutes)
> I saw a lot of high potential pieces to puzzle today...just need to put them together now
> 
> This hurt RPI bad and we should focus on winning the conference at this point (credit for this thought goes to Ricky)


Hey, at least they aren't peaking too early.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Swoosh said:


> What a joke these highlights are near the bottom.  They only show the own goal and the PK.  Even the Ruins showed the 1v1s against
> lbsu.  I was hoping to relive 5 of the 11 trojan goals this weekend....................
> 
> https://pepperdinewaves.com/news/2018/8/26/womens-soccer-home-streak-ends.aspx


Smells like frat boy in here.
Go ahead, rub it in.
You earned it, Bif.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> GK, your girl is doing fine but I get it. I don’t envy any parent who’s kid is a keeper. Unjustifiably, too much light on keepers. Agree there are some glimmers of hope. Saw some flashes of brilliance from some players today. Was impressed with the true freshman on the back line in the first half. Good composure on a ball near goal. It will come together. Gotta win in the middle and keep putting combos together up top.


It wasnt as close as the score might lead you to think.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> What a joke these highlights are near the bottom.  They only show the own goal and the PK.  Even the Ruins showed the 1v1s against
> lbsu.  I was hoping to relive 5 of the 11 trojan goals this weekend....................
> 
> https://pepperdinewaves.com/news/2018/8/26/womens-soccer-home-streak-ends.aspx


I’d be worried about this weekend.  One win against a decent but struggling team replacing 5 staters doesn’t get the Trojans into the conversation with the contenders quite yet.  Are you forgetting the 1-0 win over Irvine?  Let’s see how they do against a tournament team.


----------



## GoWest

The current  problem with Pepperdine is recruiting.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

GoWest said:


> The current  problem with Pepperdine is recruiting.


Interesting... please tell us more.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> The current  problem with Pepperdine is recruiting.


Please elaborate.


----------



## Zerodenero

gkrent said:


> I’ve begun drinking to kill the pain so I apologize for not making sense.   I’ve summarized the blessings (as I recounted to Ricky today):
> 
> It wasn’t hot
> No one was significantly hurt
> It’s still early
> My kid played some and didn’t get scored on (the last 20 minutes)
> I saw a lot of high potential pieces to puzzle today...just need to put them together now


Without digin' & prodin the college games this weekend....I wanna talk about Love.

Love??

I love how when I ever I looked at games this weekend, the highlights....the box and individual stats...1 thing stands out. From true freshmen to seniors, our SoCal players have a *MASSIVE* impact on soccer in America.

I love how my player, who's precisely 2,484mi away, has her 1st game, 1st start, 1st assignment to man up against guess who??....a Natty winning, graduate transfer from non-other than .....SoCal.

Cali Love  baby - Cali love


----------



## MakeAPlay

IMHO they schedule tough so when they have to replace a bunch of players it takes time.  They will be fine come League season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Without digin' & prodin the college games this weekend....I wanna talk about Love.
> 
> Love??
> 
> I love how when I ever I looked at games this weekend, the highlights....the box and individual stats...1 thing stands out. From true freshmen to seniors, our SoCal players have a *MASSIVE* impact on soccer in America.
> 
> I love how my player, who's precisely 2,484mi away, has her 1st game, 1st start, 1st assignment to man up against guess who??....a Natty winning, graduate transfer from non-other than .....SoCal.
> 
> Cali Love  baby - Cali love


A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to little ZD for getting the start in her first college game against a top 25 opponent!  That is BIGTIME bro!!

Great work pops!!


----------



## GoWest

SpeedK1llz said:


> Interesting... please tell us more.





MakeAPlay said:


> Please elaborate.


I don't mean it in a negative sense as far as players or coaches but more so consistently attracting elite / super good talent with the likes of UCLA and U$C 'just down the pike.' Then having an expectation that they will be able to compete consistently with top P5 programs (and the occasional Kansas, etc ) is a challenge IMHO. Plus not having the recruitment engine that the P5 schools have works against them. Don't get me wrong, I personally really like the Waves and have been to a few games there. Awesome view and one heck of a built in cardio workout exploring the campus!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

GoWest said:


> I don't mean it in a negative sense as far as players or coaches but more so consistently attracting elite / super good talent with the likes of UCLA and U$C 'just down the pike.' Then having an expectation that they will be able to compete consistently with top P5 programs (and the occasional Kansas, etc ) is a challenge IMHO. Plus not having the recruitment engine that the P5 schools have works against them. Don't get me wrong, I personally really like the Waves and have been to a few games there. Awesome view and one heck of a built in cardio workout exploring the campus!


Nobody believes they have the ability to recruit with UCLA or UCLA, or even USC.
They attract a certain type of student athlete. They dont play in the Pac-12 and they dont have the bright lights and bells and whistles.
This is a small, Christian based school that gets top professors with classes that average 20 to thirty kids in many classes.
There are great benefits for young women lucky enough to go to Pepperdine.
As far as soccer goes, the program has the small school benefits on a beautiful campus, with the opportunity to play the best teams in the country, year in and year out.
They do well with the players who do fit the mold.
Instead of having National team players from top to bottom like Stanford and UCLA, they get a few of those, mixed with other talent passed over by the Big Dogs. (who understand and fit with what Pepperdine offers)

Overall the program is on the rise.
It has won back to back league championships for the first time in program history, and will continue to be a force in the WCC from now on.
Tough start this season?, yeah.


----------



## Glovestinks

Beautiful day out in Malibu.  The waves ran a lot of freshmen yesterday and they willl be fine. Karma coulda played a little into it when the whole Pepp team bailed on the post anthem pregame handshake and left the Trojans standing at midfield wondering what to do. Is that a tradition?


----------



## gkrent

Glovestinks said:


> Beautiful day out in Malibu.  The waves ran a lot of freshmen yesterday and they willl be fine. Karma coulda played a little into it when the whole Pepp team bailed on the post anthem pregame handshake and left the Trojans standing at midfield wondering what to do. Is that a tradition?


Pepperdine home games don't have a pre-game handshake, they have this little routine where they run over and join the rest of the team screaming something (maybe something like "Waves" after "home of the brave") right at the last bar of the National Anthem.  I didn't even know there was supposed to be a pre-game handshake LOL  And I have never noticed the opposing team being confused by this routine either.   Shows you how out to lunch I am.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

GoWest said:


> I don't mean it in a negative sense as far as players or coaches but more so consistently attracting elite / super good talent with the likes of UCLA and U$C 'just down the pike.' Then having an expectation that they will be able to compete consistently with top P5 programs (and the occasional Kansas, etc ) is a challenge IMHO. Plus not having the recruitment engine that the P5 schools have works against them. Don't get me wrong, I personally really like the Waves and have been to a few games there. Awesome view and one heck of a built in cardio workout exploring the campus!


Appreciate the context GoWest. As Ricky said, Pepperdine probably won't ever be able to compete with the P5 schools in recruiting but we're competitive year in and year out and it's a special place to go to school and play soccer. Our girls consider themselves blessed to have to opportunity to play there.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glovestinks said:


> Beautiful day out in Malibu.  The waves ran a lot of freshmen yesterday and they willl be fine. Karma coulda played a little into it when the whole Pepp team bailed on the post anthem pregame handshake and left the Trojans standing at midfield wondering what to do. Is that a tradition?


You just can’t help but try and create a controversy.  You are such a mitch.  Stop trying to start crap.  You should save the $hit talk for after $C beats someone. Karma is a bitch and my money says it comes and bites you and the Trojans in the a$$.

And you still have two a$$ whuppings coming up to the true contenders.  That kickball to Pruitt and Jacobs and putting a forward at centerback is going to bite you in the a$$ this weekend.

Trying to pile on the Pepperdine parents is low even for a ground dwelling, mouth breathing bitch a$$ pu$$y like you.  I’ll be your huckleberry...  Talk $hit to me you mitch.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> You just can’t help but try and create a controversy.  You are such a mitch.  Stop trying to start crap.  You should save the $hit talk for after $C beats someone. Karma is a bitch and my money says it comes and bites you and the Trojans in the a$$.
> 
> And you still have two a$$ whuppings coming up to the true contenders.  That kickball to Pruitt and Jacobs and putting a forward at centerback is going to bite you in the a$$ this weekend.
> 
> Trying to pile on the Pepperdine parents is low even for a ground dwelling, mouth breathing bitch a$$ pu$$y like you.  I’ll be your huckleberry...  Talk $hit to me you mitch.


I may be off but you seem, well, irritated?


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> I may be off but you seem, well, irritated?


He is just that guy who whines about someone talking crap about his kid (and there is plenty to say) yet he turns around and tries to twist the knife when Pepperdine (an excellent team AND school) are struggling.  It’s his typical NorCal crybaby bull$hit.  He is just such a bitch.  I hope that I run into him at Stub Hub...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Pepperdine home games don't have a pre-game handshake, they have this little routine where they run over and join the rest of the team screaming something (maybe something like "Waves" after "home of the brave") right at the last bar of the National Anthem.  I didn't even know there was supposed to be a pre-game handshake LOL  And I have never noticed the opposing team being confused by this routine either.   Shows you how out to lunch I am.


"Home of the Waves"
Its a home tradition.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Home of the Waves"
> Its a home tradition.


Love me some Waves......


----------



## Monkey

MakeAPlay said:


> He is just that guy who whines about someone talking crap about his kid (and there is plenty to say) yet he turns around and tries to twist the knife when Pepperdine (an excellent team AND school) are struggling.  It’s his typical NorCal crybaby bull$hit.  He is just such a bitch.  I hope that I run into him at Stub Hub...


Wait . . . I am confused . . . aren't you THAT guy?


----------



## Glovestinks

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Home of the Waves"
> Its a home tradition.


Thanks for the clarification
I wasn’t digging a knife I simply haven’t seen that before
As for the other comment , he blamed me for getting him red carded from big soccer last year after he bus rolled my kid on the public similar to what he has done here with zero provocation except for the fact my kid plays for USC   Never posted a negative thing on his kid. He is an angry person who has some vengeance built up for something he thinks I said. The drama here is why I stick to big soccer.  People don’t bash each other or their kids. On that note, I’m out.  Cheers


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Glovestinks said:


> Thanks for the clarification
> I wasn’t digging a knife I simply haven’t seen that before
> As for the other comment , he blamed me for getting him red carded from big soccer last year after he bus rolled my kid on the public similar to what he has done here with zero provocation except for the fact my kid plays for USC   Never posted a negative thing on his kid. He is an angry person who has some vengeance built up for something he thinks I said. The drama here is why I stick to big soccer.  People don’t bash each other or their kids. On that note, I’m out.  Cheers


No problem.
It took me six or seven games before i could figure out what they were doing.
They have the anthem thing down pat.
Im looking forward to them playing something that resembles soccer again.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> No problem.
> It took me six or seven games before i could figure out what they were doing.
> They have the anthem thing down pat.
> Im looking forward to them playing something that resembles soccer again.


Well based upon the Indiana v. Clemson match I watched over the weekend, I’d say we may be in luck this Friday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Well based upon the Indiana v. Clemson match I watched over the weekend, I’d say we may be in luck this Friday.


Now you gol darn gone and done it.


----------



## Nefutous

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody believes they have the ability to recruit with UCLA or UCLA, or even USC.
> They attract a certain type of student athlete. They dont play in the Pac-12 and they dont have the bright lights and bells and whistles.
> This is a small, Christian based school that gets top professors with classes that average 20 to thirty kids in many classes.
> There are great benefits for young women lucky enough to go to Pepperdine.
> As far as soccer goes, the program has the small school benefits on a beautiful campus, with the opportunity to play the best teams in the country, year in and year out.
> They do well with the players who do fit the mold.
> Instead of having National team players from top to bottom like Stanford and UCLA, they get a few of those, mixed with other talent passed over by the Big Dogs. (who understand and fit with what Pepperdine offers)
> 
> Overall the program is on the rise.
> It has won back to back league championships for the first time in program history, and will continue to be a force in the WCC from now on.
> Tough start this season?, yeah.


After 4 years of worrying that my stuff would get stolen at Cal, at the last minute I went to Pepperdine for graduate school.  The facility is amazing, they get the best visiting professors because who would not want to live in Malibu? In my case we had Supreme Court justices that we got to know personally. Professors take a personal interest in students and do everything possible to place students with internships and jobs; their contacts are amazing. It is a great place to party and surf.  I never had to worry about safety and training on that track is surreal. It was the best 3 years of my life.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The North Texas coach has questionable game management skills.  What is with that sub at the 88:35 mark that ate up a minute?


----------



## surfrider

Glovestinks said:


> Thanks for the clarification
> I wasn’t digging a knife I simply haven’t seen that before
> As for the other comment , he blamed me for getting him red carded from big soccer last year after he bus rolled my kid on the public similar to what he has done here with zero provocation except for the fact my kid plays for USC   Never posted a negative thing on his kid. He is an angry person who has some vengeance built up for something he thinks I said. The drama here is why I stick to big soccer.  People don’t bash each other or their kids. On that note, I’m out.  Cheers


Lol. Welcome. Put him on ignore. It makes this board way more tolerable


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glovestinks said:


> Thanks for the clarification
> I wasn’t digging a knife I simply haven’t seen that before
> As for the other comment , he blamed me for getting him red carded from big soccer last year after he bus rolled my kid on the public similar to what he has done here with zero provocation except for the fact my kid plays for USC   Never posted a negative thing on his kid. He is an angry person who has some vengeance built up for something he thinks I said. The drama here is why I stick to big soccer.  People don’t bash each other or their kids. On that note, I’m out.  Cheers


You are still a whining bitch.  Your kid’s foot skills is what the problem is.  $C plays kickball because she has no feet.  There I said it again.  And quit the bullshit innocent act Ken Collins.  You and I both know you were talking shit about my kid and you got some hot lava and got burned.  I would love to discuss it in person with you peckerwood.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Lol. Welcome. Put him on ignore. It makes this board way more tolerable


Coming from a candy a$$ Mitch like you I will take that as a compliment.  Keep playing the double identity thing you aren’t fooling anyone but maybe your wife.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Monkey said:


> Wait . . . I am confused . . . aren't you THAT guy?


Shut up bitch.  PM me when you get serious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Nefutous said:


> After 4 years of worrying that my stuff would get stolen at Cal, at the last minute I went to Pepperdine for graduate school.  The facility is amazing, they get the best visiting professors because who would not want to live in Malibu? In my case we had Supreme Court justices that we got to know personally. Professors take a personal interest in students and do everything possible to place students with internships and jobs; their contacts are amazing. It is a great place to party and surf.  I never had to worry about safety and training on that track is surreal. It was the best 3 years of my life.


I take back what I said about them never being to compete on a recruiting level with the power 5.
If they build a locker room and put in some real stadium seating, who wouldn't pick Pepperdine?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> I take back what I said about them never being to compete on a recruiting level with the power 5.
> If they build a locker room and put in some real stadium seating, who wouldn't pick Pepperdine?


They offer things you wont find anywhere else in D-1 women's soccer.


----------



## outside!

Ricky Fandango said:


> I take back what I said about them never being to compete on a recruiting level with the power 5.
> If they build a locker room and put in some real stadium seating, who wouldn't pick Pepperdine?


I think it is an awesome school, but it is not for everybody. People that cannot afford or that do not want to go to a religious school would go elsewhere.


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> I think it is an awesome school, but it is not for everybody. People that cannot afford or that do not want to go to a religious school would go elsewhere.


I had major reservations about my daughter going to a "religious school" but its no more religious than Notre Dame, Santa Clara or San Francisco.  Yeah, you have to take some religion classes and its a dry campus but really what's wrong with that?  Even if you are an atheist its good to be well rounded in your knowledge.  But I see how that would turn some people off on paper....and it is *expensive*.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> I take back what I said about them never being to compete on a recruiting level with the power 5.
> If they build a locker room and put in some real stadium seating, who wouldn't pick Pepperdine?


What is UP with the temporary bleachers?  and having to borrow a locker room?  ridiculous for a school that touts their athletics.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> I take back what I said about them never being to compete on a recruiting level with the power 5.
> If they build a locker room and put in some real stadium seating, who wouldn't pick Pepperdine?


UCLA does a pretty good job dazzling recruits with the locker room, Hall of Fame, and the Athlete's only free snack bar.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> What is UP with the temporary bleachers?  and having to borrow a locker room?  ridiculous for a school that touts their athletics.


It gives the impression that the school prioritizes the baseball team.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> What is UP with the temporary bleachers?  and having to borrow a locker room?  ridiculous for a school that touts their athletics.


First world problems...

Seriously though, I would have loved to see them build locker rooms and permanent bleachers into the berm when they were erecting that new residence hall. We could have called it the "Fandango Fieldhouse".


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> First world problems...
> 
> Seriously though, I would have loved to see them build locker rooms and permanent bleachers into the berm when they were erecting that new residence hall. We could have called it the "Fandango Fieldhouse".


I thought that was part of the whole plan!  I guess it was wishful thinking!  Maybe we should start a "Go Fund Me"


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> I thought that was part of the whole plan!  I guess it was wishful thinking!  Maybe we should start a "Go Fund Me"


I thought someone on the forum said Pep was going to build a locker room for the soccer program and build stands. Is that not the case?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I thought that was part of the whole plan!  I guess it was wishful thinking!  Maybe we should start a "Go Fund Me"


I'm down. Maybe we can get one of the dozen or so NBA players who practice on campus every summer to chip in some of their "lunch money".


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gkrent said:


> UCLA does a pretty good job dazzling recruits with the locker room, Hall of Fame, and the Athlete's only free snack bar.


Free.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Know this is a women’s thread but Mohammed Kamara from UCLA men’s team is a real talent. His play, skill, vision are impressive. And he can score too.

Now back to women’s soccer banter.

Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## Glen

LASTMAN14 said:


> Know this is a women’s thread but Mohammed Kamara from UCLA men’s team is a real talent. His play, skill, vision are impressive. And he can score too.
> 
> Now back to women’s soccer banter.
> 
> Sorry for the interruption.


Pet peeve - why are California tax payers subsidizing athletic scholarships for foreigners like Kamara (or Flemming)?  He's a great player, but 40 million people live in California.  We can't find a better use of that money for Californians?  Our priorities seem totally screwed up.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

Glen said:


> Pet peeve - why are California tax payers subsidizing athletic scholarships for foreigners like Kamara (or Flemming)?  He's a great player, but 40 million people live in California.  We can't find a better use of that money for Californians?  Our priorities seem totally screwed up.


So NCAA schools should not recruit international players?  Is it a pet peeve that California tax payers are subsidizing for players from Colorado/Florida?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Glen said:


> Pet peeve - why are California tax payers subsidizing athletic scholarships for foreigners like Kamara (or Flemming)?  He's a great player, but 40 million people live in California.  We can't find a better use of that money for Californians?  Our priorities seem totally screwed up.


I’ve had this conversation with friends. And it’s a valid and serious conversation. We could create a whole thread on this matter and many others that impact California public colleges/universities.


----------



## SocalPapa

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’ve had this conversation with friends. And it’s a valid and serious conversation. We could create a whole thread on this matter and many others that impact California public colleges/universities.


As the risk of going way off topic, it is indeed a serious conversation.  But I don't share your concern about it.  While public colleges serve an important role for local residents in providing them with an inexpensive path to higher education, that is by no means their sole function.  In fact, the main benefit to the state is derived when graduates (no matter where they may have come from) chose to stay and work in the state (or form businesses there).  It may be that Kamara and Flemming will choose to leave the state (in part because athletic opportunities may take them elsewhere), but on the whole UCLA's retention rate is fine.  In the meantime, some of UCLA's students will have made a couple of extra international connections that could be beneficial to them (and the state) down the road.


----------



## Glen

SocalPapa said:


> As the risk of going way off topic, it is indeed a serious conversation.  But I don't share your concern about it.  While public colleges serve an important role for local residents in providing them with an inexpensive path to higher education, that is by no means their sole function.  In fact, the main benefit to the state is derived when graduates (no matter where they may have come from) chose to stay and work in the state (or form businesses there).  It may be that Kamara and Flemming will choose to leave the state (in part because athletic opportunities may take them elsewhere), but on the whole UCLA's retention rate is fine.  In the meantime, some of UCLA's students will have made a couple of extra international connections that could be beneficial to them (and the state) down the road.


UCLA is not an inexpensive path for higher education.  It's more than $30K a year for in state residents and over 50% of the students receive some sort of financial aid (meaning loans).  That's the point.  Public schools in California are not serving their primary function.  And we are talking about athletes, not scholars.  There is nothing exceptional about athletes (particularly soccer) that would provide any benefit to the state.  It would be a different discussion if we were talking about gifted international scholars.  The irony is that gifted international scholars pay full out of state tuition at the UCs.  And those are the connections that matter.


----------



## LASTMAN14

SocalPapa said:


> As the risk of going way off topic, it is indeed a serious conversation.  But I don't share your concern about it.  While public colleges serve an important role for local residents in providing them with an inexpensive path to higher education, that is by no means their sole function.  In fact, the main benefit to the state is derived when graduates (no matter where they may have come from) chose to stay and work in the state (or form businesses there).  It may be that Kamara and Flemming will choose to leave the state (in part because athletic opportunities may take them elsewhere), but on the whole UCLA's retention rate is fine.  In the meantime, some of UCLA's students will have made a couple of extra international connections that could be beneficial to them (and the state) down the road.


I think this post was more for Glen. I was trying to not derail the thread.


----------



## Dos Equis

Glen said:


> UCLA is not an inexpensive path for higher education.  It's more than $30K a year for in state residents and over 50% of the students receive some sort of financial aid (meaning loans).  That's the point.  Public schools in California are not serving their primary function.  And we are talking about athletes, not scholars.  There is nothing exceptional about athletes (particularly soccer) that would provide any benefit to the state.  It would be a different discussion if we were talking about gifted international scholars.  The irony is that gifted international scholars pay full out of state tuition at the UCs.  And those are the connections that matter.


Are you sure they are on athletic scholarship?  There are also grants that are endowed/raised (not from state funds) for attracting specific categories of students.  Would UCLA write the below in multiple places on their website, and risk legal action, if foreign athletes were excluded? 

Diversity of experience and point of view is good for a student body, and foreign athletes may have as many valuable relationships and life experiences as a rich foreign whiz kid.

*****
_UCLA does not award scholarships or financial aid to undergraduate students who are not citizens or permanent residents of the United States. International students must prove that they have sufficient funds available to them to pay for their educational and living expenses. _


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> UCLA is not an inexpensive path for higher education.  It's more than $30K a year for in state residents and over 50% of the students receive some sort of financial aid (meaning loans).  That's the point.  Public schools in California are not serving their primary function.  And we are talking about athletes, not scholars.  There is nothing exceptional about athletes (particularly soccer) that would provide any benefit to the state.  It would be a different discussion if we were talking about gifted international scholars.  The irony is that gifted international scholars pay full out of state tuition at the UCs.  And those are the connections that matter.


I will take my kids international connections from over the huge amount in all of the classes that she is in (STEM major).  Not to mention that 10%+ of the student body is foreign citizens.  Personally I don’t care where someone comes from if they earned their spot.  As soon as you find a better midfielder or keeper than my daughter’s roommates in California (or the US for that matter) let me know so that we can sign them.

Excluding anyone because of anything other than ability is sort of Fascist/3rd Reichish and doesn’t accomplish the goal of such a great institution or ANY institution.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> Are you sure they are on athletic scholarship?  There are also grants that are endowed/raised (not from state funds) for attracting specific categories of students.  Would UCLA write the below in multiple places on their website, and risk legal action, if foreign athletes were excluded?
> 
> Diversity of experience and point of view is good for a student body, and foreign athletes may have as many valuable relationships and life experiences as a rich foreign whiz kid.
> 
> *****
> _UCLA does not award scholarships or financial aid to undergraduate students who are not citizens or permanent residents of the United States. International students must prove that they have sufficient funds available to them to pay for their educational and living expenses. _


An athletic scholarship is called a “Grant in Aid” and is considered an athletic grant FYI.  It doesn’t violate anything and you better believe they get lots of money!


----------



## Glen

Dos Equis said:


> Are you sure they are on athletic scholarship?  There are also grants that are endowed/raised (not from state funds) for attracting specific categories of students.  Would UCLA write the below in multiple places on their website, and risk legal action, if foreign athletes were excluded?
> 
> Diversity of experience and point of view is good for a student body, and foreign athletes may have as many valuable relationships and life experiences as a rich foreign whiz kid.
> 
> *****
> _UCLA does not award scholarships or financial aid to undergraduate students who are not citizens or permanent residents of the United States. International students must prove that they have sufficient funds available to them to pay for their educational and living expenses. _


Thanks for the info.  This is helpful.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Pet peeve - why are California tax payers subsidizing athletic scholarships for foreigners like Kamara (or Flemming)?  He's a great player, but 40 million people live in California.  We can't find a better use of that money for Californians?  Our priorities seem totally screwed up.


Taxpayers aren’t subsidizing anything.  Why is California subsidizing the rest of the US?  Our economy is larger than France’s and as a state we pay out more to the federal government than we receive.  We could hold the rest of America hostage due to us being by far the largest agricultural state.  Although I would want us to annex Nevada and Oregon out of convenience.

Let’s lighten up on the xenophobia....


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> I will take my kids international connections from over the huge amount in all of the classes that she is in (STEM major).  Not to mention that 10%+ of the student body is foreign citizens.  Personally I don’t care where someone comes from if they earned their spot.  As soon as you find a better midfielder or keeper than my daughter’s roommates in California (or the US for that matter) let me know so that we can sign them.
> 
> Excluding anyone because of anything other than ability is sort of Fascist/3rd Reichish and doesn’t accomplish the goal of such a great institution or ANY institution.


Poor response.  You can do better.  Focus on the financial aspect - I'm talking about subsidizing foreign students, I'm not talking about admissions.  UCLA excludes also sorts of kids (even international applicants) if they don't have the money.  See Dos Equis's post above.  Is UCLA fascist for doing so?   Those kids in your kid's stem class are paying a ton.  I have no problem with that.

Not to put words in your mouth, but it appears that you think it is OK to admit and subsidize an international applicant over a state resident because the international applicant is good at a sport.  On the other hand, I think we should subsidize deserving California residents that are stellar students.  UCLA seems to generally agree (which I did not know until Dos Equis's post), except apparently there is an exception at UCLA for athletes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Poor response.  You can do better.  Focus on the financial aspect - I'm talking about subsidizing foreign students, I'm not talking about admissions.  UCLA excludes also sorts of kids (even international applicants) if they don't have the money.  See Dos Equis's post above.  Is UCLA fascist for doing so?   Those kids in your kid's stem class are paying a ton.  I have no problem with that.
> 
> Not to put words in your mouth, but it appears that you think it is OK to admit and subsidize an international applicant over a state resident because the international applicant is good at a sport.  On the other hand, I think we should subsidize deserving California residents that are stellar students.  UCLA seems to generally agree (which I did not know until Dos Equis's post), except apparently there is an exception at UCLA for athletes.


Poor question based on a terrible premise.  Californians aren’t  subsidizing anything .  You should do more research before waste time asking a question that is based upon flawed facts AND beliefs.  What metrics are you using to determine who is deserving?  I will bet you anything that you would like that the average GPA among foreign students AND athletes is higher than that if the in state students.


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Taxpayers aren’t subsidizing anything.  Why is California subsidizing the rest of the US?  Our economy is larger than France’s and as a state we pay out more to the federal government than we receive.  We could hold the rest of America hostage due to us being by far the largest agricultural state.  Although I would want us to annex Nevada and Oregon out of convenience.
> 
> Let’s lighten up on the xenophobia....


I would love to annex the state too.  I don't want to be subsidizing Oklahoma and Alabama either.  I guess you could say I have Oklaphobia or Alaphobia as well. 

At any rate, your comments don't address why we (or other states) subsidize foreigners' education for the purpose of sports.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> I would love to annex the state too.  I don't want to be subsidizing Oklahoma and Alabama either.  I guess you could say I have Oklaphobia or Alaphobia as well.
> 
> At any rate, your comments don't address why we (or other states) subsidize foreigners' education for the purpose of sports.


Think of sports in P5 conferences as a job.  Just like the doctors at UCSF Medical, you want the best and you have to pay.

You are also working on a flawed premise because the UCLA athletic department pays all of its own bills.  They show a net zero on their taxes, which, of course, is a cool accounting trick.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sorry for all of the typos but I am on my phone trying to multitask.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Glen Would you have a problem with the state’s money going to s foreign doctor or engineer or professor or soccer coach or basketball coach or you get the point?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Does that answer your question? @Glen


----------



## Lion Eyes

Wednesday, August 29, 2018
Like all other UC campuses, UCLA has a robust financial aid program to ensure that students from all economic backgrounds have access to the university.

Approximately 30 percent of all revenue generated from fees and tuition is set aside for financial aid. In addition, the university's Blue and Gold Plan ensures that students with financial need from families with incomes below $80,000 a year pay no tuition at all.

At UCLA, 47 percent of California-resident undergraduates (42 percent of all undergrads) receive enough grant aid to cover all of their system-wide fees and tuition. In fall 2010–11, 41 percent of UCLA undergraduates were low-income Pell Grant recipients. In fact, UCLA enrolls more low-income Pell Grant recipients than all Ivy League schools combined.

Unlike need-based scholarships, athletic scholarships are awarded to students strictly on the basis of their athletic and academic ability — not their financial need.* Athletic scholarships, such as those awarded to football or basketball players, do not rely on state funds. *_Instead, these scholarships are entirely funded through UCLA Athletics ticket sales, corporate partnerships, media contracts and private donations from supporters._

Each year, UCLA awards the equivalent of approximately 285 full athletic scholarships to outstanding student athletes. The scholarships are used by the UCLA Department of Intercollegiate Athletics to pay students' tuition and fees, as well as room and board. In this respect, UCLA is no different from the overwhelming majority of Division I institutions.

http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/ucla-statement-on-athletic-scholarships-234528

Also see:
https://uclabruins.com/news/2016/10/26/bruin-athletics-ucla-athletics-philanthropic-giving-within-60-million.aspx


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Think of sports in P5 conferences as a job.  Just like the doctors at UCSF Medical, you want the best and you have to pay.
> 
> You are also working on a flawed premise because the UCLA athletic department pays all of its own bills.  They show a net zero on their taxes, which, of course, is a cool accounting trick.


I'm not trying to pick on UCLA.  I'm talking generally about pubic schools (and private schools) that are subsidized by tax dollars.  UCLA is better than almost all of them.

As for UCLA athletics paying all its bills, I guess.  I would love to see the accounting.  Most schools include generated revenue and non-generated revenue to claim that their athletic departments are stable.  Non-generated revenue are student fees, which is a BS way of "balancing" the budget.

Cal, on the other hand?  http://www.dailycal.org/2018/01/17/central-campus-take-chunk-cal-athletics-debt/


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> @Glen Would you have a problem with the state’s money going to s foreign doctor or engineer or professor or soccer coach or basketball coach or you get the point?


Probably, but that's hard to say.  We are talking about admitting kids to school.  We can only guess what they will become or where they will end up.  

In general, I want tuition to be lower for all California residents.  It's too high.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Probably, but that's hard to say.  We are talking about admitting kids to school.  We can only guess what they will become or where they will end up.
> 
> In general, I want tuition to be lower for all California residents.  It's too high.



Fair enough about tuition.  UCLA however has very generous financial aid for any that needs it and some that are fortunate enough to not need it but get it anyway because they have earned it.  Also we do already have foreign citizens who are doctors and engineers that work for public institutions in California.  Damn good ones at that!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> I'm not trying to pick on UCLA.  I'm talking generally about pubic schools (and private schools) that are subsidized by tax dollars.  UCLA is better than almost all of them.
> 
> As for UCLA athletics paying all its bills, I guess.  I would love to see the accounting.  Most schools include generated revenue and non-generated revenue to claim that their athletic departments are stable.  Non-generated revenue are student fees, which is a BS way of "balancing" the budget.
> 
> Cal, on the other hand?  http://www.dailycal.org/2018/01/17/central-campus-take-chunk-cal-athletics-debt/


You called out UCLA specifically by mentioning  it’s foreign athletes (one of which I take to dinner with us whenever she’s free).  No biggie everything is expensive in California.  We made the unfortunate mistake of having the best damn state in the union.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’ve had this conversation with friends. And it’s a valid and serious conversation. We could create a whole thread on this matter and many others that impact California public colleges/universities.


Foreign players don’t take scholarships away from California players.  That is like say foreign labor steals jobs from Californians.  Without foreign labor we would be screwed and if Californians wanted the jobs or were good enough for them then they would have them.  Look only 4 players that saw time for the women’s team weren’t from California and yes they were foreign citizens.  If there were California players of that birth year with that particular skill set that aren’t already on the team then they probably went to Stanford or are pros on the boys.  And in Fleming case there isn’t s female player of any age in North America that can do what she does.


----------



## push_up

I think it is funny when you try to pretend you are smart.  Then, when you lose an argument you start with the isms and name calling.  You are a tool.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> Foreign players don’t take scholarships away from California players.  That is like say foreign labor steals jobs from Californians.  Without foreign labor we would be screwed and if Californians wanted the jobs or were good enough for them then they would have them.  Look only 4 players that saw time for the women’s team weren’t from California and yes they were foreign citizens.  If there were California players of that birth year with that particular skill set that aren’t already on the team then they probably went to Stanford or are pros on the boys.  And in Fleming case there isn’t s female player of any age in North America that can do what she does.


Agree foreign players or students  is such a small number whose impact is minimal. My discussions primarily were on the inaccessibility or difficulty for Cali kids to attend instate schools. Due to out  of state students, cost, and primarily, the competitiveness of trying to attend a UC. College is not like it was when we went to school. Its by far more rigorous and brutal to get in.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Wow! Push-up is an asshole.


----------



## Lion Eyes

*UC opens doors to record number of Californians, led by growth in transfer students*
By TERESA WATANABE
JUL 11, 2018 

The University of California opened its doors to a record number of Californians for fall 2018, led by growth in transfer students from across the state, according to preliminary data released Wednesday.
entire article:
http://www.latimes.com/local/education/la-me-edu-uc-admission-transfers-20180711-story.html#


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Can we please get back to soccer? @gkrent , where are your picks? Can I get a parlay card?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Can we please get back to soccer? @gkrent , where are your picks? Can I get a parlay card?



Okay I will bite.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Thursday games predicted Winners in RED

BYU (1-1-1) vs. Stanford (2-0-0)
Connecticut (1-3-0) vs. Rutgers (3-0-1)
Duke (2-1-1) vs. Marquette (0-2-1)
George Washington (4-0-0) vs. (25) Georgetown (2-0-2)
James Madison (1-3-0) vs.  Penn St. (2-1-0)
Notre Dame (3-1-0) vs. Cincinnati (3-1-0)
Ohio St. (1-2-0) vs. Morehead St. (1-3-0) Providence (3-0-0) vs. North Carolina (3-0-1)
Santa Clara (3-0-0) vs. Kansas State (3-0-0)
Tennessee (3-0-1) vs. Wright St. (0-3-1)
Texas (2-0-1) vs. Long Beach St. (3-1-0)
West Virginia (0-1-3) vs. Xavier (1-3-0)
William & Mary (1-3-0) vs.  South Carolina (3-1-0)


----------



## MakeAPlay

Friday games Winners in RED

Cal St. Fullerton vs. Auburn 
Florida vs. UCLA 
Florida St. vs. U$C
Penn vs. North Carolina St.
Pepperdine vs. Indiana
Princeton vs. St. Joseph's
Texas A&M vs. Oklahoma


----------



## turftoe

I like those Thursday picks

Norte Dame (watched them once) looks okay so far, not what they will be later in season, but they should prevail.

North Carolina should handle Providence but still waiting for the Tarheels to really kick it into high gear. They have some special players for sure.

Stanford at BYU... should be a packed house, Stanford either smokes em 4-0 or BYU feeds off that crowd and wins by getting an early goal lead and bunkering for all their worth.

Will be curious if Long Beach State can get that speed up top in behind on Texas. 

James Madison has a great new coach and they will be tested and find out what they have v Penn State.

Should be some great games today and thru the weekend.

Good luck to the Bruins in Florida.


----------



## gkrent

Florida Vs. UCLA will be verrrry interesting!!!

This weeks picks are all too obvious.  I'm about the same as MAP except I'm gonna give Fullerton the nod over Auburn.  Here's a few more forum favorites (winners in pink, ties in italics):

8/30 Thursday

Cal Poly (0-2-1) vs. San Jose St. (0-2-0) 
 Cal St. Northridge (1-1-1) vs. UNLV (2-1-1)
James Madison (1-3-0) vs. Penn St. (2-1-0) 
 Miami (FL) (3-1-0) vs. Texas Rio Grande Valley (2-2-0)
 #Portland (2-1-0) vs. Michigan St. (3-0-0)
_ Rhode Island (0-3-0) vs. Wagner (0-3-0)_
St. Mary's (Cal.) (2-2-0) vs. Hawaii (1-1-0) 
 TCU (3-0-1) vs. Pittsburgh (3-0-1)
_ Texas (2-0-1) vs. Long Beach St. (3-1-0)_
Wake Forest (1-1-1) vs. Michigan (3-1-0) 
 Washington (2-1-0) vs. Wisconsin (2-1-0)

8/31 Friday

 Arizona vs. Southeast Mo. St.
 Arizona St. vs. New Hampshire
_ Arkansas vs. Baylor_
Cal St. Bakersfield vs. Southern Utah 
 Cal St. Fullerton vs. Auburn
 California vs. San Diego St.
 California Baptist vs. Houston
 Colorado vs. UTSA
 Eastern Wash. vs. Boise St.
 Kansas vs. Utah
 Oregon vs. Dartmouth
Oregon St. vs. Gonzaga 
Pacific vs. Sacramento St.
Samford vs. Rice 
 San Francisco vs. UC Santa Barbara
UC Davis vs. New Mexico 
_ UC Irvine vs. Loyola Marymount _
 UC Riverside vs. Fresno St.
Utah Valley vs. San Diego


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Florida Vs. UCLA will be verrrry interesting!!!
> 
> This weeks picks are all too obvious.  I'm about the same as MAP except I'm gonna give Fullerton the nod over Auburn.


I only watched the second half of the UCLA vs Penn State game, and I thought the half was closer than the score. Penn had some good spells of possession and made more chances than I expected. I don't know if any of UCLA's missing players will be in FL, but it should be a great game. Having spent a great deal of time there, I detest Florida, so you know who I am pulling for.

Fullerton's home field advantage may help them against 22 ranked Auburn, but they better play their A game. I will be there but with no drummer this time.


----------



## soccer661

I believe UCLA is missing Mace and Fleming this weekend & Stanford missing Davidson-- all due to National Team duties...
Now injuries are another story--lots of them it seems with quite a few teams from what I am hearing...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

soccer661 said:


> I believe UCLA is missing Mace and Fleming this weekend & Stanford missing Davidson-- all due to National Team duties...
> Now injuries are another story--lots of them it seems with quite a few teams from what I am hearing...


Injuries suck.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I only watched the second half of the UCLA vs Penn State game, and I thought the half was closer than the score. Penn had some good spells of possession and made more chances than I expected. I don't know if any of UCLA's missing players will be in FL, but it should be a great game. Having spent a great deal of time there, I detest Florida, so you know who I am pulling for.
> 
> Fullerton's home field advantage may help them against 22 ranked Auburn, but they better play their A game. I will be there but with no drummer this time.


UCLA sucks and just gets lucky.  None of their players are any good.  They are all basically just bookworms.  Hand Stanford the national title.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA sucks and just gets lucky.  None of their players are any good.  They are all basically just bookworms.  Hand Stanford the national title.  Nothing to see here.


The same could be said about California. No reason to live here, move along.

I did watch the first half of the Stanford BYU game late last night. BYU had a good spell in the middle of the half. There high pressure allowed them to control the midfield and create several good chances. Macario's goal was sweet, and if the half would have been 2 seconds longer she probably would have had another. The coverage was a bit funny at the beginning of the game with the camera crew and announcers not on the same page. While the announcers talked about various players, the camera crew mostly focused on Macario.


----------



## gkrent

gkrent said:


> Florida Vs. UCLA will be verrrry interesting!!!
> 
> This weeks picks are all too obvious.  I'm about the same as MAP except I'm gonna give Fullerton the nod over Auburn.  Here's a few more forum favorites (winners in pink, ties in italics):
> 
> 8/30 Thursday
> 
> Cal Poly (0-2-1) vs. San Jose St. (0-2-0)
> Cal St. Northridge (1-1-1) vs. UNLV (2-1-1)
> *James Madison (1-3-0) vs. Penn St. (2-1-0) *
> Miami (FL) (3-1-0) vs. Texas Rio Grande Valley (2-2-0)
> #Portland (2-1-0) vs. Michigan St. (3-0-0)
> _ Rhode Island (0-3-0) vs. Wagner (0-3-0)_
> St. Mary's (Cal.) (2-2-0) vs. Hawaii (1-1-0)
> *TCU (3-0-1) vs. Pittsburgh (3-0-1)*
> _ Texas (2-0-1) vs. Long Beach St. (3-1-0)_
> Wake Forest (1-1-1) vs. Michigan (3-1-0)
> Washington (2-1-0) vs. Wisconsin (2-1-0)


OMG I only got *two* right for Thursday!  I am sucking at this lately!!  Thank goodness I'm not in the Sports Book making these calls!


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> OMG I only got *two* right for Thursday!  I am sucking at this lately!!  Thank goodness I'm not in the Sports Book making these calls!


If you randomly guessed you should have got close to 50%. Maybe you should try drinking before making predictions next time? Not that I would do any better. Maybe you will only get a few wrong for today's game and bring your average near to 50%.


----------



## surfrider

outside! said:


> The same could be said about California. No reason to live here, move along.
> 
> I did watch the first half of the Stanford BYU game late last night. BYU had a good spell in the middle of the half. There high pressure allowed them to control the midfield and create several good chances. Macario's goal was sweet, and if the half would have been 2 seconds longer she probably would have had another. The coverage was a bit funny at the beginning of the game with the camera crew and announcers not on the same page. While the announcers talked about various players, the camera crew mostly focused on Macario.


I watched the BYU/Stanford game as well.  I was very impressed BYU held it closer than the 2-0 would infer.  The production is usually really good.  Just a beautiful setting and great fans.  The announcer for the first half was referring to Kiki Pickett as Prickett and Cat Macario as Scicario a few times.  I'll cut them slack as it was their first home game of the year.
Now if you though that was bad, just try to watch the Washington/Wisconson game with volume.  The two Aussie girls announcing is nails on a chalkboard.  Yelling into the microphones, repeating the same play by play over ad-nauseum and being just absolute homers was brutal


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I watched the BYU/Stanford game as well.  I was very impressed BYU held it closer than the 2-0 would infer.  The production is usually really good.  Just a beautiful setting and great fans.  The announcer for the first half was referring to Kiki Pickett as Prickett and Cat Macario as Scicario a few times.  I'll cut them slack as it was their first home game of the year.
> Now if you though that was bad, just try to watch the Washington/Wisconson game with volume.  The two Aussie girls announcing is nails on a chalkboard.  Yelling into the microphones, repeating the same play by play over ad-nauseum and being just absolute homers was brutal


They were pretty funny if you turned the volume down.  I loved how they ran back from the Chick FIL-A tent at halftime and were clearly out of breath.  I thought that the BYU homerism was much worse.  Anything is better than Arizona’s livestream and their inane crowd noise that you hear.


----------



## SocalPapa

BYU had an interesting game plan vs Stanford.  Basically the equivalent of full court press in basketball.  Without Davidson or Boissiere to settle things down it nearly worked.  I saw a lot of panicking in the back/midfield that lead to unnecessary turnovers.  Very un-Stanford like.  If BYU could have finished even one of their great chances in the first 30 minutes this would have been a completely different game.  They could have settled back into defensive mode and tried to hold on.  Macario's great first half strike was a killer.  BYU had expended all that energy and had nothing to show for it.  They were able to pick things up again for part of the second half, but it was really over after that first goal.

This game makes me *much* more worried about the match up with UCLA.  UCLA's bench is significantly deeper than BYU's and they could pressure us the whole game if they want to (not to mention that Fleming will cause even our best midfielders fits).  And they have the finishers to make the goals that BYU missed.  Looks like Macario's still nursing an injury too.  Strange how a 2-0 win against a decent team can make you worry.


----------



## push_up

Needless anxiety.

Just take it to the left back for the score.  Last two championship matches proves my point.


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> Wow! Push-up is an asshole.


See I was right about P_U.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> BYU had an interesting game plan vs Stanford.  Basically the equivalent of full court press in basketball.  Without Davidson or Boissiere to settle things down it nearly worked.  I saw a lot of panicking in the back/midfield that lead to unnecessary turnovers.  Very un-Stanford like.  If BYU could have finished even one of their great chances in the first 30 minutes this would have been a completely different game.  They could have settled back into defensive mode and tried to hold on.  Macario's great first half strike was a killer.  BYU had expended all that energy and had nothing to show for it.  They were able to pick things up again for part of the second half, but it was really over after that first goal.
> 
> This game makes me *much* more worried about the match up with UCLA.  UCLA's bench is significantly deeper than BYU's and they could pressure us the whole game if they want to (not to mention that Fleming will cause even our best midfielders fits).  And they have the finishers to make the goals that BYU missed.  Looks like Macario's still nursing an injury too.  Strange how a 2-0 win against a decent team can make you worry.


I wouldn’t worry about UCLA because they suck.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I wouldn’t worry about UCLA because they suck.  Nothing to see here.


How is #5's knee and game shape?


----------



## gkrent

Well Pepp laid another egg.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is #5's knee and game shape?


She is getting there.  Florida was game tonight.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Well Pepp laid another egg.


So many chances...


----------



## push_up

Gawd....that was some ugly soccer.


----------



## gkrent

gkrent said:


> Well Pepp laid another egg.


Is an ignored member liking my posts a legitimate #metoo moment?  Because I feel violated.


----------



## Swoosh

gkrent said:


> Well Pepp laid another egg.


There is always the automatic bid.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> She is getting there.  Florida was game tonight.


Serious comment MAP:
Is this the same Florida that lost to Oklahoma State and Ohio State at home?  I mean did they get some players back or something?  

I think UCLA wasted the first half and you can't do that on the road missing key players and with a target on your back.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Serious comment MAP:
> Is this the same Florida that lost to Oklahoma State and Ohio State at home?  I mean did they get some players back or something?
> 
> I think UCLA wasted the first half and you can't do that on the road missing key players and with a target on your back.


Florida is one of those talented teams that plays to their competition.  Underestimate them at your own peril.  They actually are missing their striker Rose.  The Bruins had plenty of chances as they outshot them 18/5 and 8/1 on goal.  You have to understand that they are playing without two All Americans so other players are slowly figuring out how to fill in those roles.

Truth be told although I am upset that they didn’t win I truly believe that they are going to be much better come later in the season because of this stretch of games without such key players.  The players that we have are more than enough to beat any team so come late season after CONCACAAF qualifying right before the last 4 or 5 PAC 12 games they should be at full strength ready to make a push for Cary.

I’m going to watch the last 90 of the $C Vs Florida State game.  Serious question.  Were you satisfied with a draw since the stats say that $C was massively outplayed or is this a case of the stats being deceptive?  From what I saw in the first half $C was getting seriously outpossessed.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Florida is one of those talented teams that plays to their competition.  Underestimate them at your own peril.  They actually are missing their striker Rose.  The Bruins had plenty of chances as they outshot them 18/5 and 8/1 on goal.  You have to understand that they are playing without two All Americans so other players are slowly figuring out how to fill in those roles.
> 
> Truth be told although I am upset that they didn’t win I truly believe that they are going to be much better come later in the season because of this stretch of games without such key players.  The players that we have are more than enough to beat any team so come late season after CONCACAAF qualifying right before the last 4 or 5 PAC 12 games they should be at full strength ready to make a push for Cary.
> 
> I’m going to watch the last 90 of the $C Vs Florida State game.  Serious question.  Were you satisfied with a draw since the stats say that $C was massively outplayed or is this a case of the stats being deceptive?  From what I saw in the first half $C was getting seriously outpossessed.



They played an ugly first half.  Too direct.  Second half was better as the team settled.  Stats are very telling...as are the UCLA stats. (Zero shots for the Ruins in the first half vs Florida...One shot for the Ruins vs Long Beach in the first half, the difference here is of course they had Mace and Fleming)

Let's hope Sunday is better for both LA schools in the play and the result!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> They played an ugly first half.  Too direct.  Second half was better as the team settled.  Stats are very telling...as are the UCLA stats. (Zero shots for the Ruins in the first half vs Florida...One shot for the Ruins vs Long Beach in the first half, the difference here is of course they had Mace and Fleming)
> 
> Let's hope Sunday is better for both LA schools in the play and the result!


I’m not concerned with the Bruins as they played their typical game.  Possess the ball and look to get easy goals in the first half.  Dominate the second half.  If your Trojans play like that they did yesterday the first Friday in November then an a$$ whooping you shall have.  You guys are gonna lose to Florida you Heard it here first.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> They played an ugly first half.  Too direct.  Second half was better as the team settled.  Stats are very telling...as are the UCLA stats. (Zero shots for the Ruins in the first half vs Florida...One shot for the Ruins vs Long Beach in the first half, the difference here is of course they had Mace and Fleming)
> 
> Let's hope Sunday is better for both LA schools in the play and the result!


Let’s hope your team gets better although the cupcakes on the schedule aren’t much of a challenge.  Trojans have the talent to make the College Cup but if they keep the up the kickball they won’t be joining UCLA and Stanford there.  They might not even beat kickball Colorado if they don’t learn to possess the ball against decent teams.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Swoosh yes the stats were telling.  Florida had two shots one on goal from far out.  The Bruins has much better possession but had their shots blocked by an enthusiastic opponent playing in front of a home crowd.  The rest of the game including the first half was dominated by a Bruin team without Mace and Fleming.  Come November get ready for $C to look like Oregon against UCLA.


----------



## soccer661

GAME DAY!! And lots of 'em-- yayyy!!
Best of luck to all your DD's today...good games & NO injuries!!


----------



## CaliKlines

Non-Conference Win % After Friday:

.776 - ACC

.731 - SEC

.722 - Big Ten

.674 - Big 12

.663 - Pac-12

.537 - AAC

.533 - Big East & WCC

Situation's not getting any better for the Pac-12. Wonder if that is going to hurt when the RPI starts to mean something.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Non-Conference Win % After Friday:
> 
> .776 - ACC
> 
> .731 - SEC
> 
> .722 - Big Ten
> 
> .674 - Big 12
> 
> .663 - Pac-12
> 
> .537 - AAC
> 
> .533 - Big East & WCC
> 
> Situation's not getting any better for the Pac-12. Wonder if that is going to hurt when the RPI starts to mean something.


You should at least give credit and a citation when you quote someone’s published words verbatim.

I don’t think that it’s going to matter because the conference will get two 1 seeds and a third that is either a 1 or a 2.  

Nice try though.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> You should at least give credit and a citation when you quote someone’s published words verbatim.
> 
> I don’t think that it’s going to matter because the conference will get two 1 seeds and a third that is either a 1 or a 2.
> 
> Nice try though.


Facts are facts tough guy.

Thought you said the PAC-12 was going to get 9 or 10 teams in? Or were you just full of shit again? (And please don’t call me a “Mitch”. That’s old, stupid, and I really just don’t understand what a “Mitch” is.)

And weren’t you the moron that stated my player “wasn’t very good and better get used to sitting on the bench”? You were wrong there too.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## CaliKlines

CaliKlines said:


> Facts are facts tough guy.
> 
> Thought you said the PAC-12 was going to get 9 or 10 teams in? Or were you just full of shit again? (And please don’t call me a “Mitch”. That’s old, stupid, and I really just don’t understand what a “Mitch” is.)
> 
> And weren’t you the moron that stated my player “wasn’t very good and better get used to sitting on the bench”? You were wrong there too.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


And, and BTW...

Ohhh say can UC....
https://www.cincinnati.com/story/sports/college/university-of-cincinnati/2018/09/02/takeaways-cincinnati-bearcats-26-17-season-opening-upset-ucla/1180314002/


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> And weren’t you the moron that stated my player “wasn’t very good and better get used to sitting on the bench”? You were wrong there too.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Taking a time out from the Hatfield/McCoy forum feud.....congrats to Mini-Kline’s hardwork/ability to play/get PT as a freshman in the ACC 

Should be a good match tonight vs Princeton.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> You should at least give credit and a citation when you quote someone’s published words verbatim.....Nice try though.


We know cali by now. Club to college....some things will never change

*End of Time out


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> You should at least give credit and a citation when you quote someone’s published words verbatim.
> 
> I don’t think that it’s going to matter because the conference will get two 1 seeds and a third that is either a 1 or a 2.
> 
> Nice try though.


Hypocrite.  I said the same thing a week and a half ago to you when you were plagiarizing chris Henderson without credit.  Can’t have it both ways


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> And, and BTW...
> 
> Ohhh say can UC....
> https://www.cincinnati.com/story/sports/college/university-of-cincinnati/2018/09/02/takeaways-cincinnati-bearcats-26-17-season-opening-upset-ucla/1180314002/


Too bad you never played.  Talking shit when you were never there is so weak.  Typical 909er.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Hypocrite.  I said the same thing a week and a half ago to you when you were plagiarizing chris Henderson without credit.  Can’t have it both ways


At no point did I plagiarize Henderson.  You clearly didn’t attend many classes or you would know what plagiarism was.  Nice win today.  See you in November for the annual beating.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Facts are facts tough guy.
> 
> Thought you said the PAC-12 was going to get 9 or 10 teams in? Or were you just full of shit again? (And please don’t call me a “Mitch”. That’s old, stupid, and I really just don’t understand what a “Mitch” is.)
> 
> And weren’t you the moron that stated my player “wasn’t very good and better get used to sitting on the bench”? You were wrong there too.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


I said 8 or 9 teams and I stand by it.  You are so dumb Cali.  You are feeling yourself because your kid is coming off the bench.  Congratulations to her.  She clearly got her ability from her mother because you are the typical small dick 909er.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Some surprising winners today.


----------



## CaliKlines

Zerodenero said:


> Should be a good match tonight vs Princeton.


Yes it was. A very good match.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

I’m waiting for the post game fireworks show...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I said 8 or 9 teams and I stand by it.  You are so dumb Cali.  You are feeling yourself because your kid is coming off the bench.  Congratulations to her.  She clearly got her ability from her mother because you are the typical small dick 909er.


I'm staying as far away as possible from the 909, I can not afford to take that chance.


----------



## gkrent

Wake forest is my dark horse.



(Hopefully I didn’t just curse them)


----------



## turftoe

Saw some games today. Aside from the wins and losses, here are some impressions...

Minnesota has a good coach and players that are buying in. Upper Midwest not known as a traditional soccer Mecca, so she's doing something right. Should be a solid Big Ten season for them.

Stanford has a lot of key injuries, and several players are getting shots at playing.

Florida State is extremely talented across the entire field. 

UCLA is also extremely talented across the field, but is missing two players that are spices to make their sauce special. Would've been interesting to see their 21 deal w Florida State's 33. 

Virginia Tech has a quality GK. 

USC is chugging along. Coach is getting results.

Tho obviously very early, it is Shaping up to be a great NCAA season.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

turftoe said:


> Saw some games today. Aside from the wins and losses, here are some impressions...
> 
> Minnesota has a good coach and players that are buying in. Upper Midwest not known as a traditional soccer Mecca, so she's doing something right. Should be a solid Big Ten season for them.
> 
> Stanford has a lot of key injuries, and several players are getting shots at playing.
> 
> Florida State is extremely talented across the entire field.
> 
> UCLA is also extremely talented across the field, but is missing two players that are spices to make their sauce special. Would've been interesting to see their 21 deal w Florida State's 33.
> 
> Virginia Tech has a quality GK.
> 
> USC is chugging along. Coach is getting results.
> 
> Tho obviously very early, it is Shaping up to be a great NCAA season.


This is spot on. Despite the loss today, UCLA will be fine come playoff time. Plus, as much as I hate to admit it, they’re going to feast on Friday night


----------



## SpeedK1llz

In other news, Cal has reached peak playoff form at the earliest point in program history. Nice contract extension.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> I’m not concerned with the Bruins as they played their typical game.  Possess the ball and look to get easy goals in the first half.  Dominate the second half.  If your Trojans play like that they did yesterday the first Friday in November then an a$$ whooping you shall have.  You guys are gonna lose to Florida you Heard it here first.


Wow how did I miss this???


----------



## Dubs

Choker in OT.  UCSB victorious.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

cal coach is mediocre.  no idea why he received a contract extension. 

they got killed by Santa Clara 4-1.  excuse -  missing players
they lost to UCSB 3-2 at home.  no excuse.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Wow how did I miss this???


Your team had a nice win.  I said at the beginning of the season that they were one of the top 5.  Kickball isn’t going to be good enough to win a title this year.  UCLA will be fine and will be full strength for the next 5 games and the last 4 games plus the tournament.  Enjoy it now.  I’m going to enjoy November.


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Saw some games today. Aside from the wins and losses, here are some impressions...
> 
> Minnesota has a good coach and players that are buying in. Upper Midwest not known as a traditional soccer Mecca, so she's doing something right. Should be a solid Big Ten season for them.
> 
> Stanford has a lot of key injuries, and several players are getting shots at playing.
> 
> Florida State is extremely talented across the entire field.
> 
> UCLA is also extremely talented across the field, but is missing two players that are spices to make their sauce special. Would've been interesting to see their 21 deal w Florida State's 33.
> 
> Virginia Tech has a quality GK.
> 
> USC is chugging along. Coach is getting results.
> 
> Tho obviously very early, it is Shaping up to be a great NCAA season.


I had a long conversation with my player and the Chinese girl is the real deal.  She isn’t flashy but she makes key passes and is deadly from distance.  I think that this game will be a College Cup matchup. 

I agree that this is shaping up to be a pretty great season.  5 or 6 real solid contenders for the national championship.  Let’s be glad that the CONCACAAF crap will be done by the time the tournament starts so that everyone can bring their best XI and go for the prize.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Man! I feel like I’m at disneyland , camped out in front of the castle all day to see the fireworks show and then they cancel it at 9:15 pm due to wind...


----------



## gkrent

BYU scores 10 goals on Saturday?  Whaaaa?


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> BYU scores 10 goals on Saturday?  Whaaaa?


Did Idaho State have a coaching change last year, or was that Idaho?


----------



## Dubs

Did anyone see Santa Clara vs A&M?  Weird game.  First half Santa Clara looked very dangerous, but as soon as A&M scored first, wheels came off.   I was scratching my head.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Your team had a nice win.  I said at the beginning of the season that they were one of the top 5.  Kickball isn’t going to be good enough to win a title this year.  UCLA will be fine and will be full strength for the next 5 games and the last 4 games plus the tournament.  Enjoy it now.  I’m going to enjoy November.


Officially Top 5 today.  Good call MAP.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

So quiet in here. Where all the Mitches at?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

All kidding aside, I was really looking forward to the SoCal Soccer Con at Barney’s Beanery this Friday however, I regret that I must rescind my RSVP. 

Since my kid still isn’t playing, kind of hard to justify the 5 hour drive. Plus, it’s homecoming for my youngest so I’ll be staying local.

That said, in the interest of peace & love, doves & olive branches, I hope as many peeps as possible from this message board plan on getting together to toss back a few brews, talk soccer and wonder at the sight of their awesome daughters who play this wonderful game. The fact they are able to keep playing soccer at the collegiate level, regardless of division, conference or team, is a major achievement and should be celebrated.

Have a cold one for me and my kid and I will hopefully join you all sooner rather than later.


----------



## surfrider

SpeedK1llz said:


> All kidding aside, I was really looking forward to the SoCal Soccer Con at Barney’s Beanery this Friday however, I regret that I must rescind my RSVP.
> 
> Since my kid still isn’t playing, kind of hard to justify the 5 hour drive. Plus, it’s homecoming for my youngest so I’ll be staying local.
> 
> That said, in the interest of peace & love, doves & olive branches, I hope as many peeps as possible from this message board plan on getting together to toss back a few brews, talk soccer and wonder at the sight of their awesome daughters who play this wonderful game. The fact they are able to keep playing soccer at the collegiate level, regardless of division, conference or team, is a major achievement and should be celebrated.
> 
> Have a cold one for me and my kid and I will hopefully join you all sooner rather than later.


Hope your kid has a speedy recovery...is she getting close?  I know they miss her on the pitch. 
Good luck in Westwood this weekend to the Waves.  I'll be roasting in Az


----------



## gkrent




----------



## SpeedK1llz

surfrider said:


> Hope your kid has a speedy recovery...is she getting close?  I know they miss her on the pitch.
> Good luck in Westwood this weekend to the Waves.  I'll be roasting in Az


Thanks @surfrider . She is medically cleared to play but using these last couple weeks to transition back into the speed and physicality of play. UCLA is a definite “NO”. She wanted this game to be her comeback game so badly but her mom and I are happy about it. Seen a couple players that compensate for their lack of speed/skill by resorting to goonish tactics. And no I am NOT referring to #5.

St. John’s is most likely out as well as the coaches and training staff would like to give her another week. SDSU/Irvine weekend is looking more promising. Even then, her role initially will be very limited as I think they want her to be ready for conference play.

It’s been a long hard road for her but she’s worked her tail off and is chomping at the bit to get back on the pitch with her teammates and contribute. Looking forward to a longer, injury free season this time around.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


>


Bro! Love that you knew exactly where I got this from!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Thanks @surfrider . She is medically cleared to play but using these last couple weeks to transition back into the speed and physicality of play. UCLA is a definite “NO”. She wanted this game to be her comeback game so badly but her mom and I are happy about it. Seen a couple players that compensate for their lack of speed/skill by resorting to goonish tactics. And no I am NOT referring to #5.
> 
> St. John’s is most likely out as well as the coaches and training staff would like to give her another week. SDSU/Irvine weekend is looking more promising. Even then, her role initially will be very limited as I think they want her to be ready for conference play.
> 
> It’s been a long hard road for her but she’s worked her tail off and is chomping at the bit to get back on the pitch with her teammates and contribute. Looking forward to a longer, injury free season this time around.


We need her and some others ready for conference play, bro.
Its gonna be crucial.


----------



## surfrider

SpeedK1llz said:


> Thanks @surfrider . She is medically cleared to play but using these last couple weeks to transition back into the speed and physicality of play. UCLA is a definite “NO”. She wanted this game to be her comeback game so badly but her mom and I are happy about it. Seen a couple players that compensate for their lack of speed/skill by resorting to goonish tactics. And no I am NOT referring to #5.
> 
> St. John’s is most likely out as well as the coaches and training staff would like to give her another week. SDSU/Irvine weekend is looking more promising. Even then, her role initially will be very limited as I think they want her to be ready for conference play.
> 
> It’s been a long hard road for her but she’s worked her tail off and is chomping at the bit to get back on the pitch with her teammates and contribute. Looking forward to a longer, injury free season this time around.


Great to hear she is close. I know the feeling when it’s close and big games are on the horizon. The hard work and passion will pay in spades. And I fully agree that caution is definitely the better part of valor. Good luck


----------



## Zerodenero

SpeedK1llz said:


> All kidding aside, I was really looking forward to the SoCal Soccer Con at Barney’s Beanery this Friday however, I regret that I must rescind my RSVP.
> 
> Since my kid still isn’t playing, kind of hard to justify the 5 hour drive. Plus, it’s homecoming for my youngest so I’ll be staying local.
> 
> That said, in the interest of peace & love, doves & olive branches, I hope as many peeps as possible from this message board plan on getting together to toss back a few brews, talk soccer and wonder at the sight of their awesome daughters who play this wonderful game. The fact they are able to keep playing soccer at the collegiate level, regardless of division, conference or team, is a major achievement and should be celebrated.
> 
> Have a cold one for me and my kid and I will hopefully join you all sooner rather than later.


Commissioner Ricky,

Herby be known, in an effort to bypass work, traffic, honey do list etc etc....I am officially playing hooky on fri and heading due north early for the above reference conference.

What the time/place does the event commence?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Commissioner Ricky,
> 
> Herby be known, in an effort to bypass work, traffic, honey do list etc etc....I am officially playing hooky on fri and heading due north early for the above reference conference.
> 
> What the time/place does the event commence?


Ima be at the Beanery early because if you've ever driven in that area quitting time on Friday, fuhgettabouddit.
MaP's place.
Its close and its got ok food and beer.
Barney's Beanery, I think its called.
I'll be there probably about 4 or 5


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ima be at the Beanery early because if you've ever driven in that area quitting time on Friday, fuhgettabouddit.
> MaP's place.
> Its close and its got ok food and beer.
> Barney's Beanery, I think its called.
> I'll be there probably about 4 or 5


Roger that. See u-all then.


----------



## Fact

SpeedK1llz said:


> Bro! Love that you knew exactly where I got this from!


Must be Stern fans


----------



## SpeedK1llz

@MakeAPlay @gkrent  where are my parlay cards?


----------



## gkrent

9/7 Friday

* Arizona* vs. Boise St.
#Arizona St. vs. *Baylor 
 Arkansas* vs. Fla. Atlantic
* Clemson* vs. West Virginia
Colorado State vs. *Eastern Wash.
 Dartmouth* vs. Northeastern
* Florida St.* vs. Florida
* Gonzaga* vs. Cal Poly
* Long Beach St*. vs. St. John's (NY)
* Michigan* vs. Central Mich.
* New Mexico* vs. UTEP
_ Ohio St. vs. Fla. Gulf Coast _
Oklahoma vs. *San Francisco *
Oklahoma St. vs. *California *
Pacific vs. *Cal St. Northridge 
 Portland* vs. Utah Valley
_ Sacramento St. vs. Nevada_
* San Diego *vs. San Diego St.
Santa Clara vs. *North Carolina *
Seattle vs. *UC Riverside 
 Southern California* vs. Missouri
* Stanford* vs. Notre Dame
* Texas* vs. Texas St.
* Texas A&M* vs. Colorado Col.
* Texas Tech* vs. FIU
* UCLA* vs. Pepperdine
Utah vs. *BYU *
Villanova vs. *Virginia Tech *
_ #Washington vs. UC Irvine _

9/9 Sunday

* Dartmouth* vs. Boston U.
DePaul vs. *Loyola Marymount*
* Florida St.* vs. South Ala.
* Georgetown* vs. George Mason
Idaho vs. *UC Riverside*
Maryland vs. *George Washington*
Michigan St. vs. *Colorado
 Missouri* vs. Gonzaga
* North Carolina St*. vs. Nebraska
Oklahoma vs. *California *
Oklahoma St. vs. *San Francisco*
Penn St. vs. *Virginia *
* Pepperdine* vs. St. John's (NY)
Pittsburgh vs. *Kansas *
Portland vs. *UC Irvine
 Princeton* vs. Hofstra
_ Sacramento St. vs. Cal St. Northridge_
* San Jose St. *vs. UC Davis
_ Santa Clara vs. Notre Dame _
Seattle vs. *Cal Poly
 Southern California* vs. San Diego
_ St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Fresno St. _
* Stanford* vs. North Carolina
* Texas* vs. Houston Baptist
* Texas A&M* vs. William & Mary
* Texas Tech *vs. Oregon St.
_ UNLV vs. Montana _
#Utah Valley vs. *Washington 
 Wake Forest* vs. Longwood

Maybe this week will be better for me.


----------



## outside!

*9/6 Friday
*
San Jose State vs. Cal State Fullerton


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> 9/7 Friday
> 
> * Arizona* vs. Boise St.
> #Arizona St. vs. *Baylor
> Arkansas* vs. Fla. Atlantic
> * Clemson* vs. West Virginia
> Colorado State vs. *Eastern Wash.
> Dartmouth* vs. Northeastern
> * Florida St.* vs. Florida
> * Gonzaga* vs. Cal Poly
> * Long Beach St*. vs. St. John's (NY)
> * Michigan* vs. Central Mich.
> * New Mexico* vs. UTEP
> _ Ohio St. vs. Fla. Gulf Coast _
> Oklahoma vs. *San Francisco *
> Oklahoma St. vs. *California *
> Pacific vs. *Cal St. Northridge
> Portland* vs. Utah Valley
> _ Sacramento St. vs. Nevada_
> * San Diego *vs. San Diego St.
> Santa Clara vs. *North Carolina *
> Seattle vs. *UC Riverside
> Southern California* vs. Missouri
> * Stanford* vs. Notre Dame
> * Texas* vs. Texas St.
> * Texas A&M* vs. Colorado Col.
> * Texas Tech* vs. FIU
> * UCLA* vs. Pepperdine
> Utah vs. *BYU *
> Villanova vs. *Virginia Tech *
> _ #Washington vs. UC Irvine _
> 
> 9/9 Sunday
> 
> * Dartmouth* vs. Boston U.
> DePaul vs. *Loyola Marymount*
> * Florida St.* vs. South Ala.
> * Georgetown* vs. George Mason
> Idaho vs. *UC Riverside*
> Maryland vs. *George Washington*
> Michigan St. vs. *Colorado
> Missouri* vs. Gonzaga
> * North Carolina St*. vs. Nebraska
> Oklahoma vs. *California *
> Oklahoma St. vs. *San Francisco*
> Penn St. vs. *Virginia *
> * Pepperdine* vs. St. John's (NY)
> Pittsburgh vs. *Kansas *
> Portland vs. *UC Irvine
> Princeton* vs. Hofstra
> _ Sacramento St. vs. Cal St. Northridge_
> * San Jose St. *vs. UC Davis
> _ Santa Clara vs. Notre Dame _
> Seattle vs. *Cal Poly
> Southern California* vs. San Diego
> _ St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Fresno St. _
> * Stanford* vs. North Carolina
> * Texas* vs. Houston Baptist
> * Texas A&M* vs. William & Mary
> * Texas Tech *vs. Oregon St.
> _ UNLV vs. Montana _
> #Utah Valley vs. *Washington
> Wake Forest* vs. Longwood
> 
> Maybe this week will be better for me.


Looks pretty good although I think you may be giving Cal a bit too much credit.


----------



## Mystery Train

gkrent said:


> #Washington vs. UC Irvine


Isn't @NoGoal 's DD in this one?  Getting a chance to exact a little payback?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Mystery Train said:


> Isn't @NoGoal 's DD in this one?  Getting a chance to exact a little payback?


Yes, but he changed his name to 3-putt.


----------



## Swoosh

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, but he changed his name to 3-putt.


One thing about the Northwest is the grass is always greener.


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> *9/6 Friday
> *
> San Jose State vs. Cal State Fullerton


I’m gonna give the edge to San Jose State...scrappy squad!


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Looks pretty good although I think you may be giving Cal a bit too much credit.


Then I’m giving San Francisco waaaaay too much credit but they are on a roll right now.  If Cal can’t beat the Sooners and the Cowgirls they are gonna have a tough time in conference.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> I’m gonna give the edge to San Jose State...scrappy squad!


At least you are consistent.


----------



## Glovestinks

Rumor has Cal making a GK change this week. I think Neil is scrambling after the loss to Santa Barbara


----------



## Zerodenero

Glovestinks said:


> Rumor has Cal making a GK change this week. I think Neil is scrambling after the loss to Santa Barbara


Not trying to step on any forum friends toes.....but all things considered, it every year, it seems that Cal should do better than they do. But in the end, they don’t.

What’s the deal?


----------



## Swoosh

Zerodenero said:


> Not trying to step on any forum friends toes.....but all things considered, it every year, it seems that Cal should do better than they do. But in the end, they don’t.
> 
> What’s the deal?


Cal is one of the most consistent teams in the Pac-12 in terms of NCAA tournament appearances I think 13 consecutive (not even USC who have won 2 nattys are that consistent).

From there to climbing out of the first weekend is the issue.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Swoosh said:


> Cal is one of the most consistent teams in the Pac-12 in terms of NCAA tournament appearances I think 13 consecutive (not even USC who have won 2 nattys are that consistent).
> 
> From there to climbing out of the first weekend is the issue.


Yeah, but during the regular season there are those games that should just be an automatic win where they totally lay an egg. UCSB this year, St. Mary’s last year (or was it the year before?).


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Then I’m giving San Francisco waaaaay too much credit but they are on a roll right now.  If Cal can’t beat the Sooners and the Cowgirls they are gonna have a tough time in conference.


SF is looking strong this year. A couple of my kid’s former club teammates play for them and they are legit. Their true test (and everybody else’s in the WCC) will be Santa Clara.

Three years ago, SF was poised to win the conference title. They had beat perennial powerhouse BYU and I think only had to beat Pacific and they CHOKED big time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> SF is looking strong this year. A couple of my kid’s former club teammates play for them and they are legit. Their true test (and everybody else’s in the WCC) will be Santa Clara.
> 
> Three years ago, SF was poised to win the conference title. They had beat perennial powerhouse BYU and I think only had to beat Pacific and they CHOKED big time.


Long season.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Ricky Fandango said:


> Long season.


Gonzaga started strong last year and we saw what happened when they got to conference play last year.  WCC will be a dog fight.  Watch out for BYU this year.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

SpeedK1llz said:


> SF is looking strong this year. A couple of my kid’s former club teammates play for them and they are legit. Their true test (and everybody else’s in the WCC) will be Santa Clara.
> 
> Three years ago, SF was poised to win the conference title. They had beat perennial powerhouse BYU and I think only had to beat Pacific and they CHOKED big time.


And last year pacific kicked them in the mouth again beating them 5-3.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

If USF beats Santa Clara I’m on their bandwagon.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> SF is looking strong this year. A couple of my kid’s former club teammates play for them and they are legit. Their true test (and everybody else’s in the WCC) will be Santa Clara.
> 
> Three years ago, SF was poised to win the conference title. They had beat perennial powerhouse BYU and I think only had to beat Pacific and they CHOKED big time.


Yes I was at those games.  They beat BYU at home when they still had the "beer garden" and that was quite the match.  I had a dog in the race there during that great run they had, and that dog is now the assistant coach


----------



## Dubs

gkrent said:


> Yes I was at those games.  They beat BYU at home when they still had the "beer garden" and that was quite the match.  I had a dog in the race there during that great run they had, and that dog is now the assistant coach


How was your daughter's experience there?  It's a program you don't hear that much about, in terms of the student athlete perspective.  Any insights you can provide?


----------



## Zerodenero

Swoosh said:


> Cal is one of the most consistent teams in the Pac-12 in terms of NCAA tournament appearances I think 13 consecutive (not even USC who have won 2 nattys are that consistent).
> 
> From there to climbing out of the first weekend is the issue.


Since I’m playing hooky today. I took a pit stop break in route the Westwood watering hole and looked up Cals results in the playoff....Getting to the dance nice and all......But objectively speaking, they’ve got nothing to show for it.

Think about it.....Given Cals proximity to the fertile soccer grounds of Socal Talent (where our players pepper the nations top soccer & academic schools) and the attractiveness of a pedigree education (in same circles of UCLA/Stanford) here on the West Coast.

Being knocked off in the first round.....year after year doesn’t seem right. They should be pound for pound in step with ucla/standford. But their results show that they are not.

So my question is why?...... It just doesn’t add up.


----------



## gkrent

Zerodenero said:


> Since I’m playing hooky today. I took a pit stop break in route the Westwood watering hole and looked up Cals results in the playoff....Getting to the dance nice and all......But objectively speaking, they’ve got nothing to show for it.
> 
> Think about it.....Given Cals proximity to the fertile soccer grounds of Socal Talent (where our players pepper the nations top soccer & academic schools) and the attractiveness of a pedigree education (in same circles of UCLA/Stanford) here on the West Coast.
> 
> Being knocked off in the first round.....year after year doesn’t seem right. They should be pound for pound in step with ucla/standford. But their results show that they are not.
> 
> So my question is why?...... It just doesn’t add up.


I also recall back in the day they had an impressive run with recruiting, but then *many* of these girls de-committed (2017 grad year)!


----------



## gkrent

Dubs said:


> How was your daughter's experience there?  It's a program you don't hear that much about, in terms of the student athlete perspective.  Any insights you can provide?


Not my DD but close.  She loved it.  I went with her on her official visit and it was hands down the best overall choice out of the visits she had been on.  Great private Jesuit education with small class sizes, cool, compact campus, really nice athletic facilities, one of the coolest graduations I've ever attended,  not to mention it is really fun to attend home games in one of the greatest food cities in the world.  She's assistant coach now and loves living in the city.   Two of my Pepp player's club teammates are there now and enjoying it as well.  Coach is tough, but aren't they all?


----------



## Zerodenero

gkrent said:


> I also recall back in the day they had an impressive run with recruiting, but then *many* of these girls de-committed (2017 grad year)!


That’s right....I actually forgot about that discussion from the old forum. Didn’t Cat, Doyle and a few other top tier players switch gears?


----------



## gkrent

Zerodenero said:


> That’s right....I actually forgot about that discussion from the old forum. Didn’t Cat, Doyle and a few other top tier players switch gears?


I think it was 4, HB, CM, JD and one other I can't think of right now....


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I think it was 4, HB, CM, JD and one other I can't think of right now....


The other one plays at San Diego State CF.


----------



## Dubs

gkrent said:


> Not my DD but close.  She loved it.  I went with her on her official visit and it was hands down the best overall choice out of the visits she had been on.  Great private Jesuit education with small class sizes, cool, compact campus, really nice athletic facilities, one of the coolest graduations I've ever attended,  not to mention it is really fun to attend home games in one of the greatest food cities in the world.  She's assistant coach now and loves living in the city.   Two of my Pepp player's club teammates are there now and enjoying it as well.  Coach is tough, but aren't they all?


Gotcha.  Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## push_up

I am ready for the happy hour festivities.  I think you will all agree I am a "strapping" young man.​


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Best of luck to you all today.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Best of luck to you all today.


We have a couple of decent players back so we should be okay.


----------



## Zerodenero

push_up said:


> I am ready for the happy hour festivities.  I think you will all agree I am a "strapping" young man.​


Diddo


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Thanks @surfrider . She is medically cleared to play but using these last couple weeks to transition back into the speed and physicality of play. UCLA is a definite “NO”. She wanted this game to be her comeback game so badly but her mom and I are happy about it. Seen a couple players that compensate for their lack of speed/skill by resorting to goonish tactics. And no I am NOT referring to #5.
> 
> St. John’s is most likely out as well as the coaches and training staff would like to give her another week. SDSU/Irvine weekend is looking more promising. Even then, her role initially will be very limited as I think they want her to be ready for conference play.
> 
> It’s been a long hard road for her but she’s worked her tail off and is chomping at the bit to get back on the pitch with her teammates and contribute. Looking forward to a longer, injury free season this time around.


I wouldn’t have thought that you were referring to her.  She hasn’t committed a foul all season and has only gotten one yellow card in her entire soccer career and that was against Stanford her freshman year.

I am excited that she is back.  I think that she is just what the doctor ordered for Pepperdine.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> I wouldn’t have thought that you were referring to her.  She hasn’t committed a foul all season and has only gotten one yellow card in her entire soccer career and that was against Stanford her freshman year.
> 
> I am excited that she is back.  I think that she is just what the doctor ordered for Pepperdine.


Word is you have another keeper getting her 1st start today?


----------



## outside!

Zerodenero said:


> Word is you have another keeper getting her 1st start today?


I hope it is who I think it is! (former Blues player?)


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> We have a couple of decent players back so we should be okay.


Sorry I won't make it up there, gotta work. I will have to arm wrestle you and Zero next time.
Have a great time tonight.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ima be at the Beanery early because if you've ever driven in that area quitting time on Friday, fuhgettabouddit.
> MaP's place.
> Its close and its got ok food and beer.
> Barney's Beanery, I think its called.
> I'll be there probably about 4 or 5


Commissionor Ricky- You still on track for today’s meeting?


----------



## surfrider

UofA solid.  SantaClara also getting the job done. Looks like the Bruins handled the waves and the Trojans took care of mizzou


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> We have a couple of decent players back so we should be okay.


They had the A team out tonight!  I just love how the the offense works together.   Our favorite centerback was in top form and it was nice to see another former Surf teammate get on the field.

I see some improvement will be needed to get to the college cup, but they have all the talent to get them there.


----------



## Swoosh

surfrider said:


> UofA solid.  SantaClara also getting the job done. Looks like the Bruins handled the waves and the Trojans took care of mizzou


UofA has played nobody and lost to Albany.  Nuff said.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> They had the A team out tonight!  I just love how the the offense works together.   Our favorite centerback was in top form and it was nice to see another former Surf teammate get on the field.
> 
> I see some improvement will be needed to get to the college cup, but they have all the talent to get them there.


Not quite everyone was in the game.  The best player in college didn’t step on the pitch even though she could have.  They are focused on one thing only and I feel pretty confident that they will be in Cary come December.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Not quite everyone was in the game.  The best player in college didn’t step on the pitch even though she could have.  They are focused on one thing only and I feel pretty confident that they will be in Cary come December.  Good luck to you and your player.


I did notice that!  I was wondering why!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Commissionor Ricky- You still on track for today’s meeting?


i'll be right there. lol.


----------



## MakeAPlay

With Santa Clara beating North Carolina the consensus pick to win the ACC that makes their game against Stanford even bigger.  2 losses and a draw isn’t devastating at this point in the season for them (especially with that good old East Coast bias) but they are going to have to be perfect in league in order to have a shot at a 1 seed.  

Another interesting discussion is regarding Texas A&M.  They could run the table in the SEC and only really be tested once or twice.  Watching them play I personally think that they aren’t a college cup team as they seem a notch below the real contenders.  My feeling is that whichever of the top 3 PAC 12 schools that doesn’t get a #1 seed (there is a real possibility that there could be only 3-4 losses total between them including against each other) will gladly take the #2 seed in their region.

This is a very interesting season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I said it earlier that this might not be Cal’s year.  I am now upgrading that to Cal won’t make the tournament.  You heard it here first.  They are going to finish .500 in non conference play and will have 6-7 losses in league putting them well out of the tournament.

How a school of Berkeley’s prestige, in the best state in the union, that gets quality recruiting classes and has access to the same talent pool, can’t do what the other California schools in the conference are doing is crazy.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> I said it earlier that this might not be Cal’s year.  I am now upgrading that to Cal won’t make the tournament.  You heard it here first.  They are going to finish .500 in non conference play and will have 6-7 losses in league putting them well out of the tournament.
> 
> How a school of Berkeley’s prestige, in the best state in the union, that gets quality recruiting classes and has access to the same talent pool, can’t do what the other California schools in the conference are doing is crazy.



Head scratcher for sure.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I wouldn’t have thought that you were referring to her.  She hasn’t committed a foul all season and has only gotten one yellow card in her entire soccer career and that was against Stanford her freshman year.
> 
> I am excited that she is back.  I think that she is just what the doctor ordered for Pepperdine.


Thanks MAP. We are very much looking forward to her return.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Thanks MAP. We are very much looking forward to her return.


I overheard her saying something about tomorrow or next weekend??


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I overheard her saying something about tomorrow or next weekend??


Tomorrow should be an easy win for Pepperdine.  They just need a better plan in the final third.  They can knock the ball around.  They are going to have to get the conference’s automatic bid to get into the tournament unfortunately.  I am really pulling for them as it would be a shame for them to miss the dance this year.  Don’t sleep on San Diego.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Am I the only one that is really looking forward to tomorrow?  Three big matchups with Stanford playing North Carolina, Virginia playing Penn State and Santa Clara playing Notre Dame.  I like the home team in each of these games.  Stanford, Penn State and Santa Clara all win.

Good luck to everyone who has a player playing tomorrow.  It’s going to be an interesting day.


----------



## turftoe

Yes, The Sunday set in the Bay Area is interesting. Does Carolina hit on all cylinders against Stanford and sweep away the bitter taste of a defeat to Santa Clara? 

Does Santa Clara suffer a let down after surprising Carolina and fall short to Notre Dame, who will not want to leave the Bay with two losses. 

Penn State and Virginia is intriguing and a perfect chance for either to firmly plant a flag of a serious contender heading into the heart of the season. 

Definitely a fun day of soccer to see.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I overheard her saying something about tomorrow or next weekend??


She technically could tomorrow... trainers are telling her another week of practice and debut vs. SDSU next weekend. The wife and I will be in San diaaago regardless just because it’s San Diego.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> Am I the only one that is really looking forward to tomorrow?  Three big matchups with Stanford playing North Carolina, Virginia playing Penn State and Santa Clara playing Notre Dame.  I like the home team in each of these games.  Stanford, Penn State and Santa Clara all win.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who has a player playing tomorrow.  It’s going to be an interesting day.


The excitement started today when Nerd Nation took down $C on the gridiron this evening 

But as glorious as that is....definitely looking forward to the games u mentioned (and a few more)as well


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I said it earlier that this might not be Cal’s year.  I am now upgrading that to Cal won’t make the tournament.  You heard it here first.  They are going to finish .500 in non conference play and will have 6-7 losses in league putting them well out of the tournament.
> 
> How a school of Berkeley’s prestige, in the best state in the union, that gets quality recruiting classes and has access to the same talent pool, can’t do what the other California schools in the conference are doing is crazy.


People don't go to Berkeley to play soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> She technically could tomorrow... trainers are telling her another week of practice and debut vs. SDSU next weekend. The wife and I will be in San diaaago regardless just because it’s San Diego.


PM me I would love to catch up with you and the family while you are in town.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> People don't go to Berkeley to play soccer.


Except for the players that go there to play soccer.


----------



## turftoe

Zerodenero said:


> The excitement started today when Nerd Nation took down $C on the gridiron this evening
> 
> But as glorious as that is....definitely looking forward to the games u mentioned (and a few more)as well


Agreed- as there are many games today featuring teams w very good records going up against each other.


----------



## Swoosh

SC was the business as usual down twice to win.
Nasty tackle on Tierna up in Palo.
Penn State sucks.
UCLA needs to order immediate flu shots for Fleming and Mace, God forbid even a strong cold.
Santa Clara is all coaching hate to admit.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> SC was the business as usual down twice to win.
> Nasty tackle on Tierna up in Palo.
> Penn State sucks.
> UCLA needs to order immediate flu shots for Fleming and Mace, God forbid even a strong cold.
> Santa Clara is all coaching hate to admit.


$C needs to learn something more than kickball or they are going to lose more than the customary two.  You will find Colorado, Wazzu, Arizona and UDub quite a bit more formidable.  Relying on kickball just isn’t going to cut it in conference play.  Plenty of defend and counter teams that are solid on set pieces.

I thought Stanford demonstrated that they can deal with multiple styles this weekend.  I thought that North Carolina was shown to be very one dimensional.  I wonder how sick Pinto will get of playing crap soccer.  She has a soccer brain and would fit in much better with Virginia, UCLA, Stanford or even Florida State.


----------



## Far Post

Took the family to UCLA vs Pep game on Friday to watch Fleming.  My daughter is all about Fleming . Unfortunately she was out, however we were impressed with freshman Reyes. She is legit.  Confident on the ball and scored a great goal.  Sanchez was at another level with the ball at her feet. Love to watch her play. Entertaining game but UCLA had too many weapons.  The new stadium is a great place to watch a game.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Cal benches 1st string goalie and makes a few other changes.   They beat Oklahoma but now those benched girls may never see the field again after that horrible stretch, which included a loss to UCSB.  ......the reality of college soccer.


----------



## Zerodenero

eastbaysoccer said:


> Cal benches 1st string goalie and makes a few other changes.   They beat Oklahoma but now those benched girls may never see the field again after that horrible stretch, which included a loss to UCSB.  ......the reality of college soccer.


Reality of soccer??....nah Ebay - that’s life.


----------



## outside!

Far Post said:


> The new stadium is a great place to watch a game.


Stadium? It is a nice field with aluminum bleachers. It is better than what they had, but not as good as the team deserves.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> Cal benches 1st string goalie and makes a few other changes.   They beat Oklahoma but now those benched girls may never see the field again after that horrible stretch, which included a loss to UCSB.  ......the reality of college soccer.


When you go to a top program in a top conference these are the realities that you deal with.  It’s the Hunger Games and there are winners and losers and mommy and daddy’s check book can’t fix it.


----------



## jojosoccer

Touché


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Anybody making the roadie to the whale’s vagina this weekend?


----------



## Keeper_Mom

I'll be there with most of my DD's team


----------



## outside!

Heading to other end of the state for grownup juvenile fun.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> I'll be there with most of my DD's team


Okay where and when?  I have an opening on Friday and Saturday.  Go Albion!


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> Okay where and when?  I have an opening on Friday and Saturday.  Go Albion!


 They play in Norco Sunday morning.  I can’t go because of work but are we on for beers at Eureka before the game Sunday night?


----------



## GoWest

What's the take on the 'new NCAA recruiting rules' with regard to a coach giving a prospect a campus tour while in season (if that even makes a difference) and if doable, are there any limitations as far as amount of time spent on tour, etc.? DD and I have an opportunity for a road trip and want to make the best if it. Thanks in advance for the insight.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> They play in Norco Sunday morning.  I can’t go because of work but are we on for beers at Eureka before the game Sunday night?


Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> PM me I would love to catch up with you and the family while you are in town.


I PMd you. You down for a Friday night?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I PMd you. You down for a Friday night?


Yes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Huge losses for Stanford.  If any team can absorb the losses it is them.  Sucks to have to excellent players get injured.  North Carolina playing a reckless full court press is horrible and is hurting their players development.


----------



## Real Deal

MakeAPlay said:


> Huge losses for Stanford.  If any team can absorb the losses it is them.  Sucks to have to excellent players get injured.  North Carolina playing a reckless full court press is horrible and is hurting their players development.


Who was injured?


----------



## gkrent

Real Deal said:


> Who was injured?


Tierna Davidson was hacked bad.  Looks like an ankle injury.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Real Deal said:


> Who was injured?


Davidson and Xiao.  Two of their best players.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Davidson and Xiao.  Two of their best players.


Was there any report on the injuries?  Davidson's looked really bad.  Xiao, it was hard to tell, but she let out a yelp when she went down.  Hope for the best for them.  Injuries suck ass.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> Was there any report on the injuries?  Davidson's looked really bad.  Xiao, it was hard to tell, but she let out a yelp when she went down.  Hope for the best for them.  Injuries suck ass.


There wasn’t a report because as you might know top programs are notoriously tight lipped about injuries.  My player’s knee getting scoped was never reported.  I hope that they both recover fully.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Thursday Predictions:  Winners in RED


Air Force vs. Houston 
Baylor vs. Butler 
Cal St. Northridge vs. Texas Tech 
Colorado vs. Utah Valley
Colorado State vs. Gonzaga 
Grand Canyon vs. Portland St. 
Indiana vs. Michigan 
Loyola Marymount vs. UCLA 
Nevada vs. Hawaii
Purdue vs. Michigan St. 
Seattle  vs. Idaho
Stanford vs. Cal Poly
 Syracuse vs. Kent St.
 Utah vs. Oklahoma 
West Virginia vs. Boston U.
Santa Clara vs. TCU


----------



## LASTMAN14

I’m interested in the LMU vs UCLA game. LMU is local and I know their coach. But doubt they can keep up with UCLA’s talent.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fridays Games:  Winners in RED

Arizona vs. Cal St. Fullerton
 Cal St. Bakerhsfield vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
 California vs. UC Davis
 Chicago State vs. Western Illinois
 Clemson vs. Miami (FL)
Creighton vs. Oklahoma St. 
Florida St. vs. North Carolina 
Fresno St. vs. UC Irvine 
Kansas vs. St. Louis
 Kansas State vs. Missouri St.
 Maryland vs. Iowa
 Minnesota vs. Illinois
 New Mexico vs. New Mexico State
Northern Ariz. vs. Arizona St. 
Penn St. vs. Ohio St.
Portland vs. Oregon 
Rutgers vs. Nebraska 
San Diego St. vs. Pepperdine 
Southern California vs. Long Beach St. 
Southern Utah vs. Wyoming 
Texas vs. Texas Rio Grande Valley
 UC Riverside vs. San Jose St.
UMKC vs. Iowa St. 
Utah St. vs. Eastern Wash. 
Washington St. vs. Montana
Weber St. vs. UC Santa Barbara 
Wisconsin vs. Northwestern


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’m interested in the LMU vs UCLA game. LMU is local and I know their coach. But doubt they can keep up with UCLA’s talent.


LMU best UCLA in the spring.  UCLA had 13 field players and were missing most of their starters but it was 1-0.

I hope that UCLA wins.  Anything can happen in college Soccer.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> LMU best UCLA in the spring.  UCLA had 13 field players and were missing most of their starters but it was 1-0.
> 
> I hope that UCLA wins.  Anything can happen in college Soccer.


4-0 Bruins


----------



## SpeedK1llz

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’m interested in the LMU vs UCLA game. LMU is local and I know their coach. But doubt they can keep up with UCLA’s talent.


LMU always puts a quality team on the field. I’m not saying they’ll beat UCLA but don’t be surprised if it’s a one goal game or even a tie.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Fridays Games:  Winners in RED
> 
> Arizona vs. Cal St. Fullerton
> Cal St. Bakerhsfield vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
> California vs. UC Davis
> Chicago State vs. Western Illinois
> Clemson vs. Miami (FL)
> Creighton vs. Oklahoma St.
> Florida St. vs. North Carolina
> Fresno St. vs. UC Irvine
> Kansas vs. St. Louis
> Kansas State vs. Missouri St.
> Maryland vs. Iowa
> Minnesota vs. Illinois
> New Mexico vs. New Mexico State
> Northern Ariz. vs. Arizona St.
> Penn St. vs. Ohio St.
> Portland vs. Oregon
> Rutgers vs. Nebraska
> San Diego St. vs. Pepperdine
> Southern California vs. Long Beach St.
> Southern Utah vs. Wyoming
> Texas vs. Texas Rio Grande Valley
> UC Riverside vs. San Jose St.
> UMKC vs. Iowa St.
> Utah St. vs. Eastern Wash.
> Washington St. vs. Montana
> Weber St. vs. UC Santa Barbara
> Wisconsin vs. Northwestern


USC vs. Long Beach state is the game to watch!


----------



## LASTMAN14

SpeedK1llz said:


> LMU always puts a quality team on the field. I’m not saying they’ll beat UCLA but don’t be surprised if it’s a one goal game or even a tie.


Definitely possible. Especially with their roster heavy with So Cal players. But with this earlier UCLA loss and in a game that matters in regards to rankings and maybe some local bragging rights. I can see as Swoosh pointing out a fleury of goals.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> USC vs. Long Beach state is the game to watch!


It will be interesting to see how seriously $C takes them.  I am hoping that they treat them like USD.  Long Beach is a good team.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> It will be interesting to see how seriously $C takes them.  I am hoping that they treat them like USD.  Long Beach is a good team.


Last official meeting in 2016 went to Long Beach State, I'd say it's serious.  Plus it's senior day, earliest senior day of my recent memory.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Last official meeting in 2016 went to Long Beach State, I'd say it's serious.  Plus it's senior day, earliest senior day of my recent memory.


Weird to have senior day this early.  UCLA will have an early senior day too but that is because the last 3 games are on the road.


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Davidson and Xiao.  Two of their best players.


I agree with this assessment, but neither has played much this season (Davidson due to USWNT commitments and Xiao due to some other mysterious injury) so I think we will weather this storm:

Macario is still making an insane impact despite whatever her nagging injury is,
Madison Haley is back (and making an impact),
Sophia Smith looks like the real deal, and
Jaye Boissier, the NCAA championship hero (or villain depending on your perspective) is back.
It's amazing Stanford is 6-0 at this point given their tough schedule and how many players have had to miss games so far.  Though I'd really hate to be missing Davidson come NCAA tournament time.  And, for her sake, I hope this injury doesn't keep Davidson from playing with the USWNT in World Cup qualifying next month.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SocalPapa said:


> I agree with this assessment, but neither has played much this season (Davidson due to USWNT commitments and Xiao due to some other mysterious injury) so I think we will weather this storm:
> 
> Macario is still making an insane impact despite whatever her nagging injury is,
> Madison Haley is back (and making an impact),
> Sophia Smith looks like the real deal, and
> Jaye Boissier, the NCAA championship hero (or villain depending on your perspective) is back.
> It's amazing Stanford is 6-0 at this point given their tough schedule and how many players have had to miss games so far.  Though I'd really hate to be missing Davidson come NCAA tournament time.  And, for her sake, I hope this injury doesn't keep Davidson from playing with the USWNT in World Cup qualifying next month.


Its really not that amazing if you think about it.
There are two teams on the west coast that dont drop off one bit when a starter goes down.
The players on the bench are just as good.
Literally, its a zero sum gain.
I watched Sanchez play the role of the Canadian, and it was different, but just as good.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> Definitely possible. Especially with their roster heavy with So Cal players. But with this earlier UCLA loss and in a game that matters in regards to rankings and maybe some local bragging rights. I can see as Swoosh pointing out a fleury of goals.


It will be a good game regardless of the score.  I hope to see a motivated and aggressive team ready to make a statement. I think that this is their first step towards a big run.  They learned some things and made some adjustments and know that they only have a few games where they get to have their first choice lineup until the second half of October.

I think that this group will be hitting on all cylinders come the stretch run in league.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> I agree with this assessment, but neither has played much this season (Davidson due to USWNT commitments and Xiao due to some other mysterious injury) so I think we will weather this storm:
> 
> Macario is still making an insane impact despite whatever her nagging injury is,
> Madison Haley is back (and making an impact),
> Sophia Smith looks like the real deal, and
> Jaye Boissier, the NCAA championship hero (or villain depending on your perspective) is back.
> It's amazing Stanford is 6-0 at this point given their tough schedule and how many players have had to miss games so far.  Though I'd really hate to be missing Davidson come NCAA tournament time.  And, for her sake, I hope this injury doesn't keep Davidson from playing with the USWNT in World Cup qualifying next month.


I’m going to have to agree with @Ricky Fandango on this one sort of.  Stanford got the top recruiting class 3 out of the last 4 years.  They play everyone they can get in early in the season to build depth and rest players.  When they play the LA schools they stick to their best 16.  It doesn’t hurt when players 12-16 are U20 National team players and everyone of the 28 players on the roster is a YNT player!  They have talented players that were top 40 in their recruiting classes on their bench that won’t see one minute of PT!  The injuries have actually allowed lots more players to play than would ordinarily have.  

On a team full of unicorns only the alarcorns may stand out, however, it’s still a team of unicorns...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its really not that amazing if you think about it.
> There are two teams on the west coast that dont drop off one bit when a starter goes down.
> The players on the bench are just as good.
> Literally, its a zero sum gain.
> I watched Sanchez play the role of the Canadian, and it was different, but just as good.


Sort of.  Nobody can match Stanford’s depth.  In order to beat them you have to have skill everywhere, lots of heart, and make them an outside shooting team.

Pretty tall order if you asked me.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> It will be a good game regardless of the score.  I hope to see a motivated and aggressive team ready to make a statement. I think that this is their first step towards a big run.  They learned some things and made some adjustments and know that they only have a few games where they get to have their first choice lineup until the second half of October.
> 
> I think that this group will be hitting on all cylinders come the stretch run in league.


LMU is 2-5.  Pepp is 2-5.  Florida is 2-5...who would have thought!  A blowout win is in store here.  Players in and out is a challenge.  I do feel like they can make a run but there are some challenges in Westwood this season.  Rooting for the PAC though.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> LMU is 2-5.  Pepp is 2-5.  Florida is 2-5...who would have thought!  A blowout win is in store here.  Players in and out is a challenge.  I do feel like they can make a run but there are some challenges in Westwood this season.  Rooting for the PAC though.


Every team gives UCLA their best game due to the 4 letters on the jersey.  They will make a run you can count on it and come September 27th the country will be shocked.  The only challenge in Westwood is not overlooking everyone other than Stanford, Cal and the Evil Empire. 

With Fleming and Mace this team doesn’t lose and next year after Stanford’s 2015 class graduates UCLA only will lose only 2 starters and their replacements are killing it for the U17 YNT right now.

Please keep that record pristine for November 2nd.  I saw that commercial that $C is running on the PAC 12 network advertising the game and Keidane saying LA is their town is all that the ladies needed to hear/see.


----------



## gkrent

Simulated RPI 9/10 (from cpthomas's website)

Team ARPI ARPI Rank
Stanford 0.7135 1
UCLA 0.6959 2
Princeton 0.6949 3
SouthCarolinaU 0.6914 4
FloridaState 0.6911 5
Auburn 0.6811 6
TexasA&M 0.6754 7
VirginiaU 0.6750 8
NorthCarolinaU 0.6734 9
WestVirginiaU 0.6730 10
SouthernCalifornia 0.6717 11
Rutgers 0.6702 12
Georgetown 0.6695 13
Duke 0.6667 14
TexasU 0.6611 15
SantaClara 0.6552 16
KansasU 0.6408 17
PennState 0.6407 18
FloridaU 0.6369 19
SouthFlorida 0.6364 20
ArkansasU 0.6354 21
NCState 0.6336 22
NotreDame 0.6336 23
StJosephs 0.6336 24
LongBeachState 0.6322 25
ArizonaU 0.6285 26
TCU 0.6211 27
FloridaGulfCoast 0.6184 28
UCF 0.6177 29
NorthwesternU 0.6144 30
MississippiState 0.6141 31
Hofstra 0.6132 32
Cincinnati 0.6115 33
Pepperdine 0.6077 34
CaliforniaU 0.6077 35
WashingtonState 0.6074 36
OhioState 0.6072 37
MurrayState 0.6060 38
BostonCollege 0.6050 39
TexasTech 0.6027 40
BYU 0.5989 41
Clemson 0.5988 42
Monmouth 0.5961 43
MississippiU 0.5955 44
Butler 0.5939 45
MinnesotaU 0.5934 46
OklahomaState 0.5931 47
Marquette 0.5923 48
TennesseeU 0.5916 49


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Every team gives UCLA their best game due to the 4 letters on the jersey.  They will make a run you can count on it and come September 27th the country will be shocked.  The only challenge in Westwood is not overlooking everyone other than Stanford, Cal and the Evil Empire.
> 
> With Fleming and Mace this team doesn’t lose and next year after Stanford’s 2015 class graduates UCLA only will lose only 2 starters and their replacements are killing it for the U17 YNT right now.
> 
> Please keep that record pristine for November 2nd.  I saw that commercial that $C is running on the PAC 12 network advertising the game and Keidane saying LA is their town is all that the ladies needed to hear/see.


What’s happening on the 27th?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Simulated RPI 9/10 (from cpthomas's website)
> 
> Team ARPI ARPI Rank
> Stanford 0.7135 1
> UCLA 0.6959 2
> Princeton 0.6949 3
> SouthCarolinaU 0.6914 4
> FloridaState 0.6911 5
> Auburn 0.6811 6
> TexasA&M 0.6754 7
> VirginiaU 0.6750 8
> NorthCarolinaU 0.6734 9
> WestVirginiaU 0.6730 10
> SouthernCalifornia 0.6717 11
> Rutgers 0.6702 12
> Georgetown 0.6695 13
> Duke 0.6667 14
> TexasU 0.6611 15
> SantaClara 0.6552 16
> KansasU 0.6408 17
> PennState 0.6407 18
> FloridaU 0.6369 19
> SouthFlorida 0.6364 20
> ArkansasU 0.6354 21
> NCState 0.6336 22
> NotreDame 0.6336 23
> StJosephs 0.6336 24
> LongBeachState 0.6322 25
> ArizonaU 0.6285 26
> TCU 0.6211 27
> FloridaGulfCoast 0.6184 28
> UCF 0.6177 29
> NorthwesternU 0.6144 30
> MississippiState 0.6141 31
> Hofstra 0.6132 32
> Cincinnati 0.6115 33
> Pepperdine 0.6077 34
> CaliforniaU 0.6077 35
> WashingtonState 0.6074 36
> OhioState 0.6072 37
> MurrayState 0.6060 38
> BostonCollege 0.6050 39
> TexasTech 0.6027 40
> BYU 0.5989 41
> Clemson 0.5988 42
> Monmouth 0.5961 43
> MississippiU 0.5955 44
> Butler 0.5939 45
> MinnesotaU 0.5934 46
> OklahomaState 0.5931 47
> Marquette 0.5923 48
> TennesseeU 0.5916 49


I’m surprised Pepp is still receiving points.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Who let the Federation of University Sport of China play here? Just watched a re-run of a game against a Pac12 team. So bad. When I say watched, I stopped watching several times, only to check back in for scores.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> What’s happening on the 27th?


A replay of the national championship game.


----------



## surfrider

SpeedK1llz said:


> What’s happening on the 27th?


I disagree.  The match of the season will happen Sunday when Stanford takes on Santa Clara. UCLA and USC are secondary at this point.  I can’t wait for this one


----------



## Win_some

We’re all about the underdog but Santa Clara may not have the legs to hang with them based on this. 

*COLLEGE STATION, Texas* – In a matchup of top-10 teams, No. 9 Santa Clara women's soccer fell at No. 8 Texas A&M 4-0 Sunday evening on the road.

After a scoreless first half, the Aggies (6-0) offense came alive and scored a goal in the 48th minute to take the lead before scoring three more in the span of four minutes midway through the period.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I disagree.  The match of the season will happen Sunday when Stanford takes on Santa Clara. UCLA and USC are secondary at this point.  I can’t wait for this one


Hate to break the news to you but Stanford is going to steamroll Santa Clara.  3-0 or 3-1 will be the score.  Santa Clara is a good team but North Carolina dominated them and aren’t on the same level as Stanford.  I wouldn’t consider UCLA and $C secondary.  I will guarantee that Stanford has those games circled.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> I’m surprised Pepp is still receiving points.


I'm sure it has to do with strength of schedule and our finish last year.  Everyone we lost to was "good" according to the Coaches Poll, RPI.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Domination.  Does that mean more shots?  More possession? 2 years ago Stanford dominated but lost to Santa Clara.  

Pepperdine will have to win the WCC to make the dance and that will include beating both BYU and SC,  who are both very good this year.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> Pepperdine will have to win the WCC to make the dance and that will include beating both BYU and SC,  who are both very good this year.


Yes, that's the word on the street 

One could argue that a conference title is still possible without beating both of those teams (two and three way ties have happened!) but you never know!


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> Domination.  Does that mean more shots?  More possession? 2 years ago Stanford dominated but lost to Santa Clara.
> 
> Pepperdine will have to win the WCC to make the dance and that will include beating both BYU and SC,  who are both very good this year.


The stats say Santa Clara was fortunate to win  and most people including myself that saw the game thinks that North Carolina controlled the game but couldn’t finish.  You know that soccer is a sport where many times the better team doesn’t win.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Please keep that record pristine for November 2nd.  I saw that commercial that $C is running on the PAC 12 network advertising the game and Keidane saying LA is their town is all that the ladies needed to hear/see.


MAP--going on record here after seeing them live today:  UCLA can't touch USC this year.  I can't wait until November 2nd!


----------



## surfrider

Swoosh said:


> MAP--going on record here after seeing them live today:  UCLA can't touch USC this year.  I can't wait until November 2nd!


Watched that game late last night. USC put the ball in the back of the net 6 times. UCLA got one in with 2 seconds left on the clock.  I’d have to agree with you


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Swoosh said:


> MAP--going on record here after seeing them live today:  UCLA can't touch USC this year.  I can't wait until November 2nd!


It’s on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> MAP--going on record here after seeing them live today:  UCLA can't touch USC this year.  I can't wait until November 2nd!


LOL!


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Watched that game late last night. USC put the ball in the back of the net 6 times. UCLA got one in with 2 seconds left on the clock.  I’d have to agree with you


LOL!  Your forwards are overrated and you only have one good midfielder.  Keep feeling yourselves.  You might not even best UDub or Cal!  You might want to check LP’s stats from last year...

I’m actually glad that you guys think that way.  November 2nd is really gonna hurt.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> It’s on like Donkey Kong!


They are going to be crushed emotionally.  $C has no bench, a bad defense, overrated forwards that have never performed against the UCLA defenders, and only one good midfielder.

My friend it’s going to be funny.  The real problem is $C is going to need to win the game to hold off Colorado, Arizona or Wazzu for 3rd.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Injuries, depth and consistent solid play for the duration on an entire game will decide the Pac-12.  It’s clear Stanford checks all three boxes.

I’m concerned about USC.  They dominated USD but the final score of 3-2 tells me despite the domination there are periods of mental let downs.  Same goes for UCLA.  

Careful.  Colorado and Oregon are better this year.  And of course wazzu and UW are tough.

Cal, asu and Utah not that great this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> Injuries, depth and consistent solid play for the duration on an entire game will decide the Pac-12.  It’s clear Stanford checks all three boxes.
> 
> I’m concerned about USC.  They dominated USD but the final score of 3-2 tells me despite the domination there are periods of mental let downs.  Same goes for UCLA.
> 
> Careful.  Colorado and Oregon are better this year.  And of course wazzu and UW are tough.
> 
> Cal, asu and Utah not that great this year.


You have yet to see UCLA play at full strength for more than 20 minutes.  Just wait.

With all due respect Colorado hasn’t played anybody and Oregon isn’t in UCLA’s zip code even with their improvements.  Like it or not it’s the usual 3 horse race in the PAC 12.


----------



## surfrider

Arizona. Don’t sleep on them


----------



## MakeAPlay

@CaliKlines where is your post about non-conference records at now?  Seems like the ACC might be the 3rd best conference and based on what happens tomorrow the PAC 12 looks to finish at worst 2nd and possibly first.  Not bad for a top heavy conference.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Arizona. Don’t sleep on them


I’m cheering for them to be the disruptive team in the conference.  UCLA believes that them and Wazzu cost them a #1 seed last year.  That won’t be a mistake that they make this year.  They both have plenty of talent and a game plan.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

At full strength and playing to full potential, Stanford beats UCLA and everyone else very easily.  And that’s a big IF and why we play the game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> At full strength and playing to full potential, Stanford beats UCLA and everyone else very easily.  And that’s a big IF and why we play the game.


We will see about that.  Two keeper errors was the difference in the national championship game last season and a disallowed goal was the difference the time before.  I think North Carolina showed you that Stanford isn’t as far ahead as you think.  You will see soon enough.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> We will see about that.  Two keeper errors was the difference in the national championship game last season and a disallowed goal was the difference the time before.


Bullshit!  It was a shitty performance (two years in a row, tbh) from a national anthem kneeling left back who chokes in big games.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Where are all my Pep Peeps meeting before tomorrow’s game?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Where are all my Pep Peeps meeting before tomorrow’s game?


Im having breakfast with my kid in the Bu.
Marmalades at 8.
You're more than welcome to meet us there.
We're going up early because I have to install a new faucet at her condo before game time.
I know its early, but I never turn down a job.

btw, congrats on your daughter's return to live action.
She made the difference.


----------



## timmyh

I found this 2020 NWSL draft preview to be an entertaining listen.. . 

http://www.allwhitekit.com/?p=16692

*RANK* *NAME* *POSITION* *SCHOOL*
1 Jessie Fleming MF (AMC, DMC), F (CF) UCLA
2 Tierna Davidson D (CB), MF (DMC) Stanford
3 Deyna Castellanos F (CF), MF (AMC) Florida State
4 Kaleigh Riehl D (CB) Penn State
5 Ally Watt F (CF) Texas A&M
6 Tziarra King F (LW) NC State
7 Grace Fisk D (CB) South Carolina
8 Evelyne Viens F (CF) South Florida
9 Kaiya McCullough D (CB) UCLA
10 Julia Bingham D (LB) USC
11 Ella Stevens MF (AMC) Duke
12 Natalie Jacobs F (RW, LW, CF), D (CB) USC
13 Parker Roberts MF (DMC), D (CB) Florida
14 Katie Cousins MF (DMC) Tennessee
15 Taylor Kornieck MF (AMC), F (CF) Colorado
16 Jaye Boissiere MF (DMC, CM) Stanford
17 Abigail Kim F (CF, RW) Cal
18 Ricci Walkling MF (DMC, CM) NC State
19 Sinclaire Miramontez D (CB) Nebraska
20 Bridgette Andrzejewski MF (AMC), FW (CF, RW) North Carolina
21 Phoebe McClernon D (CB) Virginia
22 Jennifer Westendorf F (CF) Notre Dame
23 Cyera Hintzen F (CF, LW) Texas
24 Chantelle Swaby D (CB) Rutgers
25 Kristina Schuster D (RB) NC State


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im having breakfast with my kid in the Bu.
> Marmalades at 8.
> You're more than welcome to meet us there.
> We're going up early because I have to install a new faucet at her condo before game time.
> I know its early, but I never turn down a job.
> 
> btw, congrats on your daughter's return to live action.
> She made the difference.


Thanks Bro! Amazing what having a year away from the sport you love can do for your motivation. I know she’s thrilled to be back and able to contribute.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Bullshit!  It was a shitty performance (two years in a row, tbh) from a national anthem kneeling left back who chokes in big games.


Haters gonna hate.  Crack heads gonna smoke crack.  Pedophiles like you gonna do sick things.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Where are all my Pep Peeps meeting before tomorrow’s game?


We had to divide and conquer due to my younger DD having all Sunday games for her club team (and evening time slots) so I'll be watching from home.  Say hi to my better half and the little pipsqueak!


----------



## surfrider

gkrent said:


> We had to divide and conquer due to my younger DD having all Sunday games for her club team (and evening time slots) so I'll be watching from home.  Say hi to my better half and the little pipsqueak!





MakeAPlay said:


> They are going to be crushed emotionally.  $C has no bench, a bad defense, overrated forwards that have never performed against the UCLA defenders, and only one good midfielder.
> 
> My friend it’s going to be funny.  The real problem is $C is going to need to win the game to hold off Colorado, Arizona or Wazzu for 3rd.


Huh????  Bad defense???? They have held their opponents to 3 goals on the season.  I get it that you Hate USC but you discredit yourself when you make off the wall comments like that.  Of the games I have watched this year (3),  the SC defense looks as good or better than anyone.  Help me understand


----------



## gkrent

with all the media majors at Pepperdine you'd think they could get someone who knew what they were doing to run the camera for the broadcast


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Huh????  Bad defense???? They have held their opponents to 3 goals on the season.  I get it that you Hate USC but you discredit yourself when you make off the wall comments like that.  Of the games I have watched this year (3),  the SC defense looks as good or better than anyone.  Help me understand


Three letters.  USD.  I hope that you believe those press clippings.  $C is a cake made of all frosting.  You bite into and you realize there isn’t any substance.  Kickball isn’t going to work against a contender.

Look $C has been ranked higher than UCLA the previous 2 times that they have played and the results are the same.

If $C is so good (including their porous defense) why have senior day in September?  UCLA had its senior day against $C last year in front of 12k fans and because of it spotted them a lead and still won.  Keidane did some pu$$y $hit and you know it.  They are scared and know that even with all hands on deck they are in for it against their rivals

So be a homer all you want but you lose credibility when you try to get me to believe that the emperor has clothes.  I have eyes and can see.  I don’t care what phony rankings $C has righ now.  They are at best a final 8 team that will lose to the REAL contenders.

How’s them apples?


----------



## MakeAPlay

@CaliKlines it looks like the PAC 12 finished with the best non-conference record.  Any comments?  Keep sticking your foot in your mouth and the conference of champions will but their collective foots up the ACC’s a$$.

The ACC is top heavy and that doesn’t include middle of the “pack” North Carolina State.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Three letters.  USD.  I hope that you believe those press clippings.  $C is a cake made of all frosting.  You bite into and you realize there isn’t any substance.  Kickball isn’t going to work against a contender.
> 
> Look $C has been ranked higher than UCLA the previous 2 times that they have played and the results are the same.
> 
> If $C is so good (including their porous defense) why have senior day in September?  UCLA had its senior day against $C last year in front of 12k fans and because of it spotted them a lead and still won.  Keidane did some pu$$y $hit and you know it.  They are scared and know that even with all hands on deck they are in for it against their rivals
> 
> So be a homer all you want but you lose credibility when you try to get me to believe that the emperor has clothes.  I have eyes and can see.  I don’t care what phony rankings $C has righ now.  They are at best a final 8 team that will lose to the REAL contenders.
> 
> How’s them apples?


I am hardly an SC homer but one of the games I did watch was the FSU draw.  Held them scoreless and then they absolutely took the Bruins to the shed.  Didn’t see the USD game but the fact they they have played a decent non con schedule and have conceded a whopping 3 goals tells me their d is pretty darn good and it starts with Prisock, who I understand is also a Herman watch candidate like your kid and seems do be showing well
Good luck to the PAC 12 this season. It’s gonna be good


MakeAPlay said:


> Hate to break the news to you but Stanford is going to steamroll Santa Clara.  3-0 or 3-1 will be the score.  Santa Clara is a good team but North Carolina dominated them and aren’t on the same level as Stanford.  I wouldn’t consider UCLA and $C secondary.  I will guarantee that Stanford has those games circled.


BTW You only have to go back one page to see I called the Santa Clara game.  The last 5 meetings between them they are 2-2-1


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> with all the media majors at Pepperdine you'd think they could get someone who knew what they were doing to run the camera for the broadcast


I guess following the ball isn’t one of the classes offered...


----------



## Lion Eyes

SpeedK1llz said:


> I guess following the ball isn’t one of the classes offered...


The play by play announcer is almost as good as the camera work....


----------



## Zerodenero

I love the $C/ucla fan diatribe. But ya’ll reminded me of 2 dudes at a stoplight .....One is in a fully loaded, wicked fast, sexy looking Ferrarri....the other is high revving, sick-100mph-while-standing-still Lamborghini. Each telling the other U Suck. 

If any of your students on the bench gets tired of being of riding the pine, i know a pedigree program (_of a different genre_) That would part the seas to get even just a few of your scraps.

Call Me - Uncle Z


----------



## turftoe

Well the Pac-12 has all but 2 teams with winning non-conference records. 

Now it's time to step into the mixer and see what's what. 

WSU is clean at 7-0 and will get tested right out of the gate.  AZ has been rolling after their initial game 1 misstep and faces Stanford. The Cardinal can't be too happy with a draw vs Santa Clara considering the several opportunities they had to put that game on ice. USC has Washington in their first game which will offer Washington a chance to make a statement. Colorado, also unbeaten w one draw has Oregon State and will likely remain without a loss after game one in conference play. 

As has been said before, should be quite the conference season out west.

Best of luck to all the players from SoCal scattered across the country.


----------



## surfrider

WSU looking very good but lost their perrenial starting keeper to an ACL. 
Injuries suck
Good luck to all


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> The play by play announcer is almost as good as the camera work....


Yeah... I know my kid has been out for a year but he misidentified her (and others) multiple times.

I also don’t understand why we seem to be the only D1 program that doesn’t have the clock on screen and why nobody can muster up a replay once in a while.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yeah... I know my kid has been out for a year but he misidentified her (and others) multiple times.
> 
> I also don’t understand why we seem to be the only D1 program that doesn’t have the clock on screen and why nobody can muster up a replay once in a while.


I noticed that and was deeply annoyed.  He did this to my kid last week.


----------



## gkrent

I am very interested in the results of the BYU game today.  I hope its broadcast.


----------



## surfrider

All BYU home games are broadcast on byutv. They a nice professional broadcast but are a bit on the homer side. Always a great setting


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines it looks like the PAC 12 finished with the best non-conference record.  Any comments?  Keep sticking your foot in your mouth and the conference of champions will but their collective foots up the ACC’s a$$.
> 
> The ACC is top heavy and that doesn’t include middle of the “pack” North Carolina State.


Absolutely...great non conference performance by many of the Pac12 women's soccer teams! Colorado, Washington State, Stanford, and USC had fantastic non-conference results. It would appear that other programs didn't quite perform as well.

And just so you know headcase, unlike you, I've never bragged about the performance of my kid's team. I let their play on pitch speak for itself. I did stick up for my daughter when, prior to the season, you erroneously said she would spend alot of time on the bench. (Wrong) And then you recently followed that up with:


MakeAPlay said:


> You are so dumb Cali.  You are feeling yourself because your kid is coming off the bench.


Well, she just had her first start last week. I'm not saying she is a great player, but she is doing just fine.

And then, here is another marvelously astute prediction...


MakeAPlay said:


> Hate to break the news to you but Stanford is going to steamroll Santa Clara.  3-0 or 3-1 will be the score.  Santa Clara is a good team but North Carolina dominated them and aren’t on the same level as Stanford.


Keep sticking your foot in your mouth Einstein...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

CaliKlines said:


> Absolutely...great non conference performance by many of the Pac12 women's soccer teams! Colorado, Washington State, Stanford, and USC had fantastic non-conference results. It would appear that other programs didn't quite perform as well.
> 
> And just so you know headcase, unlike you, I've never bragged about the performance of my kid's team. I let their play on pitch speak for itself. I did stick up for my daughter when, prior to the season, you erroneously said she would spend alot of time on the bench. (Wrong) And then you recently followed that up with:
> 
> Well, she just had her first start last week. I'm not saying she is a great player, but she is doing just fine.
> 
> And then, here is another marvelously astute prediction...
> 
> 
> Keep sticking your foot in your mouth Einstein...


And this is why I keep coming back to this thread like a horse to water.

Nothing better than a bunch of us washed up, out of shape, adult beverage consuming parents prognosticating, boasting and trash talking on the proverbial coat tails of our magnificent daughter’s athletic achievements. #Merica


----------



## 3thatplay

SpeedK1llz said:


> And this is why I keep coming back to this thread like a horse to water.
> 
> Nothing better than a bunch of us washed up, out of shape, adult beverage consuming parents prognosticating, boasting and trash talking on the proverbial coat tails of our magnificent daughter’s athletic achievements. #Merica


yep...  I predict a "Mitch" diatribe coming.


----------



## CaliKlines

Glovestinks said:


> As for the other comment , MakeAPlay blamed me for getting him red carded from big soccer last year after he bus rolled my kid on the public similar to what he has done here with zero provocation except for the fact my kid plays for USC   Never posted a negative thing on his kid. He is an angry person who has some vengeance built up for something he thinks I said. The drama here is why I stick to big soccer.  People don’t bash each other or their kids. On that note, I’m out.  Cheers





SpeedK1llz said:


> And this is why I keep coming back to this thread like a horse to water.


Giddyup Speed...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

CaliKlines said:


> Giddyup Speed...


Neil Diamond?
Seriously?

I like it.


----------



## CaliKlines

Ricky Fandango said:


> Neil Diamond?
> Seriously?
> 
> I like it.


Nothing like a hot August night!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

3thatplay said:


> yep...  I predict a "Mitch" diatribe coming.


I’m still waiting for the fireworks show from a couple weeks ago. Just a few errant bottle rockets from a few blocks over so far...


----------



## Lion Eyes

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yeah... I know my kid has been out for a year but he misidentified her (and others) multiple times.
> 
> I also don’t understand why we seem to be the only D1 program that doesn’t have the clock on screen and why nobody can muster up a replay once in a while.


I think he must be getting a stipend for every time he mentions "Coach Tim Ward"..... Coach is cool, but..... palleeeeezzza!


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Neil Diamond?
> Seriously?
> 
> I like it.


Commissioner!!

It sure ain’t Johnny Cash, Waylon or Haggard.....Acceptance - DENIED

_(Lol)_


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> I think he must be getting a stipend for every time he mentions "Coach Tim Ward"..... Coach is cool, but..... palleeeeezzza!


Havent heard the new guy yet. I'll chime in after next Friday, as I will not be in Santa Barbara.
Does he have the same flare as the old guy-yuh?
I just started to to get used to him-muh.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Commissioner!!
> 
> It sure ain’t Johnny Cash, Waylon or Haggard.....Acceptance - DENIED
> 
> _(Lol)_


Im in Frank Zappa mode now.
The KING of meticulous musik data.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I am very interested in the results of the BYU game today.  I hope its broadcast.


Great match... up until LB breaks a 1-1 tie with about 15 minutes to go scoring two goals in a 4 minute span off two absolute LAZER shots. I think I heard the sonic booms from no cal. BYU had numerous chances though.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Absolutely...great non conference performance by many of the Pac12 women's soccer teams! Colorado, Washington State, Stanford, and USC had fantastic non-conference results. It would appear that other programs didn't quite perform as well.
> 
> And just so you know headcase, unlike you, I've never bragged about the performance of my kid's team. I let their play on pitch speak for itself. I did stick up for my daughter when, prior to the season, you erroneously said she would spend alot of time on the bench. (Wrong) And then you recently followed that up with:
> 
> Well, she just had her first start last week. I'm not saying she is a great player, but she is doing just fine.
> 
> And then, here is another marvelously astute prediction...
> 
> 
> Keep sticking your foot in your mouth Einstein...


Again you show how much of a phony you are.  You said plenty, you were wrong and are now you are  lying as usual, but that’s just you Cali.  I won’t bother deconstructing your story because it’s not worth it.  Your kid started?  Was that in the loss or against which cupcake?  Out of respect for others I won’t dissect it further.  It’s a long season creampuff and you will find out soon enough what that means.

Kickball can only get you so far...


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Nothing like a hot August night!


You seriously get no pu$$y.  Were you in the band?  A/V club?  What level were you in Dungeons and Dragons?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You seriously get no pu$$y.  Were you in the band?  A/V club?  What level were you in Dungeons and Dragons?


Pussy is great, what it's attached to is my problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Lighten up Brian Bugle, your husband agrees with me, trust me on that one.


----------



## SocalPapa

Just announced.  Stanford's (and USWNT's) Tierna Davidson out 10-12 weeks with a broken ankle.  Thanks a lot North Carolina.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> Just announced.  Stanford's (and USWNT's) Tierna Davidson out 10-12 weeks with a broken ankle.  Thanks a lot North Carolina.


That sucks.  That is the entire season.  Any word on Hiatt’s injury?


----------



## turftoe

Big loss for Stanford and also a setback for uswnt as she was really coming into her own for them both in the flow of the game and also serving up quality balls on set pieces/corners. 

Shame the injury happened, but more so in the way it happened. IMO, there was No need for that type of challenge in that specific scenario.

Hoping she's at full strength asap.


----------



## Dubs

turftoe said:


> Well the Pac-12 has all but 2 teams with winning non-conference records.
> 
> Now it's time to step into the mixer and see what's what.
> 
> WSU is clean at 7-0 and will get tested right out of the gate.  AZ has been rolling after their initial game 1 misstep and faces Stanford. The Cardinal can't be too happy with a draw vs Santa Clara considering the several opportunities they had to put that game on ice. USC has Washington in their first game which will offer Washington a chance to make a statement. Colorado, also unbeaten w one draw has Oregon State and will likely remain without a loss after game one in conference play.
> 
> As has been said before, should be quite the conference season out west.
> 
> Best of luck to all the players from SoCal scattered across the country.


Santa Clara had an open net and missed a prime opportunity to go up in the match.  If they converted that, they might have won.  Emphasis on "might" of course.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> Santa Clara had an open net and missed a prime opportunity to go up in the match.  If they converted that, they might have won.  Emphasis on "might" of course.


You can count on it on 2 hands the opportunities that Stanford squandered.  Sometimes depth has its disadvantages.  You need to have a set rotation.  It’s why I think that North Carolina has trouble with possession teams.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> You seriously get no pu$$y.  Were you in the band?  A/V club?  What level were you in Dungeons and Dragons?


Not sure if you knew MAP but all these things are cool now...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

SocalPapa said:


> Just announced.  Stanford's (and USWNT's) Tierna Davidson out 10-12 weeks with a broken ankle.  Thanks a lot North Carolina.


Horrible. Having gone through a season ending injury with my kid, I know the physical and emotional toll all too well.

I wish there was some sort of system where players whose recklessness cause an injurythat results in loss of playing time could receive a suspension of an equivalent length of time. I know it is unrealistic and would be difficult to determine intent/maliciousness but if a player knew they would lose time for causing such an injury, maybe they wouldn’t play in a wreckless manner.


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> That sucks.  That is the entire season.  Any word on Hiatt’s injury?


Yep.  Not even a chance she could be back in time for potential College Cup matches.  I suppose that's why Stanford went ahead and announced it.  No word on Hiatt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Horrible. Having gone through a season ending injury with my kid, I know the physical and emotional toll all too well.
> 
> I wish there was some sort of system where players whose recklessness cause an injurythat results in loss of playing time could receive a suspension of an equivalent length of time. I know it is unrealistic and would be difficult to determine intent/maliciousness but if a player knew they would lose time for causing such an injury, maybe they wouldn’t play in a wreckless manner.


Our team experienced an over matched opponent and coach this weekend, pretty pathetic how the coach had his players playing.

BTW  Nice New Avatar


----------



## Glen

SpeedK1llz said:


> Horrible. Having gone through a season ending injury with my kid, I know the physical and emotional toll all too well.
> 
> I wish there was some sort of system where players whose recklessness cause an injurythat results in loss of playing time could receive a suspension of an equivalent length of time. I know it is unrealistic and would be difficult to determine intent/maliciousness but if a player knew they would lose time for causing such an injury, maybe they wouldn’t play in a wreckless manner.


They have a rule like that in hockey.  Hockey has some great rules that other sports should follow.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> You can count on it on 2 hands the opportunities that Stanford squandered.  Sometimes depth has its disadvantages.  You need to have a set rotation.  It’s why I think that North Carolina has trouble with possession teams.


No doubt.  They had many more chances, but that's how soccer goes right?  The team with more chances isn't the team that necessary wins.  I just felt like if SC had converted, that might have been the game given how the game was going.


----------



## beachbum

SocalPapa said:


> Just announced.  Stanford's (and USWNT's) Tierna Davidson out 10-12 weeks with a broken ankle.  Thanks a lot North Carolina.


It does suck huge, but trying to be half full/silver lining here, at least it wasn't a ACL which takes you out 10 months to a year.  she will hopefully get to assume her National team duties in December.


----------



## Hank Walker

SpeedK1llz said:


> Horrible. Having gone through a season ending injury with my kid, I know the physical and emotional toll all too well.
> 
> I wish there was some sort of system where players whose recklessness cause an injurythat results in loss of playing time could receive a suspension of an equivalent length of time. I know it is unrealistic and would be difficult to determine intent/maliciousness but if a player knew they would lose time for causing such an injury, maybe they wouldn’t play in a wreckless manner.


Couldn't agree more. Tackles that go in low, where the tacklers' momentum carries them into and through the legs of the opposing player, even if they get the ball first, are way too dangerous and are an unfortunate part of a beautiful game.


----------



## Mystery Train

Hank Walker said:


> Couldn't agree more. Tackles that go in low, where the tacklers' momentum carries them into and through the legs of the opposing player, even if they get the ball first, are way too dangerous and are an unfortunate part of a beautiful game.


I just watched a clip of that.  That was brutally ugly.  I couldn't tell if the ref gave a card for that or even if he called a foul... anyone know?  




Side note, Macario made the entire UNC defense look like a bunch of U littles on that last goal.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Havent heard the new guy yet. I'll chime in after next Friday, as I will not be in Santa Barbara.
> Does he have the same flare as the old guy-yuh?
> I just started to to get used to him-muh.


The new guy is the old guy....yuh!
I say we make a drinking game out of his broadcast...
Every time he says "Coach Tim Ward" everybody drinks...
Every time he misidentifies your dd, you drink...
And of course every time he annoys the piss out of you, you drink.
By half we should be "comfortably numb"


----------



## eastbaysoccer

in hockey and baseball there’s retaliation.  Would that be an appropriate if Stanford met N.C. again? 

Makes one think twice about doing nasty unsportsmanlike like challenge when it will be given back by the other team for sure.


----------



## Mystery Train

eastbaysoccer said:


> in hockey and baseball there’s retaliation.  Would that be an appropriate if Stanford met N.C. again?
> 
> Makes one think twice about doing nasty unsportsmanlike like challenge when it will be given back by the other team for sure.


----------



## GoWest

....and then there's this dadgum NCAA RPI.....

https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> ....and then there's this dadgum NCAA RPI.....
> 
> https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi


Meaningless at this point.  North Carolina State  sucks!


----------



## Glen

GoWest said:


> ....and then there's this dadgum NCAA RPI.....
> 
> https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi


How is UCLA ranked below 9 ACC  and 7 SEC schools when it had the best non-conference schedule in the country?


----------



## surfrider

Mystery Train said:


> I just watched a clip of that.  That was brutally ugly.  I couldn't tell if the ref gave a card for that or even if he called a foul... anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note, Macario made the entire UNC defense look like a bunch of U littles on that last goal.


Terrible foul
The ref called a foul and issued a yellow


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> How is UCLA ranked below 9 ACC  and 7 SEC schools when it had the best non-conference schedule in the country?


Not sure if you are being serious or taking a shot.

However, RPI works itself out by the end of the season.  It is pretty irrelevant until mid-October.


----------



## Swoosh

MAP is right, RPI is not 100 percent accurate at this point.  The PAC 12 will skyrocket them.  Of the 7 games they have played, UCLA has 3 wins and a tie against teams that are normally in better shape at this point and they're all below .500 (LMU, SDSU, Pepperdine, Florida).


----------



## Pitch pop

Swoosh said:


> MAP is right, RPI is not 100 percent accurate at this point.  The PAC 12 will skyrocket them.  Of the 7 games they have played, UCLA has 3 wins and a tie against teams that are normally in better shape at this point and they're all below .500 (LMU, SDSU, Pepperdine, Florida).


http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx


----------



## surfrider

On the eve of pax12 play...I will continue to say don’t sleep on AZ. Colorado is decent but they haven’t played anyone.   Cal has been smoked. WSU is for real Washington does not impress a ton.  Stanford is the class followed by USC AND UCLA in that order. Pac-12 easily best conference in the country


----------



## outside!

surfrider said:


> Terrible foul
> The ref called a foul and issued a yellow


I watched it carefully but could not tell if the defender got the ball, but it kind of looked like she did. I think Davidson could have played the ball to the player running toward the sideline, but chose to try to turn inside of the defender and then left the ball sitting in front of her left foot. While the injury is very unfortunate, I think Davidson's decision to try to dribble out of trouble instead of passing set up the scenario.


----------



## gkrent

Pitch pop said:


> http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx


This poll is def more accurate than RPI at this point.


----------



## Mystery Train

outside! said:


> I watched it carefully but could not tell if the defender got the ball, but it kind of looked like she did. I think Davidson could have played the ball to the player running toward the sideline, but chose to try to turn inside of the defender and then left the ball sitting in front of her left foot. While the injury is very unfortunate, I think Davidson's decision to try to dribble out of trouble instead of passing set up the scenario.


All of that may be true, including the NC player getting a piece of the ball.  But none of that changes the fact that this was a reckless slide at full speed into a player from a bad angle.  With cleats clearly up.  Straight red worthy, IMO. 

When I played, the slide tackle was my favorite move.  But I never went in with a slide tackle where the other player didn't see me coming.  Always with the ball between the other player and me. Never with the player between me and the ball, even if I thought I could get a piece of the ball.  And never ever with cleats up.   You can slide tackle and still be responsible and careful.  I'm not saying the NC player made a dirty play, but it was definitely done without care or concern for a player who she was blindsiding.  A yellow is not a sufficient deterrent for such a play.


----------



## outside!

Mystery Train said:


> All of that may be true, including the NC player getting a piece of the ball.  But none of that changes the fact that this was a reckless slide at full speed into a player from a bad angle.  With cleats clearly up.  Straight red worthy, IMO.
> 
> When I played, the slide tackle was my favorite move.  But I never went in with a slide tackle where the other player didn't see me coming.  Always with the ball between the other player and me. Never with the player between me and the ball, even if I thought I could get a piece of the ball.  And never ever with cleats up.   You can slide tackle and still be responsible and careful.  I'm not saying the NC player made a dirty play, but it was definitely done without care or concern for a player who she was blindsiding.  A yellow is not a sufficient deterrent for such a play.


The only fault I saw on the part of the NC player was the cleats up part. Davidson clearly saw the player coming in from roughly her 2 o'clock and chose to try to turn inside of her such that the were almost facing each other when the tackle happened. The slide was not from behind. Davidson had three touches on the ball, she could have passed or played it to the keeper on the second touch but instead chose to turn into pressure. It was definitely a yellow card, but I don't see the need to demonize the NC player.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

outside! said:


> The only fault I saw on the part of the NC player was the cleats up part. Davidson clearly saw the player coming in from roughly her 2 o'clock and chose to try to turn inside of her such that the were almost facing each other when the tackle happened. The slide was not from behind. Davidson had three touches on the ball, she could have passed or played it to the keeper on the second touch but instead chose to turn into pressure. It was definitely a yellow card, but I don't see the need to demonize the NC player.


Yes, passing the ball would cut down on the injuries big league.


----------



## Pitch pop

outside! said:


> The only fault I saw on the part of the NC player was the cleats up part. Davidson clearly saw the player coming in from roughly her 2 o'clock and chose to try to turn inside of her such that the were almost facing each other when the tackle happened. The slide was not from behind. Davidson had three touches on the ball, she could have passed or played it to the keeper on the second touch but instead chose to turn into pressure. It was definitely a yellow card, but I don't see the need to demonize the NC player.


In my opinion the tackle was reckless, dangerous and would fall under the “serious foul” description in the FIFA Rule 12. Coming in cleats up, late and arguably from the front are all very dangerous. Should have been a red card. How many touches Davidson had on the ball was/is irrelevant and should have had no bearing on the the decision.


----------



## SocalPapa

surfrider said:


> Terrible foul
> The ref called a foul and issued a yellow


What the hell do you have to do to get a red?


----------



## SocalPapa

Tierna's injury is exactly why studs up challenges are punished so severely.  The result was a matter of physics (pounds per square inch of contact surface).  If a 150-pound person steps on you with a flat sole that is 12 by 3 inches (36 square inches) the force at contact is a little more than 4 pounds per square inch.  But if the contact is made with two studs (each 3/8 of an inch across), it's almost 125 pounds per square inch.  Now consider the force of a player running full speed and then launching herself at an opponent cleats up.  

It's amazing Tierna's foot remained attached to her leg.


----------



## Mystery Train

outside! said:


> The only fault I saw on the part of the NC player was the cleats up part. Davidson clearly saw the player coming in from roughly her 2 o'clock and chose to try to turn inside of her such that the were almost facing each other when the tackle happened. The slide was not from behind. Davidson had three touches on the ball, she could have passed or played it to the keeper on the second touch but instead chose to turn into pressure. It was definitely a yellow card, but I don't see the need to demonize the NC player.


This isn't demonizing the player:


Mystery Train said:


> I'm not saying the NC player made a dirty play, but it was definitely done without care or concern for a player who she was blindsiding.


If anything, I'm demonizing the ref.  It's red-card worthy for the cleats up aspect alone.

Watching it again I can see where I was wrong about coming from the blindside.  The second, lower camera angle made it look like she came from nowhere.  But you're right, Davidson sees her.  

Where I disagree with you on the yellow/red card issue is in the "reckless" aspect of the tackle.  The reason Davidson cuts it back inside is because there is roughly 8 feet of open space between herself and the feet of the NC player _at the moment the NC player leaves her feet for the tackle.  _Davidson is making that move because you wouldn't expect a player to launch into a slide from that distance.  Why not?  Because doing so would be reckless and dangerous.   The NC player made up her mind she was going to slide in very early.  Early enough to keep your toe pointed down and bend the leg with proper technique.  Cleats up, knee locked, that's just not the way you do it.  It was a bad, dangerous tackle and deserved a straight red.  That doesn't make the player a bad person, and she probably feels terrible for injuring Davidson.  But the best way to reduce these sorts of incidents is for the refs to give out reds when it happens.  I would say so even if Davidson hadn't gotten her ankle broken.


----------



## outside!

Mystery Train,

Thanks for the explanation. I re-watched and agree with you about the distance from the ball at the time of the slide and the locked knee with cleats up as being reasons for a red card.


----------



## surfrider

Apparently in order to get a straight red a player must scruff another players hair like a grandpa does to a 7 year old.   Its true...happened to Ronaldo today!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Texas A&M goes down 3-2 against Arkansas.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Clemson over Virginia 1-0 in 2OT.


----------



## turftoe

And that's why ya play the game

Looks like Notre Dame falls to Louisville


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> And that's why ya play the game
> 
> Looks like Notre Dame falls to Louisville


And South Carolina is in OT with Mississippi State.  SEC soccer is so ugly and physical.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mississippi State wins 2-1 in overtime against South Carolina.  Lots of upsets.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Northwestern upsets Penn State 1-0.


----------



## Zerodenero

NC State. 2-0 loss to WF...W(t)F?


----------



## surfrider

Upsets abound.  What a Thursday. Can’t wait for tomorrow.  Hoping my trip north brings another


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> NC State. 2-0 loss to WF...W(t)F?


That wasn’t an upset. Wake Forest was clearly the better team and played a much tougher preseason schedule and were clearly much better prepared.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Quick question. What happened to The Driver?


----------



## surfrider

LASTMAN14 said:


> Quick question. What happened to The Driver?


It’s me.....
I’m him....
I’ve been accused of being 45 different people.....you got me


----------



## Zerodenero

surfrider said:


> It’s me.....
> I’m him....
> I’ve been accused of being 45 different people.....you got me


I mis da driver.....Used to say some funny shiz.


----------



## turftoe

fyi

FRIDAY:
Colorado at Oregon State 4:00 (PAC-12 Network)
Utah at Oregon (Live Stream) 7:00
Arizona at Stanford (PAC-12 Network)
Washington State at UCLA (PAC-12 Network)

SATURDAY:
Washington at USC 12:00 (PAC-12 Network)
Arizona State at Cal 1:00 (live stats only as of this time)

good luck to all the SoCal players scattered across the country

after last night's various upsets out east, the NCAA season continues to be fun to watch


----------



## Mystery Train

LASTMAN14 said:


> Quick question. What happened to The Driver?


Yeah he ghosted this place.  I actually met him on the sidelines once, though he didn't know it.  He's a really good dude.  Like most folks on this forum, you can't judge someone by their online persona.  He's got a kid playing D1 and another one will be soon.  Both are very good.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Mystery Train said:


> Yeah he ghosted this place.  I actually met him on the sidelines once, though he didn't know it.  He's a really good dude.  Like most folks on this forum, you can't judge someone by their online persona.  He's got a kid playing D1 and another one will be soon.  Both are very good.


Appreciate the response. I loved his posts, which is why I was curious about where he went.


----------



## Mystery Train

LASTMAN14 said:


> Appreciate the response. I loved his posts, which is why I was curious about where he went.


He did bring some flavor.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> And South Carolina is in OT with Mississippi State.  SEC soccer is so ugly and physical.


I was thinking that myself while watching A&M v Arkansas.  Ping pong ball, very little possession either way.  3 passes and bang into the box.  It was certainly effective for Arkansas.  I also felt that the ref was letting all kinds of fouls go, but that' probably consistent in all of college soccer.


----------



## CaliKlines

Zerodenero said:


> NC State. 2-0 loss to WF...W(t)F?


It was a good, old-fashioned, shed-style butt whooping. Wake played a very motivated style, and it seemed like they wanted it more. Fun to be in the stands to finally watch them play in person.


----------



## gkrent

Zerodenero said:


> NC State. 2-0 loss to WF...W(t)F?


I told you Wake Forest is my dark horse


----------



## Zerodenero

surfrider said:


> Upsets abound.  What a Thursday. Can’t wait for tomorrow.  Hoping my trip north brings another


  It seems that the "Me Too" movement is on....nationwide.



CaliKlines said:


> It was a good, old-fashioned, shed-style butt whooping. Wake played a very motivated style, and it seemed like they wanted it more. Fun to be in the stands to finally watch them play in person.


I, like you, am enjoying my 1st game in person this weekend..... And to be real, my Kiddo's squad is going to have to give an "old-school", shock/awe/false crack medi-vac to pull the upset vs Princeton tomorrow.

Good luck to all of our SoCal girls  playing this weekend!!


----------



## Lambchop

Mystery Train said:


> All of that may be true, including the NC player getting a piece of the ball.  But none of that changes the fact that this was a reckless slide at full speed into a player from a bad angle.  With cleats clearly up.  Straight red worthy, IMO.
> 
> When I played, the slide tackle was my favorite move.  But I never went in with a slide tackle where the other player didn't see me coming.  Always with the ball between the other player and me. Never with the player between me and the ball, even if I thought I could get a piece of the ball.  And never ever with cleats up.   You can slide tackle and still be responsible and careful.  I'm not saying the NC player made a dirty play, but it was definitely done without care or concern for a player who she was blindsiding.  A yellow is not a sufficient deterrent for such a play.


At this level of play, the player knew exactly what she was doing.  No excuse for this player.


----------



## Abdul

Zerodenero said:


> It seems that the "Me Too" movement is on....nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> I, like you, am enjoying my 1st game in person this weekend..... And to be real, my Kiddo's squad is going to have to give an "old-school", shock/awe/false crack medi-vac to pull the upset vs Princeton tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to all of our SoCal girls  playing this weekend!!


A little disappointed watching UCLA vs Washington State. But the So. Cal girls on WS did well.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Ouch!


----------



## Abdul

Abdul said:


> A little disappointed watching UCLA vs Washington State. But the So. Cal girls on WS did well.


I'm new to this board and I hope I don't get beat up too badly 
I like UCLA...my daughter used to play on one of Sam Greene's lower level teams. UCLA vs LMU was our first game together as a family. I was shocked that two starters took a knee during the national anthem...this is my adopted country. tonight was our second and last game...the people were rude and abusive that sat around us...I was embarrassed for UCLA.


----------



## surfrider

Wow. What happened in the UCLA GAME?  WSU 1-0?  Didn’t se the game but this is a shocker.  Any feedback ?
Things didn’t go so right in no Cal for us eithr


----------



## Fact

Abdul said:


> I'm new to this board and I hope I don't get beat up too badly
> I like UCLA...my daughter used to play on one of Sam Greene's lower level teams. UCLA vs LMU was our first game together as a family. I was shocked that two starters took a knee during the national anthem...this is my adopted country. tonight was our second and last game...the people were rude and abusive that sat around us...I was embarrassed for UCLA.


Does Size 13 have multiple personalities or did the L cause a brain hemorrhage?


----------



## GoWest

Dubs said:


> I was thinking that myself while watching A&M v Arkansas.  Ping pong ball, very little possession either way.  3 passes and bang into the box.  It was certainly effective for Arkansas.  I also felt that the ref was letting all kinds of fouls go, but that' probably consistent in all of college soccer.


The "problem" with A&M is they play reactionary and are easily tempted to play the same way / down to / up to the level of play of the opposition. Coach G is constantly on them to be patient and possess the ball. They will not get far unless this changes.

Look at Oregon! Mertz on the hottest seat in college soccer - or at least one of them - and they are sitting 7-1-1. Has she turned this program around or is this just a pause in inevitable?

Wazzu is realizing some reasonable returns for the work they are putting in. Will it continue remains to be seen but I see those guys working their tails off on the recruiting trail.

The soccer in the league isn't always pretty but for the first time in a few years it seems the depth is starting to return to the PAC12.


----------



## push_up

You won't read much on this board about the behavior of players and parents.  MAP has them all kowtowed.  

Karma is a bitch.  UCLA is a team with some serious problems at the moment.  A group of anti-American selfish individual players not playing as a team.


----------



## StylinAndProfilin

surfrider said:


> Wow. What happened in the UCLA GAME?  WSU 1-0?  Didn’t se the game but this is a shocker.  Any feedback ?
> Things didn’t go so right in no Cal for us eithr


UCLA dominated possession but can't finish. I think they outshot WSU 5 to 1, more corners, players are more skilled on the ball, but no end result. Been to 3 home games this year and it was the same story each game. I really like their style of play, love A.Rodriguez and A.Sanchez, but as a team they  can't finish.


----------



## turftoe

Mertz and staff are great recruiters, and have a warm, inclusive energy to them. Despite the Ducks not being a traditional hot soccer destination, they may have landed just enough talent over the last few years to finally close in on some of the results their efforts have merited. It's early still, and with the exception of maybe 2 teams this year, the league schedule is one tough battle after the next, so we shall see how it plays out.


----------



## Zerodenero

Zerodenero said:


> I, like you, am enjoying my 1st game in person this weekend..... And to be real, my Kiddo's squad is going to have to give an "old-school", shock/awe/false crack medi-vac to pull the upset vs Princeton tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to all of our SoCal girls  playing this weekend!!


No upset to report in NE Ivy’s today 

Today reminded me why I love sports....you can hold a good striker, player, team back for 15, 30, or 45 min....but eventually, that good player, that good coach, that good team will adjust, adapt, integrate and find a way.

Hats off to Princeton - You were, the much better team today and definitely have the best shot in our conference to get back to the big dance dance

_(Btw- good to see multiple socal players representing/making an impact on both squads)_


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> No upset to report in NE Ivy’s today
> 
> Today reminded me why I love sports....you can hold a good striker, player, team back for 15, 30, or 45 min....but eventually, that good player, that good coach, that good team will adjust, adapt, integrate and find a way.
> 
> Hats off to Princeton - You were, the much better team today and definitely have the best shot in our conference to get back to the big dance dance
> 
> _(Btw- good to see multiple socal players representing/making an impact on both squads)_


Class.


----------



## GoWest

So, Colorado...... seems that program is pretty good and improving.


----------



## push_up

GoWest said:


> So, Colorado...... seems that program is pretty good and improving.


They have the best keeper in the pac12.


----------



## push_up

I predict the anti-American kneelers lose bigly again this week.   #MAGA


----------



## surfrider

GoWest said:


> So, Colorado...... seems that program is pretty good and improving.


They are gonna need to roll the Pac12 just to make the tournament.  Their non con schedule and current RPI dont have them near an at large bid.  Cupcake scheduling could bite them in the ass


----------



## surfrider

push_up said:


> They have the best keeper in the pac12.


And she only plays half games.  Curious to see if Sanchez changes that...another interesting point, both Keepers are team captains


----------



## SpeedK1llz

I don't think you can read too much into any of the upsets this past weekend. Sure, it's a disappointment to lose but as we all know all too well, anybody can beat anybody on any given day. The better team doesn't always get the win. With conference play set to get under way, teams just need to concentrate on their current opponent, keep building chemistry, stay healthy and get into the tournament. What works now doesn't always work then/there.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Anybody see UCSB vs. Santa Clara yesterday? I was surprised at how close the match was. UCSB vs. Pepp two days earlier was severely outplayed in every statistical category. Against Santa Clara, they seemed to move the ball better, definitely had more shot attempts and were closer to Santa Clara statistically. I don’t want to read too much into that but am I missing something?

Maybe that’s what Uncle Jerry wants us to believe...


----------



## CaliKlines

RPI beginning to look more realistic each week.
https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi

Dr Chris Henderson’s current Projected # of teams into the tourney:
ACC - 10
Pac12 - 6
Big10 - 7
SEC - 6


----------



## Swoosh

I was surprised to see that The Daily Bruin has the UCLA coach calling out a player for poor defending on the game winning goal for WSU.  Staring at an 0-2 hole and calling out players publicly doesn't seem like a recipe for success.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Swoosh said:


> I was surprised to see that The Daily Bruin has the UCLA coach calling out a player for poor defending on the game winning goal for WSU.  Staring at an 0-2 hole and calling out players publicly doesn't seem like a recipe for success.


Interesting although if you watch the play, there are actually two different defenders that got beat. One was playing too high and got caught flat footed and behind the attacker as the ball was played over the top. For what it’s worth, I happen to know that particular player is being asked to play out of position and wouldn’t normally be on the back line but still, no excuse.

Part two of that play and subsequent goal was a surprise but heck, nobody is perfect. The more concerning thing to me are the numerous chances UCLA had to score that were not converted. If one of those goes in, it’s a totally different ball game.


----------



## turftoe

WSU speed up top could very well be dangerous for the other top teams they've yet to face in Pac-12 as well. 

In fact, they could've/should've put in a second goal with a few minutes left that would've been a nail in the coffin, was a gimme on about the six, but was struck poorly. 

The CBs on WSU aren't flashy but get it done. 

I think UCLA should be fine, it's still fairly early in the season, and yes, had they converted earlier in the game things may have been different. 

But that's part of soccer.

Certainly makes the games this weekend intriguing.

Fun stuff to watch for younger players.


----------



## turftoe

Thursday:
1. Washington State v Oregon
2. Colorado v Arizona State
3. USC v CAL
4.Arizona v Utah 
5.UCLA v Stanford 
6.Oregon State v Washington


----------



## Sheriff Joe

turftoe said:


> Thursday:
> 1. Washington State v Oregon
> 2. Colorado v Arizona State
> 3. USC v CAL
> 4.Arizona v Utah
> 5.UCLA v Stanford
> 6.Oregon State v Washington


Pretty close to the full moon too.
Should be an interesting night.


----------



## push_up

MAP's kid was lit like a Christmas tree.  Click below for viewing pleasure.  Plus, the anti-American squad's RPI drops to 33rd after the loss.  

https://uclabruins.com/news/2018/9/22/womens-soccer-bruins-drop-pac-12-opener-to-unbeaten-washington-state-1-0.aspx?path=wsoc


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> MAP's kid was lit like a Christmas tree.  Click below for viewing pleasure.  Plus, the anti-American squad's RPI drops to 33rd after the loss.
> 
> https://uclabruins.com/news/2018/9/22/womens-soccer-bruins-drop-pac-12-opener-to-unbeaten-washington-state-1-0.aspx?path=wsoc


Kicking a man when he is down, not cool.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

When the man talks smack he gets kicked when he’s down.  Sorry.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Coach at UCLA also responsible . She recruited the the players she’s yelling at!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

eastbaysoccer said:


> When the man talks smack he gets kicked when he’s down.  Sorry.


I know how things work, just sayin.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> Coach at UCLA also responsible . She recruited the the players she’s yelling at!


There is nothing wrong with the players. It's one play. Players make mistakes.


----------



## push_up

Sheriff Joe is MAP's kowtowed queen.


----------



## push_up

SpeedK1llz said:


> There is nothing wrong with the players. It's one play. Players make mistakes.


 Plus the last two national championship games.  Watch the film.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

eastbaysoccer said:


> Coach at UCLA also responsible . She recruited the the players she’s yelling at!


Funny, our coach is the same way, we have a few kids that shouldn't really be there and he gets so pissed when he puts them in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> Sheriff Joe is MAP's kowtowed queen.


That's not very nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> Plus the last two national championship games.  Watch the film.


Gotta say, at least she is there to make those mistakes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kicking a man when he is down, not cool.


It isnt cool, and I would never do it.
MaP didnt pile on when Pepperdine started out 1 and 5 this year, but thats because us Pepperdine parents on the board have met him, and know him offline.
He brings a lot of the shit on himself, and Im sure he would accept that.
His little minion side kick nogoal was especially thoughtless and cruel.
He seems to have dished himself out of the discussion on his own.

What you throw out there tends to come back at you in life.
This goes for all of you people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta say, at least she is there to make those mistakes.


They all get beat.
MaP's kid is a great player.
She wouldnt be starting for UCLA if she wasnt.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Let’s get back on topic. In the Pac-12 right now it’s looking like this:
1) Stanford
2) USC
3) UCLA
4) Washington state (I know they beat UCLA but they were not the better team)
5) Colorado (played a lot of non-conf patsys but let’s see)

* I’m pulling the rest out of my a$$ from this point forward

6) Arizona 
7) Arizona state
8) Oregon (record looking better this year)
9) Washington
10) Cal
11) Utah
12) Oregon State


----------



## SpeedK1llz

WCC looking like this:

1) Santa Clara
2) Pepperdine (I know our record doesn’t reflect this ranking but we’re on the rise)
3) BYU
4) USF
5) USD
6) LMU
7) Gonzaga
8) St. Mary’s
9) Portland
10) Pacific


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Let’s get back on topic. In the Pac-12 right now it’s looking like this:
> 1) Stanford
> 2) USC
> 3) UCLA
> 4) Washington state (I know they beat UCLA but they were not the better team)
> 5) Colorado (played a lot of non-conf patsys but let’s see)
> 
> * I’m pulling the rest out of my a$$ from this point forward
> 
> 6) Arizona
> 7) Arizona state
> 8) Oregon (record looking better this year)
> 9) Washington
> 10) Cal
> 11) Utah
> 12) Oregon State


I would not surprised at all if UCLA beats Stanford this weekend.
(you heard it here first)
That said, who cares beyond fourth place?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> WCC looking like this:
> 
> 1) Santa Clara
> 2) Pepperdine (I know our record doesn’t reflect this ranking but we’re on the rise)
> 3) BYU
> 4) USF
> 5) USD
> 6) LMU
> 7) Gonzaga
> 8) St. Mary’s
> 9) Portland
> 10) Pacific


Im picking Pepperdine to win you effing commie.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im picking Pepperdine to win you effing commie.


This is just my pre-season ranking Bro. You know I bleed orange & blue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> This is just my pre-season ranking Bro. You know I bleed orange & blue.


Dont talk to me right now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango




----------



## eastbaysoccer

Pepperdine goes on the road to UOP and  St. Mary’s.  All games will be tough in the WCC on the road.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

eastbaysoccer said:


> Pepperdine goes on the road to UOP and  St. Mary’s.  All games will be tough in the WCC on the road.


The way I see it, they need to pretty much run the table.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

WCC finish-

1) Santa Clara

2) BYU - very good team. Always has good talent

3) Portland - have done well vs. top teams and Merlo field is a huge home field advantage.

4) Pepperdine - not as good as last year or the 
year prior.

5) USF -  better.  They have good teams every 4-5 years.  This is a year they are good.

6) San Diego - got sdsu’s Top player and she’s paying dividends.

7) Gonzaga -  improved but need more talent

8) Pacific -  start 6 freshman that will get 
stronger as the season progresses but need more talent.  New coach 3 years in.

9) Loyola - down year

10) St. Mary’s  -  very weak non conf. Schedule.
Lost their best players. Coach in his 5thbyear with his recruits now.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Ricky Fandango said:


> The way I see it, they need to pretty much run the table.


Yes they do.  Lots at stake for st. Mary’s coach.   Calling the upset 1-0 St. Mary’s over Pepperdine ending  their WCC hopes on game 2.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

eastbaysoccer said:


> Yes they do.  Lots at stake for st. Mary’s coach.   Calling the upset 1-0 St. Mary’s over Pepperdine ending  their WCC hopes on game 2.


I will be at the game.
I hope you're wrong.
Pep seems to be finding their way lately.
We shall see.

I'm picking Pepperdine to win the conference.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> WCC looking like this:
> 
> 1) Santa Clara
> 2) Pepperdine (I know our record doesn’t reflect this ranking but we’re on the rise)
> 3) BYU
> 4) USF
> 5) USD
> 6) LMU
> 7) Gonzaga
> 8) St. Mary’s
> 9) Portland
> 10) Pacific


I’d swap BYU and San Francisco.  Inside scoop and all.....  also, I see Pepp sharing a title.


----------



## push_up

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's not very nice.


----------



## surfrider

BYU gave Stanford one hell of a game. A couple of tough outcomes but they are very good


----------



## Swoosh

gkrent said:


> I’d swap BYU and San Francisco.  Inside scoop and all.....  also, I see Pepp sharing a title.


Pepp hosts BYU
SCU is at BYU

I agree with the sharing.  Very tough place to win Provo.


----------



## Swoosh

gkrent said:


> I’d swap BYU and San Francisco.  Inside scoop and all.....  also, I see Pepp sharing a title.


Pepp hosts BYU
SCU is at BYU

I agree with the sharing.  Very tough place to win Provo.


----------



## GoWest

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im picking Pepperdine to win you effing commie.


I feel an affinity for SCU. They showed my DD a lot of love. Their biggest challenge every season is 'keeping up' after OOC schedule subsides. Other than (usually) Pepperdine and byu it's a psychological test of sorts to stay focused. I also would not be surprised to see the WCC repped in the College Cup with the Broncos carrying the torch. Just my two cents.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Santa Clara is the only WCC teams that makes the dance if they don’t win the WCC, which is possible.  Everyone else needs to come in 1st to go.

Sticking w my SC prediction but it will be close.  I expect the unexpected.  Upsets galore that will clog the race.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> Pepperdine goes on the road to UOP and  St. Mary’s.  All games will be tough in the WCC on the road.


Not these two...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

surfrider said:


> BYU gave Stanford one hell of a game. A couple of tough outcomes but they are very good


BYU is always good and their home turf is a tough place for a road team to play. Always a contender.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> Yes they do.  Lots at stake for st. Mary’s coach.   Calling the upset 1-0 St. Mary’s over Pepperdine ending  their WCC hopes on game 2.


Homie please!


----------



## surfrider

Probably the longest timespan I have not seen a post from MAP.  Gotta think he sees the chinks in the armor. I’m not gonna bag on his kid as it was only 1/11 of the problem in this loss. Could be a long weekend for the bruins


----------



## SpeedK1llz

surfrider said:


> Probably the longest timespan I have not seen a post from MAP.  Gotta think he sees the chinks in the armor. I’m not gonna bag on his kid as it was only 1/11 of the problem in this loss. Could be a long weekend for the bruins


Gotta admit, I miss my mitches and bros...


----------



## 3thatplay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Gotta admit, I miss my mitches and bros...


i don't... rather refreshing


----------



## eastbaysoccer

St. Mary’s played Pepperdine to a tie last year in Maik


SpeedK1llz said:


> Not these two...


Pepperdine killed UOP 9-0 last year.  Year before in Stockton it was 1-0.  

St. mary’s lost 1-0 in Malibu last year.  

All games are tough.  Ask the Vikings who just got beat at home by the Buffalo Bills.  You just never know.

It’s easy to pick a winner.  I’m calling the upset of st. Mary’s over Pepp, sunday.


----------



## push_up

SpeedK1llz said:


> Gotta admit, I miss my mitches and bros...


The mitch is MAP.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> St. Mary’s played Pepperdine to a tie last year in Maik
> 
> 
> Pepperdine killed UOP 9-0 last year.  Year before in Stockton it was 1-0.
> 
> St. mary’s lost 1-0 in Malibu last year.
> 
> All games are tough.  Ask the Vikings who just got beat at home by the Buffalo Bills.  You just never know.
> 
> It’s easy to pick a winner.  I’m calling the upset of st. Mary’s over Pepp, sunday.


FYI. Last year's match ended in a 0-0 tie after two overtime periods. St. Mary's was out shot 32-2. Kind of hard to score a goal when your strategy is to bunker down in your final third the entire game...
https://pepperdinewaves.com/boxscore.aspx?id=4884&path=wsoc


----------



## Ricky Fandango

push_up said:


> The mitch is MAP.


wtf?
let it go, sherlock.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> FYI. Last year's match ended in a 0-0 tie after two overtime periods. St. Mary's was out shot 32-2. Kind of hard to score a goal when your strategy is to bunker down in your final third the entire game...
> https://pepperdinewaves.com/boxscore.aspx?id=4884&path=wsoc


I just hope I get to fly home with a smile instead of a bourbon frown.


----------



## push_up

Ricky Fandango said:


> wtf?
> let it go, sherlock.


Mitch's get stitches.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just hope I get to fly home with a smile instead of a bourbon frown.


You’ll fly home with a double bourbon smile Ricky!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> You’ll fly home with a double bourbon smile Ricky!


Gawd I hope you're right.
I hate eating crow, but as many times as Ive had it, its not bad with the right sauce.
I'll be up in NoCal late tonight.
We need to get prepped.
Have your people call my people.


----------



## Lion Eyes




----------



## Ricky Fandango

push_up said:


> Mitch's get stitches.


I think I know who you are


----------



## Multi Sport

Ricky Fandango said:


> Gawd I hope you're right.
> I hate eating crow, but as many times as Ive had it, its not bad with the right sauce.
> I'll be up in NoCal late tonight.
> We need to get prepped.
> Have your people call my people.


I'll wave to you as I drive to Oregon on Friday...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think I know who you are


Does her walk match her talk?


----------



## gkrent

Because I'm so anxious about this weekend, I'm going to make some calls:


Thursday
 Arizona (7-2-0) vs. Utah (3-5-1)*
Arizona St. (6-2-0) vs. Colorado (9-0-1) 
BYU (5-3-1) vs. Gonzaga (5-2-2)
Cal St. Fullerton (3-7-1) vs. Long Beach St. (5-4-1) 
California (4-4-1) vs. (16) Southern California (8-0-1) *
San Diego (4-4-1) vs. Portland (7-4-0) (new coach making an impact!)*
(1) Stanford (8-0-1) vs. UCLA (5-2-1)*
 Washington (5-3-1) vs. Oregon St. (1-8-0)*
 Washington St. (8-0-0) vs. (14) Oregon (7-1-1)*

9/28 Friday
(15) Baylor vs. TCU (going with the underdog here because I'm rooting for a player on TCU)
Cal Poly vs. Cal St. Northridge 
(18) Kansas vs. Iowa St.
 Oklahoma vs. Texas Tech
(12) Oklahoma St. vs. (10) Texas 
Pacific vs. Pepperdine 
St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Loyola Marymount 
UC Irvine vs. Hawaii
 UC Santa Barbara vs. UC Davis
 (23) West Virginia vs. Kansas State

9/29 Saturday
 BYU vs. Portland 

9/30 Sunday
 Arizona vs. Colorado 
Arizona St. vs. Utah 
Cal Poly vs. UC Davis 
Cal St. Fullerton vs. UC Riverside 
Cal St. Northridge vs. Hawaii
California vs. UCLA 
Oklahoma vs. (12) Oklahoma St. 
Pacific vs. Loyola Marymount 
San Diego vs. Gonzaga 
San Francisco vs. (2) Santa Clara 
St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Pepperdine 
(1) Stanford vs. (16) Southern California 
TCU vs. (10) Texas 
Texas Tech vs. (15) Baylor 
Washington vs. (14) Oregon 
Washington St. vs. Oregon St.

*denotes winners


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gkrent said:


> Because I'm so anxious about this weekend, I'm going to make some calls:
> 
> 
> Thursday
> Arizona (7-2-0) vs. Utah (3-5-1)
> Arizona St. (6-2-0) vs. Colorado (9-0-1)
> BYU (5-3-1) vs. Gonzaga (5-2-2)
> Cal St. Fullerton (3-7-1) vs. Long Beach St. (5-4-1)
> California (4-4-1) vs. (16) Southern California (8-0-1)
> San Diego (4-4-1) vs. Portland (7-4-0) (new coach making an impact!)
> (1) Stanford (8-0-1) vs. UCLA (5-2-1)
> Washington (5-3-1) vs. Oregon St. (1-8-0)
> Washington St. (8-0-0) vs. (14) Oregon (7-1-1)
> 
> 9/28 Friday
> (15) Baylor vs. TCU (going with the underdog here because I'm rooting for a player on TCU)
> Cal Poly vs. Cal St. Northridge
> (18) Kansas vs. Iowa St.
> Oklahoma vs. Texas Tech
> (12) Oklahoma St. vs. (10) Texas
> Pacific vs. Pepperdine
> St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Loyola Marymount
> UC Irvine vs. Hawaii
> UC Santa Barbara vs. UC Davis
> (23) West Virginia vs. Kansas State
> 
> 9/29 Saturday
> BYU vs. Portland
> 
> 9/30 Sunday
> Arizona vs. Colorado
> Arizona St. vs. Utah
> Cal Poly vs. UC Davis
> Cal St. Fullerton vs. UC Riverside
> Cal St. Northridge vs. Hawaii
> California vs. UCLA
> Oklahoma vs. (12) Oklahoma St.
> Pacific vs. Loyola Marymount
> San Diego vs. Gonzaga
> San Francisco vs. (2) Santa Clara
> St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Pepperdine
> (1) Stanford vs. (16) Southern California
> TCU vs. (10) Texas
> Texas Tech vs. (15) Baylor
> Washington vs. (14) Oregon
> Washington St. vs. Oregon St.


How have you been doing so far?


----------



## outside!

eastbaysoccer said:


> I’m calling the upset of st. Mary’s over Pepp, sunday.


Based on the one game I saw St. Mary's play, that will be a big upset.


----------



## soccer661

Cal & USC are tied 0-0 at half


----------



## soccer661

Cal & USC still tied end of regulation....going into OT


----------



## soccer661

USC scores in first couple min of OT...1-0


----------



## Mystery Train

soccer661 said:


> USC scores in first couple min of OT...1-0


wow


----------



## CaliKlines

Wake Forest knocks off previously undefeated Boston College. Notre Dame was crushed by Florida State 4-0.


----------



## CaliKlines

10 man State draws with Duke 1-1.


----------



## Seven

ASU draws with Colorado 1-1.


----------



## push_up

As I predicted, the anti-American, socially unconscious kneelers lose to Stanford.  Plus, #5 was posterized, AGAIN.  How will that RPI look now with two straight conference loses?


----------



## abfool

push_up said:


> anti-American, socially unconscious kneelers lose to Stanford.  Plus, #5 was posterized,








One of them is canadian


----------



## eastbaysoccer

abfool said:


> One of them is canadian


If they want to protest trump go do it on Capitol Hill or get involved in a community service created to help those that are wronged.  Don’t disrespect those that died for your freedoms.  UCLA coach should dismiss both of them from the team.

I see them as no different than the basketball players that stole items in China.


----------



## outside!

eastbaysoccer said:


> If they want to protest trump go do it on Capitol Hill or get involved in a community service created to help those that are wronged.  Don’t disrespect those that died for your freedoms.  UCLA coach should dismiss both of them from the team.
> 
> I see them as no different than the basketball players that stole items in China.


Off Topic 2 is the correct place for political discussions.


----------



## Justafan

push_up said:


> As I predicted, the anti-American, socially unconscious kneelers lose to Stanford.  Plus, #5 was posterized, AGAIN.  How will that RPI look now with two straight conference loses?


Hey Pushy, take you and your two fools to the off topic forum so I can whoop all your asses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> Hey Pushy, take you and your two fools to the off topic forum so I can whoop all your asses.


Not very middle of the road of you Sir.


----------



## Mystery Train

Damn, that Macario volley was a thing of beauty.  Stanford is clearly in a class alone, so a 3-2 loss in Palo Alto isn't a terrible result for the Bruins.  Trouble is, with this conference, you can't afford to lose against an inferior team like WSU.   The other Pac12 teams might be smelling blood in the water, so it's going to be a brawl to the finish for the Bruins.   That SC game to end the regular season is going to be _huge_.   Would love to be at that game.


----------



## turftoe

Sunday:
Washington State v Oregon State
Colorado v Arizona 
UCLA v CAL
Stanford v USC
Washington v Oregon 
ASU v Utah

With Oregon going north to the WA schools they have a real chance to make a play to get into upper half of conference and position themselves for the tournament, but they fell short v Wa State last night, 2-1.
Wa State finds ways to get it done and will likely remain unblemished after their game v Oregon State.

CO v AZ is a big game for both sides.

As is ASU v Utah. 

Stanford v USC is obviously huge, can Stanford start putting away their easier opportunities? Seems they're hitting the spectacular shots but not finishing on many easier chances. SC will be a big test for Cardinal defense.

UCLA clearly needs a win to right the ship. CAL put up a great fight yesterday v USC, will be interesting to see if they can do it again v the Bruins.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Mystery Train said:


> Damn, that Macario volley was a thing of beauty.  Stanford is clearly in a class alone, so a 3-2 loss in Palo Alto isn't a terrible result for the Bruins.  Trouble is, with this conference, you can't afford to lose against an inferior team like WSU.   The other Pac12 teams might be smelling blood in the water, so it's going to be a brawl to the finish for the Bruins.   That SC game to end the regular season is going to be _huge_.   Would love to be at that game.


It's right in your back yard. I will hopefully be at that game.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Why isn’t macario on the WNT?

Cal/UCLA loser could be in deep trouble.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Cal got out shot 26-4.  I would call that survival.


----------



## push_up

Where is MAP the mitch? Probably sucking hit fat thumbs.


----------



## LASTMAN14

eastbaysoccer said:


> Why isn’t macario on the WNT?
> 
> Cal/UCLA loser could be in deep trouble.


Per the announcers of last nights match up they brought up that point. There was a debate if she would play for the US or Brazil at the senior level.


----------



## outside!

LASTMAN14 said:


> Per the announcers of last nights match up they brought up that point. There was a debate if she would play for the US or Brazil at the senior level.


In my opinion, if she wanted to play for Brazil, she already would be. They would be insane to not have invited her already.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> Why isn’t macario on the WNT?
> 
> Cal/UCLA loser could be in deep trouble.


Cal is done.  Lots of pressure in this one.  Cal is a narrow pitch, plays well for the defending team, in this case the home team.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> Why isn’t macario on the WNT?
> 
> Cal/UCLA loser could be in deep trouble.


She can't play until she's 23 years old because she's not a citizen.  Even if she gets her citizenship before then, she still probably couldn't play until 23 per FIFA rules.   There may be a way to get a waiver for this but I don't know how this works.


----------



## LASTMAN14

outside! said:


> In my opinion, if she wanted to play for Brazil, she already would be. They would be insane to not have invited her already.


That's it, I think she is still thinking about it.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

LASTMAN14 said:


> That's it, I think she is still thinking about it.


She’s better than Pugh, Horan and the rest of them.  That strike was incredible.  America loves great strikers.  She’ll be the #1 draft pick when it’s her time.


----------



## LASTMAN14

eastbaysoccer said:


> She’s better than Pugh, Horan and the rest of them.  That strike was incredible.  America loves great strikers.  She’ll be the #1 draft pick when it’s her time.


She definitely encapsulates what kind of players posters have discussed the US should develop.


----------



## push_up

eastbaysoccer said:


> UCLA coach should dismiss both of them from the team.


If you look closely there are actually four anti-american, socially unconscious kneelers in the picture.

Also, there are also at least four who are disrespecting the flag of our veterans in a more subtle way.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Portland vs. BYU should be a good one tonight. Should tell us if Portland is legit this year or not.

Got my pit helmet ready for the bunker tomorrow.


----------



## gkrent

0-0 half Portland vs BYU.  Portland defense legit, BYU very very good.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> 0-0 half Portland vs BYU.  Portland defense legit, BYU very very good.


That got out of hand quickly...


----------



## Kicker4Life

SpeedK1llz said:


> That got out of hand quickly...


What was the final?


----------



## GoWest

Kicker4Life said:


> What was the final?


byu 3 UP 1


----------



## gkrent

GoWest said:


> byu 3 UP 1


Actually BYU got the shutout


----------



## Kicker4Life

GoWest said:


> byu 3 UP 1


Thx!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

St. MARYs just ended Pepps’ ncaa. Chances  1-0.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

eastbaysoccer said:


> St. MARYs just ended Pepps’ ncaa. Chances  1-0.


Probably.
How did you know?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

SpeedK1llz said:


> Homie please!


Homie was right.  St mary’s Coach desperate to keep his job and if it meant packing it in and kicking it out he was going to do it.  

Going to have to sweep USF and Santa Clara.  My prediction is Pepperdine looks past USF and it’s a tie.  Season over.

BYU looks like a beast and will continue to win.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> Homie was right.  St mary’s Coach desperate to keep his job and if it meant packing it in and kicking it out he was going to do it.
> 
> Going to have to sweep USF and Santa Clara.  My prediction is Pepperdine looks past USF and it’s a tie.  Season over.
> 
> BYU looks like a beast and will continue to win.


USF is notoriously tough at Negoesco.  I’ve seen them take down the perennial favorites there while kicking it in the beer garden.  Today, one goal was own goal by SC and the other was a lucky pass intercept to keeper and had an open goal.  My takeaway?  SC still makes mistakes, and USF struggled bad at home against them.

I doubt after today Pepp will “look past”USF.  They always take one game at a time, and after todays unfortunate penalty, they will be extra motivated  to get the W


----------



## turftoe

Pac-12 Standings
As of this evening:

Washington State 9
Stanford 9
USC 6
Washington 6
Colorado 5
Arizona 4
Arizona State 4
Oregon 3
UCLA 3
Utah 3
CAL 0
Oregon State 0

Not what some would have expected.

Oregon had a chance to make a push this year early up  in the Washington trip but fell short in each game. 

CAL survived USC in regulation, slipped up in OT and then fell pretty hard today v UCLA. 

Interesting to see how WSU will fare v USC, Stanford and others. They're certainly off to a great start.


----------



## surfrider

Cal utterly dominated by UCLA.  Geez they are struggling.  Watching Usc v Stanford.  I know the outcome but 20 minutes in very even


----------



## Zerodenero

Stanford....The Gold Standard - Period.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

eastbaysoccer said:


> Homie was right.  St mary’s Coach desperate to keep his job and if it meant packing it in and kicking it out he was going to do it.
> 
> Going to have to sweep USF and Santa Clara.  My prediction is Pepperdine looks past USF and it’s a tie.  Season over.
> 
> BYU looks like a beast and will continue to win.


Do you wear a yellow shirt on Fridays and Sundays?
Asking for a friend.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you wear a yellow shirt on Fridays and Sundays?
> Asking for a friend.


Bad call or not, Pepperdine couldn’t convert on 20+ shots.  They also had a hard time with 2-win Pacific as it was 1-0 at half for a final of 2-0.  The committee won’t look at the game stats to see Pepp dominated st. Mary’s in that loss.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

eastbaysoccer said:


> Bad call or not, Pepperdine couldn’t convert on 20+ shots.  They also had a hard time with 2-win Pacific as it was 1-0 at half for a final of 2-0.  The committee won’t look at the game stats to see Pepp dominated st. Mary’s in that loss.


Other than the "hard time" with Pacific, I agree with you.
Like you said, a win is a win.


----------



## Garnet17

Ricky Fandango said:


> Other than the "hard time" with Pacific, I agree with you.
> Like you said, a win is a win.


A very lucky win for a subpar coach!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Ricky Fandango said:


> Other than the "hard time" with Pacific, I agree with you.
> Like you said, a win is a win.


 I’m seeing a tie Vs. USF.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

eastbaysoccer said:


> I’m seeing a tie Vs. USF.


What color shirt am I wearing right now?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Garnet17 said:


> A very lucky win for a subpar coach!


100% agree.  He’s focused on win loss record at the moment.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Garnet17 said:


> A very lucky win for a subpar coach!


Im not saying a thing about it.
Its history.
Wait, I mean thats all Im saying.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Millander is a good coach and this could be one of his better teams since he’s been there.  Pepp and Loyola will have their hands full. WCC is a grind and becomes more of a grind when teams like Pacific and st. mary’s sneak up on u.

IMO st. Mary’s has used their upset for the year .


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> Bad call or not, Pepperdine couldn’t convert on 20+ shots.  They also had a hard time with 2-win Pacific as it was 1-0 at half for a final of 2-0.  The committee won’t look at the game stats to see Pepp dominated st. Mary’s in that loss.


“Hard time”??? We’re you at that match? I’ll answer for you. No. If you had been you’d know there was nothing “hard” about it for Pepp.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> Homie was right.  St mary’s Coach desperate to keep his job and if it meant packing it in and kicking it out he was going to do it.
> 
> Going to have to sweep USF and Santa Clara.  My prediction is Pepperdine looks past USF and it’s a tie.  Season over.
> 
> BYU looks like a beast and will continue to win.


I’d still take Pepp 8 out of 10 times against Mary. Pepp completely outplayed them and the officiating was some of the worst I’ve ever seen. Forget the penalty. He called it, they converted. Not long after that play however, we had two players taken down; one in the box and one at the top of it. No call. If a Pepp player touched a Mary, they flew to the ground like they’d been sniped by Clarke himself. They got the call nearly every time. Still not convinced? Go look at our foul stats season-to-date and see what they are game by game prior to yesterday’s match.

All anybody is asking for in these matches is consistency. Consistently bad, consistently mediocre, consistently good. I don’t care, just call it the same for both sides. That didn’t happen yesterday. To add insult to injury, when the CR finally handed out a yellow to a Mary, he gave it to the wrong player.

All of that not withstanding, we had 19 chances and didn’t convert a single one. That’s on us. Season technically not over...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> I’m seeing a tie Vs. USF.


You reffing this match too?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> 100% agree.  He’s focused on win loss record at the moment.


Actually, I think he’s singularly focused on not losing. He and the team seem elated about their “undefeated weekend”...


----------



## eastbaysoccer

SpeedK1llz said:


> “Hard time”??? We’re you at that match? I’ll answer for you. No. If you had been you’d know there was nothing “hard” about it for Pepp.


If Pepp took care of business the refs would be a non issue and we wouldn’t be talking about them.  Credit must be given to St. Mary’s for stifling the Pepp attack.  Was it not good defense Sunday?  They shut you out.  You can read about it on the SMC web page.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> If Pepp took care of business the refs would be a non issue and we wouldn’t be talking about them.


Absolutely correct.  Agree 100%



eastbaysoccer said:


> Credit must be given to St. Mary’s for stifling the Pepp attack.  Was it not good defense Sunday?


Allowing 17 shots is not what I would describe as good defense.   What I would say is the Pepp offense could use some target practice


----------



## eastbaysoccer

SpeedK1llz said:


> “Hard time”??? We’re you at that match? I’ll answer for you. No. If you had been you’d know there was nothing “hard” about it for Pepp.


Pepperdine Coach *Tim Ward* said: "We got another one, which is great. The girls played really, really well. We're finding our form at the right time. Pacific did a really good job being organized and being tough to break down in the first half. The goal before halftime was really needed for sure.



SpeedK1llz said:


> I’d still take Pepp 8 out of 10 times against Mary. Pepp completely outplayed them and the officiating was some of the worst I’ve ever seen. Forget the penalty. He called it, they converted. Not long after that play however, we had two players taken down; one in the box and one at the top of it. No call. If a Pepp player touched a Mary, they flew to the ground like they’d been sniped by Clarke himself. They got the call nearly every time. Still not convinced? Go look at our foul stats season-to-date and see what they are game by game prior to yesterday’s match.
> 
> All anybody is asking for in these matches is consistency. Consistently bad, consistently mediocre, consistently good. I don’t care, just call it the same for both sides. That didn’t happen yesterday. To add insult to injury, when the CR finally handed out a yellow to a Mary, he gave it to the wrong player.
> 
> All of that not withstanding, we had 19 chances and didn’t convert a single one. That’s on us. Season technically not over...


Se


gkrent said:


> Absolutely correct.  Agree 100%
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing 17 shots is not what I would describe as good defense.   Would I would say is the Pepp offense could use some target practice


 good organized team defense.  If you block all angles to the goal, it’s hard to score.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Will be interesting to see if St. Mart’s Can keep this up.


----------



## girlgotgame

eastbaysoccer said:


> Will be interesting to see if St. Mart’s Can keep this up.


You'd think the coaches facing a team like St. Mary's would have a game plan in place. You know what they're going to do. Defend at all costs, lump it forward for a hail "Mary" and hope for the best. I just feel for the players who are forced to play this way, or maybe that's the type of player he's recruiting now? Either way, it was hard to watch.


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope.  Smith will come off the bench for Stanford and will find the PAC 12 harder to score goals in than the cupcakes that she scored against.  Catarina only scored 3 or 4 goals in conference play and that was against the weaker teams other than the one against $C.  This ain’t weak a$$ International competition.  No goal poaching.


Glad your Sophia Smith prediction hasn't quite panned out.  She had the game-winning goals against both UCLA and USC last week and earned National Player of the Week honors in the process.  https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer-articles/womens-team-of-the-week:-october-2_aid45040 Macario has also had 3 goals in 3 Pac 12 games (including her 2 vs UCLA).


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> good organized team defense.  If you block all angles to the goal, it’s hard to score.


So I take it you didn't watch the game...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SocalPapa said:


> Glad your Sophia Smith prediction hasn't quite panned out.  She had the game-winning goals against both UCLA and USC last week and earned National Player of the Week honors in the process.  https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer-articles/womens-team-of-the-week:-october-2_aid45040 Macario has also had 3 goals in 3 Pac 12 games (including her 2 vs UCLA).


Ouch!


----------



## push_up

A bunch of whiny bastards on this forum the past couple days.  It was the ref's fault, they played too much defense, waaaaa....waaaaa... waaaah... sniff, sniff (blows nose).

The only positive thing is MAP the mitch has his head up his boyfriends ass and has not been seen for a week or so.  Definately a positive development.  Carry on.


----------



## timmyh

push_up said:


> A bunch of whiny bastards on this forum the past couple days.  It was the ref's fault, they played too much defense, waaaaa....waaaaa... waaaah... sniff, sniff (blows nose).
> 
> The only positive thing is MAP the mitch has his head up his boyfriends ass and has not been seen for a week or so.  Definately a positive development.  Carry on.


We are all thrilled that MAP is too embarrassed to show up and this place is obviously better without him. We now hope you follow in his footsteps and also go away.
It's been nice reading about soccer lately. Stop with the nonsense.


----------



## girlgotgame

After watching my DD's first season of play, I think I prefer the men's ACC d1 schedueling better. They appear to start out with all non-conference matches, and soon move into conference play like everyone else. However, there are still some non-conference games mixed in later in the season, giving coaches more flexibility with players, strategy, recovery etc. ... Thoughts?


----------



## push_up

timmyh said:


> We are all thrilled that MAP is too embarrassed to show up and this place is obviously better without him. We now hope you follow in his footsteps and also go away.
> It's been nice reading about soccer lately. Stop with the nonsense.


I will happily go away if MAP the Mitch stays away.  I have other screen names.  We all know that won't happen though.


----------



## gkrent

girlgotgame said:


> After watching my DD's first season of play, I think I prefer the men's ACC d1 schedueling better. They appear to start out with all non-conference matches, and soon move into conference play like everyone else. However, there are still some non-conference games mixed in later in the season, giving coaches more flexibility with players, strategy, recovery etc. ... Thoughts?


Some women's scheduling is like that, but I thought that was due to games being rescheduled.


----------



## surfrider

It has been very pleasant around here of late. Doesn’t hurt that the Soccer has been excellent and plentiful. I think Thursday has become the most inefficient workday of the week


----------



## CaliKlines

surfrider said:


> It has been very pleasant around here of late. Doesn’t hurt that the Soccer has been excellent and plentiful. I think Thursday has become the most inefficient workday of the week


I agree, and Tue-Thurs during Champions League weeks! Love the Happy Hour start times (4pm) of the Thurs ACC matches.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Agree maybe one non conference between conference so a coach can rest players and get new ones in.


----------



## LASTMAN14

.


timmyh said:


> We are all thrilled that MAP is too embarrassed to show up and this place is obviously better without him. We now hope you follow in his footsteps and also go away.
> It's been nice reading about soccer lately. Stop with the nonsense.


I hit the ignore button (by the way my first and awesome) and had to read between the lines here on this post. Fantastic, you also told push-up their an arse!


----------



## SocalPapa

Macario. Free kick. Money.


----------



## surfrider

SocalPapa said:


> Macario. Free kick. Money.


So damn clutch


----------



## MakeAPlay

Brian Webb if you and pu$$y a$$ Kurt Kline want to talk shit you can do it to my face.  I think you are @3thatplay and I live in San Diego so we can squash it in person no coward shit talk. PM me unless you are a pu$$y. I will meet you whenever.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@3thatplay don’t be a pu$$y.  Men don’t talk shit and gossip.  They say it to a man’s face.  Please try me....


----------



## MakeAPlay

San Marcos is close to me.  You may be used to dealing with punks but this ain’t Colorado State. Try me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> Glad your Sophia Smith prediction hasn't quite panned out.  She had the game-winning goals against both UCLA and USC last week and earned National Player of the Week honors in the process.  https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer-articles/womens-team-of-the-week:-october-2_aid45040 Macario has also had 3 goals in 3 Pac 12 games (including her 2 vs UCLA).


Keep feeling yourself.  I’m not concerned.  Your team will be the same when they next meet.  Mine won’t be.  Stanford shits the bed every other year in the tournament.  

Did your kid play in the game or are you just taking about other people’s kids?  Mine played 90 and is getting closer to 100% everyday.  Oh and she has a 3.8 gpa.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

surfrider said:


> So damn clutch


She’s the next star for the US team.


----------



## turftoe

Oregon impresses in the loss. Theyve improved. Tough set last weekend in WA may really cost them for NCAA berth, time will tell.

Exquisite free kick for #20.

Cardinal not at their best tonight in creating quality chances in run of play, and came very close to giving this one away on a couple occasions.

Colorado pops WSU's perfect balloon.

Cal loses to OSU.

SoCal schools take care of biz v AZ schools 

Utah gets quality win v Washington.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Brian Webb if you and pu$$y a$$ Kurt Kline want to talk shit you can do it to my face.  I think you are @3thatplay and I live in San Diego so we can squash it in person no coward shit talk. PM me unless you are a pu$$y. I will meet you whenever.


I was starting to worry about you.


----------



## surfrider

And the Sh!t show is back.    Yay!


----------



## Soccer43

Much more entertaining


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Keep feeling yourself.  I’m not concerned.  Your team will be the same when they next meet.  Mine won’t be.  Stanford shits the bed every other year in the tournament.
> 
> Did your kid play in the game or are you just taking about other people’s kids?  Mine played 90 and is getting closer to 100% everyday.  Oh and she has a 3.8 gpa.


Whoa, MAP, where the hell did that come from?  I wasn't talking about your kid.  I was addressing your predictions about two players on my team.  I'm sure your kid's great.  

P.S. I don't have a kid who plays college soccer right now, but I do have one who graduated Phi Beta Kappa from Stanford.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

turftoe said:


> Oregon impresses in the loss. Theyve improved. Tough set last weekend in WA may really cost them for NCAA berth, time will tell.
> 
> Exquisite free kick for #20.
> 
> Cardinal not at their best tonight in creating quality chances in run of play, and came very close to giving this one away on a couple occasions.
> 
> Colorado pops WSU's perfect balloon.
> 
> Cal loses to OSU.
> 
> SoCal schools take care of biz v AZ schools
> 
> Utah gets quality win v Washington.


Oregon played a helluva game.
UCLA is pissed, and beats AS like a drum.
Long season and this team is deep.
I think Villacorta, Sanchez and A Rod are as good as it gets.
Macario plays like a dude. What a shot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Soccer43 said:


> Much more entertaining


Classic MaP volley.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Macario plays like a dude. What a shot.


That's an awfully sexist statement.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oregon played a helluva game.
> UCLA is pissed, and beats AS like a drum.
> Long season and this team is deep.
> I think Villacorta, Sanchez and A Rod are as good as it gets.
> Macario plays like a dude. What a shot.


Looks like Xiao is coming back as well.


----------



## surfrider

UCLA Wins 3-1. Two of the goals would have been stopped by a u12 keeper. ASU quite possibly the weakest team in Pac12. I’ll be there Sunday and fully expect the Cats to give em all they got


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's an awfully sexist statement.


Im sorry, but dude soccer players are faster and stronger.
She just moves and plays like a dude, which imho is a compliment.
Dont blame me, Im not God. (although he did loan me his hair)


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> UCLA Wins 3-1. Two of the goals would have been stopped by a u12 keeper. ASU quite possibly the weakest team in Pac12. I’ll be there Sunday and fully expect the Cats to give em all they got


I turned it when it was 2-0.
Just wasnt much of a game. UCLA was just way better.
The Oregon Stanford game was more of a battle.


----------



## outside!

Ricky Fandango said:


> Macario plays like a dude. What a shot.


For those that don't know...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sorry, but dude soccer players are faster and stronger.
> She just moves and plays like a dude, which imho is a compliment.
> Dont blame me, Im not God. (although he did loan me his hair)


Yep, my princess doesn't like to watch womens soccer for that very reason.
So God's a man?
You are getting yourself in all kinds of trouble lately.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, my princess doesn't like to watch womens soccer for that very reason.
> So God's a man?
> You are getting yourself in all kinds of trouble lately.


I never said that.
I just suggested that God has great hair.
Why wouldn't* he*?

Now I did it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never said that.
> I just suggested that God has great hair.
> Why wouldn't* he*?
> 
> 
> 
> Now I did it.


You kinda did.


Ricky Fandango said: ↑
Im sorry, but dude soccer players are faster and stronger.
She just moves and plays like a dude, which imho is a compliment.
Dont blame me, Im not God. (although he did loan me his hair)


----------



## 3thatplay

There it is...  We all knew it was coming when I said it was refreshing without him.    What a crack pot.  I didn't know if my daughter would make the lineup, was thrilled when she did.  Why Dominic allows it befuddles me.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I called the tie Pepp and USF.  Sunday Santa Clara handles easy,  2-0


----------



## push_up

3thatplay said:


> There it is...  We all knew it was coming when I said it was refreshing without him.    What a crack pot.  I didn't know if my daughter would make the lineup, was thrilled when she did.  Why Dominic allows it befuddles me.


Pick me....Pick me. 

Scroll up to review my boyfriend comment........


----------



## Ricky Fandango

If God wasnt a man, why would he make women so attractive?


Sheriff Joe said:


> You kinda did.
> 
> 
> Ricky Fandango said: ↑
> Im sorry, but dude soccer players are faster and stronger.
> She just moves and plays like a dude, which imho is a compliment.
> Dont blame me, Im not God. (although he did loan me his hair)


God never told me if he was a man.
He has too many God things to worry about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> If God wasnt a man, why would he make women so attractive?
> 
> God never told me if he was a man.
> He has too many God things to worry about.


You are wise beyond your years.
Some women.


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> .
> 
> I hit the ignore button (by the way my first and awesome) and had to read between the lines here on this post. Fantastic, you also told push-up their an arse!


push-up=clarino Hope I get a dumb on this one from the other alias...


----------



## turftoe

PAC 12 SUNDAY

some intriguing matches, given where the teams are sitting at this time

1- Washington State v Utah
2- USC v Arizona State
3- Colorado v Washington
4- Stanford v Oregon State
5- UCLA v Arizona
6- Oregon v CAL

Washington State in a big match v Utah. If Utah pulls the win, they are tied with WSU. If WSU wins, they stay within reach of the top.
pivotal match for Oregon, can they get the 3 v CAL and start moving up?
same could be said for AZ v UCLA, if AZ comes up empty v the Bruins, they are in a pretty deep hole
Colorado needs 3 to keep pace with those at the top


----------



## Ricky Fandango

turftoe said:


> PAC 12 SUNDAY
> 
> some intriguing matches, given where the teams are sitting at this time
> 
> 1- Washington State v Utah
> 2- USC v Arizona State
> 3- Colorado v Washington
> 4- Stanford v Oregon State
> 5- UCLA v Arizona
> 6- Oregon v CAL
> 
> Washington State in a big match v Utah. If Utah pulls the win, they are tied with WSU. If WSU wins, they stay within reach of the top.
> pivotal match for Oregon, can they get the 3 v CAL and start moving up?
> same could be said for AZ v UCLA, if AZ comes up empty v the Bruins, they are in a pretty deep hole
> Colorado needs 3 to keep pace with those at the top


I was impressed with Oregon's game on Thursday.
I had no idea they had that kinda game.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Watched that game to. They have some talent.


----------



## turftoe

Agreed.

They have a great staff and have been working hard in getting players with a little juice to come to the Duck Kingdom. 

They stayed disciplined in that game and showed they're at least on the rise from where they've been the last several seasons, IMHO.


----------



## SocalPapa

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was impressed with Oregon's game on Thursday.
> I had no idea they had that kinda game.


Oregon looked a lot better than expected against Stanford but so have other teams.  They've figured out the trick, which is just to press Stanford hard the whole game.  Without Andi Sullivan (and now without Tierna Davidson) Stanford cannot maintain possession the way it used to.  They look a lot more disorganized than when those two women were involved.  Of course they are still tremendously deep, so they have been in much better shape heading into overtime than their opponents.


----------



## davin

SocalPapa said:


> Oregon looked a lot better than expected against Stanford but so have other teams.  They've figured out the trick, which is just to press Stanford hard the whole game.  Without Andi Sullivan (and now without Tierna Davidson) Stanford cannot maintain possession the way it used to.  They look a lot more disorganized than when those two women were involved.  Of course they are still tremendously deep, so they have been in much better shape heading into overtime than their opponents.


Stanford is a different team without JB in the line up. She was the unsung hero on last year’s team until people started taking notice in the College Cup. They missed her steadiness in the Oregon game. She is a dfference maker for them in the midfield, so hopefully she’s back to full strength soon.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Santa Clara 0 - Pepperdine 1


----------



## Ricky Fandango

eastbaysoccer said:


> I called the tie Pepp and USF.  Sunday Santa Clara handles easy,  2-0


Looks like Nostradamas missed one.

If you called this one I was gonna start prepping for Armageddon.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like Nostradamas missed one.
> 
> If you called this one I was gonna start prepping for Armageddon.


Looks like a five team race with Pepp, SC, BYU, zags and Portland.  Too close to call at this point.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> Looks like a five team race with Pepp, SC, BYU, zags and Portland.  Too close to call at this point.


Advantage BYU.  

Eastbay, don't you pay attention to history?  today was 10 straight wins for Pepperdine over Santa Clara in Malibu. Santa Clara's last win in Malibu was prior to Prince partying in 1999...


----------



## Dos Equis

Looking at the weekend results, have to acknowledge a SoCal player HH putting Vandy on top of the SEC with 2 goals in  a big win at Tennessee.  Says a lot about the level of SoCal talent.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Swoosh said:


> Advantage BYU.
> 
> Eastbay, don't you pay attention to history?  today was 10 straight wins for Pepperdine over Santa Clara in Malibu. Santa Clara's last win in Malibu was prior to Prince partying in 1999...


I think if Pep runs the table, and that is a big "if", they will be in.
BYU probably gets to Santa Clara in Provo. I would like to see a tie.
Gonzaga is playing well and it will be a tough road trip for the Waves with them and Portland, but the Waves need both games.


----------



## gkrent

I’d like to see a tie too.  If  Pepp does the work next weekend, that would be very interesting.


----------



## turftoe

intersting start... hoping the Waves can do it... hoping they're hitting their  stride!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

BYU comes to St. Mary’s next week and will face a 1-0-9 formation.  We could see a tie that could muddy up the standings.

Pacific with no wins could implement the same.

WCC title will come down the last week and there will certainly be upsets before then.


----------



## El Clasico

eastbaysoccer said:


> BYU comes to St. Mary’s next week and will face a 1-0-9 formation.  We could see a tie that could muddy up the standings.
> 
> Pacific with no wins could implement the same.
> 
> WCC title will come down the last week and there will certainly be upsets before then.


That's a lot of forwards. They must score a lot of goals.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

El Clasico said:


> That's a lot of forwards. They must score a lot of goals.


Yeah, its weird.


----------



## surfrider

Interesting to see how the Pac-12 is shaking out.  Colorado still unbeaten   Stanford semi vulnerable.   UCLA and USC looking to an end of. Season face off  should be crazy.  The Wildcats took it on the chin and are against the ropes.  Utah with two shutouts and upsets of the wash teams. Where is this going


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> For those that don't know...


All i got was, “Catarina”...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3251
> 
> You are wise beyond your years.
> Some women.


I’m sure she was attractive back in her day. Now she just needs to be fed lines from her staffers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> I’m sure she was attractive back in her day. Now she just needs to be fed lines from her staffers.


Maybe before God said "Let there be light."


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> All i got was, “Catarina”...


?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> ?


I don’t speak Portuguese...


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> I don’t speak Portuguese...


Neither do I, but I sure the gist of it is something like "Look at Catarina school these boys in futbol."


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> Neither do I, but I sure the gist of it is something like "Look at Catarina school these boys in futbol."


Spoiler alert. I already knew the story.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Huge games this week in the WCC. 

SC vs. Portland  (portland wins then they have a great shot at beating Pepp at home to claim the title)
Pepperdine vs. BYU (A loss for Pepp would be crippling, a win log jams the top)
Gonzaga vs. USF (Gonzaga win could put them top if certain things occur)


Teams out of the hunt and should assume the role as spoiler:
Pacific, USD, Loyola and St. Mary's


----------



## Zerodenero

eastbaysoccer said:


> Huge games this week in the WCC.
> 
> SC vs. Portland  (portland wins then they have a great shot at beating Pepp at home to claim the title)
> Pepperdine vs. BYU (A loss for Pepp would be crippling, a win log jams the top)
> Gonzaga vs. USF (Gonzaga win could put them top if certain things occur)
> 
> 
> Teams out of the hunt and should assume the role as spoiler:
> Pacific, USD, Loyola and St. Mary's


Ebay - I’m curious, you anti-pepp?


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> Huge games this week in the WCC.
> 
> SC vs. Portland  (portland wins then they have a great shot at beating Pepp at home to claim the title)
> Pepperdine vs. BYU (A loss for Pepp would be crippling, a win log jams the top)
> Gonzaga vs. USF (Gonzaga win could put them top if certain things occur)
> 
> 
> Teams out of the hunt and should assume the role as spoiler:
> Pacific, USD, Loyola and St. Mary's


USF will take care of the Zags.
Not calling the Pepp game. 
SC will take care of Portland if they are not sitting on their laurels.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Not anti but not pro.  Lots of pro Pepp in the so cal forum makes sense though.  

BYU/Pepp game too close to call.  So maybe a tie?


----------



## Mystery Train

eastbaysoccer said:


> Lots of pro Pepp in the so cal forum makes sense though


Ha.  "pro Pepp?"  Most of these folks are _parents_ of Pepperdine players.  Know your audience.


----------



## outside!

Mystery Train said:


> Ha.  "pro Pepp?"  Most of these folks are _parents_ of Pepperdine players.  Know your audience.


True, but some are just parents of former club teammates of Pepp players.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Saturday at 1:00pm in the Bu...
Be there!


----------



## SocalPapa

Mystery Train said:


> Ha.  "pro Pepp?"  Most of these folks are _parents_ of Pepperdine players.  Know your audience.


I'm personally pro parents of Pepperdine players.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SocalPapa said:


> I'm personally pro parents of Pepperdine players.


Yeah, the parents are ok, but there is just something about pretty women by the beach, even in those rickety old rusty stands.
JK.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

eastbaysoccer said:


> Not anti but not pro.  Lots of pro Pepp in the so cal forum makes sense though.
> 
> BYU/Pepp game too close to call.  So maybe a tie?


Im calling a win.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SocalPapa said:


> I'm personally pro parents of Pepperdine players.


The Kanye love is spreading like wild fire.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> True, but some are just parents of former club teammates of Pepp players.


Who might these people be?


----------



## turftoe

friday:
*UCLA 2 at Washington 0 final

Saturday:
Oregon State at Utah
*Oregon at Colorado
Cal at Arizona
Stanford at Arizona State
*USC at Washington State

*big games, starting with tonight.


----------



## CaliKlines

4 regular season matches left....how did that happen? I can't believe we are nearing the end of the season conference championships already. That went quick.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I hoping for a Portland win today which could set up a HUGE, sellout crowd game at the storied Merlo stadium vs. the WAVES.  Buy your tickets now if Portland can win today.


----------



## Lion Eyes

eastbaysoccer said:


> Not anti but not pro.  Lots of pro Pepp in the so cal forum makes sense though.
> 
> BYU/Pepp game too close to call.  So maybe a tie?


Pepperdine 2 - 1 BYU

Could have easily been 4 - 1 for the Waves

You should have been in the Bu...


----------



## gkrent

Lion Eyes said:


> Pepperdine 2 - 1 BYU
> 
> Could have easily been 4 - 1 for the Waves
> 
> You should have been in the Bu...


And I will say the stats don’t tell the story.  Pepp had a larger percentage of the possession.  BYU has a tremendous keeper.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> I hoping for a Portland win today which could set up a HUGE, sellout crowd game at the storied Merlo stadium vs. the WAVES.  Buy your tickets now if Portland can win today.


Portland doesn’t play this weekend.  Are you trollin’ ?


----------



## Lion Eyes

gkrent said:


> And I will say the stats don’t tell the story.  Pepp had a larger percentage of the possession.  BYU has a tremendous keeper.


As you know, Pep has a tremendous keeper of their own
BYU started strong, but ended up chasing, being frustrated by Pep"s defense & taking a bunch of shots from outside the 25.
BYU got one clean shot off inside the box and it went in.
Great win and a great game to have watched, my alumni was impressed...


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Portland doesn’t play this weekend.  Are you trollin’ ?


Oops, my bad, its next week.  Wonder how Santa Clara will do when the Gaels sit back on defense.

Looking very good for Pepperdine after beating both BYU and SC.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

eastbaysoccer said:


> Wonder how Santa Clara will do when the Gaels sit back on defense.
> C.


Blood bath. 
Santa Clara up 2-0 in the first 8 minutes.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> Oops, my bad, its next week.  Wonder how Santa Clara will do when the Gaels sit back on defense.
> 
> Looking very good for Pepperdine after beating both BYU and SC.


What's your schedule look like for the next few weeks?


----------



## turftoe

here are PAC-12 standings as of now... (this past weekend's Stanford v ASU game postponed till final weekend due to weather)

the tight losses up in WA, WSU and with Stanford at home crushed Oregon after a strong pre-season start, and Colorado put it on them at Colorado.

UCLA climbing and looking good while doing so.

Colorado in fine form so far, but I don't think they've faced Stanford, UCLA or USC yet.

Utah has a huge opportunity for a statement game v Stanford on Thursday

WSU has definitely slipped after such a strong start


----------



## turftoe

waves are rising...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Blood bath.
> Santa Clara up 2-0 in the first 8 minutes.


Somebody's angry...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Somebody's angry...


Too much anger today.
Im with Kanye.
Just love.


----------



## turftoe

big west as of now...


----------



## turftoe

ACC as of now...


----------



## gkrent

Pepp gets some love in the coaches poll: 

http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx


----------



## Lion Eyes

*NCAA – Chris’ 2018 NCAA Tournament Bracket Projection v7 (Through 10/14 Matches)*
Leave a reply
* – projected auto-bid winner. This should be the league leader in almost all leagues.

[ ] – Seeds in brackets. Now takes into account current league standing.

America East – Hartford*
AAC – South Florida*, Memphis
Atlantic 10 – Saint Louis*
ACC – [1] North Carolina*, [4] Florida State, [4] Virginia, NC State, [3] Boston College, [3] Duke, Virginia Tech, Clemson
A-Sun – Lipscomb*
Big 12 – [1] Baylor*, [4] Texas, [3] West Virginia, Kansas, Oklahoma State, TCU, Texas Tech
Big East – [2] Georgetown*
Big Sky – Weber State*
Big South – Radford*
Big Ten – Penn State*, Rutgers, Nebraska, Wisconsin, Illinois, Northwestern
Big West – UC Irvine*
CAA – Northeastern*
C-USA – Florida Atlantic*
Horizon – Milwaukee*
Ivy – Harvard*
MAAC – Monmouth*
MAC – Bowling Green*
MVC – Loyola (Ill.)*
Mountain West – Boise State*
NEC – Central Connecticut State*
OVC – Tennessee-Martin*
Pac-12 – [1] Stanford*, [2] USC, UCLA, Arizona, Washington State, Oregon, Colorado
Patriot – Colgate*
SEC – [2] Vanderbilt*, [1] Texas A&M, [3] South Carolina, Mississippi State, [4] Tennessee, Auburn, Arkansas, Ole Miss
SoCon – Samford*
Southland – Central Arkansas*
SWAC – Howard*
Summit – Denver*
Sun Belt – Texas State*
WCC – [2] Santa Clara*, Pepperdine
WAC – UMKC*

Last Five In:

Northwestern
Ole Miss
Illinois
Pepperdine
Clemson

Last Seven Out:

Louisville
Ohio State
Butler
LSU
Providence
BYU
Long Beach State

This entry was posted in Uncategorized on October 15, 2018 by Chris Henderson.
*NCAA – Chris’ 2018 NCAA Tournament Bracket Projection v6 (Through 10/12 Matches)*
Leave a reply
* – projected auto-bid winner. Will be top ranked RPI team until league has played half of its matches, then reverts to league leader. Most leagues are now listed with league leader as auto-bid winner.

[ ] – Seeds in brackets. Does NOT take into account league finish at this point.

America East – Stony Brook*
AAC – Memphis*, South Florida
Atlantic 10 – Saint Louis*
ACC – [1] North Carolina*, [2] Florida State, [3] Virginia, [2] Boston College, [4] NC State, Duke, Virginia Tech, Clemson, Louisville
A-Sun – Kennesaw State*
Big 12 – [2] Baylor*, [4] Texas, [4] West Virginia, Kansas, Oklahoma State, TCU
Big East – [3] Georgetown*
Big Sky – Weber State*
Big South – Radford*
Big Ten – Penn State*, Rutgers, Nebraska, Wisconsin, Northwestern, Illinois
Big West – Long Beach State*
CAA – Northeastern*
C-USA – Florida Atlantic*, North Texas
Horizon – Milwaukee*
Ivy – Princeton*
MAAC – Monmouth*
MAC – Bowling Green*
MVC – Missouri State*
Mountain West – Boise State*
NEC – Central Connecticut State*
OVC – Tennessee-Martin*
Pac-12 – [1] Stanford*, [3] USC, UCLA, Arizona, Oregon, Washington State, Colorado
Patriot – Navy*
SEC – [2] Vanderbilt*, [1] Texas A&M, [3] South Carolina, [4] Mississippi State, Auburn, Tennessee, Arkansas, Ole Miss
SoCon – Samford*
Southland – Houston Baptist*
SWAC – Howard*
Summit – South Dakota State*
Sun Belt – Texas State*
WCC – [1] Santa Clara*
WAC – UMKC*

*LAST FOUR IN*

Illinois
Northwestern
Ole Miss
South Florida

*LAST NINE OUT*

Texas Tech
Saint Joseph’s
Ohio State
Butler
LSU
Providence
BYU
Arizona State
Central Arkansas




http://www.allwhitekit.com/


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> *NCAA – Chris’ 2018 NCAA Tournament Bracket Projection v7 (Through 10/14 Matches)*
> Leave a reply
> * – projected auto-bid winner. This should be the league leader in almost all leagues.
> 
> [ ] – Seeds in brackets. Now takes into account current league standing.
> 
> America East – Hartford*
> AAC – South Florida*, Memphis
> Atlantic 10 – Saint Louis*
> ACC – [1] North Carolina*, [4] Florida State, [4] Virginia, NC State, [3] Boston College, [3] Duke, Virginia Tech, Clemson
> A-Sun – Lipscomb*
> Big 12 – [1] Baylor*, [4] Texas, [3] West Virginia, Kansas, Oklahoma State, TCU, Texas Tech
> Big East – [2] Georgetown*
> Big Sky – Weber State*
> Big South – Radford*
> Big Ten – Penn State*, Rutgers, Nebraska, Wisconsin, Illinois, Northwestern
> Big West – UC Irvine*
> CAA – Northeastern*
> C-USA – Florida Atlantic*
> Horizon – Milwaukee*
> Ivy – Harvard*
> MAAC – Monmouth*
> MAC – Bowling Green*
> MVC – Loyola (Ill.)*
> Mountain West – Boise State*
> NEC – Central Connecticut State*
> OVC – Tennessee-Martin*
> Pac-12 – [1] Stanford*, [2] USC, UCLA, Arizona, Washington State, Oregon, Colorado
> Patriot – Colgate*
> SEC – [2] Vanderbilt*, [1] Texas A&M, [3] South Carolina, Mississippi State, [4] Tennessee, Auburn, Arkansas, Ole Miss
> SoCon – Samford*
> Southland – Central Arkansas*
> SWAC – Howard*
> Summit – Denver*
> Sun Belt – Texas State*
> WCC – [2] Santa Clara*, Pepperdine
> WAC – UMKC*
> 
> Last Five In:
> 
> Northwestern
> Ole Miss
> Illinois
> Pepperdine
> Clemson
> 
> Last Seven Out:
> 
> Louisville
> Ohio State
> Butler
> LSU
> Providence
> BYU
> Long Beach State
> 
> This entry was posted in Uncategorized on October 15, 2018 by Chris Henderson.
> *NCAA – Chris’ 2018 NCAA Tournament Bracket Projection v6 (Through 10/12 Matches)*
> Leave a reply
> * – projected auto-bid winner. Will be top ranked RPI team until league has played half of its matches, then reverts to league leader. Most leagues are now listed with league leader as auto-bid winner.
> 
> [ ] – Seeds in brackets. Does NOT take into account league finish at this point.
> 
> America East – Stony Brook*
> AAC – Memphis*, South Florida
> Atlantic 10 – Saint Louis*
> ACC – [1] North Carolina*, [2] Florida State, [3] Virginia, [2] Boston College, [4] NC State, Duke, Virginia Tech, Clemson, Louisville
> A-Sun – Kennesaw State*
> Big 12 – [2] Baylor*, [4] Texas, [4] West Virginia, Kansas, Oklahoma State, TCU
> Big East – [3] Georgetown*
> Big Sky – Weber State*
> Big South – Radford*
> Big Ten – Penn State*, Rutgers, Nebraska, Wisconsin, Northwestern, Illinois
> Big West – Long Beach State*
> CAA – Northeastern*
> C-USA – Florida Atlantic*, North Texas
> Horizon – Milwaukee*
> Ivy – Princeton*
> MAAC – Monmouth*
> MAC – Bowling Green*
> MVC – Missouri State*
> Mountain West – Boise State*
> NEC – Central Connecticut State*
> OVC – Tennessee-Martin*
> Pac-12 – [1] Stanford*, [3] USC, UCLA, Arizona, Oregon, Washington State, Colorado
> Patriot – Navy*
> SEC – [2] Vanderbilt*, [1] Texas A&M, [3] South Carolina, [4] Mississippi State, Auburn, Tennessee, Arkansas, Ole Miss
> SoCon – Samford*
> Southland – Houston Baptist*
> SWAC – Howard*
> Summit – South Dakota State*
> Sun Belt – Texas State*
> WCC – [1] Santa Clara*
> WAC – UMKC*
> 
> *LAST FOUR IN*
> 
> Illinois
> Northwestern
> Ole Miss
> South Florida
> 
> *LAST NINE OUT*
> 
> Texas Tech
> Saint Joseph’s
> Ohio State
> Butler
> LSU
> Providence
> BYU
> Arizona State
> Central Arkansas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.allwhitekit.com/


Looking good. We just need to focus on these last 4 games and take care of business. The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Looking good. We just need to focus on these last 4 games and take care of business. The rest will take care of itself.


there is an outside chance for a 3 way tie for the conference.  Wonder how the NCAA would deal with that?


----------



## Lion Eyes

gkrent said:


> there is an outside chance for a 3 way tie for the conference.  Wonder how the NCAA would deal with that?


I believe the team with the better head to head record would go as the automatic, the other teams would have to have the rpi and pass a background test...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> I believe the team with the better head to head record would go as the automatic, the other teams would have to have the rpi and pass a background test...


This is correct. However, to get to the three-way tie, Pepp has to win their remaining four and we need Santa Clara and BYU to tie in Provo on October 27th. A loss by both teams would work too but that is not likely. If either BYU or Santa Clara can win in their head-to-head, the winner will most likely end up WCC champion. If that were to happen, I think Pepp just squeaks in to the tournament on RPI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> This is correct. However, to get to the three-way tie, Pepp has to win their remaining four and we need Santa Clara and BYU to tie in Provo on October 27th. A loss by both teams would work too but that is not likely. If either BYU or Santa Clara can win in their head-to-head, the winner will most likely end up WCC champion. If that were to happen, I think Pepp just squeaks in to the tournament on RPI.


Where is eastbay when you need him?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is eastbay when you need him?


Most likely on the Nor Cal soccer board posting for the 100th time why Travis Clarke will lose his job at the end of his contract...


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is eastbay when you need him?


Too close to call at this point.  The loss to St. Mary's looms large for Pepperdine.  I do believe there could be some upsets this week.  My tarot cards say BYU will lose or tie a game.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

SpeedK1llz said:


> Most likely on the Nor Cal soccer board posting for the 100th time why Travis Clarke will lose his job at the end of his contract...





gkrent said:


> there is an outside chance for a 3 way tie for the conference.  Wonder how the NCAA would deal with that?


If BYU wins out, Santa Clara will be invited even if Pepperdine finishes ahead of them.  

If Santa Clara finishes 1st, neither Pepperdine or BYU will be invited.  Reason:  no bigs wins out of conference.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> If BYU wins out, Santa Clara will be invited even if Pepperdine finishes ahead of them.
> 
> If Santa Clara finishes 1st, neither Pepperdine or BYU will be invited.  Reason:  no bigs wins out of conference.


Pepp beat Santa Clara a top 10 RPI, and BYU a possible top 50.  You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> Pepp beat Santa Clara a top 10 RPI, and BYU a possible top 50.  You don't know what you're talking about.


Pepp also lost to a team with a horrible RPI.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

As Oct 14th 

BYU rpi 54
Pepp rpi 51
Santa Clara rpi 8

I stick by what I previously said.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

And with games vs.

86 Portland
155Gonzaga
154Loyola
160 San Diego

There’s not much room to get the rpi better.
I think the finish will be:

1) BYU
2) Pepperdine
3) Santa Clara

Santa Clara will have a higher rpi than Pepperdine and more signature wins and ties than Pepperdine. Committee will select 1 and 3.

This would not be unprecedented.  I believe a few years back this happened:

1) Pepp
2) USF
3) Santa Clara

USF was left out.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Let’s not forget about Portland and USF.  Both have a shot if they can run the table this weekend.  Lots of soccer to played.


----------



## Lion Eyes

eastbaysoccer said:


> As Oct 14th
> 
> BYU rpi 54
> Pepp rpi 51
> Santa Clara rpi 8
> 
> I stick by what I previously said.


Previously posted...AllWhiteKit  disagrees with you...

*NCAA – Chris’ 2018 NCAA Tournament Bracket Projection v7 (Through 10/14 Matches)*
Leave a reply
* – projected auto-bid winner. This should be the league leader in almost all leagues.

[ ] – Seeds in brackets. Now takes into account current league standing.

America East – Hartford*
AAC – South Florida*, Memphis
Atlantic 10 – Saint Louis*
ACC – [1] North Carolina*, [4] Florida State, [4] Virginia, NC State, [3] Boston College, [3] Duke, Virginia Tech, Clemson
A-Sun – Lipscomb*
Big 12 – [1] Baylor*, [4] Texas, [3] West Virginia, Kansas, Oklahoma State, TCU, Texas Tech
Big East – [2] Georgetown*
Big Sky – Weber State*
Big South – Radford*
Big Ten – Penn State*, Rutgers, Nebraska, Wisconsin, Illinois, Northwestern
Big West – UC Irvine*
CAA – Northeastern*
C-USA – Florida Atlantic*
Horizon – Milwaukee*
Ivy – Harvard*
MAAC – Monmouth*
MAC – Bowling Green*
MVC – Loyola (Ill.)*
Mountain West – Boise State*
NEC – Central Connecticut State*
OVC – Tennessee-Martin*
Pac-12 – [1] Stanford*, [2] USC, UCLA, Arizona, Washington State, Oregon, Colorado
Patriot – Colgate*
SEC – [2] Vanderbilt*, [1] Texas A&M, [3] South Carolina, Mississippi State, [4] Tennessee, Auburn, Arkansas, Ole Miss
SoCon – Samford*
Southland – Central Arkansas*
SWAC – Howard*
Summit – Denver*
Sun Belt – Texas State*
*WCC – *[2] Santa Clara**, Pepperdine*
WAC – UMKC*

*Last Five In:*

Northwestern
Ole Miss
Illinois
*Pepperdine*
Clemson

*Last Seven Out:*

Louisville
Ohio State
Butler
LSU
Providence
*BYU*
Long Beach State

This entry was posted in Uncategorized on October 15, 2018 by Chris Henderson.
*NCAA – Chris’ 2018 NCAA Tournament Bracket Projection v6 (Through 10/12 Matches)*
Leave a reply
* – projected auto-bid winner. Will be top ranked RPI team until league has played half of its matches, then reverts to league leader. Most leagues are now listed with league leader as auto-bid winner.

[ ] – Seeds in brackets. Does NOT take into account league finish at this point.

America East – Stony Brook*
AAC – Memphis*, South Florida
Atlantic 10 – Saint Louis*
ACC – [1] North Carolina*, [2] Florida State, [3] Virginia, [2] Boston College, [4] NC State, Duke, Virginia Tech, Clemson, Louisville
A-Sun – Kennesaw State*
Big 12 – [2] Baylor*, [4] Texas, [4] West Virginia, Kansas, Oklahoma State, TCU
Big East – [3] Georgetown*
Big Sky – Weber State*
Big South – Radford*
Big Ten – Penn State*, Rutgers, Nebraska, Wisconsin, Northwestern, Illinois
Big West – Long Beach State*
CAA – Northeastern*
C-USA – Florida Atlantic*, North Texas
Horizon – Milwaukee*
Ivy – Princeton*
MAAC – Monmouth*
MAC – Bowling Green*
MVC – Missouri State*
Mountain West – Boise State*
NEC – Central Connecticut State*
OVC – Tennessee-Martin*
Pac-12 – [1] Stanford*, [3] USC, UCLA, Arizona, Oregon, Washington State, Colorado
Patriot – Navy*
SEC – [2] Vanderbilt*, [1] Texas A&M, [3] South Carolina, [4] Mississippi State, Auburn, Tennessee, Arkansas, Ole Miss
SoCon – Samford*
Southland – Houston Baptist*
SWAC – Howard*
Summit – South Dakota State*
Sun Belt – Texas State*
WCC – [1] Santa Clara*
WAC – UMKC*

*LAST FOUR IN*

Illinois
Northwestern
Ole Miss
South Florida

*LAST NINE OUT*

Texas Tech
Saint Joseph’s
Ohio State
Butler
LSU
Providence
BYU
Arizona State
Central Arkansas




http://www.allwhitekit.com/


----------



## Lion Eyes

eastbaysoccer said:


> Let’s not forget about Portland and USF.  Both have a shot if they can run the table this weekend.  Lots of soccer to played.


You got to be in the RPI top 60 -65 to get considered for the invite or win your league.
Portland #86 not a chance in hell
USF #69 outside shot only if BYU, Pepperdine & Santa Clara go winless from here on.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Agreed, USF and Portland have zero chance unless they win league.  Same for the zags.  I suspect we will have a clearer picture after this weeks games.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> And with games vs.
> 
> 
> This would not be unprecedented.  I believe a few years back this happened:
> 
> 1) Pepp
> 2) USF
> 3) Santa Clara
> 
> USF was left out.


Actually in 2015 San Francisco tied for second with Santa Clara.

PS.  BYU, Santa Clara and LMU went to the tournament that year.  I'm still bitter.


----------



## socalkdg

Will Mace and or Fleming be back for UCLA Sunday?    Love to know as we might go watch a game.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

socalkdg said:


> Will Mace and or Fleming be back for UCLA Sunday?    Love to know as we might go watch a game.


I was told the band will be back together this weekend.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

socalkdg said:


> Will Mace and or Fleming be back for UCLA Sunday?    Love to know as we might go watch a game.


Go anyway.
They are just as good with Sanchez and AR.
Maybe better.


----------



## Kicknit22

Ricky Fandango said:


> Go anyway.
> They are just as good with Sanchez and AR.
> Maybe better.


Agree.  Fleming needs UCLA more than they need her.  She looked horrible out there on the national stage.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicknit22 said:


> Agree.  Fleming needs UCLA more than they need her.  She looked horrible out there on the national stage.


She's  (Flemming) a great player, but so is Sanchez.
My point was not to denigrate Flemming, but to highlight the other great talent on that team.
I took my kid to watch UCLA when she was in HS because they get many of the best players in the region, nationally, and internationally.


----------



## socalkdg

Wife and I are going because We like to watch good soccer.  Bringing my daughter to keep her off the Xbox all day.


----------



## surfrider

Absolutely brutal day for injuries in the PAC 12. Sophia Smith with a broken leg is done. Not sure about Macario Halley and Xiao at Stanford. Then WSU loses their best in Haro who was taken from the field in an ambulance with what looked to be a possible major head/neck injury.  Prayers for her and Smith


----------



## Goforgoal

Yeah the Smith injury was brutal. Her boot was on its side at a 90 degree angle on the turf as she planted to shoot. Looked really bad.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> Will Mace and or Fleming be back for UCLA Sunday?    Love to know as we might go watch a game.


Yes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> Agree.  Fleming needs UCLA more than they need her.  She looked horrible out there on the national stage.


She made the COCCACAAF Best XI.  What more do you want her to do?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

surfrider said:


> Absolutely brutal day for injuries in the PAC 12. Sophia Smith with a broken leg is done. Not sure about Macario Halley and Xiao at Stanford. Then WSU loses their best in Haro who was taken from the field in an ambulance with what looked to be a possible major head/neck injury.  Prayers for her and Smith


Prayers indeed. I know the physical and emotional toll all too well. I pray these players have a speedy recovery and are able to return to the pitch better than before.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's  (Flemming) a great player, but so is Sanchez.
> My point was not to denigrate Flemming, but to highlight the other great talent on that team.
> I took my kid to watch UCLA when she was in HS because they get many of the best players in the region, nationally, and internationally.


Fleming sets the tempo.  Not everything she does shows up on the stat sheet.  They all feed off of her energy and her and Mace being there allows Sanchez to spend the entire game either 1v1 or unguarded.  The cross field switches are much more effective with Fleming there because you get Sanchez, Mace or a wideback 1v1 or unguarded because if you don’t clog the middle with Fleming in the game she and Villacorta will carve you up straight up the gut.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Go anyway.
> They are just as good with Sanchez and AR.
> Maybe better.


I disagree.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Fleming sets the tempo.  Not everything she does shows up on the stat sheet.  They all feed off of her energy and her and Mace being there allows Sanchez to spend the entire game either 1v1 or unguarded.  The cross field switches are much more effective with Fleming there because you get Sanchez, Mace or a wideback 1v1 or unguarded because if you don’t clog the middle with Fleming in the game she and Villacorta will carve you up straight up the gut.


STFU, you really don't know anything but think you do.  It is funny and pathetic.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Hope all these injured girls recover well.

Injuries loom large as we near the end here.

For the WCC it looks like BYU is gaining steam and gets Santa Clara in Provo, which will be extremely hostile.


----------



## push_up

eastbaysoccer said:


> Hope all these injured girls recover well.
> 
> Injuries loom large as we near the end here.
> 
> For the WCC it looks like BYU is gaining steam and gets Santa Clara in Provo, which will be extremely hostile.


The Jesuit's vs. Joseph Smith.  It may be a battle of biblical proportion.


----------



## Lion Eyes

eastbaysoccer said:


> Hope all these injured girls recover well.
> 
> Injuries loom large as we near the end here.
> 
> For the WCC it looks like BYU is gaining steam and gets Santa Clara in Provo, which will be extremely hostile.


A draw would be nice....


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Fleming sets the tempo.  Not everything she does shows up on the stat sheet.  They all feed off of her energy and her and Mace being there allows Sanchez to spend the entire game either 1v1 or unguarded.  The cross field switches are much more effective with Fleming there because you get Sanchez, Mace or a wideback 1v1 or unguarded because if you don’t clog the middle with Fleming in the game she and Villacorta will carve you up straight up the gut.


Flemming is a fantastic player.
Villacorta is one of my favorite players in college soccer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I disagree.


Apples and oranges.
The coaching staff at UCLA has all the right problems.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Flemming is a fantastic player.
> Villacorta is one of my favorite players in college soccer.


I have told her family multiple times (even when she was coming off the bench and only playing 30 minutes or so) that I thought Viviana was my 2nd favorite player next to my own because of the fact that she has every tool in the box, works hard and is a GREAT teammate.  When she first got called up to the U18’s and was still committed to San Diego I told my daughter that she should be going to UCLA or Stanford and that she was too good of a player for the small time.

She is the most underrated player in the conference if not the country.  She will probably win the team’s MVP this season.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> She is the most underrated player in the conference if not the country.  She will probably win the team’s MVP this season.


I agree.
She is an incredible player.
She is as valuable defensively as she is offensively, and she has all the skills checked off down the list.


----------



## socalkdg

Hope to be there this Sunday.  Go UCLA


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> She is an incredible player.
> She is as valuable defensively as she is offensively, and she has all the skills checked off down the list.


It’s more obvious when Fleming isn’t in the game just like how Sanchez’s abilities are more apparent when Mace and her aren’t there.  Personally I prefer them all to be on the field to be honest.  I am really looking forward to Sunday and the rest of the stretch run.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> It’s more obvious when Fleming isn’t in the game just like how Sanchez’s abilities are more apparent when Mace and her aren’t there.  Personally I prefer them all to be on the field to be honest.  I am really looking forward to Sunday and the rest of the stretch run.


Its a pretty good team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a pretty good team.


They’re  okay.


----------



## surfrider

I get your excited to have your two players back but excited to watch them play OSU????  I attempted to watch the game v USC And it was unwatchable. Got thru 20 min and turned it off.  OSU just can’t play at this level  the fact that they beat Cal says more to the Bears struggles than anything. This game will be 5-0 at half


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Ricky Fandango nice win by the Waves against Santa Clara by the way.  I need your girls to win out for their sake and the Bruins sake.  You guys might be the difference between a 2 and a 3 seed.  That’s an extra 2 home games although to be honest there are only 2 teams that concern me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I get your excited to have your two players back but excited to watch them play OSU????  I attempted to watch the game v USC And it was unwatchable. Got thru 20 min and turned it off.  OSU just can’t play at this level  the fact that they beat Cal says more to the Bears struggles than anything. This game will be 5-0 at half


I’m just excited to see them start building chemistry for a tough trip to the mountains for the third year in a row and the most exciting game of the season against the Legion of Doom.

The last two months have built some character. I’m looking forward to being able to overwhelm teams.  Plus I miss seeing Fleming do something jaw dropping and Sanchez getting to be unmarked or 1v1 on the wing and having Mace’s ability to chase down balls.  I’m sorry but I am going to savor this last regular season home game sir.  Good luck to your player this weekend.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> @Ricky Fandango nice win by the Waves against Santa Clara by the way.  I need your girls to win out for their sake and the Bruins sake.  You guys might be the difference between a 2 and a 3 seed.  That’s an extra 2 home games although to be honest there are only 2 teams that concern me.


They got their backs against the wall.
Too many games not finished off early on.
I hope the great wave in the sky gets them to the promised land.

They really turned it on against BYU.
I hope they keep it up.


----------



## Kicknit22

MakeAPlay said:


> She made the COCCACAAF Best XI.  What more do you want her to do?


She made it on reputation.  Besides, look at the crap that was in the tourney to choose from. I’m not saying she’s a bad player. She’s a good player. But WAY over hyped. IMO


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicknit22 said:


> She made it on reputation.  Besides, look at the crap that was in the tourney to choose from. I’m not saying she’s a bad player. She’s a good player. But WAY over hyped. IMO


She's a great player with a giant motor.
Plays with her head up all the time, and gets up and down the field like a maniac.
Sanchez is faster, but doesn't get back on defense like Flemming.
The attack with Flemming goes more side to side, where Sanchez likes to rip it right up the middle.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> She made it on reputation.  Besides, look at the crap that was in the tourney to choose from. I’m not saying she’s a bad player. She’s a good player. But WAY over hyped. IMO


Hey I respect your opinion but I have watched her really closely for the last 3 years.  The US WNT would truly be great with her at the 8 or the 10.  She is better than any US midfielder.  The Golden Ball winner for the tournament was the lowest rated midfielder for the US.  It makes you wonder what the heck they are watching.  I guess a destroyer is more valuable than a creator.

LOL...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's a great player with a giant motor.
> Plays with her head up all the time, and gets up and down the field like a maniac.
> Sanchez is faster, but doesn't get back on defense like Flemming.
> The attack with Flemming goes more side to side, where Sanchez likes to rip it right up the middle.


It’s hard to appreciate her if you don’t watch her closely because she is so fluid.  She has been playing at the highest level since she was 15.  I like UCLA’s chances this year and next with her in the drivers seat personally.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Oh and her dad is in town this weekend so expect something special on Sunday from her.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> They got their backs against the wall.
> Too many games not finished off early on.
> I hope the great wave in the sky gets them to the promised land.
> 
> They really turned it on against BYU.
> I hope they keep it up.


They always seem to do well win the going gets tough.  They will get in and get a chance to play a tough team in the 2nd round of the tournament and are capable of making the sweet 16.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## surfrider

bullet dodged in santa clara  2 of the dumbest penalties taken youll ever see  Portland just handed that one to Santa Clara....otherwise entertaining game


----------



## MakeAPlay

The SEC is overrated.  I hope that UCLA gets in the bracket with the SEC champions.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> bullet dodged in santa clara  2 of the dumbest penalties taken youll ever see  Portland just handed that one to Santa Clara....otherwise entertaining game


Santa Clara is overrated.


----------



## Real Deal

surfrider said:


> Absolutely brutal day for injuries in the PAC 12. Sophia Smith with a broken leg is done. Not sure about Macario Halley and Xiao at Stanford. Then WSU loses their best in Haro who was taken from the field in an ambulance with what looked to be a possible major head/neck injury.  Prayers for her and Smith


Any updates would be appreciated.  We are fans of these girls.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> They always seem to do well win the going gets tough.  They will get in and get a chance to play a tough team in the 2nd round of the tournament and are capable of making the sweet 16.  Good luck to you and your player.


I do hope they finish the season well. Its my kid's last season and it would be cool to see her go out with a bang.
Time goes by, and life goes on.
LMU today will be tough. Its a crosstown rivalry, and those always get testy.
Good luck to you and your daughter as well.


----------



## Kicknit22

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey I respect your opinion but I have watched her really closely for the last 3 years.  The US WNT would truly be great with her at the 8 or the 10.  She is better than any US midfielder.  The Golden Ball winner for the tournament was the lowest rated midfielder for the US.  It makes you wonder what the heck they are watching.  I guess a destroyer is more valuable than a creator.
> 
> LOL...


Yeah, I didn’t really get that one either.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Santa Clara is overrated.


They beat North Carolina and tied Stanford. I think that disqualifies them from the overrated category. Last night they dominated but never pulled away and were gifted two late penalties on stupidfouls


Real Deal said:


> Any updates would be appreciated.  We are fans of these girls.


no updates on Stanford but WSU tweeted that Haro will be ok


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> They got their backs against the wall.
> Too many games not finished off early on.
> I hope the great wave in the sky gets them to the promised land.
> 
> They really turned it on against BYU.
> I hope they keep it up.


If they play like they played against BYU they will win out...
They played with urgency, without panicking....
Roll Waves!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> They beat North Carolina and tied Stanford. I think that disqualifies them from the overrated category. Last night they dominated but never pulled away and were gifted two late penalties on stupidfouls
> 
> no updates on Stanford but WSU tweeted that Haro will be ok


That was a great win against North Carolina and a great draw against Stanford but in both games they were outplayed by a fair margin.  We will see how they do going forward.  They have some high end talent but lack the depth of the true contenders.  I think that they are capable of making the Elite 8 but they aren’t a College Cup team.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

surfrider said:


> bullet dodged in santa clara  2 of the dumbest penalties taken youll ever see  Portland just handed that one to Santa Clara....otherwise entertaining game





Lion Eyes said:


> If they play like they played against BYU they will win out...
> They played with urgency, without panicking....
> Roll Waves!!


I think BYU Wins their remaining games and gets the berth. Then........

pepp can get in the dance if they:

1) win out and hope the NCAA takes 3 teams from the WCC.

OR

2) win out and hope SC finishes poorly, losing to BYU, the zags and tying the 0 for tigers.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> I think BYU Wins their remaining games and gets the berth. Then........
> 
> pepp can get in the dance if they:
> 
> 1) win out and hope the NCAA takes 3 teams from the WCC.
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) win out and hope SC finishes poorly, losing to BYU, the zags and tying the 0 for tigers.


Clueless in the Bay Area.  

Santa Clara is in.
BYU is only in if they beat Santa Clara, which will mean they win the auto bid, if not no cigar.
Pepp is most likely in unless they lose to LMU today.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Nice win by Pepperdine today.  Going down one 20 minutes in then leveling the score and getting the game winner in a 5 minute span was awesome!


----------



## socalkdg

Do I need to buy tickets ahead of time for UCLA game? Or just get them at the gate? How soon should I get there? Game is at 12.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> Do I need to buy tickets ahead of time for UCLA game? Or just get them at the gate? How soon should I get there? Game is at 12.


You can get them at the gate.  11:30 is a good arrival time.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> She is an incredible player.
> She is as valuable defensively as she is offensively, and she has all the skills checked off down the list.


My player has two two youth championship rings because VV was in the wheelhouse for the team.  I used to tell my player the same thing “why hasn’t Stanford or UCLA tried to recruit her”.  Then she shows up to UCLA ;-)


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> My player has two two youth championship rings because VV was in the wheelhouse for the team.  I used to tell my player the same thing “why hasn’t Stanford or UCLA tried to recruit her”.  Then she shows up to UCLA ;-)


I’m really glad that her dad thought the same way and had her reach out to the coaches.  He is from Peru and they are an amazing family.  She was one of several pleasant surprises from that recruiting class.  She is a perfect 6 although I hope she continues to shoot now that her midfield mate is back.

It’s hard to shine playing with Fleming.  Ask Pugh.


----------



## turftoe

Sunday Funday

Oregon State at UCLA
Oregon at USC
Utah at Cal
Washington State at Arizona
Colorado at Stanford
Washington at Arizona State

Gonzaga at Santa Clara
Portland at USF


----------



## surfrider

Colorado v Stanford.  Game of the week. Colorado still hasn’t lost and Stanford is a MASH unit. Gonnabe a good one


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Colorado v Stanford.  Game of the week. Colorado still hasn’t lost and Stanford is a MASH unit. Gonnabe a good one


Wazzu vs Arizona is HUGE too!  It is a must win game for both of them.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> Clueless in the Bay Area.
> 
> Santa Clara is in.
> BYU is only in if they beat Santa Clara, which will mean they win the auto bid, if not no cigar.
> Pepp is most likely in unless they lose to LMU today.


  If BYU takes first, SC fades and pepp 
Takes second you are saying that they will take SC over Pepp?  NCAA basketball tourney has routinely left teams out that incur injuries and fade late.  NCAA soccer will be no different.  Who makes up that committee anyway.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> Colorado v Stanford.  Game of the week. Colorado still hasn’t lost and Stanford is a MASH unit. Gonnabe a good one


I guess not.
Looks like Stanford is pretty deep.
UCLA woman handled the poor team that showed up today as well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

USC dismembers Oregon in South Central.
Its starting to look like the Pac 12 is three teams and "also ran(s)".


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> USC dismembers Oregon in South Central.
> Its starting to look like the Pac 12 is three teams and "also ran(s)".


It’s starting to be that time of year when the contenders are building towards Cary and the pretenders are getting ready for the season to end.  Playing cupcakes may make you feel good and your record look nice but when you get into the ring with a real team reality sets in.


----------



## surfrider

Ricky Fandango said:


> I guess not.
> Looks like Stanford is pretty deep.
> UCLA woman handled the poor team that showed up today as well.


. Watched this game and it wasn’t even 7-0 close. Trying to figure out if CU has just fooled everyone to this point or is Stanford that good even missing a ton of players but that was brutal


----------



## MakeAPlay

PAC 3 plus 9.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> . Watched this game and it wasn’t even 7-0 close. Trying to figure out if CU has just fooled everyone to this point or is Stanford that good even missing a ton of players but that was brutal


Colorado hasn’t fooled the RPI....


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Stanford is a machine.  As long as Macario stays healthy they are going to win it all again.

Some pac12 teams fading is good news for the WCC’s chances for a three team bid.  Still lots of soccer to be played.


----------



## turftoe

After today...


----------



## turftoe

surfrider said:


> . Watched this game and it wasn’t even 7-0 close. Trying to figure out if CU has just fooled everyone to this point or is Stanford that good even missing a ton of players but that was brutal


IMO-- Probably a bit of both. Colorado has a a couple more moments of reckoning coming with SC and UCLA. 

Today Stanford surgically finished the simpler build-up goal scoring opportunities that in my view, are similar to what they've been getting all year, but have been largely spraying off frame or to the opposing GK.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> Stanford is a machine.  As long as Macario stays healthy they are going to win it all again.
> 
> Some pac12 teams fading is good news for the WCC’s chances for a three team bid.  Still lots of soccer to be played.


I think that a few decent teams might have something to say about that....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Is it just me or is the SEC and the Big XI just complete frauds wrapped in a scam?  If I were UCLA or $C I wouldn’t worry about being a 2 or 3 seed with any of those teams being the top seed in the bracket.  I bet $C would love another crack at Baylor especially after they lost to Arizona.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

so pac 12 4 teams in for sure:

UCLA
USC 
Stanford 
Colorado

Bubble?


----------



## turftoe

Not sure about Colorado yet. For the sake of the conference it would be nice, but... They have USC, UCLA and Utah remaining

Washington State, once off to a flying start, now has a bubble feel but... still faces Arizona, Cal and Stanford

Next in line is Utah, but they have USC, UCLA and Colorado

Arizona could make a late push. They have Arizona State, Oregon and Oregon State.

Could end up being just 3.

Time will tell.


----------



## beachbum

For me Macario is the best player in the country and its not close,  baffles me that she isn't playing for the full national team.  She makes everyone else look pedestrian.


----------



## surfrider

eastbaysoccer said:


> so pac 12 4 teams in for sure:
> 
> UCLA
> USC
> Stanford
> Colorado
> 
> Bubble?


Arizona has to crap the bed to not get in. 12-4-2 with RPI #20 and they get the Oregon’s and asu to finish
Colorado could be dead this time next week if they don’t get results with their RPI in the 50s


----------



## surfrider

beachbum said:


> For me Macario is the best player in the country and its not close,  baffles me that she isn't playing for the full national team.  She makes everyone else look pedestrian.


She can’t play for the us until she is 22 or they game the system


----------



## surfrider

surfrider said:


> Arizona has to crap the bed to not get in. 12-4-2 with RPI #20 and they get the Oregon’s and asu to finish
> Colorado could be dead this time next week if they don’t get results with their RPI in the 50s


Check that. CU is up to 33 rpi


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Not sure about Colorado yet. For the sake of the conference it would be nice, but... They have USC, UCLA and Utah remaining
> 
> Washington State, once off to a flying start, now has a bubble feel but... still faces Arizona, Cal and Stanford
> 
> Next in line is Utah, but they have USC, UCLA and Colorado
> 
> Arizona could make a late push. They have Arizona State, Oregon and Oregon State.
> 
> Could end up being just 3.
> 
> Time will tell.


These 4 are in:

Stanford 
UCLA 
$C
Colorado 

3-4 of these will get in:

Arizona 
Arizona State 
Washington State 
Utah

In my opinion Utah needs to beat Colorado assuming that they lose to the LA schools.  Arizona State is in if they beat the Oregon schools this weekend even if they lose to Arizona and Stanford.  Arizona is in if they get at least 5 points out of the next 3 games.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The battle for 4th place quite honestly is the most interesting race in the conference.  There are 4 teams fighting for it, Colorado, Utah, Arizona and Arizona State.  Weirdly I think that Arizona State and Arizona have the best shot since they already played the LA schools.  I’m thinking that the those rivalries are going to be epic.  A win or draw for Colorado might be enough.  A Utah win might do it.  ASU has the narrowest path with them basically needing to sweep the Oregon schools and beat Arizona.  

Should be fun down the stretch.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Well look who's back in the top 25.........


https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


----------



## Swoosh

Lion Eyes said:


> Well look who's back in the top 25.........
> 
> 
> https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


I kinda wish they stayed under the radar.  They don't need any extra mustard for any of these tough away games coming up.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Swoosh said:


> I kinda wish they stayed under the radar.  They don't need any extra mustard for any of these tough away games coming up.


Either way they gotta win out......


----------



## MakeAPlay

Final travel day of the regular season for my kid’s team.  3rd straight year going to the mountains.  The team is at full strength and looking for a #2 seed which is very bad need for Utah and Colorado.  The Buffs defense might give up 8 goals this weekend.  Utah is much better defensively and will probably only give up 4-5 goals.  I think that game against Stanford was eye opening for the coach and team and showed them that they are still in the 2nd tier of the conference.  Still a great season for them especially if they make it to the sweet 16.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Final travel day of the regular season for my kid’s team.  3rd straight year going to the mountains.  The team is at full strength and looking for a #2 seed which is very bad need for Utah and Colorado.  The Buffs defense might give up 8 goals this weekend.  Utah is much better defensively and will probably only give up 4-5 goals.  I think that game against Stanford was eye opening for the coach and team and showed them that they are still in the 2nd tier of the conference.  Still a great season for them especially if they make it to the sweet 16.


That altitude though...


----------



## turftoe

Six Pac-12 games 

Thursday:
UCLA at Utah
Cal at Washington State
Arizona State at Oregon
Stanford at Washington
USC at Colorado
Arizona at Oregon State

WCC games
Thursday:
San Francisco at BYU
Santa Clara at San Diego
Friday:
Loyola at Portland
Pepperdine at Gonzaga
Saturday:
Santa Clara at BYU


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Six Pac-12 games
> 
> Thursday:
> UCLA at Utah
> Cal at Washington State
> Arizona State at Oregon
> Stanford at Washington
> USC at Colorado
> Arizona at Oregon State
> 
> WCC games
> Thursday:
> San Francisco at BYU
> Santa Clara at San Diego
> Friday:
> Loyola at Portland
> Pepperdine at Gonzaga
> Saturday:
> Santa Clara at BYU


Santa Clara has two tough games and very well could lose both and play their way out of a national seed.  Ask $C how tough San Diego is.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Away games at hostile, well attended  venues for both Pepperdine and SC.


----------



## Lion Eyes

This is the 26th all-time meeting between Gonzaga and Pepperdine. The Waves lead the series, 18-5-2. The Waves have an 11-2-0 advantage in the meetings in Spokane. Pepperdine has won six of the last seven meetings, with a 1-1 draw coming in Spokane in 2014. The Waves coasted to a 4-0 win in Malibu last season. Bri Visalli recorded a hat trick for Pepperdine. The Waves outshot GU, 21-7. Pepperdine has won the last three meetings by a score of 13-0. Gonzaga's last win in the series was a 1-0 overtime home victory on Oct. 15, 2010. Pepperdine won the first all-time meeting, 4-1, in Malibu on Nov. 1, 1993.

- Pepperdine won its third straight game Sunday, 2-1, at home over Loyola Marymount.
- The Waves are unbeaten in their last four games, and are 8-1-1 in their last 10 matches, including a win over then-ranked No. 4 Santa Clara.
- Pepperdine has outscored its opponents, 13-4, over the last 10 matches.

- The Zags are unbeaten in seven of their last nine contests overall.
- Prior to last Friday's draw at USF, Gonzaga won three consecutive conference games for the first time since 2014, when the Bulldogs opened league play, 3-0.

Gonzaga (8-4-3, 3-2-1) vs. No. 25 Pepperdine (9-6-1, 4-1-1)
OCT. 26 | 7 P.M. | SPOKANE | LUGER FIELD
TV: ESPNU
LIVE VIDEO | LIVE STATS
https://gozags.com/news/2018/10/23/womens-soccer-zags-host-no-25-pepperdine-on-espnu-friday.aspx


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> This is the 26th all-time meeting between Gonzaga and Pepperdine. The Waves lead the series, 18-5-2. The Waves have an 11-2-0 advantage in the meetings in Spokane. Pepperdine has won six of the last seven meetings, with a 1-1 draw coming in Spokane in 2014. The Waves coasted to a 4-0 win in Malibu last season. Bri Visalli recorded a hat trick for Pepperdine. The Waves outshot GU, 21-7. Pepperdine has won the last three meetings by a score of 13-0. Gonzaga's last win in the series was a 1-0 overtime home victory on Oct. 15, 2010. Pepperdine won the first all-time meeting, 4-1, in Malibu on Nov. 1, 1993.
> 
> - Pepperdine won its third straight game Sunday, 2-1, at home over Loyola Marymount.
> - The Waves are unbeaten in their last four games, and are 8-1-1 in their last 10 matches, including a win over then-ranked No. 4 Santa Clara.
> - Pepperdine has outscored its opponents, 13-4, over the last 10 matches.
> 
> - The Zags are unbeaten in seven of their last nine contests overall.
> - Prior to last Friday's draw at USF, Gonzaga won three consecutive conference games for the first time since 2014, when the Bulldogs opened league play, 3-0.
> 
> Gonzaga (8-4-3, 3-2-1) vs. No. 25 Pepperdine (9-6-1, 4-1-1)
> OCT. 26 | 7 P.M. | SPOKANE | LUGER FIELD
> TV: ESPNU
> LIVE VIDEO | LIVE STATS
> https://gozags.com/news/2018/10/23/womens-soccer-zags-host-no-25-pepperdine-on-espnu-friday.aspx


I can’t wait for Friday!  It’s WCC Friday and I will have beer!


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> I can’t wait for Friday!  It’s WCC Friday and I will have beer!


Why wait?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I can’t wait for Friday!  It’s WCC Friday and I will have beer!


I'll be in Warshington with my Waves gear on.
It sure would be nice to fly back home with a couple wins.
I know its a tough road trip. Gonna enjoy it either way.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll be in Warshington with my Waves gear on.
> It sure would be nice to fly back home with a couple wins.
> I know its a tough road trip. Gonna enjoy it either way.


Merlo field is awesome and if the crowd is large you’ll have a great experience.   I expect a good effort from Portland .


----------



## gkrent

Two key games tomorrow, too.  I'd love to see a tie or a loss got to BYU or SC


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Two key games tomorrow, too.  I'd love to see a tie or a loss got to BYU or SC


That’s a good possibility.  San Diego has some fast forwards (mason and Moses) and could catch Santa Clara looking ahead. 

A realistic outcome would be a BYU tie to SC.  BYU got up for Stanford at home and pushed them. No question there will be 3000+ releasing their tension at that game.


----------



## Mystery Train

eastbaysoccer said:


> there will be 3000+ releasing their tension at that game.


LOL

I see what you did there.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> That’s a good possibility.  San Diego has some fast forwards (mason and Moses) and could catch Santa Clara looking ahead.
> 
> A realistic outcome would be a BYU tie to SC.  BYU got up for Stanford at home and pushed them. No question there will be 3000+ releasing their tension at that game.


Plus playing in altitude is not easy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Plus playing in altitude is not easy.


Pepperdine didnt have any trouble there last season.
2015 was another story.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> This is the 26th all-time meeting between Gonzaga and Pepperdine. The Waves lead the series, 18-5-2. The Waves have an 11-2-0 advantage in the meetings in Spokane. Pepperdine has won six of the last seven meetings, with a 1-1 draw coming in Spokane in 2014. The Waves coasted to a 4-0 win in Malibu last season. Bri Visalli recorded a hat trick for Pepperdine. The Waves outshot GU, 21-7. Pepperdine has won the last three meetings by a score of 13-0. Gonzaga's last win in the series was a 1-0 overtime home victory on Oct. 15, 2010. Pepperdine won the first all-time meeting, 4-1, in Malibu on Nov. 1, 1993.
> 
> - Pepperdine won its third straight game Sunday, 2-1, at home over Loyola Marymount.
> - The Waves are unbeaten in their last four games, and are 8-1-1 in their last 10 matches, including a win over then-ranked No. 4 Santa Clara.
> - Pepperdine has outscored its opponents, 13-4, over the last 10 matches.
> 
> - The Zags are unbeaten in seven of their last nine contests overall.
> - Prior to last Friday's draw at USF, Gonzaga won three consecutive conference games for the first time since 2014, when the Bulldogs opened league play, 3-0.
> 
> Gonzaga (8-4-3, 3-2-1) vs. No. 25 Pepperdine (9-6-1, 4-1-1)
> OCT. 26 | 7 P.M. | SPOKANE | LUGER FIELD
> TV: ESPNU
> LIVE VIDEO | LIVE STATS
> https://gozags.com/news/2018/10/23/womens-soccer-zags-host-no-25-pepperdine-on-espnu-friday.aspx


Sam?


----------



## Lion Eyes

BYU 4 - 0 San Francisco 

Ouch.


----------



## surfrider

Santa Clara scores 11 seconds in to ot and looked to be well offside. Like to se that again but nobody seems to want to show a replay


----------



## turftoe

SC over Colorado 1-0, buffs w golden opportunity to draw at death of the match 

Ucla over Utah 5-1

Stanford over Washington 2-0

Arizona over Oregon State 3-0

Washington State over Cal 4-2

Arizona State over Oregon 2-1, OT... another close but no cigar for the Ducks


----------



## eastbaysoccer

If Pepperdine and BYU win out I think three teams go now.  One WCC team will knock off a pac 12 school in the second round.

Portland is the only team that can spoil the party at this point.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> If Pepperdine and BYU win out I think three teams go now.  One WCC team will knock off a pac 12 school in the second round.
> 
> Portland is the only team that can spoil the party at this point.


I am not so sure about either of those statements. One based upon RPI and the other based upon the PAC 12 being so strong this year.  If it weren’t for Oregon State and Cal their conference RPI would be much higher and the PAC 12 has 3 of the 5 best teams and will get at least 2 college cup participants and might get 3 if $C doesn’t get upset by another kickball team like Baylor.


----------



## gkrent

I think BYU can beat Santa Clara


----------



## Lion Eyes

gkrent said:


> I think BYU can beat Santa Clara


I'm going with a draw in Provo on Saturday...


----------



## MakeAPlay

I think that for either BYU or Pepperdine to go dancing their RPI’s are going to have to be 41 or better and they better hope for no upsets in the conference tournaments.  If I had to bet I would say that Pepperdine goes if they win out and BYU doesn’t based upon their head to head results.  Pepperdine has to win out for any hope.  BYU might have to large of a hill to climb .


----------



## MakeAPlay

I think that ASU’s coach might deserve coach of the year in the conference if they make the playoffs.  I thought that he was crazy getting rid of a bunch of his players and bringing in a huge recruiting class that was about half international players and insisting that they were going to play possession.  However, they are playing pretty good soccer and they are going to be dangerous in the tournament and next season.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

As we all know the best team doesn’t always win.  The team that wins is usually the team that has a few players that make the most clutch plays in the most crucial moments.  

Obviously a really good team gets many more chances and if u finish, well it’s a blowout.   The way st. Mary’s played Pepperdine will be the blueprint for how to squeak by a Stanford or UCLA in round 1.  Pack it in and play kickball to a fast forward and hope for a mistake.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> As we all know the best team doesn’t always win.  The team that wins is usually the team that has a few players that make the most clutch plays in the most crucial moments.
> 
> Obviously a really good team gets many more chances and if u finish, well it’s a blowout.   The way st. Mary’s played Pepperdine will be the blueprint for how to squeak by a Stanford or UCLA in round 1.  Pack it in and play kickball to a fast forward and hope for a mistake.


If I were Stanford or UCLA I would like my chances.  Let’s just hope that the committee puts them on opposite sides of the bracket. If they do that then it will again be a Cardinal vs Bruins final.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm going with a draw in Provo on Saturday...


It’s going to be a great game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I think BYU can beat Santa Clara


I agree.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The PAC 12 is being underrated even though they had the best non conference record.  The conference will have a minimum of 4 teams in the sweet 16 and might have 3 college cup teams (I hope so because beating $C for the second time there would be sweet).  Although I am cheering for $C to lose in the first round.  I am starting to really like Arizona State...


----------



## surfrider

eastbaysoccer said:


> As we all know the best team doesn’t always win.  The team that wins is usually the team that has a few players that make the most clutch plays in the most crucial moments.
> 
> Obviously a really good team gets many more chances and if u finish, well it’s a blowout.   The way st. Mary’s played Pepperdine will be the blueprint for how to squeak by a Stanford or UCLA in round 1.  Pack it in and play kickball to a fast forward and hope for a mistake.


Don’t need to look farther than the FSU- Miami game yesterday.   Shots 24-1 to FSU. Final score 1-0 Miami


----------



## MakeAPlay

I just hope that everyone keeps believing the rankings and thinks that the Bruins are #8.  Especially the Trojans.  I don’t think that the game Sunday will be close. They rested all of the key players and Colorado went hard for 90.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Don’t need to look farther than the FSU- Miami game yesterday.   Shots 24-1 to FSU. Final score 1-0 Miami


I saw that game on replay and it just proves that God has a sense of humor.  Sort of like the UCLA vs Wazzu game.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Wow Gonzaga came to play today.  Unexpected result.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> Wow Gonzaga came to play today.  Unexpected result.


That result pretty much does Pepperdine in for postseason consideration.  They need a draw up in Provo and some upsets then they win the tiebreaker with a three way tie for first.  Not putting away their early chances cost them the season.  Their RPI is 51 and won’t likely move 10 spots by next Sunday night.  Next year should be better.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> That result pretty much does Pepperdine in for postseason consideration.  They need a draw up in Provo and some upsets then they win the tiebreaker with a three way tie for first.  Not putting away their early chances cost them the season.  Their RPI is 51 and won’t likely move 10 spots by next Sunday night.  Next year should be better.


Pepperdine loses some very strong defensive seniors and their all star goalie.  IMO they will have a harder time next year considering the minimal loses form the other WCC teams, except Gonzaga.

Gonzaga loses a lot of seniors.  They won’t be as good as this year.

St mary’s Loses no one of significance

Pacific started mostly freshman. Lose no one of significance.

LMU - only loses top forward

Portland -  loses no one of significance

Santa Clara -  loses top forward

BYU - loses a few,  but returns all stars

USF - returns stars and loses a few MF

San Diego -  loses very good forward


Prediction for next year

BYU
Santa Clara
Portland
Pepperdine
San Diego
USF
Loyola 
pacific
St. mary’s
Gonzaga


----------



## MakeAPlay

My prediction for PAC 12 All Freshman team with 2 games to play:

Sophia Smith Stanford 
Naomi Girma Stanford 
Abby Greubal Stanford 
Maricarmen Reyes UCLA 
Lauren Brzykcy UCLA 
Penelope Hocking U$C
Mykiaa Minniss Washington State 
Nicole Douglas Arizona State 
Marleen Schimmer Arizona State 
Jesse Loren Colorado 
Emily Knous Arizona 

Hocking wins Freshman of the year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I see the following West Coast teams making the tournament:

PAC 12

Stanford 
UCLA 
U$C
Colorado 
Arizona 
Arizona State 
Washington State 

Big West 

Long Beach State 

WCC

Santa Clara 
BYU

Mountain West 

Boise State


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> I see the following West Coast teams making the tournament:
> 
> PAC 12
> 
> Stanford
> UCLA
> U$C
> Colorado
> Arizona
> Arizona State
> Washington State
> 
> Big West
> 
> Long Beach State
> 
> WCC
> 
> Santa Clara
> BYU
> 
> Mountain West
> 
> Boise State


Go west coast.   Whoever draws north Texas in round 1 will have their hands full.


----------



## MakeAPlay

BYU wins the WCC title.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> BYU wins the WCC title.





gkrent said:


> I think BYU can beat Santa Clara


Called it!  Got one right this season!  Maybe they will tie LMU LoL


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Called it!  Got one right this season!  Maybe they will tie LMU LoL


They have the title clinched regardless of what happens at this point.  They were my pick to win it unfortunately.


----------



## turftoe

Sunday...

Stanford at Washington State 
USC at Utah
UCLA at Colorado 
Arizona at Oregon 
Arizona State at Oregon State 
Cal at Washington


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Pepperdine needs some help to get in.  Possible but improbable at this point.

Santa Clara is not healthy and will be limping into the NCAA.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Here goes a big day for women’s college soccer!!


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> My prediction for PAC 12 All Freshman team with 2 games to play:
> 
> Sophia Smith Stanford
> Naomi Girma Stanford
> Abby Greubal Stanford
> Maricarmen Reyes UCLA
> Lauren Brzykcy UCLA
> Penelope Hocking U$C
> Mykiaa Minniss Washington State
> Nicole Douglas Arizona State
> Marleen Schimmer Arizona State
> Jesse Loren Colorado
> Emily Knous Arizona
> 
> Hocking wins Freshman of the year.


Lauren isn’t a freshman.  I don’t think redshirt freshman get to be on the list


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Lauren isn’t a freshman.  I don’t think redshirt freshman get to be on the list


Yes they do.  Check the last two PAC 12 all freshman teams sir.  I’m pretty up on this stuff whether you believe it or not.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Interesting day in the PAC 12.  North Carolina State doesn’t deserve to go to the tournament.  11th place is pathetic.


----------



## turftoe

Stanford 1 at Washington State 1, OT
USC 0 at Utah 0, OT
UCLA 2 at Colorado 1
Arizona 0 at Oregon 1
Arizona State 4 at Oregon State 0
Cal 1 at Washington 4


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Stanford 1 at Washington State 1, OT
> USC 0 at Utah 0, OT
> UCLA 2 at Colorado 1
> Arizona 0 at Oregon 1
> Arizona State 4 at Oregon State 0
> Cal 1 at Washington 4


Looking forward to next week!!


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> I saw that game on replay and it just proves that God has a sense of humor.  Sort of like the UCLA vs Wazzu game.


That UCLA loss doesn't look so crazy after Wazzu's result today.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> That UCLA loss doesn't look so crazy after Wazzu's result today.


They are very effective as a defend and counter team.  Where they get into trouble is when they believe their rankings and try to play soccer.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> They are very effective as a defend and counter team.  Where they get into trouble is when they believe their rankings and try to play soccer.


Then they “Coug it”.


----------



## MakeAPlay

That is the 6th overtime game for the Cardinal this season FYI.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

WCC will send two teams.

Santa Clara plays winless Pacific.  Need to take care on business to avoid a tough round 1 opponent.

BYU is set.  

Will be interesting to see how the middle tier pac 12 does in round 1.  No doubt Stanford, UCLA and USC will advance.  Round 2 will be interesting.  Stanford’s injuries open the door for UCLA.  I’m going w them now.


----------



## turftoe

Stanford's injuries look numerous and are making things tougher for them 

Got to see their game on tv today, once again they didn't finish on several quality build ups (like they did vs Colorado, and like they did most of last season) but instead had to rely on a singularly spectacular shot to take a lead into halftime. 

The left back being out in the 2nd half certainly was impactful.

The WSU goal was interesting, great effort on their part to capitalize on the situation in the moment. 

Ucla looked good v Colorado, got to see some of that. #2 was a handful for the Buffaloes to deal with. Buffs had opportunities to get it done, but the department of defense for UCLA had other plans.

Utah with a stellar effort v USC. USC seemed impatient to me up top and probably should've put that game away. 

Kudos to Oregon for finally getting a result vs a quality side in Arizona. Probably too little too late for NCAA for them, even with a likely W coming up vs OSU. 

The UCLA/USC game should be something special. Sooo much talent on both teams.

Great season so far out west.


----------



## surfrider

Really interesting day in pac12
WSU imo just locked their ticket
AZ might need the win v ASU
ASU def needs the win v az 
What about Utah if they beat COLORADO?
SC getting a 1 seed....not likely after the draw with Utah but they will no doubt come out swinging v UCLA who got a good W v the buffs


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Really interesting day in pac12
> WSU imo just locked their ticket
> AZ might need the win v ASU
> ASU def needs the win v az
> What about Utah if they beat COLORADO?
> SC getting a 1 seed....not likely after the draw with Utah but they will no doubt come out swinging v UCLA who got a good W v the buffs


ASU needs the win to get in but the others are already in.  If Utah wins they are in too.  Whichever team wins between the Bruins and the Evil Empire gets a #2 seed and if UCLA loses they get a #4 and $C gets a#3. 

Utah vs Colorado is a tossup.  If Utah wins and their RPI gets into the 40s (not likely) then they get in.
Arizona State beats Arizona. Both get in the dance.
Oregon beats Oregon State and might get into the dance due to RPI.
Stanford nukes Cal and clinches the PAC 12 title.
Washington State beats Washington and is in.
UCLA beats $C in a College Cup type preview game.

7-9 teams get in depending upon next Friday.  Should be fun.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Regardless if what conference you are in,

If you are in the lower half of your conference with less than .500 record you are climbing an uphill battle.  Oregon.


----------



## beachbum

Any predictions on how many get in from each conference?
ACC   - 7
Big 12 - 4
Big East - 2
Big 10 - 3 or 4
Pac 12 - 7
SEC  - I think it should be 5 or 6 but will probably be 7 or 8
West Coast - 2 

Don't care about the rest they can't win it anyway.


----------



## beachbum

BTW has anyone looked at the recruiting class for UCLA in 2020,  it sick how good it is.  How can they keep that many top players happy?


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> BTW has anyone looked at the recruiting class for UCLA in 2020,  it sick how good it is.  How can they keep that many top players happy?


As this year has shown injuries happen, National team events happen and a deep roster can mitigate those things.  Also, all that glitters isn’t gold.  Some will be chiefs, some will be Indians, some will be role players and some will be great teammates.


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> Any predictions on how many get in from each conference?
> ACC   - 7
> Big 12 - 4
> Big East - 2
> Big 10 - 3 or 4
> Pac 12 - 7
> SEC  - I think it should be 5 or 6 but will probably be 7 or 8
> West Coast - 2
> 
> Don't care about the rest they can't win it anyway.


ACC  -9
PAC 12 -7
SEC -8 
Big Ten - 5
Big 12 - 6
Big East -2
WCC -2
AAC -2


----------



## CaliKlines

From a very reliable source...Looks like Chris Henderson is currently seeing 10 teams from the ACC (Wow!) and 6 from the Pac12. I haven't seen any of the Pac12's play this year, so I do not know if this is accurate.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> From a very reliable source...Looks like Chris Henderson is currently seeing 10 teams from the ACC (Wow!) and 6 from the Pac12. I haven't seen any of the Pac12's play this year, so I do not know if this is accurate.


Your reading comprehension must be at a 2nd grade level.  He posts those as a statement of how things sit now not to be predictive.  Sounds like someone is hoping pathetic North Carolina State the 10th place finisher in the conference gets into the dance.

You are as transparent as glass.  With so many injuries is your kid starting yet?  The team sucks so if she isn’t why not?  Can’t you ever post anything without a North Carolina State aggrandizing theme?  10th place in any conference sucks and doesn’t deserve a tournament bid douchebag.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Your reading comprehension must be at a 2nd grade level.  He posts those as a statement of how things sit now not to be predictive.  Sounds like someone is hoping pathetic North Carolina State the 10th place finisher in the conference gets into the dance.
> 
> You are as transparent as glass.  With so many injuries is your kid starting yet?  The team sucks so if she isn’t why not?  Can’t you ever post anything without a North Carolina State aggrandizing theme?  10th place in any conference sucks and doesn’t deserve a tournament bid douchebag.


I believe he stated “currently seeing” which tells me he knows exactly what Chris’ posts are about. Dude why do you gotta drag someone else and their kid through the mud. I get that you have history but just give it a rest


----------



## push_up

I will take this one.  It is because he is a camel-toed bitch who gets kicks insulting other people's children.


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> As this year has shown injuries happen, National team events happen and a deep roster can mitigate those things.  Also, all that glitters isn’t gold.  Some will be chiefs, some will be Indians, some will be role players and some will be great teammates.


Guaranteed admission and in-state tuition to top a public university is often a better offer than they may get elsewhere, even if there is no financial help.  Not sure how Cal has not figured that pitch out yet. 

Simple roster math suggests half those commits are getting no scholarship help first year. 

I have also heard from competing coaches to expect a few to change, but that could be just wishful thinking.


----------



## gkrent

Chris himself said he thought 10 teams from the ACC seemed like a long shot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Your reading comprehension must be at a 2nd grade level.  He posts those as a statement of how things sit now not to be predictive.  Sounds like someone is hoping pathetic North Carolina State the 10th place finisher in the conference gets into the dance.
> 
> You are as transparent as glass.  With so many injuries is your kid starting yet?  The team sucks so if she isn’t why not?  Can’t you ever post anything without a North Carolina State aggrandizing theme?  10th place in any conference sucks and doesn’t deserve a tournament bid douchebag.


Dude, let it go.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

8 teams from the ACC

A Losing record in conference is a no no.  The beauty of any tournament is when the little overachieving school who has a spectacular season (every 10 years) gets to dance every once in awhile.  #9 and #10 in the ACC won’t win the NCAA so who cares if they are left out. 
Anybody watch Hoosiers?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

I personally think that any team that has a losing record in their own conference should not make it.


----------



## beachbum

As it currently stands, which teams win the following matchups PAC vs ACC
Stanford vs NC
USC vs Duke
UCLA vs VIrginia
CO vs BC
ASU vs Clemson (remember Clemson lost to Oregon)
Utah vs Louisville
AZ vs FSU
WSU vs VA Tech
Wash vs Wake

Same thing with the SEC
Stanford vs Texas A&M
USC vs Vanderbilt
UCLA vs Tennessee
CO vs South Carolina
ASU vs LSU
Utah vs Florida
AZ vs Mississippi
Wazzou vs Arkansas


----------



## girlgotgame

Very, very, did I say very outside chance to make the dance. Only bad loss in conference was to NC. The other three were by one goal, in matches that could have gone either way. For a team picked 9th in the ACC preseason polls, definitely an overachieving season.  The team is training this week just in case. Fingers crossed cause I don't want the season to end just yet.


----------



## GoWest

girlgotgame said:


> Very, very, did I say very outside chance to make the dance. Only bad loss in conference was to NC. The other three were by one goal, in matches that could have gone either way. For a team picked 9th in the ACC preseason polls, definitely an overachieving season.  The team is training this week just in case. Fingers crossed cause I don't want the season to end just yet.


Remember @girlgotgame this a SoCal forum and thus a bit (or a lot) of homerism will always be at play


----------



## girlgotgame

You can take the player out of socal, but not the socal out of the player. Daughter's friends are playing all over the country. I don't even think of them in states anymore, just conferences. LOL


----------



## LASTMAN14

Watched the first half of the Vandy vs Florida SEC quarters.  I had not seen Vandy play. I was impressed with the quality and control of how they moved the ball around and played in general. They were a very good possession team.


----------



## surfrider

Yet lost. Florida keeper made several great saves


----------



## LASTMAN14

surfrider said:


> Yet lost. Florida keeper made several great saves


Yup, but not my point. It was their play I liked. Win or lose.


----------



## GoWest

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yup, but not my point. It was their play I liked. Win or lose.


Slammers FC and SoCal girl HH leading the way!


----------



## GoWest

surfrider said:


> Yet lost. Florida keeper made several great saves


I'm hearing Baylor wants U$C again in the 64. You down


----------



## surfrider

Baylor is a bunch of hacks. USC would probably like another shot but I got no horse in that race. I’m focused on another rivalry game this weekend. My girl needs a win this weekend


----------



## Pitch pop

MakeAPlay said:


> As this year has shown injuries happen, National team events happen and a deep roster can mitigate those things.  Also, all that glitters isn’t gold.  Some will be chiefs, some will be Indians, some will be role players and some will be great teammates.


And some will be transfers.


----------



## sirfootyalot

USC - UCLA should be a great match. UCLA perhaps with more dynamic attack, but their back four defending is pretty poor so I can see them scoring a few but also giving up an even amount. Will be very entertaining regardless!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dude, let it go.


Nope.


----------



## MakeAPlay

sirfootyalot said:


> USC - UCLA should be a great match. UCLA perhaps with more dynamic attack, but their back four defending is pretty poor so I can see them scoring a few but also giving up an even amount. Will be very entertaining regardless!!


Incorrect.  How many games of either team have you watched?  This game will be one sided.


----------



## MakeAPlay

There are going to be some shocked people come Friday.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> There are going to be some shocked people come Friday.


We are going to that game. Should be fun. Definitely a contrast of styles.


----------



## sirfootyalot

MakeAPlay said:


> Incorrect.  How many games of either team have you watched?  This game will be one sided.


I’ve seen both teams play a good amount. I wouldn’t be surprised if UCLA scores 3 or 4 goals even as they are very dynamic offensively and win comfortably. I also would not be surprised if they give up the same amount as their back line is not the level of other elite teams. You don’t have to agree. I am just speaking based on what I’ve seen.


----------



## socalkdg

Adding Mace to the back line has improved them dramatically.   People forget that up until the last 3 games Mace and Fleming had only played 3 games together.   Putting Mace on the edge and combining with the existing center backs has made them very formidable.


----------



## turftoe

Some Final Fours this week

SEC
Florida v Arkansas
LSU v South Carolina 

Big East
Xavier v Georgetown 
Providence v Butler

ACC
North Carolina v Clemson
Florida State v Virginia

Big 10
Penn State v Illinois 
Nebraska v Minnesota 

Big 12
Texas Tech v Baylor
Texas v West Virginia


----------



## MakeAPlay

sirfootyalot said:


> I’ve seen both teams play a good amount. I wouldn’t be surprised if UCLA scores 3 or 4 goals even as they are very dynamic offensively and win comfortably. I also would not be surprised if they give up the same amount as their back line is not the level of other elite teams. You don’t have to agree. I am just speaking based on what I’ve seen.


I’m not sure what you have seen but you are in the minority opinion.  UCLA’s backline has 2 MAC Hermann trophy candidates, the 1st pick in the NWSL draft, the most defensive player of the week Winners this season, the 3rd best GAA and shutout percentage, 9 shutouts (ranked 12th in the nation) and a backline with every single starter having won DPOW (all 4 will be 1st rounders) and the only one in the conference with more than 2 players or wins.  I’m not sure what you are comparing them to but I have to ask again have you seen them play?  Not to mention that the backline has 9 goals.

Give me some concrete examples, stats and teams to back up your opinion please.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> We are going to that game. Should be fun. Definitely a contrast of styles.


Other than bragging rights, will this game matter much?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Other than bragging rights, will this game matter much?


Umm let’s see, both teams can still win the championship plus winner is a likely 2 seed in the tournament.  I’d say it matters a little bit.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> Other than bragging rights, will this game matter much?


I think so. For example Alabama will be playing LSU in a few weeks. Despite being in the same conference there are national rankings and a playoff berth at stake. I expect an emotional and combative game. Therefore I think the UCLA vs USC game will rise above bragging rights. It will set the stage for what comes next.


----------



## ToonArmy

And its at StubHub center. Do they serve beer at ncaa soccer games?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm let’s see, both teams can still win the championship plus winner is a likely 2 seed in the tournament.  I’d say it matters a little bit.


That's why I say MAP knows more about women's soccer than anyone in here.


----------



## LASTMAN14

ToonArmy said:


> And its at StubHub center. Do they serve beer at ncaa soccer games?


Great question if they will or will not as its off campus. Either way parking lot 7 is a tailgate zone.


----------



## surfrider

I went last time at stub hub and there was no beer sales.  May change as NCAA has started loosening up.  Good luck to both sides. Should be a good one


----------



## Dubs

Is the game really at 10pm?  Looking at my Uverse app, that's the only time given... MAP, can you confirm?


----------



## surfrider

7pm. Your uverse is working est


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> Is the game really at 10pm?  Looking at my Uverse app, that's the only time given... MAP, can you confirm?


7pm PST


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> I’m not sure what you have seen but you are in the minority opinion.  UCLA’s backline has 2 MAC Hermann trophy candidates, the 1st pick in the NWSL draft, the most defensive player of the week Winners this season, the 3rd best GAA and shutout percentage, 9 shutouts (ranked 12th in the nation) and a backline with every single starter having won DPOW (all 4 will be 1st rounders) and the only one in the conference with more than 2 players or wins.  I’m not sure what you are comparing them to but I have to ask again have you seen them play?  Not to mention that the backline has 9 goals.
> 
> Give me some concrete examples, stats and teams to back up your opinion please.


FACT.  Your daughter chokes in big games.  All they have to do is drive the ball at the right back and she will eventually choke.  Two national championship games prove the point.


----------



## push_up

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's why I say MAP knows more about women's soccer than anyone in here.


MAP homer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> FACT.  Your daughter chokes in big games.  All they have to do is drive the ball at the right back and she will eventually choke.  Two national championship games prove the point.


Has your kid ever played in a Natty?


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> FACT.  Your daughter chokes in big games.  All they have to do is drive the ball at the right back and she will eventually choke.  Two national championship games prove the point.


LOL.  Envy is a good look on you.  You have good reason to envy me pedophile.


----------



## push_up

Sheriff Joe said:


> Has your kid ever played in a Natty?


Says the homer.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> LOL.  Envy is a good look on you.  You have good reason to envy me pedophile.


I don't envy chokers.  I like winners.  You and your spawn are at a minimum two time losers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> I don't envy chokers.  I like winners.  You and your spawn are at a minimum two time losers.


I heard you are a choker.


----------



## Dubs

surfrider said:


> 7pm. Your uverse is working est


Oh Jesus!  That WAS dumb.  Very much appropriate post reactions.


----------



## turftoe

Friday in the PAC-12

UCLA V USC
OREGON V OREGON STATE
ARIZONA V ARIZONA STATE
COLORADO V UTAH
WSU V UW
STANFORD V CAL

*And then there's a Stanford at Arizona State make up game this weekend.


----------



## Kicknit22

turftoe said:


> Friday in the PAC-12
> 
> UCLA V USC
> OREGON V OREGON STATE
> ARIZONA V ARIZONA STATE
> COLORADO V UTAH
> WSU V UW
> STANFORD V CAL
> 
> *And then there's a Stanford at Arizona State make up game this weekend.


So, who from Pac-12 gets into the tournament again?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> So, who from Pac-12 gets into the tournament again?


In

Stanford
UCLA
$C
Arizona
Colorado

In if they win one 

Arizona State

Might be in if they win

Oregon

Longshot not likely but maybe if they win

Utah

Should be a fun day.  Go Bruins!!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Beating Oregon State is no big feat.  Oregon has zero chance of getting in as they are well below .500 in conference.  If Oregon gets in Pepperdine can cry foul.


----------



## turftoe

Still holding on to hope for the Waves. 

Early stumbles may be forgiven for a much better 2nd half of season??


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Waves need some help for sure.  

Pac -12 sends 7-   I have Utah not making it

NCAA champ will come from CA.  

Stanford, UCLA big favorites.  USC right on their tail.

Santa could win if they have a favorable bracket 
And upsets occur.  Stanford, USC or UCLA do NOT want to see them in round 2


----------



## eastbaysoccer

If waves got in they would be a Lower seed and I’d pick them in an upset.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> In
> 
> Stanford
> UCLA
> $C
> Arizona
> Colorado
> 
> In if they win one
> 
> Arizona State
> 
> Might be in if they win
> 
> Oregon
> 
> Longshot not likely but maybe if they win
> 
> Utah
> 
> Should be a fun day.  Go Bruins!!


I forgot Wazzu who is in. If Arizona State wins the PAC 12 will get 8 teams in for sure.


----------



## soccer661

BIG day of Pac 12 games! ACC semi's as well! So much fun soccer to watch and some to record for later....favorite time of the year!
Can't wait & getting the popcorn out for the 7pm game at Stubhub tonight!
Good luck to all-- and NO MORE INJURIES PLEASE!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

eastbaysoccer said:


> If waves got in they would be a Lower seed and I’d pick them in an upset.


Im with you, but they need to win tomorrow first.
Im hoping its not the last one with my kid as a Wave.


----------



## SocalPapa

"Undefeated" Colorado was sure exposed when they finally got around to playing the big 3.  Only 1 total goal scored in three straight losses and a -9 goal differential!


----------



## turftoe

They're down 1-0 to Utah as of now...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

turftoe said:


> They're down 1-0 to Utah as of now...


Great win tonight for the Bruins.
It was a fun game to watch. Passions were boiling, and the Bruins hunkered down and held the ball like they should have after getting the lead.
I have no idea why the Trojans ever take LP off the field, and even more incredibly, why she does not start.
Anyhoo, it was a good game and the best team won.


----------



## Kicknit22

Ricky Fandango said:


> Great win tonight for the Bruins.
> It was a fun game to watch. Passions were boiling, and the Bruins hunkered down and held the ball like they should have after getting the lead.
> I have no idea why the Trojans ever take LP off the field, and even more incredibly, why she does not start.
> Anyhoo, it was a good game and the best team won.


???


----------



## LASTMAN14

Nice atmosphere at Stub Hub. USC was up at half. Bruins leveled 6 minutes into second half.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Kicknit22 said:


> ???


Must be hitting the sauce.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicknit22 said:


> ???


Hee hee.
The Kayla Mills crew VS the Hailey Mace everclear Darth Vader mask crew,
had the same luck as the
Demelo crew VS the Hailey Mace quad braid crew.

1-o on the vintage match.
3-2 on the eve of Dia De Los Muerty.

(they played last years match before this years match on P-12)


----------



## Mystery Train

That was a very entertaining match.  Great stuff for SoCal soccer fans.


----------



## soccer661

Holy smokes....what a game!!!
Nail biter to the end!
Both teams left it all on the field...both teams so STRONG & tough. 
WOW.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Mystery Train said:


> That was a very entertaining match.  Great stuff for SoCal soccer fans.


Great game.
USC thought they had it won in the 87th minute, but 6 seconds later Mace just shot a BB into the top corner.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Fun game to watch. From field view a tale of two halves.


----------



## sirfootyalot

sirfootyalot said:


> USC - UCLA should be a great match. UCLA perhaps with more dynamic attack, but their back four defending is pretty poor so I can see them scoring a few but also giving up an even amount. Will be very entertaining regardless!!


The game could’ve gone either way. Someone kept saying something like how it was going to be one sided and people were going to be shocked but neither was the case obviously. 
Very entertaining game regardless and good luck to both teams in the playoffs.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

Definitely one heck of a game. Great to see UCLA win!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> Definitely one heck of a game. Great to see UCLA win!


Great to see you there.  Tell your daughter good luck and thanks for bringing you out.


----------



## MakeAPlay

W

Anqmnn


sirfootyalot said:


> The game could’ve gone either way. Someone kept saying something like how it was going to be one sided and people were going to be shocked but neither was the case obviously.
> Very entertaining game regardless and good luck to both teams in the playoffs.


Ha ha.  You are funny.  Sure looked one sided to me.  My kid guaranteed a win, played like a boss and delivered.  I am still waiting for you to post concrete facts to back up your statements.....


----------



## sirfootyalot

MakeAPlay said:


> W
> 
> Anqmnn
> 
> 
> Ha ha.  You are funny.  Sure looked one sided to me.  My kid guaranteed a win, played like a boss and delivered.  I am still waiting for you to post concrete facts to back up your statements.....


Really? You thought it was one sided? I thought last night was a pretty good indication of what I stated no? USC could’ve scored 4 or 5 easy just as UCLA could’ve scored as much.


----------



## Toepoke

In our household we mainly watch Big 1o games since DD will be playing in that conference next year. Watched our first Pac 12 game of the season last night and I have to say MAP's DD balled out. My DD is a forward so we spend most of the games we watch focused on the defense. Without #5 I would have to agree with sirfootyalot that SC would have put 2 or 3 more goals in. Her timing and positioning was spot on in denying SC's chances in their attack. Say what you want about MAP but his DD can play.

Being this was our first time seeing these two teams play and reading the back and forth here about SC playing direct, I thought SC controlled the first half and missed opportunities to add to their halftime lead. IMO the 2 key moments in the 2nd half that sparked UCLA to victory was AC's decision to move HM up and the missed PK. You could see the energy the miss gave UCLA. I was actually rooting for #13 to hit the game winner to make up for the miss because I'm sure the pressure felt enormous. Overall it was a great game to watch between two very talented teams and good luck to those who make the tournament.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Great game, SC sure looked very relaxed on the ball and UCLA looks like they got some favoroable bounces. The skill players on UCLA stood out.
MAP's kid is pretty cool under fire, no idea where she gets that.
What did everyone think of the CR?


----------



## surfrider

Watched this game this morning.  Both sides had the run of play at times. Quality goals up until the game winner which looked to be a communication breakdown on d. Feel horrible for the kid on the PK miss. The Mace goal was every bit as good of a goal as Macarios.  I don’t think it was savanle by any men’s professional keeper. Pure Cracker


----------



## Swoosh

USC lost this game by not converting on the PK, and by not defending a kickoff in the 86th minute.  Hard to believe either of those two things didn't go their way.  Our sport is cruel but also beautiful like that.  

UCLA won this game by an amazing mental resolve to respond in big moments.  They also got better as the game progressed.  Also kudos to the staff for throwing Mace up top.  Almost cost them as their Canadian left back fouled for the PK, but they needed to make that change.  

MAP's kid dominated Pruitt.  

Fun to watch Demelo, Hocking, Mace, Villacorta, Fleming, and Sanchez on offense.

Fans got their money's worth!


----------



## Lion Eyes

Pepperdine 2 - San Diego - 0


----------



## Kicknit22

Lion Eyes said:


> Pepperdine 2 - San Diego - 0


Does his mean Pep is in?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicknit22 said:


> Does his mean Pep is in?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicknit22 said:


> Does his mean Pep is in?


Their RPI is projected to drop to 47.
Its up to the committee what they consider, and if they take three from the WCC.
Pepperdine has found their form, I just hope its not too late.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Their RPI is projected to drop to 47.
> Its up to the committee what they consider, and if they take three from the WCC.
> Pepperdine has found their form, I just hope its not too late.


They will get in.  Surprisingly it might be the fact that two of their losses were to UCLA and those other guys.  I just hope that they get in a different bracket than my kid’s team.  I would love to cheer for them to win their group.


----------



## turftoe

It would seem Pepperdine (6-1-2, 11-6-2) could/should get in over a Wake Forest (4-6, 8-8-1) or Oregon (3-8, 9-9-1) nd maybe Virginia Texh (5-5, 9-7-3) ASU (5-4-1, 10-6-1) has an injury plagued Stanford tomorrow.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

An ASU loss would help Pepp.  Stanford needs to beat them to hold on to their #1 seed in the west.

San Jose State wins mtn west qualifier.  Very tough opponent for any pac-12 school.


----------



## soccer661

FSU 3
UNC 2

FSU wins ACC championship....


----------



## Lion Eyes

I hope Chris is correct.....


*NCAA – Chris’ Final 2018 NCAA Tournament Field of Sixty-Four Projection*
Leave a reply


Note: I have NOT calculated seeds yet. That will be coming with the mock bracket.

America East – Albany*
AAC – Memphis*, South Florida
Atlantic 10 – Saint Louis*
ACC – Florida State*, North Carolina, Duke, Virginia, NC State, Boston College, Clemson, Virginia Tech, Wake Forest, Louisville
A-Sun – Lipscomb*
Big 12 – West Virginia*, Baylor, Texas, TCU, Kansas, Texas Tech
Big East – Georgetown*, Butler
Big Sky – Montana*
Big South – Radford*
Big Ten – Minnesota*, Penn State, Rutgers, Illinois
Big West – Long Beach State*
CAA – Hofstra*
C-USA – North Texas*
Horizon – Milwaukee*
Ivy – Princeton*
MAAC – Monmouth*
MAC – Bowling Green*
MVC – Loyola (Ill.)*
Mountain West – San Jose State*
NEC – Central Connecticut State*
OVC – Murray State*
Pac-12 – Stanford*, USC, UCLA, Arizona, Washington State
Patriot – Boston University*
SEC – LSU*, Tennessee, Texas A&M, Mississippi State, South Carolina, Vanderbilt, Arkansas, Auburn, Ole Miss
SoCon – UNC Greensboro*
Southland – Abilene Christian*
SWAC – Howard*
Summit – Denver*
Sun Belt – Little Rock*
WCC – BYU*, Santa Clara, Pepperdine
WAC – Seattle*

Last IN – Pepperdine, Louisville, Butler, Wake Forest, Virginia Tech
Last OUT – Wisconsin, Northwestern, Ohio State, Colorado

This entry was posted in Uncategorized on November 4, 2018 by Chris Henderson.





*NCAA – Chris’ Final 2018 Mock NCAA Tournament Bracket*
Leave a reply


Well, I did my best. Seeding looks to be volatile this year, with some weird first round matchups likely thanks to a glut of ACC and SEC teams.

In College Cup for these brackets, Stanford Quadrant winner would play Georgetown Quadrant winner, with Florida State Quadrant winner playing North Carolina Quadrant winner.

_Stanford Quadrant_

*Palo Alto Regional*

[1] Stanford vs Seattle
NC State vs Mississippi State
[4] Penn State vs Albany
Washington State vs Montana

*Los Angeles Regional*

[2] USC vs Pepperdine
Auburn vs Wake Forest
[3] Texas vs Denver
Arizona vs BYU

*Westwood Regional*

[2] UCLA vs Long Beach State
Arkansas vs Texas Tech
[3] Santa Clara vs San Jose State
South Carolina vs Clemson

http://www.allwhitekit.com/


----------



## gkrent

If its true Pepp is in I think AWK maybe correct that first round game will be against some kind of powerhouse.


----------



## Lion Eyes

gkrent said:


> If its true Pepp is in I think AWK maybe correct that first round game will be against some kind of powerhouse.


USC......


----------



## MakeAPlay

I hope that they get in.  Chris Henderson is usually wrong though.


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> I hope that they get in.  Chris Henderson is usually wrong though.


When it comes to committee thought & reason, one never knows 'till they publish the bracket...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> When it comes to committee thought & reason, one never knows 'till they publish the bracket...


I think that they get in.  They best Santa Clara and BYU.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> If its true Pepp is in I think AWK maybe correct that first round game will be against some kind of powerhouse.


I don't care who we play, I just want us to get in.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I hope that they get in.  Chris Henderson is usually wrong though.


Chris Thomas has us in as well and his seedings generally seem to be closer to what the NCAA actually does. Still no guarantee though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> I don't care who we play, I just want us to get in.


Hey Speed, how is your kids knee? Is she a Junior?


----------



## surfrider

I think Pepp gets in and will not be traveling far
Between Long Beach and Pepp the NCAAasaves on travel funds shipping one to Westwood and the other to USC
The Arizona’s will be interesting
Does ASU sneak in?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey Speed, how is your kids knee? Is she a Junior?


She scored a goal on Saturday so I guess she's pretty good.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey Speed, how is your kids knee? Is she a Junior?


Knee is all good! Has been playing since mid September and doing great! Thanks for asking!

She's a Sophomore BTW...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> She scored a goal on Saturday so I guess she's pretty good.


She's decent...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Knee is all good! Has been playing since mid September and doing great! Thanks for asking!
> 
> She's a Sophomore BTW...


Looks like you are gonna lose a drinking buddy next year.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like you are gonna lose a drinking buddy next year.


We'll be drinking buddies for life. Ricky and I are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> She scored a goal on Saturday so I guess she's pretty good.


Pretty good...for a girl....


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Well, Pepp is out. That St. Mary's loss is the single largest contributing factor. Very interesting selections. Pac 12 with only 4 teams in...


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Well, Pepp is out. That St. Mary's loss is the single largest contributing factor. Very interesting selections. Pac 12 with only 4 teams in...


They got the shaft...picking Northwestern or Wisconsin instead 

Good Luck to our SoCal Soccer girls that are still in it!  Make us proud!


----------



## Keeper_Mom

I know it's not a So Cal team, but it's a team with an awesome So Cal Freshman. So excited to see Abilene Christian play against Baylor.


----------



## soccer661

Crap bummer --sad for Pepperdine...
Pac 12 got 5 in--- Wash St, UCLA, USC, Arizona and Stanford
East Coast bias perhaps...??


----------



## surfrider

Welp...I’m not watching this crap til the final four


----------



## soccer661

No Colorado either...


----------



## Lion Eyes

SpeedK1llz said:


> Well, Pepp is out. That St. Mary's loss is the single largest contributing factor. Very interesting selections. Pac 12 with only 4 teams in...


Well fudge cycle...


----------



## soccer661

Should be close to how many got in...if counting right...
ACC - 10
SEC - 9
Big 12- 6
Big 10 - 6
PAC 12 - 5


----------



## outside!

soccer661 said:


> Crap bummer --sad for Pepperdine...
> Pac 12 got 5 in--- Wash St, UCLA, USC, Arizona and Stanford
> East Coast bias perhaps...??


There is ALWAYS and east coast bias in all things soccer.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

UCLA gets tough draw in San Jose State.  Very capable of an upset and unfair.  Should have sent an east coast team to west.

Texas a and m gets north tx.  Also crap.  

Santa Clara gets a favorable bracket


----------



## turftoe

east coast bias 

Happens in football with rankings and also heisman voting 

Happens in basketball too with march madness tournament 

Most establishment sports media and NCAA people seem to be in the east 

Sad for the Waves and Colorado


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Colorado has no non conference signature wins and a near .500 record in conference.

Maybe that’s why they were left out.  Good season.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Yes st mary’s loss  likely big red flag to the committee when it came down to comparing last teams in.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> Yes st mary’s loss  likely big red flag to the committee when it came down to comparing last teams in.


I don’t think it was a “red flag”. It was more like losing to a shitty team killed our RPI (and WCC title chances)...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> We'll be drinking buddies for life. Ricky and I are cut from the same cloth.


Well then, you are fine by me.


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> I don’t think it was a “red flag”. It was more like losing to a shitty team killed our RPI (and WCC title chances)...


I am still a bit stunned by that loss.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Its been fun, you people.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> UCLA gets tough draw in San Jose State.  Very capable of an upset and unfair.  Should have sent an east coast team to west.
> 
> Texas a and m gets north tx.  Also crap.
> 
> Santa Clara gets a favorable bracket


San Jose State got signed up for a beat down.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Pepperdine, Colorado and Arizona State got hosed.  The PAC 12 getting 5 teams in is a joke. 3 of the College Cup teams will be from the conference.  This BS is so terrible that I am now going to be cheering for $C...


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> This BS is so terrible that I am now going to be cheering for $C...


I hear it's cold in hell lately.

I know players there, so I will be cheering for them also.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I hear it's cold in hell lately.
> 
> I know players there, so I will be cheering for them also.


Blizzard conditions.  I’m not going to tell my player because I have conditioned her to gag when she hears that combination of letters in a row.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Oregon State fires their head coach.  That is a damn tough job.  Anyone taking it better get a 5 year deal because it isn’t a rebuild/remodel job it is a complete tear down all the way to the foundation.


----------



## Mystery Train

MakeAPlay said:


> San Jose State got signed up for a beat down.


Yeah, my reaction to that draw wasn't that UCLA got the shaft, but rather San Jose.  Congratulations, you won your conference!  Here's a swift kick in the ass for you.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Colorado only have themselves to blame but they still got shafted. At the end of the day their non conference schedule and loss to Utah did them in.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Mystery Train said:


> Yeah, my reaction to that draw wasn't that UCLA got the shaft, but rather San Jose.  Congratulations, you won your conference!  Here's a swift kick in the ass for you.


San Jose played Santa Clara tough and will be a  tougher  out than Howard, Lipscomb or any other east coast wanna be.  

Careful make,  soccer is a funny sport.  You can out shoot  SJSU 30 to 2 and lose .  Ask Pepperdine how that happens.

Not surprised with OSU coach.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Mystery Train said:


> Yeah, my reaction to that draw wasn't that UCLA got the shaft, but rather San Jose.  Congratulations, you won your conference!  Here's a swift kick in the ass for you.


Agreed.  SJSU going on the road to play a Minnesota would have been better


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> San Jose played Santa Clara tough and will be a  tougher  out than Howard, Lipscomb or any other east coast wanna be.
> 
> Careful make,  soccer is a funny sport.  You can out shoot  SJSU 30 to 2 and lose .  Ask Pepperdine how that happens.
> 
> Not surprised with OSU coach.


The good news is I won’t play one second in the game so what I feel really doesn’t matter.  I can tell you where the team’s mentality is and they believe that they are going to win it all.  Unfortunately that means that San Jose State is going to be bugs on a windshield.  The team loves their draw.  They want to get another shot at the Cardinal.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> San Jose played Santa Clara tough and will be a  tougher  out than Howard, Lipscomb or any other east coast wanna be.
> 
> Careful make,  soccer is a funny sport.  You can out shoot  SJSU 30 to 2 and lose .  Ask Pepperdine how that happens.
> 
> Not surprised with OSU coach.


We already got our surprise this season when we lost to Wazzu after outshooting them 19-6.  It was a great lesson that they haven’t forgotten.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Good luck to the rest of you.
Im going to bow out of the conversation since my kid is timed out.
I'll be pulling for all the kids Ive watched grow up on the pitch.


----------



## Kicknit22

Man! Bummed for Pepperdine.  They had been playing great when most would say, it matters most.  So much for the saying, “it’s not how you start, it’s how you finish”  -  That really sucks.  East coast bias is outrageous!


----------



## Swoosh

#2 USC a four seed, they're the ones that got screwed.  Long Beach State in the first round (and vice versa).  Reminds me of when Fullerton met USC in 2015, Fullerton was 25 and had to travel to USC.

San Jose State is 154   
Seattle is 128
Long Beach State is 37

NCAA does a great job saving money!  That's about it for women's soccer!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good luck to the rest of you.
> Im going to bow out of the conversation since my kid is timed out.
> I'll be pulling for all the kids Ive watched grow up on the pitch.


Thank you for sharing your (and your DD’s) experiences.


----------



## mo fields

Power in the East,   Butler left out ????? ?????


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> #2 USC a four seed, they're the ones that got screwed.  Long Beach State in the first round (and vice versa).  Reminds me of when Fullerton met USC in 2015, Fullerton was 25 and had to travel to USC.
> 
> San Jose State is 154
> Seattle is 128
> Long Beach State is 37
> 
> NCAA does a great job saving money!  That's about it for women's soccer!


I agree $C got screwed.  Now they get to take care of Stanford’s little Florida State problem and meet the Bruins for a replay of Friday night.  I would LOVE for them to meet in Cary in a few weeks.  They could give the selection committee the finger by just putting their collective heads down and just grinding.  They got the easy bracket last year this year they are going to have to earn it.  They definitely are capable and I hope that they pull it off.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Wazzu is going to beat Georgetown.  It would be absolutely hilarious if 4 PAC 12 teams made the College Cup.  If they play defense and counter instead of trying to play soccer they can win that weak a$$ group.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Arizona has to like their draw too.  They are fully capable of winning the Texas A&M Regional.


----------



## turftoe

MakeAPlay said:


> Wazzu is going to beat Georgetown.  It would be absolutely hilarious if 4 PAC 12 teams made the College Cup.  If they play defense and counter instead of trying to play soccer they can win that weak a$$ group.


Interesting call on Washington State. Would have to agree with that as a possibility. Weaver, a forward with Pace like Mace can, and does, catch the best off balance and punish. And yes, if they stick to their strengths they will be dangerous and a very tough team to take out.


----------



## GoWest

Lion Eyes said:


> I hope Chris is correct.....
> 
> 
> *NCAA – Chris’ Final 2018 NCAA Tournament Field of Sixty-Four Projection*
> Leave a reply
> 
> 
> Note: I have NOT calculated seeds yet. That will be coming with the mock bracket.
> 
> America East – Albany*
> AAC – Memphis*, South Florida
> Atlantic 10 – Saint Louis*
> ACC – Florida State*, North Carolina, Duke, Virginia, NC State, Boston College, Clemson, Virginia Tech, Wake Forest, Louisville
> A-Sun – Lipscomb*
> Big 12 – West Virginia*, Baylor, Texas, TCU, Kansas, Texas Tech
> Big East – Georgetown*, Butler
> Big Sky – Montana*
> Big South – Radford*
> Big Ten – Minnesota*, Penn State, Rutgers, Illinois
> Big West – Long Beach State*
> CAA – Hofstra*
> C-USA – North Texas*
> Horizon – Milwaukee*
> Ivy – Princeton*
> MAAC – Monmouth*
> MAC – Bowling Green*
> MVC – Loyola (Ill.)*
> Mountain West – San Jose State*
> NEC – Central Connecticut State*
> OVC – Murray State*
> Pac-12 – Stanford*, USC, UCLA, Arizona, Washington State
> Patriot – Boston University*
> SEC – LSU*, Tennessee, Texas A&M, Mississippi State, South Carolina, Vanderbilt, Arkansas, Auburn, Ole Miss
> SoCon – UNC Greensboro*
> Southland – Abilene Christian*
> SWAC – Howard*
> Summit – Denver*
> Sun Belt – Little Rock*
> WCC – BYU*, Santa Clara, Pepperdine
> WAC – Seattle*
> 
> Last IN – Pepperdine, Louisville, Butler, Wake Forest, Virginia Tech
> Last OUT – Wisconsin, Northwestern, Ohio State, Colorado
> 
> This entry was posted in Uncategorized on November 4, 2018 by Chris Henderson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NCAA – Chris’ Final 2018 Mock NCAA Tournament Bracket*
> Leave a reply
> 
> 
> Well, I did my best. Seeding looks to be volatile this year, with some weird first round matchups likely thanks to a glut of ACC and SEC teams.
> 
> In College Cup for these brackets, Stanford Quadrant winner would play Georgetown Quadrant winner, with Florida State Quadrant winner playing North Carolina Quadrant winner.
> 
> _Stanford Quadrant_
> 
> *Palo Alto Regional*
> 
> [1] Stanford vs Seattle
> NC State vs Mississippi State
> [4] Penn State vs Albany
> Washington State vs Montana
> 
> *Los Angeles Regional*
> 
> [2] USC vs Pepperdine
> Auburn vs Wake Forest
> [3] Texas vs Denver
> Arizona vs BYU
> 
> *Westwood Regional*
> 
> [2] UCLA vs Long Beach State
> Arkansas vs Texas Tech
> [3] Santa Clara vs San Jose State
> South Carolina vs Clemson
> 
> http://www.allwhitekit.com/


P5's seem to come in pretty much on target.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good luck to the rest of you.
> Im going to bow out of the conversation since my kid is timed out.
> I'll be pulling for all the kids Ive watched grow up on the pitch.


Oh don’t think I won’t be watching out for her in the draft or even better yet the Euro leagues this summer!  Good luck to Her;  she’s a wonderful young woman!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Agree with you make.  UCLA already had their surprise.  San Jose won’t sneak up on them.  

When I look at Pepperdine they played a good non-conference schedule but didn’t win any big games.  It’s almost like the committed


MakeAPlay said:


> The good news is I won’t play one second in the game so what I feel really doesn’t matter.  I can tell you where the team’s mentality is and they believe that they are going to win it all.  Unfortunately that means that San Jose State is going to be bugs on a windshield.  The team loves their draw.  They want to get another shot at the Cardinal.


I think they would have loved to play Howard or Boston University.  UCLA will win but it will take better than an average effort to do so.   Let's get past UNC before we start talking rematch.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> Oregon State fires their head coach.  That is a damn tough job.  Anyone taking it better get a 5 year deal because it isn’t a rebuild/remodel job it is a complete tear down all the way to the foundation.


Tough conference.  Only way schools like Oregon State and Oregon will every get in to the mix will be if they get 24 scholarships.  The academics at UCLA, USC, CAL, Stanford and UW are that good to draw the best players.  Not sure what happened to CAL this year however.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> When I look at Pepperdine they played a good non-conference schedule but didn’t win any big games.  It’s almost like the committed


Pepp got off to a slow start due to injuries and a lot of  expirementing with the starting lineup. Several freshmen were thrown into the fire immediately and there is a big learning curve going from club to D1 collegiate soccer. The good news is a lot of underclassmen got some serious playing time this past year.

The defense was really solid and just got better every game. When we won, it was usually a shut out. The constant shuffling on offense made it difficult for any group of players to develop solid chemistry and communication. Things started to solidify later in the season but unfortunately, it came a bit too late.

Like last year, we are losing some stellar players on defense and in the middle but our freshman class has some real super stars that I think will fill the void nicely. Barring serious injuries, I am calling our shot now and predicting that we will rebound nicely and win the WCC next year. It won’t be easy but I like our chances.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> Agree with you make.  UCLA already had their surprise.  San Jose won’t sneak up on them.
> 
> When I look at Pepperdine they played a good non-conference schedule but didn’t win any big games.  It’s almost like the committed
> 
> 
> I think they would have loved to play Howard or Boston University.  UCLA will win but it will take better than an average effort to do so.   Let's get past UNC before we start talking rematch.


UNC won’t be there.  The problem with peaking early is the postseason.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Wazzu is going to beat Georgetown.  It would be absolutely hilarious if 4 PAC 12 teams made the College Cup.  If they play defense and counter instead of trying to play soccer they can win that weak a$$ group.


I wish they would.  The ultimate thumbing of the nose to the selection committee.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I gotta admit I like this...

https://pac-12.com/article/2018/11/06/pac-12-announces-womens-soccer-players-week


----------



## sirfootyalot

MakeAPlay said:


> I gotta admit I like this...
> 
> https://pac-12.com/article/2018/11/06/pac-12-announces-womens-soccer-players-week


Who do you think will make the all conference teams from UCLA?


----------



## MakeAPlay

sirfootyalot said:


> Who do you think will make the all conference teams from UCLA?


A lot of players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

sirfootyalot said:


> Who do you think will make the all conference teams from UCLA?


Who do you think will make it?  You seem to know more about the team than I do.


----------



## sirfootyalot

MakeAPlay said:


> Who do you think will make it?  You seem to know more about the team than I do.


I do not. I was just pointing out what I felt about the back line from what I saw. UCLA is an excellent team of course, but unless Mace plays in the back, I still think there are issues there. 
Are Mace and Fleming eligible  considering they missed majority of the season? They’d be in the first team along with Sanchez probably. Villacorta and Rodriguez sisters should be next in line with 2nd or 3rd team


----------



## MakeAPlay

sirfootyalot said:


> I do not. I was just pointing out what I felt about the back line from what I saw. UCLA is an excellent team of course, but unless Mace plays in the back, I still think there are issues there.
> Are Mace and Fleming eligible  considering they missed majority of the season? They’d be in the first team along with Sanchez probably. Villacorta and Rodriguez sisters should be next in line with 2nd or 3rd team


It’s clear that you are a troll who just changed accounts and you obviously don’t know shit about the team and obviously have barely watched. 

When your kid gets on a similar team then we can discuss this but up until then you clearly don’t know what you are talking about.

Is this the pedophile’s new account?


----------



## MakeAPlay

sirfootyalot said:


> I do not. I was just pointing out what I felt about the back line from what I saw. UCLA is an excellent team of course, but unless Mace plays in the back, I still think there are issues there.
> Are Mace and Fleming eligible  considering they missed majority of the season? They’d be in the first team along with Sanchez probably. Villacorta and Rodriguez sisters should be next in line with 2nd or 3rd team


I’m done feeding you troll.  Go back into your ice cream truck and try to pick up little kids.


----------



## sirfootyalot

MakeAPlay said:


> It’s clear that you are a troll who just changed accounts and you obviously don’t know shit about the team and obviously have barely watched.
> 
> When your kid gets on a similar team then we can discuss this but up until then you clearly don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Is this the pedophile’s new account?


I don’t understand the outrage. I think they are a great team that could win it all. As I’ve stated, I don’t claim to know more than what I’ve seen. 
Call me whatever you’d like if I’m that far off, but you should change your tone though if I am not.


----------



## MakeAPlay

sirfootyalot said:


> I don’t understand the outrage. I think they are a great team that could win it all. As I’ve stated, I don’t claim to know more than what I’ve seen.
> Call me whatever you’d like if I’m that far off, but you should change your tone though if I am not.


No more food from me troll.  You don’t know what you are talking about and you may change screennames but your ignorance is obvious.  TTFN douchebag.


----------



## abfool

MakeAPlay said:


> TTFN douchebag.


 So says the guy who battered a grandmother


----------



## MakeAPlay

abfool said:


> So says the guy who battered a grandmother


Ha you should do better research.  Hey come to the game on Friday and introduce yourself coward.  Or continue to be a bitch.  You aren’t fooling anyone and you clearly have a small dick, an unhappy wife and a lot of time on your hands.  Be a man and PM me your number.  Or you can continue to be a bitch.  I know what you will choose to do.


----------



## MakeAPlay

abfool said:


> So says the guy who battered a grandmother


Bitch said what?


----------



## MakeAPlay

@sirfootyalot @abfool you are such a pu$$y.  Be a frickin man.  Talk shit to my face or continue to be a spineless jellyfish.  What are you afraid of?


----------



## soccer661

Interesting...

http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/25187185/2018-ncaa-women-soccer-bracket-shows-no-mercy-north-carolina-tar-heels-florida-state-seminoles?addata=espn:ncaa:index


----------



## sirfootyalot

MakeAPlay said:


> @sirfootyalot @abfool you are such a pu$$y.  Be a frickin man.  Talk shit to my face or continue to be a spineless jellyfish.  What are you afraid of?


I’m just simply stating my opinion. You’re calling me names only because you don’t agree with me. What if I’m more or less right then? Pac-12 coaches don’t know what they are talking about and they are trolls? Feel free to attack me if I’m wrong, but I made my point with UCLA’s defending after the USC game and you said the game was one sided. If you really thought that game was one sided and didn’t think that UCLA was fortunate to only give up 2 goals then you really don’t know what you’re talking about.


----------



## GoWest

Taking a guess at the Sweet 16:

#2 West Virginia v Penn State
#4 USC v #1 Florida State
#2 UCLA v #3 Santa Clara
#4 Texas v #1 North Carolina
#1 Stanford v Memphis
#3 Texas A&M v #2 Tennessee
#1 Georgetown v Mississippi State
#2 Baylor v #3 Virginia


----------



## Swoosh

All Pac-12 Teams 

https://pac-12.com/article/2018/11/07/pac-12-announces-womens-soccer-all-conference-honors


----------



## Kicknit22

Swoosh said:


> All Pac-12 Teams
> 
> https://pac-12.com/article/2018/11/07/pac-12-announces-womens-soccer-all-conference-honors


SORRY!!  Voters screwed up by leaving McCULLOUGH off any of these teams. Should be 1st team, IMO.  HALEY MACE making it,  is kind of a joke, as well as Fleming.  Maybe 3rd team for them, MAYBE.


----------



## push_up

Kicknit22 said:


> SORRY!!  Voters screwed up by leaving McCULLOUGH off any of these teams. Should be 1st team, IMO.  HALEY MACE making it,  is kind of a joke, as well as Fleming.  Maybe 3rd team for them, MAYBE.


No, the voters know a choker when they see one.  She did not make it because she did not earn it.  Just because you have 2 or 3 good games a season does not make you an all conference player.  The voters got it right!  Some players play small when it matters.  Sorry, McCrapola.


----------



## surfrider

Hope this forum doesn’t die out now that Pepp is done.  Unfortunately I have no horse either but I’d like to see success from our Socal girls.  Plenty to root for.    Let’s go


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Hope all of your Pepperdine kids are ok.


----------



## socalkdg

How can I watch the UCLA game this Friday?   I looked at Sling and it didn't show any Pac 12 games at all.   Live stream the only way?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> It happens.  I have also heard of players getting only book money to start and then earning a scholarship increase.  Lots of different roads to Rome.  The only constant is hard work and support.


Looks like there is a link on the UCLA site for a live stream through Pac-12 network


----------



## LBSoccer

is there no video feed for the usc game?


----------



## surfrider

The USC Website shows that game will be broadcast on the pac12 network


----------



## 3thatplay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hope all of your Pepperdine kids are ok.


I hear they are.  A very popular place for Pepp kids.


----------



## outside!

LBSoccer said:


> is there no video feed for the usc game?


We subscribed to Hulu for one month to watch PAC 12 games. It worked well, but only on one device at a time.


----------



## LBSoccer

surfrider said:


> The USC Website shows that game will be broadcast on the pac12 network


Thanks, I'll look for it. I had checked their website and didn't see a link earlier.


----------



## sirfootyalot

MakeAPlay said:


> It’s clear that you are a troll who just changed accounts and you obviously don’t know shit about the team and obviously have barely watched.
> 
> When your kid gets on a similar team then we can discuss this but up until then you clearly don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> Is this the pedophile’s new account?


I missed Sheehan. I didn’t think she made enough impact in their game compared to players around her but certainly nothing wrong with her being there, along with other excellent players from UCLA that didn’t make the list. I don’t claim to know better than you or anyone, but hopefully you can see how biased your opinions are, or maybe you’ll just say how stupid Pac-12 coaches are


----------



## Abdul

push_up said:


> No, the voters know a choker when they see one.  She did not make it because she did not earn it.  Just because you have 2 or 3 good games a season does not make you an all conference player.  The voters got it right!  Some players play small when it matters.  Sorry, McCrapola.


Maybe because she took a knee all season...Coaches remember those things.


----------



## push_up

Abdul said:


> Maybe because she took a knee all season...Coaches remember those things.


We are both right.  Free speech is not free from consequences.


----------



## Justafan

Abdul said:


> Maybe because she took a knee all season...Coaches remember those things.


She took a knee to take a “stand” for something she believes in, and risking accolades at a minimum.  NFL players who take a knee are putting their livelihoods on the line.  

If you had the balls that they do, you would have protested the protesters and not watched her (or her team) or the NFL.  But you guys are just a bunch of pushys.  I dare you not to watch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> She took a knee to take a “stand” for something she believes in, and risking accolades at a minimum.  NFL players who take a knee are putting their livelihoods on the line.
> 
> If you had the balls that they do, you would have protested the protesters and not watched her (or her team) or the NFL.  But you guys are just a bunch of pushys.  I dare you not to watch.


I don't agree with anyone kneeling and quit the NFL, but why should anyone not watch any game because of the actions of one player?


----------



## Justafan

D deaaaaqqAAqQeqAqwid


Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't agree with anyone kneeling and quit the NFL, but why should anyone not watch any game because of the actions of one player?


Because if you are so repulsed at the players for doing it and the teams and leagues for allowing it, then take a stand against all of them and don’t watch.  That is the antidote against those who take a knee and those that condone it.  

The problem here is, you don’t have the stones to do it because you really, really do want to watch and your just making up a weak excuse (if it’s only one, I can watch the rest) to justify your continued watching.  

Take a stand big boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> D deaaaaqqAAqQeqAqwid
> 
> 
> Because if you are so repulsed at the players for doing it and the teams and leagues for allowing it, then take a stand against all of them and don’t watch.  That is the antidote against those who take a knee and those that condone it.
> 
> The problem here is, you don’t have the stones to do it because you really, really do want to watch and your just making up a weak excuse (if it’s only one, I can watch the rest) to justify your continued watching.
> 
> Take a stand big boy.


I don't watch the NFL at all and take my kid to watch college soccer whenever I can, never have witnessed anyone kneeling. If my kid saw someone kneeling on the field she would definitely notice and ask me about it.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

How is the air quality with the fires up near LA? any worry for games tonight/this weekend?


----------



## push_up

Justafan said:


> The problem here is, you don’t have the stones to do it because you really, really do want to watch and your just making up a weak excuse (if it’s only one, I can watch the rest) to justify your continued watching.
> 
> Take a stand big boy.


Your argument is indicative of an intelligence quotient at or about a 6th grade level.  Other than to belittle you, it is not worthy of response.  Funny to see the MAP homer chime in though.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

Soooo I ask a question about air quality, and @push_up rates it dumb? Ok.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Keeper_Mom said:


> Soooo I ask a question about air quality, and @push_up rates it dumb? Ok.


That’s because he thinks anything on this thread is dumb. You are now on his list. And he will troll all other threads and mark your posts dumb. In fact if there is a positive exchange of posts with posters he dislikes it will be rated dumb.
He is a coward and posts nothing worth saying and contributes nada.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Keeper_Mom said:


> Soooo I ask a question about air quality, and @push_up rates it dumb? Ok.


That's the only one he identifies with and can spell.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the only one he identifies with and can spell.


How long will it take him to mark these posts dumb? I say, 3 to 1 it will take no more than an hour...


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> How long will it take him to mark these posts dumb? I say, 3 to 1 it will take no more than an hour...


Lost my own bet. Push-up pops on me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hope all of your Pepperdine kids are ok.


A-OK, and evacuated to Santa Monica.
Thanks to all of you people for your concern.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> Lost my own bet. Push-up pops on me.


She is just messing with you now.


----------



## Fact

Keeper_Mom said:


> How is the air quality with the fires up near LA? any worry for games tonight/this weekend?


I am up in NorCal and the smoke from the Camp Fire (170 miles north) has cleared the streets.  Not good to play in.  I have not followed the playoffs due to crazy work schedule but if Santa Clara or Stanford are playing at home I feel for them.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

Fact said:


> I am up in NorCal and the smoke from the Camp Fire (170 miles north) has cleared the streets.  Not good to play in.  I have not followed the playoffs due to crazy work schedule but if Santa Clara or Stanford are playing at home I feel for them.


I know when we have had fires down here in San Diego it destroys the air quality all over the county


----------



## push_up

Keeper_Mom said:


> I know when we have had fires down here in San Diego it destroys the air quality all over the county


Only someone from California would be so egocentric to think and say such a thing.  You think people in Maine are negatively impacted by your stupid smoke? You need to stick to the thread where you whine that your daughter is being tackled too hard.  This is not the princess thread.


----------



## turftoe

Strong tournament flag-planting by USC and UCLA.

USC 6-0 over LongBeachState
UCLA 5-0 over SanJoseState


----------



## Keeper_Mom

push_up said:


> Only someone from California would be so egocentric to think and say such a thing.  You think people in Maine are negatively impacted by your stupid smoke? You need to stick to the thread where you whine that your daughter is being tackled too hard.  This is not the princess thread.


Whoa. What are you even spewing about right now? I think you got your panties in a bunch and are confusing me with someone else.


----------



## turftoe

BYU goes down to TCU 2-1.

Washington State up 1-0 halftime

Stanford up 1-0 halftime

Hofstra takes down Boston College 4-1. Not a typo.


----------



## turftoe

Wake Forest beats Ohio State 1-0, OT

Texas A&M beats North Texas 1-0 in double OT

WSU wins 5-1

Stanford 3-0

Duke over Rutgers 1-0


----------



## Kicker4Life

push_up said:


> Only someone from California would be so egocentric to think and say such a thing.  You think people in Maine are negatively impacted by your stupid smoke? You need to stick to the thread where you whine that your daughter is being tackled too hard.  This is not the princess thread.


Except this is the “SoCal Soccer Forum” and there are a lot of fires in SoCal. So really, it isn’t egocentric to bring this up when it does affect many of those on this “SoCal” soccer forum.

Have a good night cause many are not!


----------



## Kicknit22

Keeper_Mom said:


> Whoa. What are you even spewing about right now? I think you got your panties in a bunch and are confusing me with someone else.


No, he’s just a dipshit who doesn’t know the difference between the spelling of Country and County.  Or, just a quick triggered Moron who reads too fast, and thinks too slow.  Take your pick.


----------



## GoWest

Geesh, not a good start for my Sweet 16:

#2 West Virginia v Penn State
#4 USC v #1 Florida State
#2 UCLA v #3 Santa Clara
#4 Texas (L R1) v #1 North Carolina
#1 Stanford v Memphis (L R1)
#3 Texas A&M v #2 Tennessee
#1 Georgetown v Mississippi State (L R1)
#2 Baylor v #3 Virginia


----------



## LASTMAN14

push_up said:


> Only someone from California would be so egocentric to think and say such a thing.  You think people in Maine are negatively impacted by your stupid smoke? You need to stick to the thread where you whine that your daughter is being tackled too hard.  This is not the princess thread.


Your an idiot. They asked out of a true concern about the air quality in that area and then shared what it was like for them. No, your the egocentric and your not from Cali, and so bitter. Your in fact the princess. You can not handle anyone having a cordial conversation.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is just messing with you now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> Your an idiot. They asked out of a true concern about the air quality in that area and then shared what it was like for them. No, your the egocentric and your not from Cali, and so bitter. Your in fact the princess. You can not handle anyone having a cordial conversation.


Not only is he an idiot, he is a wrong idiot in more ways than one,
*Smoke reaches Michigan...*


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not only is he an idiot, he is a wrong idiot in more ways than one,
> *Smoke reaches Michigan...*


Remarkable that smoke is able to travel that far. It’s reach has surpassed push-ups mentality.


----------



## LASTMAN14

GoWest said:


> Geesh, not a good start for my Sweet 16:
> 
> #2 West Virginia v Penn State
> #4 USC v #1 Florida State
> #2 UCLA v #3 Santa Clara
> #4 Texas (L R1) v #1 North Carolina
> #1 Stanford v Memphis (L R1)
> #3 Texas A&M v #2 Tennessee
> #1 Georgetown v Mississippi State (L R1)
> #2 Baylor v #3 Virginia


Looking at the brackets I’m interested in the Vandy vs Baylor and Wazzu vs Georgetown matchups.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> Looking at the brackets I’m interested in the Vandy vs Baylor and Wazzu vs Georgetown matchups.


This is the weekend for upsets.


----------



## turftoe

Round of 32

(1) Stanford v Mississipi
Wisconsin v Hofstra
(3) Texas A&M v TCU
Arizona v (2) Tennessee 

(1) Georgetown v Washington State *
Lipscomb v (4) Duke
(3) Virginia v Texas Tech
Vanderbilt v (2) Baylor

(2) West Virginia v Wake Forest
Penn State v (3) South Carolina
(4) USC v LSU
South Florida v (1) Florida State

(2) UCLA v Minnesota
NC State v (3) Santa Clara
Virginia Tech v Arkansas
Kansas v (1) North Carolina

*possible upset special. will be very interesting game.

Boston College and Texas are the two (4) seeds that have been eliminated


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is the weekend for upsets.


Wazzu is difficult to play and Vandy has a great style. Agreed they could upset the favorites.


----------



## surfrider

I can easily see Penn State knocking offf South Carolina. Agree Wazu looks solid but that’s a long flight
I think the potential of a 3rd round game between UCLA and Santa Clara is very intriguing
Should be a fun weekend


----------



## LASTMAN14

surfrider said:


> I can easily see Penn State knocking offf South Carolina. Agree Wazu looks solid but that’s a long flight
> I think the potential of a 3rd round game between UCLA and Santa Clara is very intriguing
> Should be a fun weekend


A potential UCLA and Santa Clara meeting is decisive. It’s more like a semi-final. To early to see one of these teams eliminated. I think UCLA wins that battle.


----------



## Win_some

turftoe said:


> BYU goes down to TCU 2-1.
> 
> Washington State up 1-0 halftime
> 
> Stanford up 1-0 halftime
> 
> Hofstra takes down Boston College 4-1. Not a typo.


We were at this one, Hofstra has some speedy youngsters that did BC in. One girl from PA and a couple of internationals, however if they get by next round they line up with Stanford.


----------



## Dos Equis

surfrider said:


> I can easily see Penn State knocking offf South Carolina. Agree Wazu looks solid but that’s a long flight
> I think the potential of a 3rd round game between UCLA and Santa Clara is very intriguing
> Should be a fun weekend


Having watched quite a bit of SEC league games, I think the SEC was very balanced, but lacked the standout teams most power 5 conferences have.  Therefore, I think both South Carolina and Tennessee possible upsets.  The SEC this year is more a state of parity at a very high level, but lacks elite team(s). I would not hazard a guess on the Vandy/Baylor game, as I have not seen enough of Baylor. But that #2 seed seems optimistic.


----------



## gkrent

gkrent said:


> I told you Wake Forest is my dark horse


I just want to remind everyone.....


----------



## Real Deal

For anyone who just watched--do you know why SCU's second goal was called off?


----------



## push_up

Santa Clara FAIL!


----------



## Win_some

So Hofstra gets stunned by Wisconsin, can’t say I’m bothered by this result. 

So that game was moved to field turf? Yet will the Stanford v Ole Miss game be on the grass field? 

If so seems like the Badgers will want the turf again in the next round - lol.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Push-up, please feel free to say something of substance. Until then your a blip that’s nothing more than a pimple on your ass.


----------



## CaliKlines

Real Deal said:


> For anyone who just watched--do you know why SCU's second goal was called off?


Ball went out before the shot.


----------



## turftoe

Stanford v Mississippi was on same turf field in Salinas, games were to be in Palo Alto but got moved due to smoke filled Bay Area 


Sweet 16

UCLA v NC State
Stanford v Wisconsin 
North Carolina v Virginia Tech
USC v Florida State
Virginia v Baylor
Georgetown v Duke
Texas A&M v Tennessee 
Wake Forest v Penn State

8 great games, congrats to the teams that made it


----------



## turftoe

PAC 12 down to their Big 3

Stanford racked with injuries to impact players, will be interesting to see what they can do as heat gets hotter

USC and UCLA are both humming along, looking very powerful.

Lotta ACC teams remain, should be quite a wild Sunday of games!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> Push-up, please feel free to say something of substance. Until then your a blip that’s nothing more than a pimple on your ass.


Her mom must have walked in.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

UCLA  vs. UNC will be a great game.
NC state has 0% to win as long as UCLA protects against kickball.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> UCLA  vs. UNC will be a great game.
> NC state has 0% to win as long as UCLA protects against kickball.


But... if NC State somehow pulls off the upset, @CaliKlines will never let @MakeAPlay hear the end of it. Let the trash talking commence.


----------



## Kicker4Life

What a heart breaker for LP.


----------



## ToonArmy

Are any of these games televised wtf


----------



## LASTMAN14

ToonArmy said:


> Are any of these games televised wtf


Live stream


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> But... if NC State somehow pulls off the upset, @CaliKlines will never let @MakeAPlay hear the end of it. Let the trash talking commence.


I will be watching this game because I know MaP and Cali.
I like both of them, although MaP is a bit of a loose cannon, but hey, I was too.
I would love to hear these two hugged it out after the game.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Hugs are in your future.
Hugs, hugs, hugs.
I can see the embrace, a few tears, and maybe an ass grab.


----------



## Ricky Fandango




----------



## SpeedK1llz

I was kind of hoping for a slightly more competitive game. Thanks NCAA for selecting the 11th place team in the ACC. UCLA may have been given the easiest path to the finals I’ve ever seen.


----------



## turftoe

And then, there were 8

UCLA v North Carolina
Florida State v Penn State
Stanford v Tennessee
Baylor v Georgetown


----------



## turftoe

UCLA still humming along, looking like they're on a mission posting 5 goal tonight v NC State -- should be a great game v Carolina 

Stanford once again relied on a special goal and struggled converting on their numerous chances with easier opportunities given their dominant possession. 

Baylor finds themselves fit going forward 

Georgetown spanked Duke

Florida State ousts USC in PKs

Tennessee looking very good, hanging 3 on Texas A&M

Penn State has a lot of talent and seem to have rounded into form at right time.


----------



## Kicknit22

Kicker4Life said:


> What a heart breaker for LP.


I agree. That chick leaves it all on the field. She’s a stud. It happens to the best of  them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I was kind of hoping for a slightly more competitive game. Thanks NCAA for selecting the 11th place team in the ACC. UCLA may have been given the easiest path to the finals I’ve ever seen.


Of course ANYONE would have done what the Bruins have done.  Honestly this statement is pretty lame.  You thought that the game would be competitive.  It wasn’t and few games are competitive when they are at full strength.  Most teams in the country don’t have the depth of talent and the superior coaching.  No reason to downgrade what this team has accomplished.

You may or may not know that in 2015 UCLA missed the playoffs for the first time.  In 2016 they got a bad 4 seed and had to play West Virginia on a snow covered field that they refused to shovel before the game after saying they would just to neutralize the Bruins advantage and they lost 4-3 on PKs.  This team has gone through tons of adversity and deserve all that they have.

Nobody said that their path was easy when they were 0-2 in conference and in last place.  Please give credit were credit is due and don’t piss in their Cheerios.  Remember they will be losing one player and getting the top recruiting class in the country next season (and they only lose one starter) so Malibu is likely going to be a bloody mess next year.

Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> Of course ANYONE would have done what the Bruins have done.  Honestly this statement is pretty lame.  You thought that the game would be competitive.  It wasn’t and few games are competitive when they are at full strength.  Most teams in the country don’t have the depth of talent and the superior coaching.  No reason to downgrade what this team has accomplished.
> 
> You may or may not know that in 2015 UCLA missed the playoffs for the first time.  In 2016 they got a bad 4 seed and had to play West Virginia on a snow covered field that they refused to shovel before the game after saying they would just to neutralize the Bruins advantage and they lost 4-3 on PKs.  This team has gone through tons of adversity and deserve all that they have.
> 
> Nobody said that their path was easy when they were 0-2 in conference and in last place.  Please give credit were credit is due and don’t piss in their Cheerios.  Remember they will be losing one player and getting the top recruiting class in the country next season (and they only lose one starter) so Malibu is likely going to be a bloody mess next year.
> 
> Good luck to you and your family.


You called it.  They look really good right now. It's unfathomable to think that 2015 team lost to Oregon St. and also got clubbed by Cal 7-0.  Stay healthy, and maybe humble if possible.


----------



## turftoe

4 games. 2 on Friday, 11/23 and 2 on Saturday, 11/24

*1:*  (1) Florida State v (*) Penn State -- Friday, 11/23 11:00am

*2:*  (1) Stanford v (2) Tennessee -- Friday, 11/23 2:00pm

*3:*  (1) Georgetown v (2) Baylor -- Saturday, 11/24 9:00am

*4:*  (1) North Carolina v (2) UCLA -- Saturday, 11/24 2:00pm

_(*) Penn State only unseeded team to make it through._ 

The (2) seed in that bracket, West Virginia, was taken out by Wake Forest. Penn St then sent Wake Forest home.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> You called it.  They look really good right now. It's unfathomable to think that 2015 team lost to Oregon St. and also got clubbed by Cal 7-0.  Stay healthy, and maybe humble if possible.


I’m just getting tired of people $hitting on what this team has accomplished and the special group of young women that they are.  They are probably the best team in the country right now.  They are all extremely hard working and are amazing young women.  The Haterade is getting old.  This team is legit.


----------



## turftoe

Taking a current snapshot of where teams are right now, with players out, players in - but slowed due to injuries, and players at full power, UCLA looks the strongest heading into this weekend.

The Carolina game on paper should be special. A key question to this observer is: Does Carolina have what it takes in the back to deal w Mace, Sanchez and company? And do they have enough in the midfield to slow Fleming and friends from moving that ball into vulnerable areas?

Instead of endless airtime time for pundits, in my opinion, these 4 games should be on the main ESPN channel.


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Taking a current snapshot of where teams are right now, with players out, players in - but slowed due to injuries, and players at full power, UCLA looks the strongest heading into this weekend.
> 
> The Carolina game on paper should be special. A key question to this observer is: Does Carolina have what it takes in the back to deal w Mace, Sanchez and company? And do they have enough in the midfield to slow Fleming and friends from moving that ball into vulnerable areas?
> 
> Instead of endless airtime time for pundits, in my opinion, these 4 games should be on the main ESPN channel.


Every one of the 4 games is going to be good....


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I've watched a number of games on live stream and UCLA looks very good.  With the injuries to Smith and Davidson on Stanford, UCLA wins that game as of today.  I see all the #1 seeds moving on except UNC.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> I’m just getting tired of people $hitting on what this team has accomplished and the special group of young women that they are.  They are probably the best team in the country right now.  They are all extremely hard working and are amazing young women.  The Haterade is getting old.  This team is legit.


Well, can’t say ya didn’t say so...... Especially the real “contenders vs many pretenders” part. MammaJamma- Keepin it real 

Best of luck to all who have kiddos/Socal girls still the race.


----------



## Zerodenero

turftoe said:


> And then, there were 8
> 
> UCLA v North Carolina
> Florida State v Penn State
> Stanford v Tennessee
> Baylor v Georgetown


Ok y’all....it’s about that time. Time where we put liquid to the lips....

Ucla, FL st, Stan & Gt win....with Stanford/Ucla final.

Bottle takers?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> I’m just getting tired of people $hitting on what this team has accomplished and the special group of young women that they are.  They are probably the best team in the country right now.  They are all extremely hard working and are amazing young women.  The Haterade is getting old.  This team is legit.


Exactly where is the “haterade”. I haven’t read a single post in the last month that qualifies. You have some issues when it comes to your kids team. I don’t think anyone on here is questioning their abilities other than you.  Good luck


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Exactly where is the “haterade”. I haven’t read a single post in the last month that qualifies. You have some issues when it comes to your kids team. I don’t think anyone on here is questioning their abilities other than you.  Good luck


Show me where I have questioned UCLA’s abilities?  I know what they are capable of.  As a matter of fact YOU said that $C was definitely going to beat them or have you come down with a sudden case of amnesia like in the old soap operas?  Honestly you should shut up, watch the real contenders play and think about next year.

GO BRUINS!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Ok y’all....it’s about that time. Time where we put liquid to the lips....
> 
> Ucla, FL st, Stan & Gt win....with Stanford/Ucla final.
> 
> Bottle takers?


Brah nobody betting against a man that doesn’t lose.  Good luck to your player with the new situation.  Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> I've watched a number of games on live stream and UCLA looks very good.  With the injuries to Smith and Davidson on Stanford, UCLA wins that game as of today.  I see all the #1 seeds moving on except UNC.


Changes the whole calculus without them.  They had Smith and UCLA was without Fleming and Mace when they last played.  Nuff said....


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Show me where I have questioned UCLA’s abilities?  I know what they are capable of.  As a matter of fact YOU said that $C was definitely going to beat them or have you come down with a sudden case of amnesia like in the old soap operas?  Honestly you should shut up, watch the real contenders play and think about next year.
> 
> GO BRUINS!!


Please show me where I said anything about USC beating UCLA.  The only reason anyone would root against UCLA in this thread is you. You even attack the people who have been on your side


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> Random observation on the eve of the 2018 season:
> 
> Pretty shameful that 5 PAC 12 teams have schedules that are ranked outside of the top 100 (which is hard to do with three top 10 teams automatically on your schedule) but only one team in the top 10 most difficult schedules.
> 
> I get playing Regional opponents but some of the teams on some of these schedules are obvious cupcakes.  Trying to pad your record with anything less than mid major competition just ends up coming back to bite you in so many ways.
> 
> Damn the ACC teams know how to schedule although missing conference opponents is BS.
> 
> This might not be Cal’s year.  I think the real battle in the conference is going to be from 4-9.  Seven teams got NCAA bids with Wazzu going to the Sweet 16 after posting a losing record in conference play.
> 
> I would hate to be Colorado and Utah this season.  The scheduling genies delivering Colorado 3 consecutive games against teams that all will be in the hunt for top two seeds plus games against what will be a hungry Cal team and Utah gets to start off that same last 5 game stretch with Stanford and ending with an $C team that unfortunately will be very good and needing a win before their annual loss to that cool team in the baby blue.
> 
> My picks for the PAC 12 with an * next to teams that I think will be dancing in November.
> 
> 1. UCLA *
> 2. Stanford *
> 3. U$C *
> 4. Arizona *
> 5. Colorado *
> 6. Cal*
> 7. Washington *
> 8. Washington State *
> 9. Utah
> 10.Arizona State
> 11. Oregon
> 12. Oregon State
> 
> A rising tide raises all ships in the conference of champions.  Good health to all this season (even $C)!


Funny.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Non-Conference Win % After Friday:
> 
> .776 - ACC
> 
> .731 - SEC
> 
> .722 - Big Ten
> 
> .674 - Big 12
> 
> .663 - Pac-12
> 
> .537 - AAC
> 
> .533 - Big East & WCC
> 
> Situation's not getting any better for the Pac-12. Wonder if that is going to hurt when the RPI starts to mean something.


How’d that turn out Cali?


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> Your team had a nice win.  I said at the beginning of the season that they were one of the top 5.  Kickball isn’t going to be good enough to win a title this year.  UCLA will be fine and will be full strength for the next 5 games and the last 4 games plus the tournament.  Enjoy it now.  I’m going to enjoy November.


LOL!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I disagree.  The match of the season will happen Sunday when Stanford takes on Santa Clara. UCLA and USC are secondary at this point.  I can’t wait for this one


Interesting take...


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Watched that game late last night. USC put the ball in the back of the net 6 times. UCLA got one in with 2 seconds left on the clock.  I’d have to agree with you


Oops your words sir...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> MAP--going on record here after seeing them live today:  UCLA can't touch USC this year.  I can't wait until November 2nd!


@Swoosh you still believe this crap? @surfrider here is the post that you were referring to.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Quick quiz.  What team left in the final 8 hasn’t given up a goal in the entire tournament.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> @Swoosh you still believe this crap? @surfrider here is the post that you were referring to.


How are those my words?  Are you now claiming I’m Swoosh?
Dude I can’t keep up with your ramblings
Good luck to your kid


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> How are those my words?  Are you now claiming I’m Swoosh?
> Dude I can’t keep up with your ramblings
> Good luck to your kid


No the previous post was your response to Swoosh’s post agreeing with him/her that $C was better than UCLA.  $C is now at home with the non-contenders as is Santa Clara, Colorado, Wazzu and Arizona.


----------



## beachbum

If I did my calculations correct, here are the winning percentages by round and total.  Fun facts to argue what the best conference is.  I'm a PAC 12 homer and think they got screwed with only 5 teams, ACC also very impressive especially in the 2nd round.
Round 1
Pac 12 - 100%
ACC - 70%
SEC - 78%
Big 10 - 50%
Big 12 - 83%

Round 2
Pac 12 - 60%
ACC - 100%
SEC - 29%
Big 10 - 67%
Big 12 - 20%

Round 3 
Pac 12 - 67%
ACC - 29%
SEC - 50%
Big 10 - 50%
Big 12 - 100%

Total
Pac 12 - 10 wins vs 3 losses = 77%  2 left
ACC - 16 wins vs 8 losses = 67%  2 left
SEC - 10 wins vs 8 losses = 56%  1 left
Big 10 - 6 wins vs 5 losses = 55%  1 left
Big 12 - 8 wins vs 5 losses = 62%  1 left


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Of course ANYONE would have done what the Bruins have done.  Honestly this statement is pretty lame.  You thought that the game would be competitive.  It wasn’t and few games are competitive when they are at full strength.  Most teams in the country don’t have the depth of talent and the superior coaching.  No reason to downgrade what this team has accomplished.
> 
> You may or may not know that in 2015 UCLA missed the playoffs for the first time.  In 2016 they got a bad 4 seed and had to play West Virginia on a snow covered field that they refused to shovel before the game after saying they would just to neutralize the Bruins advantage and they lost 4-3 on PKs.  This team has gone through tons of adversity and deserve all that they have.
> 
> Nobody said that their path was easy when they were 0-2 in conference and in last place.  Please give credit were credit is due and don’t piss in their Cheerios.  Remember they will be losing one player and getting the top recruiting class in the country next season (and they only lose one starter) so Malibu is likely going to be a bloody mess next year.
> 
> Good luck to you and your family.


Sorry you took this the wrong way. I didn’t say it _would_ be competitive. I said I was _hoping_. As in, I didn’t want to see a blow out. Isn’t that what we all want to see?

As for UCLA’s bracket in the tournament, you can’t deny the facts. They got an easy draw. At no point did I knock the players, coaches or anybody else. The scores against each opponent prove my point and the fact UCLA hasn’t given up a goal (as you have pointed out) proves my point as well. UCLA is firing on all cylinders right now and are at full health insofar as I can tell. Stanford is in bad shape so the Ship is there for the taking.

As you know, I am a closet fan and rooting for your player and #17 so I’m not sure where you took my comments as a knock on UCLA. I’m also bitter that the NCAA has an east coast bias and shafted Pepperdine and other west coast teams. I think USC got shafted in the seeding. I think it’s a total joke that the ACC practically got their entire conference in.

Good luck and health to you and your player. I genuinely hope you guys win.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> @Swoosh you still believe this crap? @surfrider here is the post that you were referring to.


MAP--Scoreboard goes to you.  

You can't deny that the end result was sort of an accident though.  USC dominates first half only scoring once, misses a go ahead PK, and gets scored on 6 seconds after going up 2-1.  Kudos to UCLA for their resilience. 

If USC closes that game like they should have, they would have switched seeds with UCLA.  Just sayin'.........

In the end, scoreboard to UCLA and MAP.


----------



## socalkdg

Where can I watch UCLA vs North Carolina?   Map will you be at the game?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Sorry you took this the wrong way. I didn’t say it _would_ be competitive. I said I was _hoping_. As in, I didn’t want to see a blow out. Isn’t that what we all want to see?
> 
> As for UCLA’s bracket in the tournament, you can’t deny the facts. They got an easy draw. At no point did I knock the players, coaches or anybody else. The scores against each opponent prove my point and the fact UCLA hasn’t given up a goal (as you have pointed out) proves my point as well. UCLA is firing on all cylinders right now and are at full health insofar as I can tell. Stanford is in bad shape so the Ship is there for the taking.
> 
> As you know, I am a closet fan and rooting for your player and #17 so I’m not sure where you took my comments as a knock on UCLA. I’m also bitter that the NCAA has an east coast bias and shafted Pepperdine and other west coast teams. I think USC got shafted in the seeding. I think it’s a total joke that the ACC practically got their entire conference in.
> 
> Good luck and health to you and your player. I genuinely hope you guys win.


Speed taking  the high road, you are one cool dude.
Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## push_up

We all have Thanksgiving traditions.  Some of us thank God, pray for our friends and family, and recall the blessings we have received during the past year.  These are all good and worthy.

On the other hand, I see MAP's family kneeling around the dinner table, wearing PIG socks, praising Collin, and bemoaning the perceived racism and injustice that was cast in their direction the past year.

Whatever your tradition, have a great Thanksgiving and give thanks.


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> Changes the whole calculus without them.  They had Smith and UCLA was without Fleming and Mace when they last played.  Nuff said....


I’m out of the loop, is Mcgrady out for the year? JH is a good replacement, but championships are won in the back. I think that’s a huge loss. If FSU gets by PSU they have a great chance of making it to the final. Predicting a 2-1 UCLA win over FSU in the final. Tennessee is gonna give Stanford all they can handle this weekend.


----------



## turftoe

socalkdg said:


> Where can I watch UCLA vs North Carolina?   Map will you be at the game?


Looks like an ESPN app or ESPN3 situation -- if you go to UCLA schedule there is a link. Hit that at game time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> MAP--Scoreboard goes to you.
> 
> You can't deny that the end result was sort of an accident though.  USC dominates first half only scoring once, misses a go ahead PK, and gets scored on 6 seconds after going up 2-1.  Kudos to UCLA for their resilience.
> 
> If USC closes that game like they should have, they would have switched seeds with UCLA.  Just sayin'.........
> 
> In the end, scoreboard to UCLA and MAP.


Spin it how you will it still works out to UCLA winning 3 straight in the series and still dancing and the Trojans getting started on next season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Sorry you took this the wrong way. I didn’t say it _would_ be competitive. I said I was _hoping_. As in, I didn’t want to see a blow out. Isn’t that what we all want to see?
> 
> As for UCLA’s bracket in the tournament, you can’t deny the facts. They got an easy draw. At no point did I knock the players, coaches or anybody else. The scores against each opponent prove my point and the fact UCLA hasn’t given up a goal (as you have pointed out) proves my point as well. UCLA is firing on all cylinders right now and are at full health insofar as I can tell. Stanford is in bad shape so the Ship is there for the taking.
> 
> As you know, I am a closet fan and rooting for your player and #17 so I’m not sure where you took my comments as a knock on UCLA. I’m also bitter that the NCAA has an east coast bias and shafted Pepperdine and other west coast teams. I think USC got shafted in the seeding. I think it’s a total joke that the ACC practically got their entire conference in.
> 
> Good luck and health to you and your player. I genuinely hope you guys win.


Maybe we have different perspectives on the brackets because from my view the Georgetown bracket looks like a cakewalk.  The only teams that I consider when rating a bracket is how many teams in the bracket can win the whole tournament.  There were only six in my opinion and 3 are in one bracket and 2 in the other.

At no point did I say you weren’t pulling for the team.  Just flip the situation placing your player on the team and someone else making the comments.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> Where can I watch UCLA vs North Carolina?   Map will you be at the game?


The game will be on ESPN 3 or the WatchESPN app as was mentioned.  I will not be there for this game but I will be there next week if things go well.


----------



## sirfootyalot

goldentoe said:


> I’m out of the loop, is Mcgrady out for the year? JH is a good replacement, but championships are won in the back. I think that’s a huge loss. If FSU gets by PSU they have a great chance of making it to the final. Predicting a 2-1 UCLA win over FSU in the final. Tennessee is gonna give Stanford all they can handle this weekend.


Don’t know the extent of it, but they are hurting. Missing 4 starters or so with two kids we all know, and both McGrady and Haley been out the last 5-6 games. 
Either way, those two and few others that’s been out won’t be at full strengths any time soon. I’d say it’s UCLA and FSU’s to lose at the moment.


----------



## turftoe

Florida State 1
Penn State 0

FSU dominant 2nd half performance, getting the goal and denying Penn State much of any meaningful possession


----------



## surfrider

Stanford 2-0 over Tennessee 
All Stanford. Tenn was awarded a pk only to have the shot telegraphed to the keeper who said thanks for letting me know exactly where you were going
Macario on the ball is better than anyone in the ncaa and probably better than 90 percent of the nwsl


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Spin it how you will it still works out to UCLA winning 3 straight in the series and still dancing and the Trojans getting started on next season.


With two nattys to your one.  Good luck vs. UNC.


----------



## GoWest

surfrider said:


> Baylor is a bunch of hacks. USC would probably like another shot but ......


I'm just wondering if you noticed......all in good fun


----------



## turftoe

georgetown handling Baylor 2-0 so far early 2nd half


----------



## ToonArmy

UCLA match televised or live stream again?


----------



## Keeper_Mom

ToonArmy said:


> UCLA match televised or live stream again?


Espn3


----------



## SpeedK1llz

turftoe said:


> georgetown handling Baylor 2-0 so far early 2nd half


Shocking that Baylor got this far in the tourney. They looked terrible against G-Town.


----------



## surfrider

UCLA has something on this ref.  2 handballs and a reckless tackle from behind in the box in the first 30 minutes


----------



## SpeedK1llz

surfrider said:


> UCLA has something on this ref.  2 handballs and a reckless tackle from behind in the box in the first 30 minutes


I always wonder how the refs are supposed to call these slide tackles. The offensive player was clearly going in 1v1 vs. the keeper. #5 came in from behind with a slide tackle and cleared the ball first, then made contact with the offensive player second. According to the rules, is that a clean tackle or is the defender not allowed to make any contact? I’m asking because I’ve seen this play a thousand times it it would appear that there isn’t a foul if the defender makes contact with the ball first.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

SpeedK1llz said:


> I always wonder how the refs are supposed to call these slide tackles. The offensive player was clearly going in 1v1 vs. the keeper. #5 came in from behind with a slide tackle and cleared the ball first, then made contact with the offensive player second. According to the rules, is that a clean tackle or is the defender not allowed to make any contact? I’m asking because I’ve seen this play a thousand times it it would appear that there isn’t a foul if the defender makes contact with the ball first.


I agree. It looks aggressive because she’s coming from behind, but it was all on the ball first.


----------



## surfrider

So it’s ok to break a kids legs as long as you get ball first?  If it was from the side maybe but the player was clearly beat and made a desperate tackle denying obvious goal scoring opportunity


----------



## SpeedK1llz

UCLA goalkeeping, always an adventure!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

surfrider said:


> So it’s ok to break a kids legs as long as you get ball first?  If it was from the side maybe but the player was clearly beat and made a desperate tackle denying obvious goal scoring opportunity


Not saying that, which is why I asked what the rule is.


----------



## CaliKlines

surfrider said:


> UCLA has something on this ref.  2 handballs and a reckless tackle from behind in the box in the first 30 minutes


West Coast bias.


----------



## 3thatplay

Canadian Scenic View, I wonder what the charge is...


----------



## 3thatplay

I was rooting for Lauren since she came in for the kicks.


----------



## 3thatplay

I guess the committee got it right with all #1 seeds moving on


----------



## Kicknit22

3thatplay said:


> I guess the committee got it right with all #1 seeds moving on


I wonder how often this happens?


----------



## turftoe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Shocking that Baylor got this far in the tourney. They looked terrible against G-Town.


Agreed. One would presume USC would've given Georgetown a better match as a 2 seed in that bracket. 

Doesn't matter now of course, just tossing it out there.


----------



## turftoe

Congrats to the final 4

Stanford v Florida State
UNC v Georgetown


----------



## Ricky Fandango

3thatplay said:


> I guess the committee got it right with all #1 seeds moving on


It was a great game.
The  superior athleticism of NC matched against the better soccer players of UCLA.
I think the man made climate change may have helped had it been ten years ago when it was called global warming.
The new moniker is too cold, and doesn't lend itself to flash and soccer IQ.
It's more inclined to stifle creativity, and jump on the race horse's back.

I know I enjoyed the match, though. Both teams left everything on the field, and both are superb examples of what they bring respectively.
Im starting to miss this college game already.
Congrats to NC, and to UCLA.
Both teams were great.


----------



## push_up

Choker.  Three years in a row.  All the coaches know.  Just isolate her 1 v 1 and it will happen. 

Happy to see the kneelers lose.  Maybe it is time to play the beautiful game absent the political statements.  Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Justafan

SpeedK1llz said:


> UCLA goalkeeping, always an adventure!


Absolutely horrible all game.  Second goal stemmed from her failure to catch the ball.  I’ve been meaning to go on the goalkeeper forum to ruffle some feathers, but those “clean sheet” and “goals against allowed” stats are absolutely meaningless, especially for keepers on top teams because they are rarely meaningfully challenged.  

Shoot, I still don’t know how good Hope Solo is or was, I saw her make like 3 saves in 10 years.  And don’t get me started on the dives for balls 10 yards wide of the post or the dive for a ball 2 feet to either side.  But, but, but that’s how they train them!  Exactly, trainers are a bunch of idiots who never played other sports, especially baseball.


----------



## Justafan

push_up said:


> Choker.  Three years in a row.  All the coaches know.  Just isolate her 1 v 1 and it will happen.
> 
> Happy to see the kneelers lose.  Maybe it is time to play the beautiful game absent the political statements.  Karma is a bitch.


Dumb ass, there’s kneelers on at least 2 of the remaining teams.


----------



## Justafan

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think the man made climate change may have helped had it been ten years ago when it was called global warming.


Have you divested your portfolio of all clean energy stocks, because it’s all a hoax remember?  You know I’ll make it simple for you, we’ll simply put your name on a list of “hoax” believers and you’ll just be last on the list to get any help from 1st responders, national disaster assistance, etc.


----------



## 3thatplay

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a great game.
> The  superior athleticism of NC matched against the better soccer players of UCLA.
> I think the man made climate change may have helped had it been ten years ago when it was called global warming.
> The new moniker is too cold, and doesn't lend itself to flash and soccer IQ.
> It's more inclined to stifle creativity, and jump on the race horse's back.
> 
> I know I enjoyed the match, though. Both teams left everything on the field, and both are superb examples of what they bring respectively.
> Im starting to miss this college game already.
> Congrats to NC, and to UCLA.
> Both teams were great.


You think the global use of carbon had a negative impact on this game for UCLA???    The field was in awesome shape with the weather they have experienced this week, especially compared to the Georgetown field.  Field conditions had a minimal impact on the game.  I think Super Hot or Super muddy is an impact, but somewhat cold is not.  I bet UCLA is not whining about the field conditions.

Agreee!!  Fun game to watch as both teams had good games and played well enough to win.  I hate kicks from the mark and wish they would just keep playing until someone wins.


----------



## Abdul

MakeAPlay said:


> Quick quiz.  What team left in the final 8 hasn’t given up a goal in the entire tournament.


Funny!


----------



## gefelchnik

3thatplay said:


> You think the global use of carbon had a negative impact on this game for UCLA???    The field was in awesome shape with the weather they have experienced this week, especially compared to the Georgetown field.  Field conditions had a minimal impact on the game.  I think Super Hot or Super muddy is an impact, but somewhat cold is not.  I bet UCLA is not whining about the field conditions.
> 
> Agreee!!  Fun game to watch as both teams had good games and played well enough to win.  I hate kicks from the mark and wish they would just keep playing until someone wins.


Pks suck...but I remember this game from 1985....it went 167 minutes until UCLA won the men’s final against American.  Maybe after this they changed the rule for college soccer.


----------



## abfool

MakeAPlay said:


> Quick quiz.  What team left in the final 8 hasn’t given up a goal in the entire tournament.


Quick quiz, how many goals did UCLA surrender against the College Cup teams?
9 goals - 4 against FSU, 3 against Stanford, 2 against North Carolina.

scoring 15-0 against playoff patsies is one thing, surrendering 9 goals against 3 College Cup teams is another.  This is the reason why UCLA is not College Cup material.

Reality hurts


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> Have you divested your portfolio of all clean energy stocks, because it’s all a hoax remember?  You know I’ll make it simple for you, we’ll simply put your name on a list of “hoax” believers and you’ll just be last on the list to get any help from 1st responders, national disaster assistance, etc.


First responders don't believe this junk science either.


----------



## timmyh

MAP racking up the airline refunds on canceled tickets for "guaranteed trips" he told us he would be taking. First the France ticket and now this one?
Gonna make for a nice little vacation somewhere for the whole family.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

3thatplay said:


> You think the global use of carbon had a negative impact on this game for UCLA???    The field was in awesome shape with the weather they have experienced this week, especially compared to the Georgetown field.  Field conditions had a minimal impact on the game.  I think Super Hot or Super muddy is an impact, but somewhat cold is not.  I bet UCLA is not whining about the field conditions.


Sarcasm


----------



## Ricky Fandango

3thatplay said:


> You think the global use of carbon had a negative impact on this game for UCLA???    The field was in awesome shape with the weather they have experienced this week, especially compared to the Georgetown field.  Field conditions had a minimal impact on the game.  I think Super Hot or Super muddy is an impact, but somewhat cold is not.  I bet UCLA is not whining about the field conditions.
> 
> Agreee!!  Fun game to watch as both teams had good games and played well enough to win.  I hate kicks from the mark and wish they would just keep playing until someone wins.


I thought it looked cold, thats all.
You people have no sense of humor.

I thought it was a great game, and the conditions, (cold and shivery) favored the athleticism over the superior skill.
UCLA played with tremendous determination to come back from two down in the second half, and had some shining moments in the second half where their talent was on full display.
It was really fun to watch.
NC has to be one of the most athletic teams top to bottom that I have seen. To make a very athletic team like UCLA look a step slow was very impressive to me.
I mean just straight up race horses.

Im really gonna miss this.
Even the parts where I have to explain to you people what is supposed to be funny, but ends up being unfunny because its not funny explaining how something was funny but isnt now.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> $C is now at home with the non-contenders as is Santa Clara, Colorado, Wazzu and Arizona.


Now the Choker (along with the rest of the UCLA kneelers) is at home with the non-contenders as is Santa Clara, Colorado, Wazzu and Arizona.


----------



## Justafan

Sheriff Joe said:


> First responders don't believe this junk science either.


No worries, I’ll put your name on the list too.


----------



## Justafan

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought it looked cold, thats all.
> You people have no sense of humor.
> 
> I thought it was a great game, and the conditions, (cold and shivery) favored the athleticism over the superior skill.
> UCLA played with tremendous determination to come back from two down in the second half, and had some shining moments in the second half where their talent was on full display.
> It was really fun to watch.
> NC has to be one of the most athletic teams top to bottom that I have seen. To make a very athletic team like UCLA look a step slow was very impressive to me.
> I mean just straight up race horses.
> 
> Im really gonna miss this.
> Even the parts where I have to explain to you people what is supposed to be funny, but ends up being unfunny because its not funny explaining how something was funny but isnt now.


Nah, I don’t think so. It wasn’t funny and it was certainly a little dig, not huge, but definitely a little dig.  Are you guys still slobbering all over each other in the”off-topic” forum?  It’s a different world up here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Justafan said:


> Nah, I don’t think so. It wasn’t funny and it was certainly a little dig, not huge, but definitely a little dig.  Are you guys still slobbering all over each other in the”off-topic” forum?  It’s a different world up here.


I am a first responder you idiot.
Just made it through another "Brown Friday" no thanks to dumbasses stuffing potato skins down the drain on Thank$giving.


----------



## Justafan

Ricky Fandango said:


> I am a first responder you idiot.
> Just made it through another "Brown Friday" no thanks to dumbasses stuffing potato skins down the drain on Thank$giving.


You dish it but you can’t take it.  You’re out of your depths here at the surface.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Justafan said:


> You dish it but you can’t take it.  You’re out of your depths here at the surface.


smh...
Goodnight, Johnboy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Ok y’all....it’s about that time. Time where we put liquid to the lips....
> 
> Ucla, FL st, Stan & Gt win....with Stanford/Ucla final.
> 
> Bottle takers?


I got a bottle on North Carolina getting into the final.
I see Stanford and NC.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got a bottle on North Carolina getting into the final.
> I see Stanford and NC.


While I’m a big fan of the Hoyas.....like last year, this is where their ride ends. So.....because you were so impressed by Nof-carolina, let’s call it NC/Stan final - I’ve got Stan winning the natty....bottle of Macallan 10 or 12 will do

Lmk if we a go, and your libation of choice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought it looked cold, thats all.
> You people have no sense of humor.
> 
> I thought it was a great game, and the conditions, (cold and shivery) favored the athleticism over the superior skill.
> UCLA played with tremendous determination to come back from two down in the second half, and had some shining moments in the second half where their talent was on full display.
> It was really fun to watch.
> NC has to be one of the most athletic teams top to bottom that I have seen. To make a very athletic team like UCLA look a step slow was very impressive to me.
> I mean just straight up race horses.
> 
> Im really gonna miss this.
> Even the parts where I have to explain to you people what is supposed to be funny, but ends up being unfunny because its not funny explaining how something was funny but isnt now.


You people. LOL
After all it is snowflake season.


----------



## Soccer43

No matter what, losing in PK's after a tough match and double overtime is rough.  They should definitely be proud of themselves as it was a hard fought battle.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> While I’m a big fan of the Hoyas.....like last year, this is where their ride ends. So.....because you were so impressed by Nof-carolina, let’s call it NC/Stan final - I’ve got Stan winning the natty....bottle of Macallan 10 or 12 will do
> 
> Lmk if we a go, and your libation of choice.


Im not going against Stanford, but if Florida State gets by Stanford, we may have to revisit a gentlemen's wager for the final.. Mac12

I was really pulling for an all Cali final.

I think UCLA was just too late getting into the game, and the 2-0 hole they dug was just too much on the road, although they almost pulled it off.


----------



## Glen

Great game last night.  MAP's kid hit a great ball to set up the second goal for UCLA.  She consistently delivers an excellent ball off her right foot all over the field. 

I know people will think I 'm crazy since she scored two goals, but I thought Mace looked liked the weakest field player.  She looked atrocious anywhere outside the box.  It shocked me.


----------



## Fact

Justafan said:


> You dish it but you can’t take it.  You’re out of your depths here at the surface.


Oh come on . . . Ricky and his prior accounts have been one of the main reasons I have hung around here so long. Gonna miss the guy.  He needs to follow a niece or nephew or adopt one.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Haters gonna hate a BruWins will be in Cary in December.  Can you seriously say the same.


What happened MAP? I think you should start predicting for next year.  Ha ha.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Fact said:


> Oh come on . . . Ricky and his prior accounts have been one of the main reasons I have hung around here so long. Gonna miss the guy.  He needs to follow a niece or nephew or adopt one.


Ricky ain’t goin nowhere. If necessary, I’ll start a Fandango thread...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Glen said:


> Great game last night.  MAP's kid hit a great ball to set up the second goal for UCLA.  She consistently delivers an excellent ball off her right foot all over the field.
> 
> I know people will think I 'm crazy since she scored two goals, but I thought Mace looked liked the weakest field player.  She looked atrocious anywhere outside the box.  It shocked me.


I agree she looked out of sorts on defense which was indeed odd as I believe that is her original position pre-college. Once she got moved up front in the second half, she appeared to be more comfortable and was able to attack at will.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Good luck to your Cardinal and see you in Cary.


No Cary for you.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Pool party day for my favorite team.  Working on team chemistry the key to success.


Did you encourage the team to kneel?  Needed another pool party?


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Contenders vs Pretenders.  I will take UCLA and Stanford against the field.....


Lol.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> It does go by fast.  They have incredible team chemistry.  They are willing to fight for each other.  This year is going to be another fun one. I’m hoping that it ends just a tiny bit differently.  Good luck to you and your player.


It ended worse.


----------



## push_up

SpeedK1llz said:


> I agree she looked out of sorts on defense which was indeed odd as I believe that is her original position pre-college. Once she got moved up front in the second half, she appeared to be more comfortable and was able to attack at will.


Big game choker.


----------



## sirfootyalot

UCLA was a better team, but UNC deserved the game overall I thought. Playing at home was huge for UNC. Too bad UCLA or USC couldn’t trade a spot with Baylor


----------



## abfool

UCLA keeper looked very shaky against UNC.  Just like against Stanford in the championship game, gave up a ridiculous goal.  If she gets starts, does that mean that the other keepers in that team are just as or even more atrpcious?


----------



## Justafan

SpeedK1llz said:


> I agree she looked out of sorts on defense which was indeed odd as I believe that is her original position pre-college. Once she got moved up front in the second half, she appeared to be more comfortable and was able to attack at will.


Touch and technical skill are below average for a big time program but her combo of strength and speed are elite.


----------



## socalkdg

Mace looked good on defense for US team at concacaf when she got the start.   Maybe off a bit for bruins on D but can still be great.  Duel threat and she will be a top 5 pick in NWSL draft.


----------



## socalkdg

The real question is why switch keepers for penalty kicks.


----------



## gkrent

socalkdg said:


> The real question is why switch keepers for penalty kicks.


Maybe in practice the other keeper has shown to be better at penalties.


----------



## push_up

Justafan said:


> Touch and technical skill are below average for a big time program but her combo of strength and speed are elite.


Which makes her an average soccer player with college entrance likely based on UCLA's quota system.


----------



## surfrider

push_up said:


> Which makes her an average soccer player with college entrance likely based on UCLA's quota system.


You do know they are talking about Mace right
Kids gonna probably be the #1 pick in the NWSL draft


----------



## sirfootyalot

socalkdg said:


> Mace looked good on defense for US team at concacaf when she got the start.   Maybe off a bit for bruins on D but can still be great.  Duel threat and she will be a top 5 pick in NWSL draft.


That’s funny. Who didn’t look good in that game for US? She didn’t have to do anything defensively or was in under no pressure offensively. 
She’s an amazing athlete with strength and mentality. Technically or tactically not all that great. Perfect college player because most players in college can’t deal with someone like her. She could, or maybe should be a top pick in the NWSL draft, but that doesn’t mean she is going to be a great national team player. She will be solid in the NWSL as most teams don’t play much soccer, but I personally don’t think she will be a regular with the national team.


----------



## push_up

surfrider said:


> You do know they are talking about Mace right


Minus the quota it applies to both.


----------



## Dos Equis

push_up said:


> Minus the quota it applies to both.


I am beginning to think (or maybe hope) MAP and Pushup are two sides of one bipolar couple.

By the way, Prop 206, passed in 1996, prohibits any type of discrimination (including preferential treatment) based on race, sex, or ethnicity in admission to CA state schools.  So leave the race based garbage at home, you are stinking up the place.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Dos Equis said:


> I am beginning to think (or maybe hope) MAP and Pushup are two sides of one bipolar couple.
> 
> By the way, Prop 206, passed in 1996, prohibits any type of discrimination (including preferential treatment) based on race, sex, or ethnicity in admission to CA state schools.  So leave the race based garbage at home, you are stinking up the place.


So was 187.
Do you know we live in the lawless state of Ca?
Sanctuary state, so please excuse me if I don't believe in "laws."
You people are too funny.


----------



## Dos Equis

Sheriff Joe said:


> So was 187.
> Do you know we live in the lawless state of Ca?
> Sanctuary state, so please excuse me if I don't believe in "laws."
> You people are too funny.


Federal Courts (and judges) issued the injunction prohibiting the implementation of prop 187. While we can always vote our legislators out for not fighting harder for the law, or even move to a state more aligned with our politics, an imperial judiciary is not similarly accountable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Dos Equis said:


> Federal Courts (and judges) issued the injunction prohibiting the implementation of prop 187. While we can always vote our legislators out for not fighting harder for the law, or even move to a state more aligned with our politics, an imperial judiciary is not similarly accountable.


Well said.
Who would enforce 206?


----------



## Mystery Train

*The poorest way to face life is to face it with a sneer. There are many men who feel a kind of twisted pride in cynicism; there are many who confine themselves to criticism of the way others do what they themselves dare not even attempt. There is no more unhealthy being, no man less worthy of respect, than he who holds an attitude of sneering disbelief toward all that is great and lofty, whether in achievement or in that noble effort which, even if it fails, comes to second achievement. A cynical habit of thought and speech, a readiness to criticise work which the critic himself never tries to perform, an intellectual aloofness which will not accept contact with life's realities - all these are marks, not as the possessor would fain to think, of superiority but of weakness. They mark the men unfit to bear their part painfully in the stern strife of living, who seek, in the affection of contempt for the achievements of others, to hide from others and from themselves in their own weakness.*

All these awesome critiques from you professional spectators and multiple personality psychopaths on these young female student athletes reminds me of an old school "Ted" talk from long ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Mystery Train said:


> *The poorest way to face life is to face it with a sneer. There are many men who feel a kind of twisted pride in cynicism; there are many who confine themselves to criticism of the way others do what they themselves dare not even attempt. There is no more unhealthy being, no man less worthy of respect, than he who holds an attitude of sneering disbelief toward all that is great and lofty, whether in achievement or in that noble effort which, even if it fails, comes to second achievement. A cynical habit of thought and speech, a readiness to criticise work which the critic himself never tries to perform, an intellectual aloofness which will not accept contact with life's realities - all these are marks, not as the possessor would fain to think, of superiority but of weakness. They mark the men unfit to bear their part painfully in the stern strife of living, who seek, in the affection of contempt for the achievements of others, to hide from others and from themselves in their own weakness.*
> 
> All these awesome critiques from you professional spectators and multiple personality psychopaths on these young female student athletes reminds me of an old school "Ted" talk from long ago.


Hey, any prospects for your stud?


----------



## Mystery Train

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, any prospects for your stud?


She's gotten mild to strong interest from some really good programs (mostly west coast) but we're still pretty early in the process with all of them.  My beard is going gray with the stress.  If everything works out, I'll be contributing to this thread more frequently in a couple years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Mystery Train said:


> She's gotten mild to strong interest from some really good programs (mostly west coast) but we're still pretty early in the process with all of them.  My beard is going gray with the stress.  If everything works out, I'll be contributing to this thread more frequently in a couple years.


I am sure you will, she's a beast.
Good Luck.


----------



## GoWest

sirfootyalot said:


> UCLA was a better team, but UNC deserved the game overall I thought. Playing at home was huge for UNC. Too bad UCLA or USC couldn’t trade a spot with Baylor


Say what you want about Baylor or even all the rest that will not be playing in the College Cup but don't sleep on Georgetown. They have the horses to win it all.


----------



## turftoe

GoWest said:


> Say what you want about Baylor or even all the rest that will not be playing in the College Cup but don't sleep on Georgetown. They have the horses to win it all.


Good point. And Caruso, the 5th year transfer from Stanford, has been doing what she did for Stanford- making big impact. 

It seems at this point it's anybody's to win. 

Florida State and North Carolina obviously are dynamic and have found ways to get it done and while Stanford is still missing big time players (i.e., Smith, Haley, Davidson), the players they do have are getting it done, their back line has been steady and strong, and their system of play hasn't let them down yet.

Looking forward to Friday and watching how it all shakes out.


----------



## gkrent

GoWest said:


> Say what you want about Baylor or even all the rest that will not be playing in the College Cup but don't sleep on Georgetown. They have the horses to win it all.


Especially that Super Senior they picked up from Stanford.....


----------



## push_up

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well said.
> Who would enforce 206?


Not a single person with any political power in CA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> Not a single person with any political power in CA.


We are screwed and have been for years.


----------



## Justafan

push_up said:


> On the other hand, I see MAP's family kneeling around the dinner table, wearing PIG socks, praising Collin, and bemoaning the perceived racism and injustice that was cast in their direction the past year.


They take a knee for all victims of police brutality, regardless of color.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?fr=yfp-t-s&p=daniel+shaver+video#id=9&vid=9497854f223eca4b1e89f0dc141ac169&action=view


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> They take a knee for all victims of police brutality, regardless of color.
> 
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?fr=yfp-t-s&p=daniel+shaver+video#id=9&vid=9497854f223eca4b1e89f0dc141ac169&action=view


That's fine, it's just the time and place that I have issues with.


----------



## LASTMAN14

push_up said:


> Not a single person with any political power in CA.


Your not even from Cali.


----------



## Zerodenero

turftoe said:


> Good point. And Caruso, the 5th year transfer from Stanford, has been doing what she did for Stanford- making big impact.


True. As a matter of fact, this year my kiddos 1st college game, 1st start, 1st assignment was to mark ms Caruso. And as a proud pop, i think she did her job (for 44min).....then Caruso did her thing, broke loose, and score 3straight (lol - dang, welcome to college ball dd)  




GoWest said:


> Say what you want about Baylor or even all the rest that will not be playing in the College Cup but don't sleep on Georgetown. They have the horses to win it all.


Totally agree not to sleep on Georgetown....great program, great coach (straight shooting, good dude) and a fantastic academic institution......But there ain’t no-way in hell they’re going to beat NC. They simply don’t have the platoons of talent that NC or any other finalist do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Zerodenero said:


> True. As a matter of fact, this year my kiddos 1st college game, 1st start, 1st assignment was to mark ms Caruso. And as a proud pop, i think she did her job (for 44min).....then Caruso did her thing, broke loose, and score 3straight (lol - dang, welcome to college ball dd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree not to sleep on Georgetown....great program, great coach (straight shooting, good dude) and a fantastic academic institution......But there ain’t no-way in hell they’re going to beat NC. They simply don’t have the platoons of talent that NC or any other finalist do.


Can you fricken believe this season is almost over?


----------



## surfrider

For many of us it’s been over for a while but I’m still psyched to watch the final four


----------



## Sheriff Joe

surfrider said:


> For many of us it’s been over for a while but I’m still psyched to watch the final four


I was very impressed by SC and their composure on the ball against UCLA.


----------



## surfrider

College Cup starts today!
Who ya got?
I’m calling a Stanford/Georgetown final


----------



## LASTMAN14

surfrider said:


> College Cup starts today!
> Who ya got?
> I’m calling a Stanford/Georgetown final


I like and hope for those selections as well.


----------



## Zerodenero

surfrider said:


> College Cup starts today!
> Who ya got?
> I’m calling a Stanford/Georgetown final


I’ve got a bottle (keep it under 100) that says your wrong on GT making it past NC.

?


----------



## turftoe

Just a thought -- Ask a friend or two to set their DVR for ESPN-U today -- or better yet, email a bunch of folks you know--  as it would be nice to see these games get good ratings numbers for the suits at the networks.

every viewer helps grow the game.

Thank you


----------



## turftoe

Just a thought --Ask a friend or two to set their DVR for ESPN-U today -- or better yet, email a bunch of folks you know--  as it would be nice to see these games get good ratings numbers for the suits at the networks. 

every viewer helps grow the game.

Thank you


----------



## turftoe

Sorry for the triple duplicate post -- iPhone glitch!!


----------



## CaliKlines

All ACC final...UNC v FSU. UNC wins on Sunday. Makes sense because ESPN-U is going away next year to become the ACC Network...might as well start now.


----------



## CaliKlines

UNC and G’town going to OT. Tar Heels blew a tremendous opportunity with 5:30 left. Couldn’t convert a PK on a newly substituted keeper.


----------



## CaliKlines

UNC takes it 1-0. Great build up of passes to get the winner. Lots of opportunities for the Heels in OT. Very entertaining match.


----------



## SocalPapa

Great run by the UNC outside back, but why did the Georgetown center defender turn her body *completely* away from her at the end!  https://twitter.com/NCAASoccer/status/1068663732559986688  That's going to haunt that poor woman for the rest of her life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

CaliKlines said:


> UNC and G’town going to OT. Tar Heels blew a tremendous opportunity with 5:30 left. Couldn’t convert a PK on a newly substituted keeper.





Zerodenero said:


> While I’m a big fan of the Hoyas.....like last year, this is where their ride ends. So.....because you were so impressed by Nof-carolina, let’s call it NC/Stan final - I’ve got Stan winning the natty....bottle of Macallan 10 or 12 will do
> 
> Lmk if we a go, and your libation of choice.


I got FSU.
Lets do this.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got FSU.
> Lets do this.


Tho I think fsu-shu is gonna ginzu NC.....maybe my weekly bingo luck will carry on.

You’re on my friend


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Tho I think fsu-shu is gonna ginzu NC.....maybe my weekly bingo luck will carry on.
> 
> You’re on my friend


You are a giver.
I know, because I am as well.

Let the giving begin.


----------



## surfrider

FSU completely shuts down Stanford.  I only recall one semi legit shot from Stanford. Macario neutralized


----------



## Ricky Fandango

CaliKlines said:


> All ACC final...UNC v FSU. UNC wins on Sunday. Makes sense because ESPN-U is going away next year to become the ACC Network...might as well start now.


You are the man of the match.
Nice call, amigo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> FSU completely shuts down Stanford.  I only recall one semi legit shot from Stanford. Macario neutralized


FSU kept her off the ball.
When she did touch the ball she was dangerous as always, but she just didnt see much of the ball tonight.
FSU really looked great.


----------



## Kicknit22

Precision passing, patient attack, stellar defense. Nice recipe for FSU.


----------



## turftoe

agreed 

FSU completely took Stanford out of their game. 

will be interesting final v North Carolina.


----------



## Kicker4Life

So...does that somewhat validate U$C taking them to PK’s?


----------



## Swoosh

Kicker4Life said:


> So...does that somewhat validate U$C taking them to PK’s?


No.  USC didn't beat anybody this year.  Their best win was Washington State 29 in RPI. All bark no real bite, I hate to say it.


----------



## surfrider

To me that was a masters class in coaching by Krikorian with Radcliffe liking like a bug eyed high school coach


----------



## turftoe

I think most on here agree that USC was a bit under seeded 

I think most would also agree that USC v North Carolina would've been a good game as well tonight, had they been in Baylor's slot and then beat Georgetown.

However, USC had their chances against Stanford and UCLA in conference and fell short. 

Much like Stanford fell short tonight. 

I think FSU has 3 wins against the best 3 that the Pac-12 had to offer this year, which were a pretty impressive best 3. 

Congrats to Florida State.

Now, soccer being soccer, would ya be surprised if North Carolina blow em off the field


----------



## surfrider

Florida State only beat 2 Pac12 teams and Drew Twice but deserve the respect. They also lost to Miami....Miami!!! But they are damn good. Which team will show up?


----------



## CaliKlines

turftoe said:


> Congrats to Florida State.
> 
> Now, soccer being soccer, would ya be surprised if North Carolina blow em off the field


Yes, I would be surprised by that result. Both previous meetings this year were 1 goal margins. I think AD has the stronger coaching pedigree over MK, and UNC is a tough out this late in the tourney. This could be UNC’s 23rd national title, but it could also very easily go the other way as well. Either way, it will be very entertaining to watch these two heavyweights  go at it.


----------



## push_up

Is that douche MAP still licking his/her wounds?  I thought he/she would come out and play by now.  I guess you all will have to agree the PAC-12 is not best conference in women's college soccer.  Take off those rose-colored glasses you Cali homer's and enjoy the ACC final.


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> I like and hope for those selections as well.


Push-up. . All you get is a dumb button.


----------



## Kicknit22

push_up said:


> Is that douche MAP still licking his/her wounds?  I thought he/she would come out and play by now.  I guess you all will have to agree the PAC-12 is not best conference in women's college soccer.  Take off those rose-colored glasses you Cali homer's and enjoy the ACC final.


It’s hilarious how he’s living rent free inside your dome. You have such an obvious preoccupation.  
https://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=Awr47UlKaQNcFAUAd7nBGOd_;_ylu=X3oDMTByNWU4cGh1BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=get+a+life+clip+from+pitch+perfect&back=https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=get+a+life+clip+from+pitch+perfect&ei=UTF-8&_tsrc=yfp-hrtab&fp=1&fr=yfp-hrtab&turl=http://ts2.mm.bing.net/th?id=OVP.n7yjapFq98Y347-JCVAiVQEsDh&pid=15.1&w=144&h=77&c=7&rurl=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xa-QbyuLi8&tit=Pitch+Perfect+-+Get+a+Life&l=4&vid=431d7254b059d88a61d0cfce269c2729&sigr=11b46bh60&sigb=132m2ei36&sigt=10qja8di6&sigi=12j1ag86h


----------



## Kicker4Life

Like you and anything DA.....


----------



## Kicknit22

Kicker4Life said:


> Like you and anything DA.....


Haha, touché!  Yep, with my DD in her second season of it, you’re right.  Besides, I have only stated that there are many things I don’t like about it.


----------



## CaliKlines

Congratulations to the Florida State Seminoles-Women’s Soccer 2018 National Champions!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

CaliKlines said:


> Congratulations to the Florida State Seminoles-Women’s Soccer 2018 National Champions!!


I think the best team won.
FSU plays a far more attractive style of soccer, imho. 
To be honest, the semi between GT and NC was hard to watch. Just had the ball bouncing everywhere with players right on top of each other, and the winning goal just right up the gut.
I do give credit to NC for being extremely good at what they do athletically. Their forwards pressure the ball relentlessly, and they have outstanding outside backs that are very fast and technical.
FSU had a hard time with the pressure at first but played the ball around in the back enough to tire NC out just enough to open it up for one goal.
Great game with contrasting styles, and a huge win for the National Champs FSU.


----------



## CaliKlines

I agree Ricky. Seminoles play a much more pleasing style of futbol, but there is a lot of tenacity coached into those Tar Heels. I got to watch my kid play against both of these teams this year and it was interesting to hear her take on both teams afterwards. She holds a lot of respect for the National Champions, and she was blown away by the pace and athleticism of UNC. Both teams have some horses to fill in for their respective graduates, so 2019 is going to be another fun year.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think the best team won.
> FSU plays a far more attractive style of soccer, imho.
> To be honest, the semi between GT and NC was hard to watch. Just had the ball bouncing everywhere with players right on top of each other, and the winning goal just right up the gut.
> I do give credit to NC for being extremely good at what they do athletically. Their forwards pressure the ball relentlessly, and they have outstanding outside backs that are very fast and technical.
> FSU had a hard time with the pressure at first but played the ball around in the back enough to tire NC out just enough to open it up for one goal.
> Great game with contrasting styles, and a huge win for the National Champs FSU.


Bottleservice it is.

PM me your libation of choice

I’ll hand deliver it to ya before His Birthday

And remember....


----------



## surfrider

Second game in a row the mids and Defense of FSU Dominated. Good on them. Well deserved


----------



## GoWest

CaliKlines said:


> Congratulations to the Florida State Seminoles-Women’s Soccer 2018 National Champions!!


ACC really is deep in talent and teams but I think the real difference is coaching. The ability to bring players together, teach them to set the team and program objectives as the primary focus and then keep that focus throughout a long season is paramount. Congrats to the ACC for getting through with two teams and winning the national championship.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Bottleservice it is.
> 
> PM me your libation of choice
> 
> I’ll hand deliver it to ya before His Birthday
> 
> And remember....
> 
> View attachment 3517









This is a good one in the price range.
PM me when you're in my hood. I'll buy lunch.
Merry Christmas, amigo.


jk. Mac-12 will do.


----------



## Multi Sport

CaliKlines said:


> Congratulations to the Florida State Seminoles-Women’s Soccer 2018 National Champions!!


The Noles are quite the womens sports powerhouse these days.  Maybe the womens soccer program will be able to keep their field afterall.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is a good one in the price range.
> PM me when you're in my hood. I'll buy lunch.
> Merry Christmas, amigo.
> 
> 
> jk. Mac-12 will do.


Never had it....but the description sounds top notch - Sarzerac it is 

Pm u next week.


----------



## SocalPapa

GoWest said:


> ACC really is deep in talent and teams but I think the real difference is coaching. The ability to bring players together, teach them to set the team and program objectives as the primary focus and then keep that focus throughout a long season is paramount. Congrats to the ACC for getting through with two teams and winning the national championship.


FSU has a lot to thank North Carolina for this year - not only laying an egg in the final, but also taking out Stanford's co-MVP earlier in the season.


----------



## outside!

Multi Sport said:


> The Noles are quite the womens sports powerhouse these days.  Maybe the womens soccer program will be able to keep their field afterall.


What?


----------



## CaliKlines

Multi Sport said:


> The Noles are quite the womens sports powerhouse these days.  Maybe the womens soccer program will be able to keep their field afterall.


UNC had some field issues this season, but they should be on their new home field on their campus this fall. I didn't know that FSU was having any field concerns. NC State played there three days after Hurricane Michael hit, and it was in really good shape, including the press box and offices.


----------



## Multi Sport

CaliKlines said:


> UNC had some field issues this season, but they should be on their new home field on their campus this fall. I didn't know that FSU was having any field concerns. NC State played there three days after Hurricane Michael hit, and it was in really good shape, including the press box and offices.


They have a great field and location... so good that the football program has taken notice.


----------



## Multi Sport

outside! said:


> What?


Comes down to $$$$. Football or Futbol.


----------



## CaliKlines

Multi Sport said:


> Comes down to $$$$. Football or Futbol.


Maybe in our daughter's daughter's lifetimes, that hierarchy will change.


----------



## PLSAP

Couldn't figure where to drop this question but the most experienced posters keep up on this one. Does anyone have any insight on college rosters with goalkeepers? When we first started the process it seemed like three was mostly where each roster found its limit, but in our situation recently we have noticed coaches who have been open to the DD even though there would already be 3-4 keepers on the roster. I know it comes down to "the best player will play", but I wonder, do coaches try to limit the numbers? How does that situation work?


----------



## soccer661

PLSAP said:


> Couldn't figure where to drop this question but the most experienced posters keep up on this one. Does anyone have any insight on college rosters with goalkeepers? When we first started the process it seemed like three was mostly where each roster found its limit, but in our situation recently we have noticed coaches who have been open to the DD even though there would already be 3-4 keepers on the roster. I know it comes down to "the best player will play", but I wonder, do coaches try to limit the numbers? How does that situation work?


You will find some of this discussed in the Goalkeeper section of the forum....under the tread : Goalkeepers and College Recruiting....
I had wrote this in there a while ago....copied and pasted but added & edited it a bit:

Yes, you will see anywhere from 2-5 goalkeepers on rosters (5 would be a lot though)...but it can/will change year to year (graduating out/5th years/redshirts/walk-ons/injuries/etc) Two years ago my DD's university had 3 keepers, last year was 2 keepers, this year is 4 keepers (one of those is a walk on) next year probably back to 3 keepers...so it changes year to year...and yes, pay attention to that. Also know it is very common-- although not talked about very much/kept quiet-- for freshman goalkeepers to redshirt...especially in a power 5 program and especially if there are older keepers/deep in this position already (who actually also probably redshirted their freshman year as well but not always mentioned in the bio...good question to ask a coach before committing.) 

As you know goalkeepers are such a unique position-- and seem get better & better with GAME experience especially quick decision making (the college game being much faster paced)-- so depending on school/coach & the culture there-- not always sure about the "best player will play" quote...I will say, many times-- if all other things being pretty equal (speed/distribution/shot stopping/etc) the older/more experienced goalkeeper - will play. So yes, sometimes there is a "hierarchy" so to speak.  And usually only one goalkeeper -the whole season -out of the 3 will see the majority of minutes (pending an injury)...it can be mentally tough as a frosh or sophomore, but must be patient & just keep grinding.  Another main reason-- you absolutely must LOVE the school you are at-- with or without the soccer --first and foremost--because when you are not seeing playing time right away--the awesome academics/professors & a great coach & teammates/friends get you thru it.


----------



## PLSAP

soccer661 said:


> You will find some of this discussed in the Goalkeeper section of the forum....under the tread : Goalkeepers and College Recruiting....
> I had wrote this in there a while ago....copied and pasted but added & edited it a bit:
> 
> Yes, you will see anywhere from 2-5 goalkeepers on rosters (5 would be a lot though)...but it can/will change year to year (graduating out/5th years/redshirts/walk-ons/injuries/etc) Two years ago my DD's university had 3 keepers, last year was 2 keepers, this year is 4 keepers (one of those is a walk on) next year probably back to 3 keepers...so it changes year to year...and yes, pay attention to that. Also know it is very common-- although not talked about very much/kept quiet-- for freshman goalkeepers to redshirt...especially in a power 5 program and especially if there are older keepers/deep in this position already (who actually also probably redshirted their freshman year as well but not always mentioned in the bio...good question to ask a coach before committing.)
> 
> As you know goalkeepers are such a unique position-- and seem get better & better with GAME experience especially quick decision making (the college game being much faster paced)-- so depending on school/coach & the culture there-- not always sure about the "best player will play" quote...I will say, many times-- if all other things being pretty equal (speed/distribution/shot stopping/etc) the older/more experienced goalkeeper - will play. So yes, sometimes there is a "hierarchy" so to speak.  And usually only one goalkeeper -the whole season -out of the 3 will see the majority of minutes (pending an injury)...it can be mentally tough as a frosh or sophomore, but must be patient & just keep grinding.  Another main reason-- you absolutely must LOVE the school you are at-- with or without the soccer --first and foremost--because when you are not seeing playing time right away--the awesome academics/professors & a great coach & teammates/friends get you thru it.


Thank you!! Definitely helpful about that second part!


----------



## gkrent

PLSAP said:


> Couldn't figure where to drop this question but the most experienced posters keep up on this one. Does anyone have any insight on college rosters with goalkeepers? When we first started the process it seemed like three was mostly where each roster found its limit, but in our situation recently we have noticed coaches who have been open to the DD even though there would already be 3-4 keepers on the roster. I know it comes down to "the best player will play", but I wonder, do coaches try to limit the numbers? How does that situation work?


Everything that soccer661 said, plus, keep in mind that if you are doing the math by looking at the roster as a HS freshman/sophmore, things can change a lot by the time the GK reports as a freshman, so no matter what you've been sold make sure your player LOVES the staff and school.    Also, I've seen situations where three keepers were rostered and ALL THREE were sidelined with injury.  Coaching staff had to train a field player!


----------



## PLSAP

gkrent said:


> Everything that soccer661 said, plus, keep in mind that if you are doing the math by looking at the roster as a HS freshman/sophmore, things can change a lot by the time the GK reports as a freshman, so no matter what you've been sold make sure your player LOVES the staff and school.    Also, I've seen situations where three keepers were rostered and ALL THREE were sidelined with injury.  Coaching staff had to train a field player!


thank you!!


----------



## CaliKlines

Congratulations Cat “MAC Hermann” Macario! Outstanding achievement for this SoCal gal...Continued success for the next couple of years!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

CaliKlines said:


> Congratulations Cat “MAC Hermann” Macario! Outstanding achievement for this SoCal gal...Continued success for the next couple of years!


Must be a stud.


----------



## LASTMAN14

CaliKlines said:


> Congratulations Cat “MAC Hermann” Macario! Outstanding achievement for this SoCal gal...Continued success for the next couple of years!


She deserved it.


----------



## CaliKlines

LASTMAN14 said:


> She deserved it.


Hell, I think they should have awarded it to her last year, but I think there was very real reluctance to hand it to a freshman. (No disrespect for AS who was a monster in the same Stanford machine of 2017!)


----------



## LASTMAN14

CaliKlines said:


> Hell, I think they should have awarded it to her last year, but I think there was very real reluctance to hand it to a freshman. (No disrespect for AS who was a monster in the same Stanford machine of 2017!)


They could probably hand it to her the next two years blindly and she could still win or be in the mix.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Zerodenero said:


> Never had it....but the description sounds top notch - Sarzerac it is
> 
> Pm u next week.


Sazerac is great. They have history in American Bourbon. Check out the tree.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-i4tzpKeeTZw/UsGtokuJzYI/AAAAAAAABgg/MjjMt7_BRlk/s1600/Bourbon+Tree.jpg


----------



## LASTMAN14

CaliKlines said:


> Hell, I think they should have awarded it to her last year, but I think there was very real reluctance to hand it to a freshman. (No disrespect for AS who was a monster in the same Stanford machine of 2017!)


We will be talking about SJ from Quakes in a year.


----------



## PLSAP

another question!! what happened during the ASU rebuild when Winkworth came in? Did some committed players uncommit? I know he brought in a massive group of girls, how did that all happen? Thoughts?


----------

